#edubuntu 2006-04-17
<thedarkener> hey guys
<thedarkener> what do you think is going on if terminals give a "Cannot access TTY, job control turned off" message when booting via ltsp into edubuntu?
<ogra> out of memory ?
<thedarkener> ooooh no
<thedarkener> hehe
<thedarkener> seriously?
<ogra> dunno, how much has it ? 
<thedarkener> 512mb
<ogra> lol
<thedarkener> it's got 6 clients
<thedarkener> i know i know ;)
<ogra> i mean the terminal
<thedarkener> i had them all booted up before with like 4 logged in
<ogra> not the server :)
<thedarkener> oh
<thedarkener> at least 256mb, probably more
<thedarkener> they're toshiba laptops
<ogra> ah, ok
<thedarkener> kids no get potato guy :(
<ogra> you need at least 64M ... running out of mem could trigger such a message
<thedarkener> on the client you mean?
<ogra> yep
<thedarkener> well i'm positive they have that much
<ogra> 256 is a bit oversized :) 
<thedarkener> hehe..yeah, they're 'fairly new' laptops
<ogra> when in the bootprocess does it happen 
<thedarkener> well what i got was "Loading Initial Drivers" and then "It tries to load a bunch of programs" (which translates into a few more lines of dmesg i'm sure)
<thedarkener> i'm not onsite so I can't say for sure
<thedarkener> i hate not having access... they need filtering software before they want to hook it up to the net
<ogra> looks like a nfs timeout, do you end up on a bash prompt ? 
<thedarkener> yeah she said something about a help prompt and she doesn't know what to do there
<thedarkener> i'm guessing it's a bash prompt
<ogra> its the busybox prompt from initramfs 
<thedarkener> ok
<ogra> it falls back to that if it cant mount the rootfs
<ogra> is that a breezy installation ? 
<thedarkener> what processes are responsible for that? i turned off samba and gdm on the server yesterday when i was there
<thedarkener> dapper flight 6
<thedarkener> shit you know what
<thedarkener> i updated the server yesterday before i installed it but i forgot to rebuild the ltsp client system
<thedarkener> could that do it?
<ogra> yep
<thedarkener> argh
<thedarkener> hehe
<ogra> kernel/initramfs mistmatch
<thedarkener> ok..my bad
<thedarkener> thanks so much ogra
<ogra> there was an evil bug in breezys nfs server...
<thedarkener> what's weird is it was working yesterday!
<thedarkener> well it was dapper flight 5 before i updated yesterday
<ogra> that only occurs on boot of the first terminal 
<ogra> hmm, dapper flight 5 to 6 shouldnt have such issues
<thedarkener> hmmmmmmmm
<ogra> i thought you updated from breezy
<thedarkener> well i did but not the update from yesterday
<ogra> its in any case a problem with mounting the rootfs, be it through a nfs error or through any kind of mistmatch
<thedarkener> ok
<thedarkener> i'll have to get down there tomorrow and troubleshoot
<thedarkener> does ltsp-build-client require net access?
<ogra> if you have a CD: sudo mount /cdrom && sudo ltsp-build-client --mirror file:///cdrom
<ogra> should work fine with flight6 
<thedarkener> ok
<thedarkener> great.. i just called back and she said they're all working now..heh
<thedarkener> so weird!
<ogra> hmm ...
<thedarkener> i'll update from the net tomorrow when i'm down there, it's their second day online with it so i'm gonna get some feedback from them
<ogra> cool
<thedarkener> s/online/on edubuntu/
<thedarkener> awesome thanks ogra =)
<ogra> :)
<mgalvin> ogra: ping?
<JaneW> does xchat have support for blind ppl?
<JaneW> there is someone who wants to join the edubuntu cookbook meeting, but can not see
<ogra> JaneW, try to find TheMuso and ask him what he uses
<ogra> (he's blind)
<JaneW> ogra: ok will do
<ogra> usually in -devl or -motu
* JaneW msg's him...
<JaneW> I have been e-mailing back and forth with this poor guy
<JaneW> as he has offered to help and kept asking *how*
<JaneW> he finaly had to spell out to me that he needs help to get to the meeting as he is unfamiliar with the platform AND has accessibility issues
* JaneW registers properly and then msgs again
<JaneW> **Reminder** Edubuntu meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 10 minutes
<ogra> huh ?
<JaneW> **Reminder** Edubuntu cookbook meeting in #edubuntu-cookbook in 70 minutes
<ogra> you mean 70 minutes
<ogra> :)+
<JaneW> oh am I am hour early?
<JaneW> how did that happen?
<ogra> DST ?
<JaneW> sorry
<JaneW> **Reminder** Edubuntu meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 70 minutes
<ogra> btw, did you see https://launchpad.net/people/edubuntu-members
<JaneW> **Reminder** Edubuntu cookbook meeting in #edubuntu-cookbook in 130 minutes
* JaneW looks
<JaneW> community council?
<ogra> i'll announce it in the meeting ... we're able to "make" members now
<ogra> (which includes a edubuntu.org mailaddress ;) )
<ogra> its the equivalent to ubuntu-members 
<ogra> (or kubuntu-members, which was created alongside by elmo)
<JaneW> nice
<JaneW> cool :)
<juliux> is there a special coc for edubuntu members? ;)
<ogra> juliux, the same one applies :)
<JaneW> juliux: I think the regualr one applies to us
<juliux> it was a joke
<ogra> :)
<ogra> but we can immediately add all people that are members and in the edubuntu team already
* juliux is only in one team at launchpad
<ogra> i hope it doesnt get to confusing with the edubuntu/edubuntu-members we have now
<bimberi> ogra: edubuntu-members is a member of ubuntumembers - does that mean they automatically become ubuntu members as well?
<ogra> yep
<ogra> thats why we cant just add people like we did in the edubuntu team until now
<bimberi> kk - so CC approval is required then?
<ogra> (there are many non members)
<ogra> either that, or we have an opportunity to manage it ourselves 
<ogra> in an ECC or something
<bimberi> yes, I wonder if the CC would like to offload the membership vetting a bit
<ogra> i think thats the plan behind it 
<ogra> i'm fine with that, just not with *another* meeting we have to hold
<bimberi> ha, indeed
<bimberi> the less you say in a meeting the shorter it is :)
<ogra> thats true :)
<JaneW> ogra: +1 for NOT another meeting!
<ogra> but it looks like we'll have to 
<ogra> i'm not sure we should mix edubuntu development status meetings with community approval 
<ogra> probably just keep the meeting and do every second one for community and the other one for tech/development/doc stuff
<JaneW> ogra: no probably not
<ogra> so we'll have a two week schedule like TB/CC
<ogra> and dont ahve extra meetings
<JaneW> ogra: makes sense
<JaneW> ogra: though we'll need to get them more structured and formal
<ogra> haha, JaneW funny mail about the status meeting
<ogra> ++
<JaneW> ogra: yes, it's the first time anyone objected to me saying be there or else
<ogra> we'll also need an agenda where people add stuff i fear 
<JaneW> must be a new guy...?
<ogra> seems like 
<JaneW> **Reminder** Edubuntu meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 2 minutes
<JaneW> **Reminder** Edubuntu cookbook meeting in #edubuntu-cookbook in 62 minutes
<ogra> why dont we hold it in a logged channel btw ? 
<ogra> i dont think its a good idea to make it that secret ...
<JaneW> ogra: it's not secret
<JaneW> we just don;t want a lot of noise
<JaneW> and we didn;t book #u-m
<JaneW> we have adverrised it here and in the m/l
<JaneW> anyone is welcome
<JaneW> but only people who wants to be there need attend
<JaneW> not the dozens of wall flys who like to make disruptive comments
<JaneW> as we need to get some action now
<JaneW> and the #u-m joins and leaves get annoying
<jsgotangco> ogra: doing triage at the moment :P
* JaneW hugs jsgotangco thanks :)
<jsgotangco> ogra: i will probably fork the stable about ubuntu doc for 6.06 and add the edubuntu specific features
<ogra> yep
<jsgotangco> that way we could still have translations on it
<jsgotangco> it'll be just a few additional strings
<ogra> and a localhost link for schooltool
<jsgotangco> can you provide me a bird's eye view of the most important features?
<ogra> yep, willl do
<jsgotangco> cheers
<ogra> its mostly ltsp artwork and some smaller stuff on the desktop
<ogra> will make a clean list
<jsgotangco> it won't affect the doc freeze at all, the current docs already got branched but not edubuntu so its still in trunk
<jsgotangco> okay
<ogra> as i said, i dont agree at all with your early docfreeze 
<jsgotangco> are you still going to put in ubuntu-docs?
<ogra> and i take the freedom to decide that we dont use it in edubuntu :)
<ogra> that depends on the space, the server guide is invaluable, i'd love to have it
<jsgotangco> okay how are you going to put in jonathan's guide?
<ogra> into edubuntu-docs
<jsgotangco> as html?
<ogra> which is kind of broken currently
<ogra> first step will be html to get it in quickly
<jsgotangco> well you can still point it from yelp though
<ogra> if we could change it until release to be something better integrated, i'm fine
<ogra> html is quick and dirty and guarantess that we'll have it in ... 
<ogra> indeed i'd prefer xml at the end
<jsgotangco> if its ready i can transform it quickly then just clean it up
<JaneW> ok have you started?
<mhz> re
<mhz> meeting here?
* ogra quickly maks coffe 
<jsgotangco> not really this isn't cookbook related 
<ogra> mhz, rather than in a non public non logged channel
<mhz> okis
<mhz> just wondering
<mhz> I need some coffee though because I'd like to participate on this one
<ogra> so where is our fellow meeting leader ? 
<JaneW> pygi!?
<JaneW> ok we'll start at 10 past
<JaneW> officially
<JaneW> since the timing collided with the other meeting a little
* ogra will have to run to the baker if she comes ...
<JaneW> and we need a clear separation
<JaneW> and I like to have time for a quick monologue
<JaneW> :P
<spacey> hi
<ogra> you have the whole day 
<ogra> (in case it gets a long monologue)
<JaneW> heh
<JaneW> it's been so long since I SPOKE to anyone
<Hobbsee> JaneW: you dont speak to people?
<JaneW> Hobbsee: there's no one here
<Hobbsee> ah
<JaneW> although I did get a phone call earlier so I am lying
<Hobbsee> oh yes, i see
<Hobbsee> hehe
<JaneW> and once my children get home I wish it was silent :)
<Hobbsee> i thought you chaired a lot of the other meeting as well...which would involve plenty of speaking...
<ogra> JaneW, at least you have people around you if you go outside ... guess when *i* spoke to someone in person the last time :)
<JaneW> that's why the sprints are nice
<jsgotangco> yeah
<JaneW> cso we get to talk to eachother
<jsgotangco> when would the next one be?
<JaneW> jsgotangco: er in June sometimes, but we have not had any meetings
<JaneW> Hobbsee: not so many atm
* jsgotangco doubts he'll get sponspored to attend one again
<Hobbsee> JaneW: fair enough.  makes #kubuntu look busy in comparison!
<JaneW> jsgotangco: I'll nominate you again, if I get a chance to
<JaneW> ok we should start
<JaneW> Hobbsee: yes our community is very small still
<JaneW> KDE had a loyal following already
<Hobbsee> a rather selective market, so yeah
<JaneW> we are starting from stratch
<Hobbsee> there arent *that* many school sys admins in the world...
<ogra> hey, but we're still on place 68 on distrowatch ...
<Hobbsee> :)
<ogra> (rising)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<jsgotangco> yeah
<jsgotangco> that's something
<ogra> it cant be *that* small
<Hobbsee> congrats
<JaneW> ogra: yes that's steadilly agining ground
<JaneW> nice to see
* Hobbsee has no idea what kubuntu is now
<JaneW> ogra: small PARTICIPATING community
* Hobbsee shuts up, seeing that JaneW wanted to start the meeting :P
<Hobbsee> that is true
<ogra> yep
<JaneW> ok let's go
<jsgotangco> ogra: sure we're a notch higher than Vine :/
<jsgotangco> ogra: and Turbolinux
<ogra> so where's the monologue
* ogra gets popcorn
<JaneW> spacey: pygi isn't here, but you have you info don't you?
<spacey> info about what?
<JaneW> *The*Edubuntu*Cook*Book*
<ogra> whats that ? 
<ogra> :P
<spacey> the info i have is in the wiki
<Hobbsee> JaneW: can i be an absolute pain, adn ask what that is?
* JaneW takes a deep breath
* Hobbsee couldnt seem to find that info in the wiki...
<JaneW> spacey: URL please
<spacey> since the meeting gets postponed every day cyclus i didn't do anything 
<JaneW> for everyone's reference
<spacey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToCookEdubuntu
<JaneW> ok question 1) Is this thing ever going to be done?
* Hobbsee gets the sudden image of placing edubuntu on the bbq :P
<Hobbsee> ahh...
* JaneW gets an urge to burn some books
<spacey> well with this the meeting got postponed every day cyclus i have less faith in that :P
<spacey> but here it is
<spacey> so there is still hope
<ogra> JaneW, so that was your monologue ? 
<spacey> if we get the things we want in there on a row
<JaneW> yes I appologise I have been ill
<spacey> i think we can fill it in
<JaneW> some of the postponements were my fault
<spacey> the reason nothing is written is because its not clear what should be written
<JaneW> ogra: no I was babbling before the meeting, that was the monologue
<ogra> i couldnt attend any of the meetings before because of RL issues
<spacey> i was ill too last week
<JaneW> spacey: I don't honestly understand that
<spacey> that stuff just happens
<JaneW> sorry to hear you were ill too
<Bluekuja> hello guys :)
<JaneW> ok so we are here now
<JaneW> what if anything can we do
<JaneW> we need to establish
<spacey> too bad pygi isn't here
<ogra> yes
<JaneW> 1) Who wants to be involved
<spacey> he had some mind food
<JaneW> 2) How much time and effort they have to contribute (and what they actually want to and can do)
<Bluekuja> oliver can i ask you something?
<spacey> i am willing to write several chapters at least
<JaneW> 3) We have to figure out if anything can be achieved in the time avaiable with 1 & 2
<spacey> how much time is available
<JaneW> spacey: excellent
* JaneW 's feel is that whoever wants to write must just DO IT
<spacey> jup
<spacey> first meeting i planned 
<JaneW> to the best of their ability and according to what they think is required
<JaneW> we can do fine edits afterwards
<spacey> was to pinpoint what we actually want to write
<spacey> and make points per chapter what we want in there and what not
<JaneW> and as I keep saying once we have something, we can work with it
<ogra> id like to see the structure changed a bit
<spacey> maybe i'm thinking to structured
<Bluekuja> JaneW: about what are u discussing?
<JaneW> ok so if we can't get that out in a group meeting make an 'executive decision'
<ogra> Bluekuja, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToCookEdubuntu
<Bluekuja> o
<Bluekuja> let me see
<JaneW> spacey: your thinking is correct, but we don;t have enough structure to support it right now
<JaneW> spacey: which is why I want to take the approach of 'just do it' and then fix it
<spacey> so you mean like, just write parts and stick it together 
<Bluekuja> nice
<JaneW> because it;s more likely that we'll get something out that way
<JaneW> and we'll allow ppl to be more creative
<spacey> with a stapler
<JaneW> spacey YES
<spacey> thats true
<spacey> well there is one part done
<JaneW> and then we can say, ok these 2 parts don;t go great together let;s edit these 2 chapters
<spacey> its called Hardware requirements
<Bluekuja> ogra: when you have some time free i have to ask you an hand
<Bluekuja> ;)
<JaneW> but in the mean time we are talking back and forth, but have nothing
<spacey> JaneW: so we want to publish a list of chapters, and say fill it in like you want
<JaneW> can anyone see the logic in what I am suggesting?
<ogra> Bluekuja, yes, lets do it after the meeting, sorry for being a bit unresponsive yesterday
<JaneW> spacey: yes
<Bluekuja> np oliver :)
<spacey> so lets just generate a list of topics
<spacey> and fill every topic with content
<JaneW> yes ok
<JaneW> you had a chapter layout
<spacey> yeah
<JaneW> is everyone happy with that?
<ogra> nope
<bimberi> is https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuDocumentation/EdubuntuCookbook the same thing?
<JaneW> ogra had suggestions for changes...?
<spacey> i wasn't really happy with it myself
<spacey> it needs discussion
<ogra> i'd like to flip workstation and default install in that structure
<JaneW> ok let's do that
<JaneW> it was on e-mail
<JaneW> is it in the wiki too?
<spacey> yeh
<jsgotangco> bimberi: that was my original document for 5.10 but no one helped me so...
<spacey> JaneW: i think the wiki one is outdated
<spacey> compared to the email one
<spacey> pygi send some chapter layouts around
<jsgotangco> yeah that's the one i started before
<spacey> sent
<JaneW> spacey: can you quickly update?
<bimberi> jsgotangco: ah kk :|
<JaneW> spacey: then we can edit right now
<JaneW> jsgotangco: we promise to help now
<spacey> i can copy paste from the email
<spacey> let me look
<jsgotangco> tee hee
<JaneW> don't give up
<JaneW> spacey: ty
<jsgotangco> JaneW: I could still look into svn for the early work i did and use it
<jsgotangco> but i cannot promise to help out on the cookbook now
<JaneW> jsgotangco: it may still be relevant, so yes please!
* jsgotangco looks at early revisions from svn
<JaneW> jsgotangco: understood, I know you are busy
<JaneW> hi mgalvin 
<ogra> wow we have the elite of the docteam here now :)
<JaneW> *stage whisper* plus if we could get mgalvin to make some edubuntu feature tours...
<spacey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToCookEdubuntu/Chapters#preview
<jsgotangco> ogra: we can probably use this instead https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuDocumentation/EdubuntuQuickguide/IntroductionToEdubuntu
<ogra> if we'd have approval for the artwork finally, yes :/
<spacey> top of that wikipage
<mgalvin> hi all!
<JaneW> spacey: thanks
<ogra> jsgotangco, yeah, looks very good
<JaneW> jsgotangco: will that have screenshots?
* mgalvin point everyone to the start of https://wiki.edubuntu.com/EdubuntuDapperBeta
<ogra> JaneW, the ff startpage ? 
<JaneW> ogra: yes
<jsgotangco> just the edubuntu CSS if we're still going to use the red thing
<ogra> bakertime brb
<jsgotangco> wow now i read that thing i  wrote a few months ago, i seem to like it
<JaneW> mgalvin: oooh cool, thanks!
<mhz> JaneW: I see logic but I am still thinking if I can do anything (commitment, I mean)
<JaneW> mhz: come on it could launch your writing career
<spacey> ogra: if you want different chapterlayout or something please edit the wiki
<JaneW> can everyone take a look at it and comment as they see fit please?
<JaneW> spacey: what happened to the table that people can put their names against
<JaneW> it will be pointless if 10 ppl all do the introduction
<JaneW> so we should see who is working on what
<spacey> yeah
<spacey> sorry brb
<ogra> re
<mgalvin> i am going to try and make sure all the derivs have a beta tour... so i have a quick request...
<ogra> shoot
<JaneW> mgalvin: all ears
<jsgotangco> pay him
* jsgotangco hides
<JaneW> haha
<ogra> i'd love to ... but mark didnt adopt me yet
<mgalvin> since edubuntu is based on GNOME i know what features are there but i don't follow all the edubuntu dev so might there be a list of features i could reference or...
<mgalvin> could someone possibly help me come up with just such a list
<jsgotangco> yeah that'll be useful too for the about edubuntu page
<ogra> mgalvin, i just agreed to make a featurelist 
<ogra> i'll put you on CC
<spacey> sorry, have some RL drama here
* JaneW points at ogra
<ogra> :(
<JaneW> spacey: you ok?
<mgalvin> oh, ok sweet!
<JaneW> ogra: cc me too please
<ogra> will do
<JaneW> ogra: I battle to keep up :)
<ogra> :)
<JaneW> ok the cookbook is doomed
<ogra> is it ? 
<JaneW> well Pygi couldn't get here and now spacey is away too
<ogra> true
<JaneW> although I stand by what I said earlier
<JaneW> anyone who is interested should just dive in and do a section which interests them as they see fit
<JaneW> in the mean time highvoltage's doc rocks and we should use it
<ogra> yep
<ogra> thats why i decided to ship it
* mgalvin is Pygi's irc proxy atm... if you need something from him ping me with it and i can forward it to him
<JaneW> good thanks
<ogra> mgalvin, he initiated that meeting 
<JaneW> mgalvin: well you can let him know that there's very little faith atm
<ogra> mgalvin, so you would have to run it :P
<mgalvin> oh
<JaneW> we just can;t seem to get the thing to fly
<mgalvin> ummm :)
<JaneW> too much discussion and too'ing and fro'ing
<JaneW> I just want to see someone take it and do it
<JaneW> we can crit it and improve it after
<JaneW> but mostly we just need something to work with
<JaneW> and that's our biggest issue right now
<ogra> i guee jonathans doc will just grow over the releases to become the cookbook if we dont get people to write it now
<ogra> *guess
<JaneW> we keep getting stuck in hypothetical discussions
<JaneW> I can not write the book
<ogra> why ? 
<JaneW> but I could take someone;s work and help to edit it
<ogra> did you even try to write a book ? 
<JaneW> so I am waiting to have something I can work with
<JaneW> ogra: well no
<mhz> ogra: do we really have many diff from jonathan's distro?
<ogra> mhz, not anymore
<mhz> and is it a matter of license or something else, we can't/shouldn't base on jonathan's?
<ogra> we base on jonathans
<ogra> we just cant base on the old one since it handles ltsp 4.1
<ogra> and the new one is still very young
<mgalvin> Pygi says... "please tell them that at least me and Spacey will write it if nothing else"
<spacey> mgalvin: yes
<JaneW> mgalvin: cool, tell him we'll hold them to that :)
<JaneW> mgalvin: they can dive right in and discuss issues as they arise in #edubuntu or the mailing list, no need to wait for specific meetings.
<spacey> ogra: did you want any changes in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToCookEdubuntu/Chapters ?
<mgalvin> JaneW: sent
<spacey> ogra: if so please do 
<ogra> spacey, yes, sorry. phone
<spacey> ok np
<ogra> i just want to flip workstation and default chapters, the workstation is an extra goodie, we should treat it like that even in documentation
<ogra> meh. LP is down
<ogra> cant edit currently
<JaneW> ogra: yes another 15 minds or so I think
<ogra> yup
<JaneW> ogra: was a 40 min maint slot
<ogra> <stub> Launchpad database back up...
<ogra> :)
<mhz> hmmmmmmm
<mhz> I would still suggest we define sort of "iterations" for CookBook
<mhz> defining the "URGENTLY needed chapters" iterations (maybe 1 week iterations will do)
<ogra> spacey, changed
<mhz> then, move on to "less URGENT needed chapters" iterations
<mhz> and so on
<mhz> kind of "Extreme Programming" iterations
<ogra> mhz, feel free to change the wiki ;)
<spacey> well
<spacey> thats great
<mhz> Could/Would XP apply to this?
<ogra> XP ?
<spacey> i think its an huge collection of chapters by now
<mhz> extreme programming = xp
<spacey> which means *plenty* of work
<ogra> no idea 
* ogra always does his programming in an extreme context ...
<spacey> ogra: ;p
<mhz> ogra: hehehee
<spacey> we can mark some chapters as essential
<mhz> ogra on roller ksating ?
<ogra> yep
<spacey> that might be a good idea
<mhz> skating
<ogra> mhz, mostly time pressure is enough to keep it extreme :)
<ogra> but regarding the screensaver i also have extremely annoyed users around me sometimes :)
<mhz> ogra: yeah, just pulling your leg...oh and yes, to put up with your work load, you need some equilibrium and tricks
<ogra> tricks are fine :)
<mhz> spacey: I am not the one to speak about it (too far away from edubuntu lately but trying to get back little by little) but could you specify some "requirements" in a exteme programming methodology fashion?
<spacey> sorry i skipped the extreme programming subject on school:)
<mhz> ooh, okis
<spacey> i don't like programming
<spacey> :p
<mhz> spacey: i have no idea about programming, but that methodology is one of the coolest for every project where requirements are a lot, time is little, people group vary, etc.
<spacey> well i'm sure you can google for that
<JaneW> ok my time is up
<mhz> JaneW: familiar with extreme programming methodology? ( jsgotangco maybe?)
<JaneW> have we achieved anything here?
<JaneW> mhz: some of the theory yes
<JaneW> but I am no programmer
<JaneW> unless a semester of Turbo C counts :P
<mhz> JaneW: me neither :D but would you consider it for cookbook current needs ?
<JaneW> I can *try*
<JaneW> but I have some other resp too
<ogra> JaneW, spacey and Pygi will care is the outcome imho
<JaneW> yes
<jsgotangco> err
<jsgotangco> why do you need XP?
<ogra> if people ask to help, we'll ponit them to them
<JaneW> ok so when someone is working on something please put your name against it
<JaneW> so there's no duplication
<jsgotangco> mhz: XP cannot be applied to writing
<spacey> thats infe
<mhz> spacey: basically, (very basically) it is about defining very little requirements, each requirement is considered a "functional" goal, and we all get to work on this tiny bunch of requirements defined in a small period of time (iterations)
<spacey> why do you tell me? :P
<jsgotangco> mhz: id rather have this discussion go on defining what needs to be written quickly than methodologies
<jsgotangco> like reusing existing wiki pages
<mhz> jsgotangco: me too, believe me, but they way I see it, it is all being considered as "urgent" and imho, that is not helping anyone 
* mhz phone
<jsgotangco> ogra: about edubuntu is done, im just waiting now for your feature list
<ogra> will do it during the day, i need to dig up all the old flight announcements
<jsgotangco> no worries
* ogra takes a break now
<jsgotangco> i guess the discussion about the cookbook just died without warning?
<highvoltage> hi guys
<jsgotangco> hey
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: are you very active with xubuntu?
<mhz> re
* mhz was at phone
<mhz> highvoltage: nomed is active in xubuntu
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: not really
<Bluekuja> hi jon :)
<mhz> highvoltage: oh... "with" or "in"?
<highvoltage> hi Bluekuja 
<Bluekuja> how are you today jon?
<highvoltage> mhz: whichever way he'd like to answer it :)
<highvoltage> Bluekuja: very tired. we had lots of long, long meetings, which ran in circles
<highvoltage> i didn't talk much just listened, but it was quite tiring
<Bluekuja> yeah , i did a meeting too today
<highvoltage> ok, i'm off to home, will reconnect there. bye!
<Bluekuja> okie cya :)
<jsgotangco> is edubuntu-es active?
<mhz> jsgotangco: hehehe, define active ;)
<jsgotangco> err edubuntu-devel-es i mean
<jsgotangco> (list)
<mhz> jsgotangco: not that I know of.
* jsgotangco wonders if its worth mentioning in the about edubuntu document :)
<mhz> jsgotangco: hmmmm
<mhz> i wonder too
<mhz> I guees it should be
<mhz> otherwise, people wont come anyways
<mhz> I mean, it is a resource
<jsgotangco> lol ok
<mhz> and I do hpe
<mhz> hope that after June 1st and 2nd, people will activate it
<jsgotangco> mhz: i'll add it its an edubuntu resource anyway
<jsgotangco> activate?
<mhz> yup
<jsgotangco> whare is there to activate?
<jsgotangco> i see https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/edubuntu-devel-es and there is little traffic
<mhz> the FET is held on June 1st and 2nd, so I cross my fingers many teachers will start pointing towards edubuntu afterwards
<jsgotangco> ahhh
<jsgotangco> how do i describe this?
<mhz> i apologize for my still messy-sense english
<jsgotangco> "spanish-only edubuntu list" ?
<mhz> hmmm
* mhz thinking
<mhz> edubuntu list for spanish speakers willing to contribute to develop edubuntu
<mhz> jsgotangco: ?
<mhz> oh, you need a 3 word definition?
<jsgotangco> would it be better if i describe it as a special interest group for edubuntu in spanish?
<mhz> okis
<mhz> you have more experience on such definitions
<jsgotangco> hmm ok let me think on how to describe such
<jsgotangco> gimme a few minutes
<jsgotangco> Lista de coordinacion y colaboracion en el desarrollo de Edubuntu mundial -y temas asociados- y de ayuda a los interesados en probar Edubuntu (profesores, alumnos y amigos de Edubuntu).
<jsgotangco> Para ver envos anteriores a la lista, puede visitar los archivos de edubuntu-devel-es . 
<mhz> i give you the few minutes ;) and a cheer \o/\o/\o/
<jsgotangco> desarollo?
<mhz> desarrollo = development
<jsgotangco> ahh
<mhz> jsgotangco: need a version (translation into a foreign language) of it?
<jsgotangco> i understand a fair bit of spanish
<mhz> o, cool
<mhz> que bueno!
<jsgotangco> some words just escape me though
<jsgotangco> mhz: how does this fare to you?
<jsgotangco> The Edubuntu community mailing list, where we discuss news, ideas and issues with Edubuntu. There is also a special interest group for Edubuntu in the Spanish language.
<mhz> jsgotangco: very good! excellente
<jsgotangco> (it likes to edubuntu-devel-es)
<jsgotangco> s/likes/links
<jsgotangco> ogra: ok both are done already, just ping me whenever you need it
<jsgotangco> im going to sleep
<mhz> jsgotangco: ready to translate ?
<jsgotangco> no not yet
<jsgotangco> we'll have to register it in rosetta for that
<jsgotangco> it should build in http://doc.ubuntu.com as an html preview later
<mhz> jsgotangco: but maybe I could translate into text
<mhz> and then get into Rosetta
<mhz> or not wise?
<jsgotangco> nahhh i'll make sure it gets into rosetta by on easter
<jsgotangco> if not the day after easter
<mhz> cool
* mhz is now forced to use Rosetta :D
<jsgotangco> shouldn't be that much it'll probaly be around 50 lines in rosetta anyways
<mhz> okis
<mhz> np
<mhz> I can deal with it
<mhz> and it was time I do that anyways
<jsgotangco> try checking out doc.ubuntu.com later and see if the edubuntu part gets to be updated
<jsgotangco> it does its cron job twice a day it might get triggered later
<mhz> okis
<mhz> highvoltage: gee! that car is fast!
<highvoltage> mhz: i only live 10 minutes from work :)
<ogra> did you ever consider not taking the shortcut via johannisburg on your way home ? 
<highvoltage> ogra: hehe! if that was the case, then it really *would* be a fast car!
<ogra> :)
<highvoltage> if it was that fast i'd drive to germany and help you move :)
<ogra> hehe
<ogra> if it was *that* fast, it wouldnt have a boot :)
<highvoltage> :)
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<mhz> Mr. operator
* mode/#edubuntu [-o highvoltage]  by highvoltage
<Bluekuja> jon find everytime some girls near the place he works and so the duration of the trip work-home is longer haha
<highvoltage> :)
<mhz> hehehe
<highvoltage> Bluekuja: actually, when i got home a girl called me and talked for nearly half an hour, i would've been back in the channel sooner if it weren't for that :)
<Bluekuja> haha so thats true
<Bluekuja> playboy
<mhz> hehehe, everyone wants a piece of "voltage"
<Bluekuja> haha
<mhz> "need new sensations? Get highvoltage!"
<Bluekuja> xD
<mhz> see? we can run your marketing campaign
<Bluekuja> how are girls there jon?
<mhz> highvoltage: do you have a bookmark for a pantone-hexadecimal/rgb colors?
<Bluekuja> maybe me
<Bluekuja> you mean something like this
<Bluekuja> wait getting the link
<Bluekuja> :)
<mhz> okis
<Bluekuja> http://www.colourlovers.com/
<Bluekuja> see if its what are  you searching for
<highvoltage> mhz: something like this?
<highvoltage> !google hexadecimal rgb colors
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, highvoltage
<highvoltage> hmm.. ubotu is a bit dumber than i though :)
* mhz opening tab#560
<highvoltage> http://www.web-source.net/216_color_chart.htm
<mhz> :D
* mhz opening tab #561 now
<Bluekuja> it was good mauricio?
<mhz> still opening
<Bluekuja> hehehe okie
<Bluekuja> mmm...now that site stopped loading
<Bluekuja> strange maybe is under maintanance
<mhz> highvoltage: hmmm
<mhz> something like that
<mhz> but as i have never actually seen a pantone
<mhz> no idea
<mhz> sure, I guess it is something like that
<mhz> Bluekuja: nope, still loading
<Bluekuja> really strange
<Bluekuja> it was working 
<Bluekuja> something like 5 minutes ago
<Bluekuja> it was a  very good website
<mhz> wow!!!
<mhz> THIS IS IT
<mhz> http://www.weprintcolor.com/pantone_RGB_convert.htm
<Bluekuja> xD
<mhz> thx guys
<Bluekuja> let me see
<Bluekuja> nice
<Bluekuja> :)
<Bluekuja> np mauricio
<Bluekuja> your welcome
<Bluekuja> mauricio wats the local time where you live?
<mhz> utc -4
<mhz> 13:13
<Bluekuja> o
<Bluekuja> here in italy its gmt +1
<Bluekuja> 19:14
<highvoltage> Bluekuja: really? it's gmt+2 in south africa and it's the same time here :)
<Bluekuja> hehe yeah
<Bluekuja> we have the same time
<Bluekuja> nice for meetings
<Bluekuja> ^^
<highvoltage> mhz: i'll e-mail you a bit later, i need to go to a friend quickly
<Bluekuja> ciao jon
<Bluekuja> see you later
<Bluekuja> :)
<highvoltage> ciao Bluekuja!
<Bluekuja> cya :)
<highvoltage> i still want to hear more about your ideas for italy, and we need to put down our plans for that testing!
<highvoltage> l8rs...
<Bluekuja> yeah jon
<lucasvo> Bluekuja: you have forgotten the dailight saving time
<lucasvo> atm, it is gmt+1+daylightsaving(1h)
<mhz> Bluekuja: http://www.warpgear.com/pantone/index.php?hex=%23686868&red=104&green=104&blue=104&mincolors=3
<mhz> this is awsome
<mhz> and
<mhz> http://www.netfront.fr/Services/rgb2pantone/pantone.htm?r=&g=&b=&rgb=ff4809
<mhz> showing variations
<pygi> JaneW, ogra, spacey, highvoltage: poke
<spacey> pong
<pygi> spacey: have you been at meeting today?
<spacey> yup
<spacey> pygi: read back in the channellog
<pygi> spacey: then you know we are to write book on our own?
<spacey> pygi: yup
<spacey> i know
<pygi> spacey: good :-P
<pygi> where is the log? url perhaps?
<spacey> dunno
<spacey> but ubuntulog logs
<spacey> :)
<pygi> joy spacey :)
<pygi> I'll have a look now...sec pls
<spacey> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<pygi> was it in #edubuntu or in #u-meeting
<pygi> spacey:?
<spacey> edubuntu
<pygi> k, lemme look
* pygi had to use mgalvin as irc proxy :)
<spacey> yes that was a bit inconvienant
<pygi> spacey: lol, this was bah "he had some mind food" :-P
<pygi> what did that mean? :P
<pygi> spacey: was wiki changed according to ogra suggestions?
<pygi> spacey: still alive? :)
<pygi> JaneW, spacey, highvoltage, still alive? :)
<pygi> spacey: wake up pls :)
<spacey> :o
<Burgwork> JaneW, I wonder if Canonical should fund some driver work on whiteboards
<spacey> pygi on launchpad?
<spacey> check
<hollerith> howzit! can you make an ubuntu install into an edubuntu one? 
<jouni__m> hollerith just install edubuntu-desktop meta-package
<hollerith> ok thanks! 
<jouni__m> hollerith if you need ltsp server I don't know how to install it
<Arc> there's instructions for ubuntu ltsp on the ltsp website
<Arc> check the 4.2 docs
<hollerith> er what is it?  ltsp server
<Arc> you don't know what an ltsp server is?
<hollerith> nope
<Arc> LTSP = Linux Terminal Server Project
<Arc> you know how X is client-server based, and how you can run X applications over the network?
<hollerith> ah! like vnc ;)
<Arc> much better than VNC
<hollerith> how so?
<Arc> thin clients only need about 8 megs of ram, they boot over the network, and they get their own login screens and sessions
<Arc> you can run an entire building of terminals from one decent server (costing prehaps $1k USD)
<Arc> from experience, I suggest terminals be at least pentium 2 w/ an accelerated video card (ie, ATI Rage128, Radeon, MGA..)
<Arc> the idea being, for a school, you build one server.. prehaps a dual-core or quad-core Opteron system with 2 gigs ram and a sizable hard disk..
<hollerith> vnc is pretty light
<Arc> you need a web browser to connect to VNC.  with LTSP, you don't even need a hard drive in your terminals.
<Arc> each terminal could be a Pentium 3, which many schools are throwing away right now, with even a low-end accelerated card
<hollerith> uh not so - that's just a tightvnc plugin
<Arc> some gigabit networking gear for a backbone so everything doesn't saturate a single 100meg connection to the server
<Arc> hollerith: you don't get it.
<Arc> VNC requires a working full computer to connect to a server
<Arc> with LTSP, you need no hard drive.  you need almost nothing but the base components and a monitor
<Arc> the systems boot over the network, kernel, filesystem, everything.  you plug a floppy disk or USB flash disk into one of the terminals, an icon appears on your desktop
<Arc> VNC is just a remote access system that runs over a web browser.  it doesn't compare at all.
<hollerith> ...like Larry Ellison's net computer
<Arc> set one up, you'll understand it more.
<Arc> I was disappointed with LTSP a few years ago, but 4.2 is quite nice.  they even have their own network filesystem (LTSPfs) for using local drives
<hollerith> okay - where I'm at is I don't need remote desktop or lstp, I vnc from A to B which is usually a PC (linux)
<hollerith> I want edubuntu because I picked up a whole lot of old Dells from my work and 
<Arc> LTSP isn't for single-user environments.  it's for large institutions like a school or business 
<hollerith> put ubuntu on them to give to some kids I know who have no computers
<Arc> LTSP only works when the computers are on the same LAN.
<Arc> if you're looking to run things over the Internet, using XDMCP/X11 over SSH
<hollerith> but I need parental (or legal guardian) controls so edubuntu but no terminal services - sorry to talk over you I type slow
<Arc> then why are you asking about LTSP?
<hollerith> someone asked me if I needed it and I asked what it was
<jouni__m> hollerith then edubuntu-desktop is just what you want :)
<hollerith> that's a long way to a punchline
<Arc> how does "Wyld World" sound for a kids edutainment suite centered around pokemon-like epets
<jouni__m> Arc thanks I though ltsp would be intresting. now I think it's must test thing if I get time for it.
<hollerith> lekke
<Arc> jouni__m: yes its very interesting.
<Arc> :-)
<Arc> comments on "Wyld World"?
<hollerith> ja - Wyld World is lekke
<hollerith> nice
<hollerith> good - like Pokemon in the bush
<Arc> ive got a mario 64-like action/adventure world and interface using Soya, kids will have a pet in this world which needs things that they need to collect by completing missions
<hollerith> as for linux terminal services - is that related to the microsoft RDP? 
<Arc> like finding a certain kind and number of berry (identified by shape and color), or building things based on simple math (addition and subtraction)
<hollerith> You got me again - Soya is a 3D rendering engine?
<Arc> hollerith: no.  it uses TFTP, NFS, XDMCP, and X11 protocols.  it has absolutly nothing to do with Microsoft or any project they've worked on
<Arc> Soya3d is a popular Python module for 3d games
<Arc> its easy to write games using Python and Soya, leaving designers to focus on game design and content rather than struggling through debugging code
<hollerith> Python?  Now you're talking! 
<hollerith> I've been meaning to get into using pygame now there's this too - anybody feel like Python  is moving soo fast this last year or so?
<Arc> oh. if you're talking about microsoft remote desktops, LTSP supports that too. you can even have multiple screens active at once on the same terminal, one to linux and the other to windows.  i saw that at a demo once.
<Arc> pygame only does 2d graphics, which is kinda outdated
<Arc> though it'll use acceleration if it's available.
<jouni__m> Arc Wyld World sound cool for kids.
<Arc> thanks jouni__m :-)
<hollerith> outdated? what about game play? :)
<jouni__m> Arc Old Snoopy calculator has good simple math games. There was basic add substract multiple and divine calculations and 2 games.
<hollerith> Is there a character called Wyld?
<jouni__m> first was based on < = > things for example left side 4+1 and right side 6 and < is correct answer.  Points are based on number of mistakes and time
<hollerith> algebra? what kind of age group are you aiming at?
<jouni__m> second was "shooting" numbers so the sum has to be ten. For example 7 kills 3. It was fast game.
<hollerith> hey do you remember those questions about 'how long does it take two men dig a ditch'...?
<hollerith> or like 'a tap dripping for so long - how long does it take to fill the bucket' (I am really old so maybe not..)
<Arc> I'm not doing anything that involves shooting anything
<hollerith> how about a cluedo like game based on figuring out elementary problems like these? 
<hollerith> eliminate suspects etc 
<Arc> naa all the math stuff so far is finding certain numbers of berries to make a potion
<hollerith> hmm - like a D&D thing
<jouni__m> Arc shooting is bad term for it. It was just numbers.
<Arc> hollerith: have you ever played pokemon?
<hollerith> no - its like a tamuguchi creature?
<Arc> or seen it on tv? or digimon?
<hollerith> yeah I saw it - they fight
<Arc> pokemon was originally a RPG that Nintendo came out with, you're a "trainer" who collects wild monsters and trains them to fight other monsters
<Arc> you give them potions to heal them
<hollerith> oh true.  and they evolve into better 
<hollerith> pokemon - is pokemon still about?  I thought it was all beyblades these days
<Arc> doesnt matter
<Arc> pokemon trading cards and tv show is still really popular
<Arc> heck mighty morphin power rangers is still popular
<hollerith> true.  doesn't matter.  
<hollerith> you still see it lots
<hollerith> a lot of this stuff is still fueled by cartoons but stays under the olds radar
<hollerith> isn't there going to be some digital rights issue?
<Arc> im not copying pokemon, only using a similar theme
<hollerith> @arc best of luck with that - I've got to go put edbuntu-desktop on lots of really slow PII's :)
<hollerith> @arc:thanks for the info
#edubuntu 2006-04-18
<thedarkener> Hey who was the one that had the IP address problem yesterday that i was trying to help?
<mhz> heheheheheh
<mhz> thedarkener: do you use xchat?
<mhz> have you enabled logs in Preferences? If so, then grep -B 3 -A 3 -i problem .xchat2/.xchatlogs  
<Burgwork> ogra, gcompris 7.4 is out. We might want to pull this release in, as it has a kiosk mode and a new menu
<thedarkener> gotcha..thanks =)
<thedarkener> was it you mhz ?
<mhz> where you can change 'problem' for the specific word
<mhz> thedarkener: nope, not me
<Burgwork> ogra, I will try on my dapper machine with the unofficial packages later this week
<mhz> Burgwork: great!
<mhz> good news
<thedarkener> Has anyone had the problem where even if you statically assign IP settings to eth1, whenever you 'ifup eth1' it may say the settings are right but you still have no network connectivity?
<thedarkener> and it hangs during ntp sync? this happened to me today and i couldn't even update my edubuntu client tree :(
<thedarkener> Can't even ping hosts on the same network
<thedarkener> verified network connectivity with another dhcp-enabled computer
<thedarkener> but with dhcp3-client i couldn't get an IP... dhcp server is a windows 2003 server, and i heard that you need to enable 'send host-name' in the dhcp3client.conf file or something like that because of dynamic dns updates requiring hostname to be sent along with the request
<thedarkener> but even statically assigning ip information wouldn't allow network connectivity for some strange reason
<mhz> hmmm
<thedarkener> AND it was working fine in my lab before i brought it onsite
<thedarkener> the last thing i did was do an apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade before i disconnected it
<Burgwork> thedarkener, that may not have been the best thing to do ;)
<thedarkener> Burgwork, yeah i guess not huh =p
<thedarkener> the strangest thing is, it would return maybe 1-2 out of 50 pings if i left it going
<thedarkener> like it's a driver issue
* HedgeMage peeks in
* HedgeMage wonders what's up with the cookbook
<co_biasa2_aja__> hello
* HedgeMage bounces
* pygi pokes JaneW
<bobulator> im being totally blind. can someone tell me how to change the language for individual users? ive installed the language packs, now i cant work it out...
<pygi> JaneW, spacey: poke? :)
<pygi> ogra, highvoltage: ???
<pygi> anyone?
<Bluekuja> hello pygi
<Bluekuja> ;)
<pygi> Bluekuja: hello first
<pygi> second: who are you? :)
<Bluekuja> wanna read wiki?
<Bluekuja> its hard to explain
<Bluekuja> all story
<Bluekuja> hehe :)
<pygi> :-P
<pygi> what wiki this time? :)
<Bluekuja> here it is the link
<Bluekuja> wiki.ubuntu.com/AndreaVeri
<pygi> Bluekuja: bah
<pygi> that one :)
<Bluekuja> ?
<Bluekuja> what do you mean man?
<pygi> nothing :-P Am I really supposed to read all that? :P
<Bluekuja> haha
<Bluekuja> its really long^^
<pygi> Bluekuja: maybe some other time? :)
<Bluekuja> haha yeah
<Bluekuja> np man
<Bluekuja> you're a server team member
<Bluekuja> so you know neuralis?
<pygi> Bluekuja: yesh :P
<Bluekuja> :)
<pygi> why?
<pygi> JaneW: I know that you are working now...but can you please look at mail once you have time? Thanks :)
<Bluekuja> because i know him
<Bluekuja> im testing dapper 6
<Bluekuja> server
<Bluekuja> ^^
<pygi> Bluekuja: great :)
<pygi> Bluekuja: hope you like it :P
<Bluekuja> yeah of course , i'm using ubuntu server os 
<Bluekuja> for my home server
<Bluekuja> really good
<JaneW> hi pygi 
<JaneW> sorry was busy and missed your pings
<JaneW> I'll check my mail
<pygi> hi JaneW
<pygi> yea, you are always busy :)
<JaneW> sorry
<JaneW> :/
<pygi> JaneW: bah, it's not your fault :) All of us are busy :-/
<JaneW> yes I wish life would SLOW DOWN
<pygi> JaneW: and yes, about that sentence of yours "Ok, cookbook is doomed" ...
<pygi> no worries, we'll get it there :)
<JaneW> pygi: sorry that was knee-jerk reaction
<JaneW> don;t be too offended
<JaneW> pygi: I think we will...
<pygi> I am not, why would I be? :)
<JaneW> but do you agree with my approach?
<JaneW> pygi: just saying (in case)
<pygi> fine it is, yes :)
<pygi> anyway, the mail I sent has divided parts for me and Herman *and lill' for ogra* to write
<pygi> if they disagree, they'll say it
<pygi> and we'll finally do it
<pygi> JaneW: Altought me and Herman could probably write LTSP part I think ogra is expert on that :)
<JaneW> pygi: agreed
<pygi> JaneW: ok,now I'll stop bothering you :)
<ogra> pygi, what exactly do you mean with "Keep LTSP in shape" ?
<ogra> its usually maintenance free apart from upgrades, which you have an extra bulletpoint for
<pygi> ogra: "thats basically explaining the three ltsp administration commands" :)
<pygi> maybe some other name would be better :-P
<ogra> heh, ok
<pygi> ogra: well, anything else that should be written about LTSP?
<ogra> there can be more ... like a well quoted lts.conf with explanation of the settings and indeed the commands have options
<pygi> ogra: well, fine :) all we need about LTSP
<ogra> basic explanation what ltsp sohould also be in there 
<spacey> pygi: hi
<spacey> pygi: noticed the wiki changes?
<spacey> pygi: noticed my blog post on planet ubuntu?
<pygi> spacey: yes, and yes :)
<pygi> spacey: hi
<pygi> spacey: saw my mail?
<pygi> ogra: agreed
<spacey> pygi: no not yet
<pygi> spacey: please do? :)
<spacey> i'm packing some stuff to move to my new office now
<spacey> pygi: can reflect those changes on the wiki?
<spacey> that would be great
<spacey> chapters and worksheet
<pygi> spacey: will do...later tho..gotta run now :)
<pygi> please comment the mail once you have time :)
<pygi> JaneW, spacey, ogra: I gotta go now...talk to you later :)
<spacey> might be tomorrow
<spacey> ok
<spacey> cya
<JaneW> bye pygi 
<sbartleylinux> ogra, Seveas, ok. so help me understand why I would talk here about Ubuntu related questions and not limit the topic here to edubuntu?
<ogra> because this is also the #ubuntu-ltsp channel ;)
<sbartleylinux> or is it just because of less traffic here?
<sbartleylinux> ahhhhh
<sbartleylinux> did not know that.
<ogra> at least you'll finde the most ltsp users here :)
<ogra> *find
<sbartleylinux> cool. learn something every day.;)
<ogra> edubuntu installs ltsp by default, so most edubuntu users are ltsp users ;)
<sbartleylinux> k. thx.
<sbartleylinux> So, the debate we are having is around trying to decide if we want to go with the dapper ltsp or do dapper with the ltsp.org setups.  Trying to figure out what might or might not work in the dapper ltsp so we can make an educated decision.
<ogra> the only thing we dont have by default ltsp.org ltsp has, is the local device support, but i try to get that installable and documented before release
<ogra> (we'll ship our own LDA implementation in dapper+1, so it wont get into the default install as is)
<sbartleylinux> ok. great.  our primary need is for audio support and I just need to set expectations with them that it "will/should/might" work by our intended release in August/September.
<ogra> the advantages of ubuntu ltsp are upgradeability via apt-get, usplash on boot, ssh tunneling
<sbartleylinux> correct.
<sbartleylinux> And I love that the speed issues seem to have been resolved.  great work there.
<ogra> else there are not many differences, we worked on most specifications together with jammcq and the ltsp.org team
<ogra> yes, the bootspeed was very poor in the breezy version
* Yagisan nods head at that
<sbartleylinux> Well, I am working on a Dapper Flight 6 install to an IBM 3U 2X 3.4Xeon w/ 8GB RAM and 420GB RAID 5 for our support team to use.
<sbartleylinux> This is our initial testing in prep for Dapper.
<sbartleylinux> So far so good with the tests.
<ogra> cool :)
<sbartleylinux> thx for the info and help.  ttyl
<ogra> ciao
<juliux> hi mhz 
<mhz> hi juliux, how are you
<juliux> fine thxs
<juliux> and you?
<mhz> cool
<mhz> just relaxing a little trying to install linux into a hp jornada 728
<juliux> cool
<juliux> i will now test edubuntu with my thinclient and my vmware ;)
<mhz> (i have already done so, many times, but now I am trying to chroot it in my PC, install/remove stuff and then pass it to the CF so th jornada can boot it)
<mhz> juliux: good luck
<juliux> thxs
* mhz has never tested vmware
<juliux> i only have vmware because in a german computer magazin was an oneyearlicence
<mhz> oooooh
<mhz> linux magazine?
<Bluekuja> mhz: hi :)
<mhz> Bluekuja: hey mon
<Bluekuja> :)
<Bluekuja> do you have some problems too in lp?
<mhz> lp?
<Bluekuja> launchpad :)
<mhz> ohh
<Bluekuja> i was doing some work there
<mhz> no idea
<Bluekuja> and every time i get oops error
<mhz> hmmmm
<Bluekuja> OperationalError
<Bluekuja> A server error occurred.
<mhz> did you ask #launchpad guys?
<Bluekuja> nope ,im going there now
<Bluekuja> :)
<CheekyTurtle> I was googling and looking through the mail archives - couldn't find an answer to: my terminal starts up, begins to bring up X and (I can see the X cursor for a moment) and then drops to a terminal log-in -- any suggestions?
<ogra> thats a default ubuntu ?
<ogra> err
<ogra> edubuntu ?
<CheekyTurtle> yep
<ogra> breezy or dapper ?
<CheekyTurtle> dapper :)
<ogra> try hitting alt-f7 after boot, is there a login manager ?
<CheekyTurtle> lol -- yep ...  shoot that was simple
<CheekyTurtle> bug?
<ogra> https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/39294
<ogra> ;)
<ogra> havent tracked it yet
<ogra> will do so next week, before the beta release
<CheekyTurtle> np -- thanks for your time ...
<Yagisan> cool. so I'm not the only one that has to sometimes hit alt+f7
<ogra> what bothers me is the "sometimes" in your sentence
<juliux> ogra, ist my bug report
<Yagisan> ogra: yes, it bothered me too. I rebuilt the ltsp chroot yesterday so I'll see if it is still sometimes
<ogra> i wonder where i catched that desease ... must be a debian bug i pulled in thrugh a merge
<juliux> ogra, i have boot my thinclient here today 5 times
<juliux> 2 time i get the consolen login
<juliux> 3 times ldm
<ogra> ok, thats at least a majority of successfull boots :/
<Yagisan> I notice that I don't get ldm when the monitor is off at boot
<juliux> Yagisan, hm that is here no problem
* Yagisan must be "special"
<Yagisan> I usually hear about it. "Yagisan my computer is broken"
<Yagisan> usually works on a reboot
<ogra> indeed, the xorg autodetection needs the monitor running 
<ogra> else dccprobe wont get any resolution ...
<ogra> its the same with the liveCD
<Yagisan> ogra: yeah, that shits me off no end on my main system
<Yagisan> if the monitor is off all I get is 640x480
<Yagisan> most annoying if the power is cycled when I'm out or in bed
<ogra> convince the monitor manufacturers to put little batteries in their monitors :)
<ogra> no dccprobe without power
<ogra> nothin you can do against it from software side
<ogra> (indeed you can override the autodetection and add xorg.conf files for every client you want :)
<Yagisan> yes, I know. I'd rather not, I sometimes forget to back things up like that
<finch> hi i have edubuntu running on server but workstation says /etc/pxlinux.0 wrong value
<finch> Can anyone help
<mhz> finch: did you do edubuntu install (default) or installed on your way?
<mhz> did you use edubuntu CD?
<mhz> did you install ubuntu and then edubuntu on top?
<finch> I did a edubuntu install via CD
<mhz> which version of edubuntu? (dapper or breezy)
<finch> Latest
<finch> Breezy
<mhz> hmm, i have not used dapper yet, sorry
<mhz> oh, breezy!
<mhz> gimme a sec.. /phone
<mhz> e
<mhz> re
<mhz> finch: how did you set up your network (server side)?
<finch> One nic ip 192.168.0.253 255.255.255.0 gateway 192.168.0.1
<finch> the workstation get ip but cant find file
<mhz> hmmm
<mhz> so the client does boot and gets ip?
<finch> Yes it gets ip then cant find pxelinux.0 file
<mhz> finch: how many times you have tried to boot the client correctly?
<finch> 5 or 6
<mhz> hmmm
<mhz> and have you touched /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf?
<finch> it is the same on the wiki have not needed to touch it
<mhz> okis, I had to make sure :)
<mhz> most people complain and have not followed directions in wiki
<mhz> is there a file /etc/plxlinux.0 ?
<mhz> afaik, it should be #  filename "/ltsp/pxelinux.0";
<mhz> #  option root-path "/opt/ltsp/i386";
<finch> in /etc/ltsp/ there is
<mhz> but why?
<finch> I dont know
<finch> There is no /ltsp folder off root
<mhz> hmmmm
<mhz> try ltsp-build-client
<Bluekuja> good evening mauricio
<Bluekuja> :)
#edubuntu 2006-04-19
<mhz> Bluekuja: buon giorno
<Bluekuja> ahah
<Bluekuja> great mauricio
<Bluekuja> its buona sera
<Bluekuja> for evening
<Bluekuja> and buon giorno for morning
<Bluekuja> :)
<finch> mhz something is working get back to you got to make bed to sleep thanks
<mhz> finch: good luck
<mhz> Bluekuja: oooh
<mhz> indeed
<Bluekuja> haha :)
<Bluekuja> i to read
<mhz> buona sera signiorino
<Bluekuja> *go
<Bluekuja> yeah something like that
<mhz> hehehe
<Bluekuja> signorino
<Bluekuja> ;)
<mhz> close
<Bluekuja> do u know what
<mhz> nope
<Bluekuja> means ciao bello?
<mhz> oooh
<mhz> FORGET IT!
<Bluekuja> haha
<Bluekuja> in italy we use it a lot
<mhz> let's just say buona sera
<Bluekuja> yeah that sounds perfect 
<Bluekuja> buona notte?
<Bluekuja> you know what is ?
<mhz> yup
<Bluekuja> good
<Bluekuja> so buonanotte man
<mhz> unless you tell it is "io ti volio benne"
<Bluekuja> haha
<Bluekuja> really nice !!!
<mhz> hehehe
<Bluekuja> its io ti voglio bene
<Bluekuja> :)
<Bluekuja> close close
<mhz> I better stick to spanish or english
<Bluekuja> yeah heehe
<mhz> OR only speak italian to ladies :D
<Bluekuja> haha
<mhz> hehe
<mhz> buonna notte, Bluekuja 
<Bluekuja> buona notte mhz 
<mhz> -n
<Bluekuja> ci vediamo domani
<mhz> i hope so
<mhz> eco
<Bluekuja> oh you know that
<mhz> italian is simple to understand (70% of it)
<Bluekuja> yeah
<Bluekuja> right
<mhz> it is latin, in the end
<Bluekuja> yep
<Bluekuja> only verbs
<Bluekuja> are difficult
<mhz> yup
<Bluekuja> i think that spanish
<Bluekuja> its similar too
<Bluekuja> really close to italian
<Bluekuja> ok i go to read a book
<Bluekuja> title : Linux Networking
<Bluekuja> haha
<Bluekuja> :)
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<pygi> spacey, JaneW: poke :)
<C-O-L-T> Seveas: I would like to ask a question. I know that you know everything about ubuntu. There is going to be a flight 7?
<Seveas> C-O-L-T, next week is the first beta planned
<C-O-L-T> Seveas: I see cool
<C-O-L-T> Seveas: I am really looking forward to try it.
<C-O-L-T> Seveas: I am looking at Kubuntu screenshots at OSDIR and as I see Kubuntu has a got a really cool interface, colors and icons :)
<Seveas> it has kde, which means not cool :
<C-O-L-T> Seveas: I like KDE :), I am using GNOME 2.14 with Fedora 5 that is why I asked when comes out ubuntu beta
<Seveas> Fedora :/
<C-O-L-T> Seveas: Fedora is cool too, believe me
<Seveas> C-O-L-T, I'll never believe that
<juliux> C-O-L-T, fedora is cool?
<C-O-L-T> Seveas: :)))) I have switched to fedora because of gnome 2.14, and because of fedora's cool bubble look and feel :))))))
<juliux> C-O-L-T, gnome 2.14 is also in dapper
<C-O-L-T> Seveas: I was just curious, I have switched to linux 4 months ago and I have never tried anything than ubuntu that is why i was curious about fedora. Dapper is not the final release and it is not so stable
<Seveas> C-O-L-T, more stable than fedora ;)
<C-O-L-T> Seveas: for me fedora is stable, that is true that once I had a problem with it, but that was just one time, it crashed like windows, I could not even move the mouse :))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) Needed to restart
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<highvoltage> somebody made launchpad ugly.
#edubuntu 2006-04-20
<Bluekuja> mhz: hello :)
<mhz> Bluekuja: buona cera
<mhz> sera
<Bluekuja> hehehe
<Bluekuja> sometimes in italy to say buona sera we just say sera
<Bluekuja> so something like
<Bluekuja> sera mauricio
<Bluekuja> .)
<Bluekuja> :)
<Bluekuja> how was your day?
<mhz> so far, very peaceful
<Bluekuja> good :)
* mhz is gonna learn a bit about debootstraping
<lns> heeeeeeeelp! =)
<mhz> lns: ?
<lns> I just finished apt-get dist-upgrading (Dapper Flight 6) and did an 'rm -rf /opt/ltsp/i386', and then a 'ltsp-build-client'
<lns> now during the dist-upgrade, i was running kernel *-15, not *-20 (which is newest)
<lns> now every time i try to boot a terminal it tries *-15 and crashes out :(
<lns> what am i missing?
<lns> i'm running *-20 now
<lns> 2.6.15-20 that is (and 2.6.15-19, sorry)
<lns> it's complaining about not finding /lib/modules/2.6.15-19/modules.dep
<lns> but i did ltsp-build-client under 2.6.15-20, so for some reason it's still trying to load the old kernel
<lns> can anyone help? pleeeeeease..i'm a sitting duck and i have kids pouting :(
* mhz scratches his head trying to understand
<Bluekuja> i havent understand too^^
<Bluekuja> i go to bed
<lns> ogra_ibook !! ;)
<crimsun> pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Bluekuja> goodnight to all channel
<mhz> buona notte, Bluekuja 
<Bluekuja> and buona notte to mhz
<Bluekuja> great man!!!
<mhz> see?
<mhz> fast learner
<Bluekuja> yeah really nice
<Bluekuja> ill teach you more
<Bluekuja> day by day
<Bluekuja> ;)
<mhz> domani 
<Bluekuja> cya all
<mhz> hmm
<Bluekuja> its ci vediamo domani
<Bluekuja> ^^
<mhz> eco!
<Bluekuja> you're a great mauricio
<Bluekuja> ^^
<Bluekuja> cya
<lns> here ya go crimsun 
<lns> title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-20-686
<lns> root            (hd0,0)
<lns> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-20-686 root=/dev/sda1 ro quiet splash
<lns> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-20-686
<lns> savedefault
<lns> boot
<lns> title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-20-686 (recovery mode)
<lns> root            (hd0,0)
<lns> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-20-686 root=/dev/sda1 ro single
<lns> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-20-686
<lns> boot
<lns> title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-20-386
<lns> root            (hd0,0)
<lns> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-20-386 root=/dev/sda1 ro quiet splash
<lns> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-20-386
<lns> savedefault
<lns> boot
<lns> title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-20-386 (recovery mode)
<lns> root            (hd0,0)
<lns> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-20-386 root=/dev/sda1 ro single
<lns> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-20-386
<lns> boot
<lns> title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-19-686
<lns> root            (hd0,0)
<lns> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-19-686 root=/dev/sda1 ro quiet splash
<lns> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-19-686
<lns> savedefault
<lns> boot
<lns> title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-19-686 (recovery mode)
<lns> root            (hd0,0)
<lns> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-19-686 root=/dev/sda1 ro single
<lns> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-19-686
<lns> boot
<lns> title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-19-386
<lns> root            (hd0,0)
<lns> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-19-386 root=/dev/sda1 ro quiet splash
<lns> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-19-386
<lns> savedefault
<lns> boot
<lns> title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-19-386 (recovery mode)
* mhz sighs deeply !
<lns> root            (hd0,0)
<lns> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-19-386 root=/dev/sda1 ro single
<lns> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-19-386
<lns> boot
<lns> title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-18-386
<lns> root            (hd0,0)
<lns> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-18-386 root=/dev/sda1 ro quiet splash
<lns> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-18-386
<lns> savedefault
<lns> boot
<lns> title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-18-386 (recovery mode)
<lns> root            (hd0,0)
<lns> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-18-386 root=/dev/sda1 ro single
<lns> initrd          /boot
<lns> sorry for that ;)
<lns> it looks like tftp is lookign in the wrong dir
<mhz> it looks like paste bin IS NOT "paste here"
<lns> sorry :(
<mhz> and if pasting here was needed, maybe you could have just omitted (recovery mode) lines
<mhz> try not to do it, lns, but relax, we all make mistakes :D
<lns> sorry..didn't know about pastebin
<mhz> lns: no worries. at least no one will kick you
<lns> ;)
<mhz> as long as you dont do it again, and in a working day :D
<mhz> lns: and when you boot your machine, can you select -19 kernel at grub time?
<mhz> i you can, I dont see the big problem
<mhz> :)
<lns> yes
<mhz> can you?
<mhz> and does it boot -19?
<lns> yes on the server
<lns> this is a mess
<mhz> but when you boot -19, can you build a client again?
<lns> i haven't tried that
<lns> i'm getting 'tftp: client does not accept options' in syslog now
<lns> every time i try to boot
<mhz> try booting -19 and build-client again
<lns> ok
<lns> thanks :)
<lns> cya!
<mhz> re
<dgd> I've created some very primitive screencasts of edubuntu here:
<dgd> I hope they help someone
<dgd> http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=dennis+daniels+edubuntu
<anthony> hi - new edubuntu user - keep running out of space while installing!  How many gigs needed?
<ogra> anthony, for a default install ~2.5-3G for a workstation install ~2-2.5G
<anthony> it seems to copy all debs to harddrive first then install - is that right?  If so, does it delete debs afterwards?
<ogra> nope, it doesnt
<ogra> to prevent the apckage manager to ask for the CD all the time if possible
<anthony> ok - thanks - I'll extend the partition and try again!
<bobulator> afternoon,
<bobulator> anyone got any idea why thin client logins have studdenly stopped working? (dapper)
<bobulator> i tried rebuilding the client, and no cigar
<bobulator> although i think it's built the breezy client rather than the dapper client
<ogra> which version of ltsp-server do you have installed ? 
<bobulator> 0.84
<ogra> that will definately build dapper :)
<bobulator> hmm ok :) its the old screen with justa  username box rather than the 'ltsp login' white box on black background though
<ogra> how are the logins not working ? 
<bobulator> well you type in a username and password, and it just thinks for a sec, and then flicks back to the login screen again
<bobulator> it always did it occasionally, but its doing it all the time now
<ogra> the users can login directly on the server ? 
<bobulator> yeah
<juliux> bobulator, is sabayon installed?
<bobulator> yup, i just put that on,,,
<ogra> ah, seems sabayon has a bug :/
<bobulator> ahha :)
<bobulator> apt-get remove sabayon --purge?
<ogra> try if it works if you uninstall it+
<bobulator> or shall i do it with dpkg?
<ogra> (dunno if purge is needed)
<bobulator> k
<ogra> apt-get is just fine
<bobulator> bingo.
<bobulator> where shall i report it?
<ogra> launchpad file it against sabayon or ltsp, as you like, assign it to me (ogra)
<bobulator> wow if only all problems were that simple
<ogra> its odd that it breaks though
<ogra> (i doubt it will be simple to solve)
<bobulator> yeah i guess, its not that important id just like to make a few global changes to user configs
<bobulator> it can wait though
<bobulator> is there any easy way to update everyones home page when theyre using firefox, and change the desktop fonts?
<ogra> you should be able to make your changes and uninstall sabayon afterwards
<ogra> it only changes gconf settings
<bobulator> ah ok
<bobulator> cool, filed the bug anyway
<ogra> thanks :)
<bobulator> np :)
<bobulator> been having fun setting up amharic language support for all the refugees that stay here too... you got any idea about scim? i can;t get it to switch keyboard layouts and its a pain logging out just to switch language
<ogra> scim suppot should be a lot better than in breezy, but its untested with ltsp yet
<bobulator> its not working on the server too i dont think
<ogra> to get details about scim in general, try to cvatch mvo in #ubuntu-devel
<bobulator> cool, ta
<ogra> (he wont be around through easter i think)
<bobulator> ah cool
<bobulator> i made an amharic keyboard by printing off a sample and glueing all the keys down seperately, haha 8)
<kjcole> Hi.  Anyone home?  Is there a straightforward way to set language preferences for individual LTSP users?
<Bluekuja> highvoltage: Hello :)
<Bluekuja> hi kjcole
<kjcole> Hullo all
<highvoltage> hi Bluekuja and kjcole 
<kjcole> I'm looking for LTSP user language preference wizardry... Any good resources you know of?
<Bluekuja> jon all ok?
<Bluekuja> good day?
<highvoltage> yeah.
<Bluekuja> good :)
<highvoltage> was planing to go to work, got stuck at a friends house
<highvoltage> kjcole: not that i can think of
<kjcole> C'est la vie.  (About the only non-English I know.)
<Bluekuja> haha :)
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
#edubuntu 2006-04-21
<pygi> To everyone around here: Happy easter to you, and everyone you care for :)
<HedgeMage> :)
* HedgeMage adds Happy Passover, Beltaine, Spring Rites, etc. 
<HedgeMage> Hiya pygi 
* pygi waves to HedgeMage
<HedgeMage> what's up?
<pygi> HedgeMage: nm, sleeping :)
<pygi> you?
<HedgeMage> family stuff, mostly
<fxc065> helllo
<fxc065> is there a good place/chat/app that an edubuntu kid could go 2 interact w.  fellow kids online?
<dgd> anyone here responsible for website at edubuntu.org?
<dgd> found a typo
<dgd> can't find contact email address
<dgd> found it
<dgd> webmaster@ubuntulinux.org
<highvoltage> dgd: i can fix it
<highvoltage> dgd: i am responsible for it
<dgd> k
<dgd> first page
<dgd> wikii
<dgd> should be wiki
<dgd> sorryu
<highvoltage> hmmm... can't find it :/
<dgd> copy paste isn't working...
<dgd> dang
<highvoltage> where on the page is it?
<dgd> http://www.edubuntu.org/news.html
<dgd> there it is
<dgd> wikii
<dgd> should be wiki
<highvoltage> aha, got it.
<dgd> :)
<highvoltage> fixed
<dgd> many eyeballs makes for  shallow bugs ... :)
<dgd> :)
<highvoltage> hehe, yes. perhaps someone just assumed that wikii is plural for wiki :)
<dgd> yup
<fxc065> hell o again
<fxc065> is there a good place/chat/app that an edubuntu kid could go 2 interact w.  fellow kids online?
<dgd> kid as in under 18?
<fxc065> im setting up for my kid
<fxc065> 10
<fxc065> yes
<fxc065> i dont find paltalk safe
<dgd> gotcha...
<fxc065> thats what i found so far..
<dgd> hmm
<dgd> problem he
<dgd> never thought of that one...
<dgd> can't help but it's a good question
* dgd is a teacher
<fxc065> she wants to get into blogging and writing :)
<dgd> safe chats
<fxc065> dgd oh wow
<dgd> tough to call on that one
<fxc065> so you got ubuntu on your school already?? :)))))
<dgd> the stuff I see my students using makes my head hurt...
<dgd> ran an LTSP network for a couple of years.
<fxc065> lol
<dgd> doing vids now on how to use edubuntu...
<dgd> you can see some of 'em here:
<dgd> http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=dennis+daniels%2Bedubuntu
<dgd> got to get back to it... 
<dgd> but I'll put some cycles on your problme
<dgd> s /problme/problem
* dgd has nieces
<fxc065> lol @  s /problme/problem
<bobulator> happy easter people!
<bobulator> simple question today probably with a negative answer... is there any way to make the language selectable on the thin clients?
<highvoltage> hi bobulator 
<bobulator> hey highvoltage
<highvoltage> "happy easter people" sounds in my head like "shiny happy people" from R.E.M.
<bobulator> oh god
<bobulator> id like to take that back
<highvoltage> hehe :)
<highvoltage> bobulator: i'm not sure
<bobulator> they dont really seem to have much language support as it is, im guessing theres probably several things preventing it working...
<bobulator> as always i m always seeking for the, "oh, just apt-get install package X" answer ;)
<Yagisan> bobulator: as someone that also needs that support, it seems that at the moment, the answer is no :(
<bobulator> boo :(
<Yagisan> bobulator: you would want to file a bug on the ldm package
<bobulator> i;m gonna try and rope one of the eritrayans into doing some translation work at some point...
<bobulator> yeah good thinking
<bobulator> have you had much luck with using scim to change keyboard setups on the fly, Yagisan?
<Yagisan> bobulator: no, not since hoary. Actually, it is rather frustrating for me at the moment. It works fine if I log in with a non-english system setting, and not at all if I log in with english :( 
<bobulator> right!
<bobulator> yeah i think the main problem is when people have webmail accounts
<Yagisan> bobulator: I have a need for scim to work, but the menus etc in english, as I'm an english native speaker
<bobulator> they cant really type passwords in...
<bobulator> ah ok
<Yagisan> bobulator: I can even access my data via the command line!
<bobulator> cool!
<Yagisan> not without having to press tab tab tab enter anyway
<Yagisan> not to self. learn to type
<bobulator> :D
<bobulator> i dont really get why scim doesnt work, i mean you can enter shortcuts and stuff, they just dont work
<Yagisan> I have data that can't be easily accessed since the upgrade from breezy
<bobulator> maybe i should file a bug on that too...
<bobulator> because of filenames?
<Yagisan> I don't think they configured it to work
<Yagisan> unless you have a non-english locale
<Yagisan> I've haven been able to get ahold of the scim guy to ask actually
<bobulator> ahh ok
<Yagisan> bobulator: filesnames ? yeah I have data in directories like 
<bobulator> haha i see :)
* Yagisan loves copy & paste right now
<bobulator> yeah haha
<bobulator> i think ill file a bug on scim
<Yagisan> bobulator: for some apps (gnome only I think) you can right click and be asked for an input meathod
<bobulator> oh yeah? cool
<Yagisan> but then you need to know that you should pick scim
<Yagisan> then you need to tell scim what keyboard you want
<bobulator> yeah exactly...
<Yagisan> then you type
<bobulator> hmm where do you do the rightclicking?
<Yagisan> I did it in the typing area on gedit
<bobulator> ah ok...
<dgd> anyone running XP on the same network as their edubuntu install?
<Yagisan> it is such a pain to get scim working, how would my wife get it to work ?
<bobulator> ah ok! that works!
<Yagisan> she doesn't know what scim is, let alone how to turn it on
<dgd> just a pitch for evangelism...
<bobulator> are there any browsers it works in? hmmm
<dgd> record what you learn as you learn it...
<Yagisan> bobulator: nope
<Yagisan> dgd: no xp here.
<dgd> screencasting is primitive under linux still ... wink 2.0 just came out...
<dgd> I screencast all of my activiity under linux and publish it
<dgd> too many don't know what the interface looks like
<dgd> thought it useful to publish more vids
* dgd noone reads the docs anymore, right?
<bobulator> Yagisan: perhaps the scim shortcuts dont work because the individual rpograms dont support it?
<Yagisan> dgd: well, the problem is, she needs scim for non-english, as, well, she's not a native english speaker, and computer words change so quickly, she doesn't know how to translate them.
<Yagisan> bobulator: well, it worked for me in hoary ...
<dgd> understood
<bobulator> hmm fair!
<bobulator> and i guess it works when you just switch the whole system over... hmm
<Yagisan> yes it does
<Yagisan> then I have a problem.
<Yagisan> I speak more then I can read 
<bobulator> Yagisan: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/scim/+bug/28879 ??
<Yagisan> so teaching her how to use the new features becomes rather hard, when I can't read what it is
* Yagisan reading
<bobulator> hmm i dont even get that far!
<Yagisan> bobulator: nope. while I agree with the title, that only can happen if you use gnome desktop, and type into gnome and kde apps at the same time. (actuallly a gnome bug)
<bobulator> ahh
* Yagisan is worried he knows so much about this, and yet, it still doesn't work for him
<bobulator> haha
<bobulator> but, you cant change the language for individual apps either, yeah?
<Yagisan> no, I used to have a little keyboard icon near the trash that I could use to set the language
<bobulator> yeah cool
<bobulator> hmm
<pygi> spacey: Ping pong long trong song bong :)
<bobulator> right i might venture out into the sunlight... shock horror
<dgd> don't do it don't do it!
<dgd> UV! Sunburn! Other human beings!
<dgd> Ack
<dgd> :)
<bobulator> i know
<bobulator> selling out my vampire comrades
* Yagisan is feeling rather sick now. Night all.
<highvoltage> bobulator: in the mood for more spellchecking? :)
<bobulator> spelchecking?
<highvoltage> bobulator: you sent me the type from edubuntu.org, right?
<highvoltage> d'oh!
<highvoltage> that was dgd
<highvoltage> bobulator: sorry, spending too much time with the pc
<dgd> yep that was me....
<bobulator> haha did i? maybe?
<bobulator> oooh :D my typing is appauling though
<bobulator> i think that was a spelling mistake...
* dgd uploading last ubuntu screencast... heading out.
<dgd> g'night from dubai!
<pawsilver> I have just downloaded the latest version of Edubuntu.  It works fine until I run the update manager and after 3 hrs of downloads and installations my system crashes after entering my name and password.  Help??
<flint> ogra, Olli, did I do a bad thing when I created gin?
<flint> ogra, in your opinion i mean?
<highvoltage> flint: look what you've done now! you've offended ogra!
<highvoltage> :)
<flint> highvoltage, Jonathan, you have never heard of FITS (Flint Induced Touretts Syndrome :^)
<highvoltage> flint: it sounds familiar :)
<highvoltage> flint: mr flint, somehow i think that i have that too :)
<flint> highvoltage, indeed you are on the twin paths to both enlightment and rage.  Take comfort in knowing that there is only one carrier... :^0
<highvoltage> hehe. hope i have a 1st class ticket
<flint> highvoltage, nice touch...  what is up btw.  I am employed now and have less time to piss off the edubuntu mafia...
<highvoltage> the edubuntu mafia morns.
<highvoltage> well, i'm trying to do less and less, yet i'm getting busier and busier
<highvoltage> things are going slightly less quiet at work, which is nice, it means that i gradually have more and more time for edubuntu
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<highvoltage> Bluekuja: ah, you are here :)
<Bluekuja> yeah
<Bluekuja> you didnt see me before?
<Bluekuja> im alwais connected
<Bluekuja> in all channels
<Bluekuja> ^^
<HedgeMage> Bluekuja: perhaps highvoltage meant that you don't look very idle atm ?
<Bluekuja> jon?
<Bluekuja> hehe yeah
<Bluekuja> maybe he saw me in other channels
<Bluekuja> but not here
<Bluekuja> (im alwais here)
<Bluekuja> ^^
<highvoltage> no, i thought that Bluekuja wasn't here :)
<highvoltage> i think i just missed his name in the names list somehow
<Bluekuja> yeah^^
<Bluekuja> jon im creating team presentation
<Bluekuja> 10 minutes and the page is available
<highvoltage> ok
<pygi> highvoltage: poke :)
<highvoltage> ouch
<highvoltage> :)
<pygi> higvoltage: have you assigned urself to a chapter or two? :)
<highvoltage> pygi: installation :)
<pygi> highvoltage:hm, you are nowhere around here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToCookEdubuntu/Worksheet
* highvoltage looks
<highvoltage> hmm.. hedgemadge's name is on installation
<highvoltage> can i take it out and put my name there? :)
<highvoltage> (since i've done the installation part, mostly)
<pygi> highvoltage: uh, huh :-P Ok, should do, but you must contact her :)
<pygi> and tell her she can do some things from part IV and part V if she wants to
<highvoltage> hedgemadge is a she!?
<pygi> highvoltage: also, answer to ur question
<pygi> highvoltage: yup, what's so strange in that?
<highvoltage> pygi: it's not strange, just very cool.
<pygi> highvoltage: you can for example, if you write installation put it here "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToCookEdubuntu/Chapters/Installation" and provide link in chapters
<pygi> highvoltage: can you please contact her and explain the situation?
<highvoltage> pygi: yep
<pygi> highvoltage: thanks
<highvoltage> pygi: what's her realname / email address
<highvoltage> pygi: i haven't added my name to too much, i don't want to commit to more than i can do at this stage
<highvoltage> pygi: but that doesn't mean i'm not interested. i'll commit to some more in the future
<pygi>  HedgeMage
<pygi> -AT-
<pygi> binaryredneck
<pygi> -DOT-
<pygi> net 
<pygi> highvoltage: the thingy you written is for workstation?
<highvoltage> pygi: server
<pygi> highvoltage: the PART III is for workstation
<highvoltage> pygi: sorry, i see now
<pygi> highvoltage: some parts you wrote also belong somewhere else :)
* highvoltage reverts
<highvoltage> getting late here
<pygi> yup, aware of that :)
<highvoltage> perhaps i should just take chapter 5 for now
<highvoltage> most of the other stuff is mostly taken
<pygi> highvoltage: please add a installation part to beginning of part2 *server installation*
<pygi> if you want, ofcourse :)
<highvoltage> ok
<highvoltage> iwll do
<pygi> highvoltage: also, the things you written might be used for other parts of the book as well, so it's all good :)
<highvoltage> geez, it's only 9pm! feels like 11 :)
<highvoltage> flint: still there?
<lucasvo> highvoltage: here?
<lucasvo> highvoltage: you are doing the homepage, aren't you?
<highvoltage> lucasvo: yep
<lucasvo> highvoltage: I have looked at it and would like to say somethings about it :)
<highvoltage> lucasvo: although, we're getting a new one soon
<highvoltage> lucasvo: ok, fire away
<lucasvo> first of all, don't mix sharp edges and rounded ones 
<lucasvo> (see login box and navigation box)
<highvoltage> yeah. that's still up for fixation
<highvoltage> i don't know why they didn't make the edges round by default
<lucasvo> 2. if you use rounded edges look that the edges never "touch" any borders
<lucasvo> make a margin for the boxes
<highvoltage> check. also on my list of things to fix :)
<highvoltage> originally, the boxes weren't against the edges of the page.
<highvoltage> but later it went there to give a bit more horizontal space
<lucasvo> the "tabs". I don't know what, but they still need some change
<highvoltage> and because we wanted to make the top banner full width
<highvoltage> the tabs at the top of a page?
<highvoltage> oh, those tabs
<lucasvo> I wouldn't use a different  color in the navigatin box
<highvoltage> yes, i know what you mean.
<lucasvo> highvoltage: yup the navigation tab
<highvoltage> it's also because they're not anti-aliased nicely
<lucasvo> I know whats wrong
<highvoltage> the tab colours was one of the first things i changed, all the rest came after. it's no surprise that they don't fit :)
<highvoltage> they're also not shaded or antialiased.
<lucasvo> see on ubuntu.com: they have only a little difference from the contentpart-bgcolor
<lucasvo> the active one has zero
<lucasvo> and also, the boxes conflicht the tabs
<lucasvo> because then, you think the tabs also change the boxes, not only the content of the pages
<highvoltage> hmmm.. what do you mean by contentpart-bgcolor?
<lucasvo> its the white part of the page
<lucasvo> where the real content is in
<lucasvo> I would put the Navigationbox above the login
<lucasvo> anyway, is that login really that important?
<lucasvo> can't one just make a loginbox on the wikipage for e.g.
<lucasvo> the way it is on: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<highvoltage> just a moment...
<lucasvo> I quite like the way, the edubuntu logo is included into the header
<highvoltage> i'll get those tabs and borders fixed tomorrow
<lucasvo> don't hurry
<lucasvo> what do you think about the boxes, are they needed on both sides?
<highvoltage> well, we are planning to replace the current edubuntu website with that one on Thursday, so we need to get that done ASAP :)
<highvoltage> you know, i don't think they are
<highvoltage> i wonder how they'll all look on the right hand side
<lucasvo> yup
<lucasvo> maybe not using such intensive colors would make the design more calm
<highvoltage> hmmm... drupal doesn't give me my space back
<highvoltage> the wild colours is something we can't change much :/
<lucasvo> why?
<highvoltage> although, with a bit of love we could make it work.
<highvoltage> the red and orange is edubuntu's official colours.
<highvoltage> and we agreed that we'd keep the 'funky' colours from the old site. the dapper version of edubuntu will also have lots of these colours in the theme
<highvoltage> so it's part of the brand identity
<lucasvo> well, you can still use them for smaller areas so they are not that dominant
<lucasvo> on the old design, the colors don't change so often
<lucasvo> maybe this would help as well
<lucasvo> highvoltage: I would also put the navigation box on the right side
<lucasvo> wow, that css is complicated
<lucasvo> highvoltage: try to use a grey background for the tab
<highvoltage> that css is way overcomplicated :)
<highvoltage> lucasvo: been a bit of a nightmare to edit
<highvoltage> perhaps i should just base off a simpler theme
<highvoltage> lucasvo: i agree with everything you said so far about the edubuntu proto site.
<highvoltage> lucasvo: if you think of more suggestions, could you please e-mail it to me?
<highvoltage> goodnight, #edubuntu
<highvoltage> lucasvo, Bluekuja: goodnight
<Bluekuja> goodnight jon
<Bluekuja> aww already gone :(
<pygi> spacey: around?
#edubuntu 2006-04-22
<raekism> in #suse
<spacey> hmm the font is really small on the proto site
<froud> hi
<froud> I have a strange question
<froud> I was told that some time ago a handful of people working on edubuntu has made a copy of the tuxlab cookbook
<froud> question is, did anything come of that and if so where can I find the new product?
<froud> highvoltage: ping
<highvoltage> froud: pong
<froud> waz up dude
<froud> I am on a lost content hunt
<highvoltage> froud: pieces of the edubuntu cookbook does exist
<froud> ah ha
<froud> point me
<highvoltage> just a moment...
<highvoltage> froud: pygi is managing the new new version
<highvoltage> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/HowToCookEdubuntu/Worksheet
<highvoltage> we have the getting started guide ~90% complete: http://proto.edubuntu.org/gettingstarted
* froud goes see
<froud> where is the src kept
<froud> highvoltage: see most on hold, was wondering if I could perhaps get src to diff with tuxlab
<froud> highvoltage: also I must figure out how to deliver a tuxlab and incorporate edubuntu
<froud> highvoltage: seems openlabs is not answering email, so dunno about them
<highvoltage> froud: they exist in some wiki pages... just a sec..
<highvoltage> froud: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuDocumentation/EdubuntuCookbook
<highvoltage> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuDocumentation/EdubuntuCookbook/Background?highlight=%28Cookbook%29
<highvoltage> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuDocumentation/EdubuntuCookbook/Chapter_1_-_Introduction?highlight=%28Cookbook%29
<highvoltage> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuDocumentation/EdubuntuCookbook/Chapter_2_-_Walkthrough?highlight=%28Cookbook%29
<highvoltage> wiki search might be your best bet.
<highvoltage> on the question on the e-mail you sent me,
<highvoltage> we got that PDF from Hilton, the original file died with an older laptop :(
<froud> eihna!
<froud> chatting with jerome
<froud> he has stuff in ubuntu-docs svn
<froud> question is which is more updated
<froud> as for doing docs in wiki
<froud> wiki is like a content motel, stuff checks in but never checks out :-(
<highvoltage> yeah. hotel california.
<highvoltage> lucasvo: got your e-mail
<froud> jerome reckons svn is more updated than wiki
<highvoltage> lucasvo: the idea is to go with a child-friendly look for now, and mature it gradually as the distribution matures
<froud> seems he was trying to port the docbook xml to wiki
<highvoltage> i couldn't say for sure, but i trust jerome, if he says it's more updated, i would be inclined to believe him.
<froud> :-) lol
<froud> jah
<lucasvo> highvoltage: hm, but why not be mature from the beginning?
<lucasvo> an unmature design isn't very helpful to make the distribution more mature
<highvoltage> lucasvo: well, the first release is aimed at primary school classroom only
<highvoltage> lucasvo: and the release later this year would be primary and high school, after that whole school, and then university as well
<lucasvo> as I said, the teacher make the decision, and they expect it to be mature
<highvoltage> lucasvo: yes, so it's about managing expectations
<lucasvo> I would put the navigation box to the right
<froud> what's the status of schooforge?
<froud> highvoltage: did k12 ever make use of tuxlab cookbook?
<highvoltage> lucasvo: yep, we'll look at that
<highvoltage> froud: schoolforge, you mean?
<highvoltage> froud: i don't think they did
<froud> yah my bad
<froud> hmm, pity
<highvoltage> froud: wrt K12, the tuxlab cookbook was very specific to this project
<highvoltage> schoolforge doesn't seem to be active, very much, at least not the last year or so.
<froud> so no slaves there :-)
<froud> last update was 2003
<froud> so how active are k12 team?
<highvoltage> k12ltsp team is quite active.
<highvoltage> their main work is to get the release available each time a new FC is released.
<highvoltage> it's a lot of work, but they keep up.
<highvoltage> and they've done lots of small enhancements to FC that we have taken in tuxlabs for ubuntu
<froud> I am pondering .. how to get focus on tuxlabs but remain flexible to the needs of projects such as edubintu and k12
<highvoltage> lucasvo: if you feel strongly about the maturity feel, i suggest you mention it at the next edubuntu meeting. it was a team decision last time, and it's not something i can (or would want to) reverse just like that.
<lucasvo> highvoltage: ok
<highvoltage> froud: that is a bit of a toughie, since we'll have some software changes that will stay specific to ubuntu :/
<froud> I like the modular tuxlab approach
<highvoltage> lucasvo: although, i do agree with you, to a large extent. perhaps we should just try to fast-forward the process a bit?
<froud>     *
<froud>       Software Module
<froud>     *
<froud>       Technical Module
<froud>     *
<froud>       Content Module
<froud>     *
<froud>       Training Module
<froud>     *
<froud>       Management Module
<lucasvo> highvoltage: how would you want do it?
<froud>     *
<froud>       Support Module
<froud>     *
<froud>       Volunteer Module
<froud>     *
<highvoltage> lucasvo: what we could do is, as soon as the new site is up, start working on a more mature theme, that still captures the 'fun spirit' of the old design, and then have apply the new theme a few months later
<froud>       Sustainability Module
<froud> oops
<froud> sorry bout that :-)
<lucasvo> highvoltage: ok, yes
<lucasvo> highvoltage: but then we are doing the work twice
<froud> highvoltage:  the main problem is the difference that will happen in the Content Module
<highvoltage> lucasvo: we'll probably do it more than twice. possibly every six months, at most.
<lucasvo> and making a design like this for only 6 months 
<highvoltage> froud: to be perfectly honest, quite a bunch of the tuxlab modules aren't close to the quality i would like to have them
<froud> highvoltage: oh and of course the software module
<highvoltage> froud: i hope we get them mostly good quality before release
<lucasvo> I don't know, if the work is worth only beeing used for 6 month
<froud> .me looks around for release date :-)
<lucasvo> highvoltage: but, yeah, we can try
<lucasvo> highvoltage: anyway do you know if there are any articles or irclogs about what should be changed in edubuntu to make it suitable for highschools as well?
<froud> highvoltage: quality aside, do you agree that the main issue is in the Software and Content Modules
<lucasvo> highvoltage: I would keep the colored footer from the old design
<highvoltage> froud: i'm not sure i understand what you mean?
<highvoltage> lucasvo: that was mainly discussed at the edubuntu summit in london
<highvoltage> lucasvo: you might find some meeting notes if you search for summit in the wiki
<froud> highvoltage: seems to me that, with the exception of Softwate and Content Modules, the other Tuxlab modules should also be applicable to Edubuntu
<highvoltage> froud: yes, i would tend to agree there
<froud> highvoltage: that said we have replaced a problem with a smaller one
<froud> highvoltage: question is can we live with it
<froud> highvoltage: would edubuntu agree to using the other modules if they were branded as edubuntu
<froud> highvoltage: I am considering repurposing at first level just using brand changes
<froud> highvoltage: this way I can setup the Software and Content Modules with conditional processing  to profile outputs for edubuntu and tuxlab respectively
<highvoltage> froud: edubuntu's cookbook goals are slightly different to the tuxlab one
<froud> this assumes there will be some common content in these modules that is used by both projects
<highvoltage> froud: the cookbook goals for edubuntu has also changed quite a bit a few times
<froud> highvoltage: has it stabilized?
<highvoltage> froud: atm, the biggest goal for the edubuntu cookbook is just to get all the essential documentation complete
<highvoltage> froud: it's almost at a stage where it's stabilasing. pygi is putting quite a bunch of work into structurising that nicely.
<highvoltage> froud: i distanced myself a bit from the cookbook initially, and considered myself more of an upstream maintainer
<froud> So how do you see the difference between edubuntu cookbook and tuxlab cookbook
<highvoltage> froud: but got involved again in tha last few weeks, since we're having trouble getting to a finished cookbook state
<highvoltage> froud: if you look at the 'edubuntu cookbook' pages on the wiki, they're quite different. they newer one might be slightly more similar.
<highvoltage> froud: but if you're talking in terms of making diffs between the two, they're very, very, very different
<highvoltage> it's practically a cookbook from scratch.
<highvoltage> as far as i understand it.
<froud> highvoltage: don't you think it will make more sense to gather around a common structure
<highvoltage> yes, i do.
<froud> assuming I get OK to work on this for tuxlab
<froud> then edubuntu can capitalize on the work
<froud> at present we have two documentation projects that are going nowhere slowly
<froud> I think we can get one that is going somewhere slowly :-)
<froud> but it will take consolidation and cooperation with edubuntu team
<highvoltage> hehe!
<highvoltage> well put.
<pygi> spacey: alive? :)
<spacey> hi
<spacey> yes
<highvoltage> pygi: froud has lots of questions about the cookbook :)
<highvoltage> pygi: i think you should speak to him
<pygi> spacey: like the worksheet? :)
* pygi pokes froud :)
<lucasvo> highvoltage: I think the current edubuntu.com design looks more mature than the design of proto.edubuntu.org
<froud> hey pygi 
<highvoltage> lucasvo: then we definately have to smooth out proto much more
<pygi> froud: hello
<pygi> how may I help you? :)
<froud> pygi: how would you define the status of the edubuntu cookbook
<pygi> Status: Being written :)
<lucasvo> froud, pygi: what do you think? which design is more mature: www.edubuntu.org or proto.edubuntu.org?
* froud can't go there now
<froud> pygi: I may get OK to work on Tuxlabs
<spacey> at least the font on proto is really small here
<pygi> lucasvo: please make that red a little ligther? :)
<froud> pygi: in which case I would like to bring together opportunities for both tuxlabs and edubuntu
<lucasvo> pygi: I don't have access to proto.edubuntu.org
<pygi> highvoltage does? 
<lucasvo> yes
<froud> pygi: the current tuxlab project plan http://wiki.tsf.org.za/shuttleworthfoundationwiki/TuXlab/HowTo
<pygi> froud: that is great, but for dapper we have just 1 chapter left untaken, about artwork if I am not mistaken
<froud> pygi: it's a modular approach
<froud> pygi: where are the sources
<lucasvo> pygi: but which red do you meaan?
<pygi> all red, and all orange...too bright
<pygi> froud: what sources do you need?
<froud> pygi: what src do you have
<lucasvo> ahh, so I am not the only one, thinking the design is too "funky" :)
<froud> pygi: for edubuntu cookbook
<pygi> froud: well, we are mostly writing original content, but we can look at tuxlabs howto (where is it now? :) )if we really need it
<froud> I know of stuff in ubuntu-doc svn and in wiki, do you have something else?
<pygi> hm, no, not really
<pygi> other is being written :)
<froud> pygi: according to this it's ONHOLD https://wiki.edubuntu.org/HowToCookEdubuntu/Worksheet
<froud> only sction is the install http://proto.edubuntu.org/gettingstarted
<pygi> froud: well, it's outdated :)
<froud> pygi: OK so what is the status?
<pygi> well, "Being written" is the status :)
<froud> where can I view development
<pygi> for now nowhere..until we upload all
<froud> is there a way that I can partake in the development (collaborate)
<froud> hmmm
<pygi> yes, ofcourse
<pygi> but currently only on this chapter "Look & Feel (Maintain artwork package,Fit your needs) "
<pygi> because we have authors for all others
<lucasvo> highvoltage: I'll try to come to next edubuntu meeting
<pygi> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/HowToCookEdubuntu/looknfeel
<pygi> that chapter goes to upper URL
<froud> pygi: so at present the doc effort is not following the open source development model?
<pygi> froud: no, that is wrong thinking :)
* froud is now confused
<highvoltage> froud: you have a link to the open source development model?
<pygi> Everything will be visible as soon as we update the pages, and write more
<pygi> I don't want to update pages for 2 words :)
<pygi> froud: do you understand? :)
<froud> pygi: yes ...    so until somebody does something, like uploading, nobody else has abilit to do anything because they cannot get the lastest revision
<froud> pygi: help me out here
<froud> pygi: speaking to highvoltage wee agree that the only problem areas
<froud> between what is tuxlab and edubuntu relate to Software and Content
<froud> other than this stuff like hardware, manaement and support are common between the projects
<froud> this enables both projects to repurpose the common content
<highvoltage> pygi: do you think it might be a good idea to schedule another cookbook meeting?
<pygi> froud: agreed
<pygi> highvoltage: what for this time? 
<froud> now all we need is a way to accomodate the differences between projects
<highvoltage> pygi: then we could have everyone there, then it's easier to make decisions
<pygi> highvoltage: let's first write all, then meeting, ok?
<highvoltage> pygi: just for collaboration, it doesn't have to change anything
<pygi> froud: agreed
<highvoltage> pygi: sure, sounds good
<froud> pygi: here is the thing, I need to update for tuxlab
<froud> pygi: but would be nice to help edubuntu
<froud> pygi: so I am tasked with merging the best form all and providing a since source that all can use
<froud> pygi: so for tuxlab there will be tuxlab info
<highvoltage> froud: you also have to keep in mind that, lots of things have changed for the edubuntu cookbook project, and we wouldn't want to change things drastically so that it starts from scratch again
<froud> and brand
<froud> same for edubuntu
<pygi> froud: agreed, but...
<pygi> froud: we should really both be able to get something from the cookbook, but at the moment cookbook is very fragile...
<froud> highvoltage: yes, that is part of what I must now do.... consolidate
<pygi> and we can't allow to change things so much :-/
<pygi> froud: do you know how long it took us to get things of the ground? 
<froud> pygi: there are two ways forward
* pygi listens
<froud> pygi: 1. Tuxlabs moves forward independant of edubuntu
<froud> pygi: 2. Tuxlabs and Edubuntu move forward toegtehr
<froud> the later takes compromise on both sides
<froud> both projects have interests
<pygi> froud: agreed
<froud> my task is to protect the interests of both 
<pygi> highvoltage, spacey: I am not really sure we can do anything at this point...even minor "turn somewhere" from the current plan could be a dissaster...thoughts?
<froud> while enabling lower maintenace cost, higher quality
<pygi> froud: agreed
<froud> pygi: if this derails your targets, then we need to look toward after your targets
<froud> in the interim, tuxlabs will proceed and will just take into consideraton that it must embrace edubuntu
<pygi> no, not the targets actually, but you have to understand that the cookbook was supposed to be written ages ago, and it wasn't
<froud> I know
<pygi> we battled a really heavy battle to get it off ground :-/
<highvoltage> pygi: i like keeping things simple.
<pygi> highvoltage: meaning in real words? :)
<froud> pygi: froud = http://learnlinux.tsf.org.za/authors/web-os-team.html
<pygi> jane_: here? :)
<highvoltage> pygi, froud: in real words, it means that whatever we do, it shouldn't add more overheads to the project
<froud> http://learnlinux.tsf.org.za/courses/web-tuxlabs.html
<froud> actually it removes overheads
<highvoltage> imho, someone can right it in MS-word for all that I care. as long as we get the docs written
<froud> :-)
* pygi opens MSword :)
<highvoltage> grrr
<highvoltage> :)
<froud> highvoltage: the requirements I have are
<froud> 1. Update Tuxlab
<froud> 2. merge info from openlabs and edubuntu to tauxlab
<froud> 3. Enable tuxlab as upsteam to such projects
<froud> 4. Provide method for such project to benefit
<pygi> froud: all I can say for now that initial version of the How to cook Edubuntu? (like a call for QA, gramatical errors checking, etc) will be like May, 10.
<froud> 5. Make it free and open
<pygi> by when do you have to update tuxlab?
<froud> pygi: laying down the planning
<froud> pygi: but it is hard to accomodate edubuntu without transparency to development versions
<pygi> froud: agreed
<pygi> froud: There will be more often updates
<pygi> if that can help you :)
* froud nods and smiles
<pygi> there, a compromise :)
<pygi> now, you write a artwork section of edubuntu cookbook :)
<froud> If that is what it takes
<pygi> nah, I was just joking...you don't have to write anything if you don't want, no worries :)
<pygi> highvoltage: You need to update that article of urs to accommodate cookbook
<froud> ok now one more thing
* pygi listens again
<froud> tuxlab requirements are to be in docbook xml 
<highvoltage> pygi: ok
<pygi> highvoltage: it's just we don't need "Why" and such things
<pygi> downloading will go somewhere else as well
<froud> the documents will later be converted into POT files and Tuxlab will be submited to Launchpad and rosetta
<pygi> froud: hm, well, for now we are and will be doing on Wiki
<pygi> once it's written, it'll change to other formats probably
<froud> pygi: if tuxlab goes launchpad so will edubuntu
<pygi> once easier to distribute
<pygi> one*
<froud> wiki is nice but not IMHO good for doing documentation properly
<froud> it simply s not portable enough
<froud> the other option is DITA
<pygi> froud: agreed, but wiki is fine for now, don't you agree? 
<froud> but the knowledge of DITA in the FOSS world is not strong enough
<froud> pygi: well, tuxlab is in docbook and is also in ubuntu-doc svn
<pygi> froud: well, the cookbook will most probably be in docbook as well once it is written
<froud> the files on wiki are a port by jerome to wiki
<froud> I have three srcs of * coookbook
<froud> 1 in ubuntu-doc svn
<froud> this one is jeromes stuff for eduubuntu
<froud> 2. at svn in upfront system
<froud> this was original from Jean Jordaan
<froud> and 3 in the learnlinux svn
<froud> a copy of the upfront version
<froud> the stuff on wiki, according to jerome, is not as updated as the stuff in ubuntu-doc svn
<froud> pygi: this is why I want to compare your stuff, to see which is most update
<froud> I must bring it altogether in a single place
<pygi> froud: I am aware of that, and you'll get ur docbook, but I don't think it'll happen this second :)
<pygi> hm, what about this?
<froud> don't need dobook now, just the current format will do :-)
<pygi> considering the cookbook should be written by the May, 10 then I'll help you integrate it into Tuxlabs, and we'll merge All "error fixes" in it by the time they exist (like May, 20)
<froud> pygi: that asumes too much
<pygi> froud: nah, not really
<froud> pygi: if we are both developing in a hole
<froud> pygi: them we may be to far appart
<highvoltage> froud: perhaps it does, but i think it will help get the edubuntu-docs out asap
<highvoltage> froud: i think we can get the two parts together again later, don't you?
<froud> highvoltage: if we can see what edubuntu docs are
<froud> at present I have no way of knowing
<pygi> froud: we agreed that we'll update it more often :)
<froud> so where can I see what is current
<pygi> for now, nowhere
<froud> :-(
<pygi> but there is not much written except highvoltage's, which needs modification
<highvoltage> froud: for now, it might be safest to assume that there are no edubuntu docs
* froud feels like he is going in sqquare circles
<pygi> welcome JaneW
<froud> highvoltage: ok I am going to recomend as follows
<froud> we cannot repurpose content from edubuntu
<froud> yet
<froud> therefore
<froud> either tuxlab waits
<froud> or tuxlabs just does its own thing based on edubuntu
<pygi> I would suggest waiting
<pygi> then I'll help you integrate
<pygi> and we'll have tuxlabs ready the date the dapper is out
<froud> however, if we wait and edubutu has nothing to show a month down th eline, we will have wasted valuable time for tuxlab
<pygi> froud: agreed, but there will be things written
<froud> pygi: the sooner we can see what is written, the sooner we can help
<highvoltage> in my opinion, i would let both do its own thing for now, then merge again later
<froud> highvoltage: I think that is what jason will say
<pygi> JaneW: are you alive? :)
<highvoltage> both have seperate goals at the moment, but it will have lots of overlap, but it's wasteful to compromise anyone of the two right now, even for the sake of collaboration.
<highvoltage> i think everyone agrees that we can, will, and must collaborate.
<highvoltage> i also don't think that it has to happen right now.
<highvoltage> sorry-
<highvoltage> i mean-
<highvoltage> no, that's right. multitaksing here
<pygi> froud: hm, can we just integrate edubuntu right into it once the entire cookbook is written?
<froud> highvoltage: yes, but costing the tuxlab stuff ... repurposing edubuntu now will reduce investment
<froud> pygi: wont be so easy if we don't have the same conventions and structuring
<froud> pygi: in design of tuxlabs the information architecture will be such that it is modular
<pygi> hm, all of this should have been discussed earlier, much earlier
<froud> pygi: tuxlab discussion has been done, but now I am looking for intel from edubuntu
<froud> info that can help us plan the architecture so that edubuntu can be easily incorporated
<pygi> well, you can see the chapters/parts structure, but that probably isn't helpful enough
<highvoltage> pygi: this has been discussed before
<froud> not being able to see the cuurent structure, I am unable to make recomendation on how each may proceed in the ionterm in such a way that will enable relatively simple merging at a future date
<pygi> highvoltage: yes, I know
<highvoltage> pygi: with the very first edubuntu cookbook structure, we were going to copy exactly from tuxlab cookbook
<highvoltage> froud: keep in mind though, that tuxlab cookbook structure has changed too
<pygi> highvoltage: but this is not the very first structure, so...
<froud> highvoltage: tuxlab remains with the same outline
<froud> the new stuff from tsf is different
<froud> and will impact on the tuxlab cookbook v2
* pygi thinks we are rounding all the time around the same things
* froud sees square circles
* pygi confirms froud's seeings :)
<froud> oki doki
<froud> pygi: highvoltage: thanks for the information
<pygi> froud: so, what are we to decide?
<froud> pygi: without current visability into edubuntu cookbook
<froud> I must assume that what is in edubuntu wiki and ubuntu-doc svn is the most current
<froud> I will therefore, based on the new tuxlab modular structure
<froud> http://wiki.tsf.org.za/shuttleworthfoundationwiki/TuXlab/HowTo
<pygi> will be back in a sec
<froud> proceed with merging new tuxlab data + old tuxlab cookbook + edubuntu wiki stuff into tuxxxlab v2
<froud> pygi: did you get that last message
<pygi> froud: your choice after all...yes, I did..
<highvoltage> froud: keep in mind though, that things like the tuxlab software installation will be quite different to the edubuntu one
<highvoltage> froud: for instance, we'll have a two button server install
<froud> highvoltage: yes, I will profile the differences as I capture them from the differnt sources
<froud> IOW, If I find reference to this 2-button install
<froud> I will profile this difference as edubuntu
<froud> in this way the difference between tuxlab and edubuntu will be available inline and we can decide what to do with them once edubuntu releases
<highvoltage> froud: you won't find a reference to this install yet, it's currently undocumented :)
<highvoltage> froud: ok
<pygi> highvoltage: are we to document it in cookbook?
<froud> highvoltage: perhaps we need to pass progress information from tuxlab to edubuntu
* froud ponders the problem of where to do the work
<froud> highvoltage: we have src in learnlinux repos
<froud> and ubuntu-doc
<froud> and wiki
<froud> open a new repos at edison or use an existing repos
<froud> ?
<froud> ironic thing is that tuxlab does not have its own svn
<froud> :-)
<highvoltage> froud: perhaps better served on ubuntu server? you know how we feel about edison ;)
<froud> edison rocks
<froud> and it's much easier to give commit accounts :-)
<highvoltage> hehe. i thought you hated it :)
<froud> no
<froud> svn is solid
<froud> it's everything else that bothers
<froud> is it ok to discuss edubuntu/tuxlab cookbook stuff on edubuntu-devel
<pygi> there is no edubuntu-devel
<froud> I mean the mailing list?
<pygi> yup, it probably is
<froud> OK, so if we use svn @edison and edubuntu-devel mailing list for mail 
<froud> and this irc for chat ;-)
<pygi> ok, but I'll be out for 3 days, so don't count me in :)
<froud> that way, edubuntu team can be inline to tuxlab devel
<froud> pygi: np
<froud> highvoltage: is this ok
<pygi> anyway, you still have the option to wait until May, 10 :)
<froud> pygi: I must keep the interests of tuxlab in mind
<highvoltage> froud: i don't think there's any problem with discussing tuxlab stuff on edubuntu-devel
<pygi> yes, yes
<highvoltage> froud: just keep in mind that most of the tuxlab team isn't on edubuntu-devel
<pygi> anyway, I am running
<pygi> talk to you later
<froud> pygi: cheers
<froud> thanks
<highvoltage> cheers pygi 
<pygi> mario dot danic at gmail dot com if you need me
<froud> highvoltage: so btw where are the tuxlab team
<froud> http://www.tuxlab.org.za/
<highvoltage> froud: there: http://www.tuxlab.org.za/about_us/team.htm
<highvoltage> froud: although that's outdated
<highvoltage> froud: jason isn't really tuxlab team anymore
<highvoltage> froud: and will is being phased out
<froud> but no mailing list
<froud> guess they will have to subscribe to the edubuntu-devel list :-)
<highvoltage> yeah, let's make them do that
<froud> OK, I am off to  do more research
<froud> later
<froud> expect mail on mailing list
* highvoltage gets back to urgent work that needed to be finished last week
<enyc> ;-)
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<jsgotangco> hey!!!
<jsgotangco> froud, salut did you find what you were looking for?
<froud> jsgotangco: hi
<jsgotangco> hey
<froud> jsgotangco: I managed to speak with pygi and highvoltage about the edubuntu coookbokk
<jsgotangco> ahh cool
<froud> seemss there is somethng being worked on, but we can't view it at present
<jsgotangco> yes well we're going to have beta in a week
<froud> yah, but where is it, in wiki?
<jsgotangco> i dunno
<jsgotangco> im not in the loop of current work
<froud> so how do you now there is a beta in a week :-)
<jsgotangco> april 20 is supposed to be the first beta release of dapper
<jsgotangco> unless ogra_ibook will not do a beta i guess its ok
<froud> pygi feels May 10
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: the april 20 doc is the docs which are in the edubuntu-docs package
<froud> hey mgalvin 
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: which currently, is an *exact* copy of the tuxlabs software and technical module
<mgalvin> froud: hey! :)
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: so the doc we'll have for the 20'th, is basically the getting started guide
<jsgotangco> froud, we're very much liberal with regards to edubuntu anyway with docs
<froud> jsgotangco: no problem, just so liberal that a person cannot get straight answers on anything :-)
<jsgotangco> lol
<jsgotangco> anyway, i'm just waiting for ogra_ibook 's email so i could complete my stuff (about edubuntu, and the ff homepage)
<froud> jsgotangco: it's my understanding that there is some devel on another book which is in addition to what is currently in ubntu-doc and wiki
<jsgotangco> its the only one i could commit for this cycle
<jsgotangco> froud, i think that's the one from elkner and company using lore,  haven't seen it
<froud> neither has anyone else :-)
<jsgotangco> lol
<jsgotangco> froud, but jonathan's guide is pretty solid
<froud> johnathan's guide?
* froud just want to be sure
* jsgotangco looks at highvoltage 
<froud> jsgotangco: stuff in wiki and ubuntu-doc svn are the same, right?
<jsgotangco> froud, pretty much
<froud> I will post some information to edubuntu-devel mailing list once I have cleared up what is what and where
<froud> probably gonna make a new repository for it
<highvoltage> froud: you're getting all the straight answers, you just don't want to accept them!!
<froud> lol
<jsgotangco> froud, we really don't know where the heck are those things they did (or so they say) in lore
<highvoltage> froud: http://jonathancarter.co.za/files/jonathan.pdf
<froud> highvoltage: a new one? do you have src
<highvoltage> froud: just html
<froud> that will do
<highvoltage> froud: - i think. could you be more specific?
* froud goes to check jonathan.pdf
<froud> hmm a spelling lesson
<froud> lol
<froud> jsgotangco: does this conversation answer your first question?
<highvoltage> lucasvo: check out proto, i've applied some of your suggestions, still working on some of the points you mentioned
<jsgotangco> lol i read that as conversion
<jsgotangco> Jonathan?
<lucasvo> highvoltage: I like it
<froud> jsgotangco: how's that tarball com'n
<jsgotangco> froud, i haven't even started
<jsgotangco> gimme an hour to take dinner first
<froud> :-) what you been doing all this time
<froud> an hour
<froud> !!!!
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, froud
<froud> what's this a holidau camp :-)
<froud> hmmm a bot
<jsgotangco> froud, meh, wife just arrived
<jsgotangco> froud, i'll get back to you promise
<froud> no pressure dude
<froud> you rock
<jsgotangco> wait
<jsgotangco> 1 q
<jsgotangco> froud, can orderedlists be nested with additional ordered lists
<jsgotangco> ?
<froud> yes
<jsgotangco> cool
<lucasvo> highvoltage: I would make less boxes
<jsgotangco> thanks
<jsgotangco> brb
<froud> np
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: yes?
<highvoltage> lucasvo: yes. all the junk from the left moved to the right, so there is too many boxes now... will scale down.
* highvoltage has more hot chocolate
<lucasvo> I love chocolota
<enyc> ;-)
<froud> caffiene and Radio Paradise (amarok honks sox)
<lucasvo> (maybe that's in the genes from the swiss folk)
<lucasvo> highvoltage: what do you think, would removing the background from the boxes be ok? 
<lucasvo> or would there anybody be against it?
<froud> jsgotangco: don't worry abt the tarball I did a co
<jsgotangco> froud, what revision?
<froud> HEAD
<froud> Checked out revision 2901.
<jsgotangco> eerr that's current
<froud> not much there
<jsgotangco> yeah because i deleted it before
* jsgotangco regrets it now
<froud> oooh so what happened to all the work you had done? It's just existing in svn?
<froud> or in wiki
<jsgotangco> i don't really remember i was pretty much pissed back then i moved some to wiki then i became jobless
<froud> np
* froud goes back in the svn rev history
* jsgotangco looks into his gmail archives for the html he sent to JaneW back then
<highvoltage> lucasvo: jane and ogra both like the orange background in the boxes
<froud> jsgotangco: no problem that's why its in svn :-)
<jsgotangco> AHA
<jsgotangco> i have an HTML output
<jsgotangco> hehe
<jsgotangco> seems pretty old
<jsgotangco> August 12, 2005
<froud> how relevant is it now?
* jsgotangco checks
<jsgotangco> it went until half of chapter 5 of tuxlabs
<jsgotangco> and the glossary
<froud> so up to half of chapter 5 was change for edubuntu
<jsgotangco> The Edubuntu Cookbook
<jsgotangco> From Zero to Linux Hero!
<jsgotangco> The Ubuntu Documentation Project
<jsgotangco> <ubuntu-doc@lists.ubuntu.com>
<jsgotangco> Revision History
<jsgotangco> Revision 0.1	August 04, 2005	JSG
<jsgotangco> 1st Draft committed to svn
<jsgotangco> Revision 0.2	August 05, 2005	JSG
<jsgotangco> Added chapters for Edubuntu cookbook
* jsgotangco checks for more
<jsgotangco> can you try checking out r1644
<jsgotangco> ah wait a bit
* froud in process of svn switch -r 1664 
<jsgotangco> what's your email again?
<jsgotangco> i'll forward you the latest i have which is an HTML output
<froud> c msg for email
<jsgotangco> the latest i have is August 24, 2005
<froud> sec lemme see what is in 1644
<froud> yah looks like 164 is it. This is your log
<froud> more chapter edits to edubuntu cookbook
<froud> M /trunk/edubuntu/EdubuntuCookbook/C/advanced.xml
<froud> M /trunk/edubuntu/EdubuntuCookbook/C/background.xml
<froud> M /trunk/edubuntu/EdubuntuCookbook/C/downloadinternet.xml
<froud> M /trunk/edubuntu/EdubuntuCookbook/C/edubuntu-cookbook.xml
<froud> M /trunk/edubuntu/EdubuntuCookbook/C/gettingmost.xml
<froud> M /trunk/edubuntu/EdubuntuCookbook/C/introduction.xml
<froud> M /trunk/edubuntu/EdubuntuCookbook/C/lablayout.xml
<froud> M /trunk/edubuntu/EdubuntuCookbook/C/osseducsoft.xml
<froud> M /trunk/edubuntu/EdubuntuCookbook/C/problemsolver.xml
<froud> M /trunk/edubuntu/EdubuntuCookbook/C/serverconfig.xml
<froud> M /trunk/edubuntu/EdubuntuCookbook/C/softcomponents.xml
<froud> M /trunk/edubuntu/EdubuntuCookbook/C/thinclient.xml
<froud> M /trunk/edubuntu/EdubuntuCookbook/C/walkthrough.xml
<froud> ring any bells
<jsgotangco> arggghh what went into my mind and decided to stop writing them
<jsgotangco> yeah i made them into modules
<jsgotangco> i thought it would be easier for me to write them
<jsgotangco> what date was this?
<froud> 24-08-2005
<froud> 03:54
<froud> and 31 seconds
<jsgotangco> this was the time and xorg was breaking so badly and even we didnt even have a good LTSP candidate working
<froud> yes and I just got fed up
<froud> you see, hack the source, trust svn :-)
* froud kisses svn
<jsgotangco> hmm 4 days before my birtday even
<froud> jsgotangco: you a wack of work on this dude, the diff between 1644 and first time edubuntu was added in big
<jsgotangco> i didn't commit them until i felt it was working right
<jsgotangco> but then real life went into play
* jsgotangco regrets not pushing them after
* froud wonder how to easily see diff between r1644 and https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuDocumentation/EdubuntuCookbook
<jsgotangco> i would say the wiki has better edits
<jsgotangco> they sure look good now that i get to read them again
* froud does wget on wiki
<jsgotangco> im going to sleep early
<jsgotangco> froud, hope it helps
<prizren> hi
<froud> so kewl http://drowtales.com/
<froud> can any tell me how this outline shapes with what is to be release May 10
<froud> oops sorry forgot the url :-)
<froud> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/HowToCookEdubuntu/Chapters
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<froud> Anybody have something to add to https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuDocumentation/EdubuntuCookbook/WhyEdubuntu
<froud> seems the page is no longer found 
<highvoltage> ogra: hi there. had a good weekend?
<ogra> highvoltage, so so ... 
<froud> would people agree that https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuDocumentation/EdubuntuCookbook/Chapter_1_-_Introduction is now superceded by https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuDocumentation/EdubuntuCookbook/Introduction
* highvoltage is tempted to tell froud 'depends which people you ask'
<froud> the same may be true of
<froud> # EdubuntuDocumentation/EdubuntuCookbook/Chapter 1 - Introduction
<froud> # EdubuntuDocumentation/EdubuntuCookbook/Chapter 2 - Walkthrough
<froud> # EdubuntuDocumentation/EdubuntuCookbook/Chapter 3 - Background
<froud> # EdubuntuDocumentation/EdubuntuCookbook/Chapter 4 - Lab Layout
<froud> # EdubuntuDocumentation/EdubuntuCookbook/Chapter 5 - Thin-Client Computing
<froud> # EdubuntuDocumentation/EdubuntuCookbook/Chapter 6 - Software Components
<froud> # EdubuntuDocumentation/EdubuntuCookbook/Chapter 7 - Networking
<highvoltage> froud: i would think so
<froud> OK
<froud> highvoltage: I take it that it is safe for me to assume that this lot is what actually represents the current cookbook?
<froud> # EdubuntuDocumentation/EdubuntuCookbook/Educational
<froud> # EdubuntuDocumentation/EdubuntuCookbook/Expanding
<froud> # EdubuntuDocumentation/EdubuntuCookbook/GettingStarted
<froud> # EdubuntuDocumentation/EdubuntuCookbook/GettingStarted/CoyoteRouter
<froud> # EdubuntuDocumentation/EdubuntuCookbook/HardwareRequirements
<froud> # EdubuntuDocumentation/EdubuntuCookbook/Introduction
<froud> # EdubuntuDocumentation/EdubuntuCookbook/Networking
<froud> # EdubuntuDocumentation/EdubuntuCookbook/Preface
<froud> # EdubuntuDocumentation/EdubuntuCookbook/ServerConfiguration
<froud> # EdubuntuDocumentation/EdubuntuCookbook/Software
<froud> # EdubuntuDocumentation/EdubuntuCookbook/ThinClient
<froud> # EdubuntuDocumentation/EdubuntuCookbook/Walkthrough
<froud> # EdubuntuDocumentation/EdubuntuCookbook/Worksheet
<froud> # EdubuntuDocumentation/EdubuntuCookbook/Background
<froud> # EdubuntuDocumentation/EdubuntuCookbook/Backups
<highvoltage> froud: i can't see how it's unsafe, so i'm tempted to say yes.
<froud> Well I just happended to find the pages that have Chapter X and thought I had better ask
<froud> perhaps the idea was to redo the last pages in the first ones I listed?
<froud> of course putting https://wiki.edubuntu.org/HowToCookEdubuntu/Chapters into the dubmix makes me wonder how many jigsaw puzzels we have on the table
<froud> highvoltage: any idea where this went https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuDocumentation/EdubuntuCookbook/WhyEdubuntu
<highvoltage> ls
<highvoltage> pggg... wrong keyboard
<Burgwork> salut highvoltage 
<highvoltage> hi Burgwork!
<highvoltage> Burgwork: how are things?
<Burgwork> pretty good
<highvoltage> ogra: did you do some moving this weekend?
<highvoltage> things are good for me too. i'm behind with everything and getting more so but i'm getting a lot done very quickly and it feels good.
<Burgwork> yes, pretty behind myself
<highvoltage> ogra: did you do some moving this weekend?
<Reznor> highvoltage:  check pvt if ur not busy
<ogra> highvoltage, thats still some months in the future ...
<highvoltage> ogra: ok.
<highvoltage> ogra: are you very busy now? Bluekuja and I want to talk to you about edubuntu testing.
<ogra> first i have to do some renovation .
<ogra> i prepared the house so far 
<highvoltage> ogra: otherwise, ping us at any time when you have some free moments
<highvoltage> ok, nice. how is that going?
<ogra> slow, but fine 
<ogra> i have to care for the whole household, the animals and my job alongside (most of that does my Gf usually) that slows me down a bit
<highvoltage> understandable.
<ogra> and since we cant terminate the contract effectively before aug. 1st, i have plenty of time
<highvoltage> living together with my father is good, he takes care of all the 'house' stuff.
<ogra> yeah
<spacey> god i'm happy i don't live with my parents :)
<ogra> the first release of edubuntu would never have happened without her support :)
<highvoltage> with my father it's a 50/50 thing at least. for me it's not like living with a parent.
<highvoltage> ogra: wow hey.
<highvoltage> ogra: we should name something after her, or put in an easter egg referring to her :)
<ogra> heh, yeah
<ogra> i'll think about it :)
<highvoltage> ogra: and about the testing?
<ogra> lets do that tomorrow ...
<highvoltage> ok, that's good for me.
<highvoltage> Bluekuja: read last few lines ^^^
<highvoltage> ogra: the edubuntu website is making some progress, although i would've liked it to go faster: http://proto.edubuntu.org
<highvoltage> the drupal css is daunting :(
<highvoltage> but i'm simplifying it so once that is done the rest of the theming and maintenance should be a breeze
<ogra> it was your chioce ;)
<highvoltage> yes, i know :)
<Burgwork> highvoltage, a minor point, but we are "linux for young human beings", not gnu/linux
* highvoltage takes a "I told you so" like a man
<highvoltage> Burgwork: ok
<Burgwork> I have heard that moin and zope are no calk walks either
<Burgwork> there are a few ood colour things I noticed
<Burgwork> search button is blue
<highvoltage> yeah, that's where most of the css problems get me
<highvoltage> i like the blue button :)
<highvoltage> it's rebellious
<Burgwork> it looks out of place
<highvoltage> my colour problems are more with the text and the links.
<Burgwork> yes, I was going to comment ont hat next
<highvoltage> the theme we basically use is spreadfirefox, and the css is extremely integrated.
<highvoltage> so you'd have two lines describing many things, so when you change a colour of one heading, you have to untangle that from all the other headings
<highvoltage> so it's like a very tangled wire you have to sort out.
<highvoltage> we started with spreadfirefox because it resembles some of the other ubuntu sites closely, but in hindsight it might have been better starting from one of the simple drupal themes, and building up from there.
<highvoltage> herman also noted that the fonts are too small, the text will be bigger shortly
<highvoltage> Burgwork: but i suppose we can turn the blue button into yellowy/orangy :(
<Burgwork> yes
<Burgwork> consistency is a good thing
<Burgwork> if you have blue there, you need to have blue elsewhere
<highvoltage> that one boy is wearing a blue t-shirt
<highvoltage> and there's blue in the khangmand and kalzium screenshots :)
<Burgwork> umm, that is not enough
<highvoltage> oooh, and the kubuntu logo!
<Burgwork> lol
<spacey> bah, where does that failed to initialize HAL come from
<highvoltage> spacey: i believe it's from a 60's movie called 2001: A Space Odysey
* highvoltage ducks
<spacey> :p
<spacey> also the failing part?
<Burgwork> "I am sorry spacey, I can't do that"
<highvoltage> HAL failed in a very bad way. it even killed people.
<spacey> but now HAL is failing on my breezy terminal server :p
<Bluekuja> back
<spacey> actually you don't notice a thing
<spacey> but the popup is annoying
<Bluekuja> tomorrow when jon?
<highvoltage> spacey: is this on an ltsp network?
<highvoltage> ogra, Bluekuja: is 19:30 gmt+2 fine?
<spacey> didn't log in with ltsp yet, i'm logged in with NX now
<spacey> will try normal ltsp later this week
<Bluekuja> nope for me no
<Bluekuja> im a away
<Bluekuja> i return home at 21:00
<highvoltage> Bluekuja: when are you back? we can do it later, since we're staying up until 11:00.
<Bluekuja> yeah 22:00
<Bluekuja> is ok for me
<highvoltage> ok
<Bluekuja> 22 to 23
<Bluekuja> 1 hour
<Bluekuja> and then meeting
<Bluekuja> perfect for me
<Bluekuja> i start doing a work
<Bluekuja> im here if you need something jon
<Bluekuja> ;)
<highvoltage> Bluekuja: ok, thanks!
<Bluekuja> you're alwais welcome jon ;)
<spacey> Apr 17 20:49:02 localhost gconfd (herman-14552): Adres "xml:readwrite:/home/herman/.gconf" getraceerd naar een schrijfbare configuratiebron op positie 0
<spacey> *g*
<spacey> syslog is full of it
<spacey> why o why
<spacey> not for a monday evening at least
<enyc> error/me meeps at spac
<enyc> ;-)
* enyc meeps at spac
<mgalvin> ogra: ping?
<froud> anyone seen this page anywhere https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuDocumentation/EdubuntuCookbook/CommonTasks
* spacey meeps back at enyc
<froud> another one seems to be missing https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuDocumentation/EdubuntuCookbook/ClassroomUse
<spacey> thats the old cookbook wiki part
<spacey> currently were working in the HowToCookEdubuntu
<froud> which is the new?
<highvoltage> goodnight, #edubuntu
<spacey> Guess it will replace the other pages later
<spacey> bit confusing like this
<spacey> anyway
<spacey> i'm off to bed
<spacey> goodnight
<froud> spacey: this https://wiki.edubuntu.org/HowToCookEdubuntu/Chapters
#edubuntu 2006-04-23
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<JaneW> hi all
<JaneW> to all those that were pinging me over the week-end - I am back.
<JaneW> sorry that I wasn't working but I took the time off, and feel much better for it
<JaneW> so bring it on!
<spacey> JaneW: i don't think we are expecting you to work every day in the week :)
<spacey> that would not be healthy
<JaneW> spacey: hi :) 
<JaneW> pygi seems to
<spacey> ah
<JaneW> although in his defense I think he is just pinging cos he sees I'm connected
<spacey> he pings a lot anyway
<JaneW> and thanks to my ADSL line reset the /away flag gets turned off
<spacey> Kansen voor jonge, talentvolle, bevlogen en intelligente noordelijke ondernemers
* spacey breaks his head on translating that :P
<spacey> Opportunities for young, talented and intelligent northern entrepreneurs
<JaneW> Chances for young, talented, (bevlogen?) and intelligent northern
<JaneW> yes opportunities is better
<JaneW> ondernemers sounds like undertakers
<JaneW> but if you onderneem you take part
<JaneW> so it could be entrepreneur
<JaneW> what's bevlogen?
<spacey> babelfish translates it to animated
<spacey> but i don't think its accurate so i just left it out
<JaneW> oh ok
<JaneW> animated is loosely translated as characterful
<spacey> ondernemers are people with their own small business
<spacey> :)
<JaneW> you would describe someone who talks with lots of facial expressions and hand gestures (particularly if they are humourous) as animated
<spacey> bevlogen means bezield, geinspireerd
<spacey> another translating challenge
<spacey> :P
<spacey> anyway I already blogged
<spacey> so
<spacey> free drinks on friday
<spacey> :)
<pygi> ogra: around perhaps?
<pygi> spacey: poke?
<pygi> why is nobody alive :-P
<spacey> i'm just about to leave
<spacey> sorry pygi:)
<pygi> spacey: will do :)
<pygi> just saw u wrote something, and wanted to review :)
<spacey> yeah
<spacey> but i wasn't able to link outside the worksheet
<spacey> crappy wiki stuff
<pygi> well, how do I review when u haven't posted it :-P
<spacey> where do you expect the content
<pygi> well, sec
<spacey> well its in the old cookbook
<spacey> already wrote it a month ago
<pygi> for this part: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToCookEdubuntu/ServHard
<spacey> ServHard?
<pygi> well, server hardware :)
<spacey> thats not a chapter
<spacey> and i suggest we write out the titles
<spacey> HardwareRequirements
<spacey> covers client and server
<pygi> hm, for client/workstation there is a different thing
<spacey> no
<pygi> in Part III
<spacey> for workstation there is a different thing
<pygi> well, look at the layout :-P
<spacey> what i wrote covers thin client and server requirements
<pygi> ah, true, yes 
<pygi> sorry :-P
<spacey> can't we just sub the pages in the chapters
<pygi> well, we can
<spacey> HowToCookEdubuntu/Chapters/HardwareRequirements
<spacey> that is most convienant with linking
<spacey> i will add it when i get back
<spacey> have a meeting at 10:00
<pygi> k, enjoy :)
<spacey> thats in 15 minutes and its a few km away
<spacey> so i should go now 
<spacey> bbl
<froud> morn
<pygi> morin' froud
* froud nods
<pygi> mornin'*
<ogra> JaneW, highvoltage, the list *is* set up to discard non-member mail automatically i know no way to switch off the "send copy to listadmin"
<JaneW> ogra: dang
<JaneW> ogra: and there I was getting all hopeful
<JaneW> afaict none of the spam goes to the list
<ogra> yep
<JaneW> so it only bothers me (and any other admin)
<ogra> as no non-member mails do
<JaneW> which is annoying, but I can deal with it
<ogra> i just have a special folder for them and ctrl-a/"mark all read" them once a week
<highvoltage> ogra: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/admin/edubuntu-devel/privacy/sender
<highvoltage> ogra: check the second last action, it says "hold"
<highvoltage> ogra: if that is set to discard, than it would automatically discard non-member posts, at the moment it holds them for review
<ogra> try it :)
<ogra> i wont argue if i dont get 100s of useless mails 
* highvoltage tries it :)
<highvoltage> JaneW, ogra: seems to work fine now. i sent an e-mail from a non-suscribed address and it was automatically discarded
<JaneW> highvoltage: er good, I do process all waiting mails many times a day, but took a break over the long week-end, maybe that's when you noticed the 'rpblem'?
<JaneW> problem even
<highvoltage> JaneW: i didn't think it's a big problem, it's just inconvenient moderating so much messages when less than 1% of it is actually meant for the list
<highvoltage> JaneW: i've been thinking of proposing it for a while now :)
<JaneW> highvoltage: oic, well I frequently have 100+ messages in my inbox, about 10 of which are actually for me...
<highvoltage> other lists i'm on is usually discard for non-members by default
<highvoltage> JaneW: you'll still get the discard messages though
<highvoltage> JaneW: your best bet there is to do like ogra and filter it somewhere
<JaneW> I used to be very diligent and let the odd (1 in 200) valid post though
<highvoltage> mine goes into //INBOX/lists/edubuntu-devel/admin/
<JaneW> but it;s far too time consuming to moderate each message, so now I just discard whole batches
<highvoltage> yeah, me too
<highvoltage> the only moderation requests we should get now are for posts which seem dodgy somehow (as we've defined in mailman). it should be less than two a week now, i think.
<JaneW> I was also making a point of banning all spammers...
<highvoltage> i was thinking of blocking all messages that end with chase.com or microsoftsupport.com, etc
<highvoltage> but generally it seems best to block non-member posts.
<JaneW> Bluekuja: why do you keep PMing me?
<highvoltage> Bluekuja: you're allowed to talk to us on the #edubuntu channel too, you know :)
<highvoltage> Seveas the mennice
<jsgotangco> ogra: email please :)
<ogra> again ?
<ogra> isnt one a day enough for you ?
<ogra> ;)
<jsgotangco> heh
* jsgotangco mutters something about very shiny edubuntu docs
<ogra> do we have them ?
<jsgotangco> we compiled what we have
<ogra> oh, where ? 
<jsgotangco> i have a few chapters with me 
<jsgotangco> but hardly complete :/ as is
<ogra> hmm, so we have to package you and ship you to the users ? 
<jsgotangco> we could make a serial novel type of release lol
<jsgotangco> joke
<ogra> heh
<jsgotangco> ogra: i dunno if this is even possible i do have about edubuntu done already though
<ogra> hmm, i should pulll it into -artwork then 
<ogra> but artwork and docs are rather past beta stuff 
<jsgotangco> should i still include your features list?
<ogra> at least for us
<jsgotangco> sure
<ogra> as you like, you asked for it :)
<jsgotangco> ok brb
<hieuvo> how to uninstall EDUBUNTU safely from my system please
<Bluekuja> back jon i know it hehehe,it was a personal message^^
<ogra> just install something else that formats the disk ? 
<hieuvo> but grub was on that partition
<Bluekuja> i have to go ,oliver ,jon see you later
<Bluekuja> cya ;)
<ogra> hieuvo, and ? if you format it newly that will get overwritten by the new OS you install
<hieuvo> ogra, if i only wipe it without install new OS...hmm will my fc and xp still works?
<ogra> as long as you run the respective grub update tool of your new distro (fc4), it will
<ogra> s/fc4/fc/
<JaneW> ogra: did you reply to silb's edubuntu install instructions request?
<ogra> not yet
<ogra> will do so today
<JaneW> ogra: please, else we'll face the wrath
<highvoltage> Bluekuja: for the record, my irc client doesn't hilight 'jon' :)
<ogra> highvoltage, so fix that then :P
<highvoltage> ogra: i don't want it to hilight that
<highvoltage> :P
<highvoltage> cheers, #edubuntu!
<pygi> ogra: are you here this time? :)
<ogra> yes
<ogra> very busy  preparing the betas release
<ogra> *beta
<pygi> ogra: will talk after beta then
* HedgeMage peeks in
* HedgeMage is doing some writing today
<pygi> great Hedgemage
<HedgeMage> :)
<HedgeMage> Hmm... I don't think TT understood what I meant when I said I was working on the Edubuntu Cookbook... he brought me spatulas!
<pygi> :-D
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<lns> what's up everyone!
* HedgeMage bounces
* HedgeMage isn't sure if she wants to say because she might jinx it
<lns> hehe
* HedgeMage bounces some more
* HedgeMage might burst if she doesn't tell someone
<lns> Has anyone had any issues with the users/groups GUI in flight 6, where it is either extremely slow or not loading at all?
<lns> HedgeMage - ?
<HedgeMage> Sent in a resume on a whim for a really awesome job I didn't think I had a chance at... they called back this morning to ask for my references/other paperwork.
<HedgeMage> So, they must find me worth considering, at least.
<lns> nice!
<lns> what is the position?
<HedgeMage> I wasn't really ready to look yet, but the timing's not awful... I might have to send my son to stay with my parents for a little while if I take this job though
<HedgeMage> only a few weeks
<HedgeMage> "Open Source Implementation Specialist"  helping a local university migrate to open source, supoorting it for the uni, and contributing back to the projects they use.
<HedgeMage> Very very awesome job.
<lns> ooooOOOOOO
<lns> very cool!!
<HedgeMage> Thanks!
<HedgeMage> Cross your fingers for me
<HedgeMage> I'm going to be a huge bundle of nerves until I know for sure if I have it or not
<lns> Haha.. =) you have nothing to worry about
<HedgeMage> I'll miss TT, but he loves my parents' farm, and my mom is a teacher so she'd be on summer break when he goes, and she, my dad, and my brother really miss him.
<HedgeMage> And it's only for a few weeks.
<HedgeMage> My family is very cool... I know not everyone can send off their kid for a few weeks and not have to worry.
<lns> yeah exactly
* HedgeMage bounces
<HedgeMage> so, if I'm a lunatic for the next few days, please forgive me.
* lns forgives you
<lns> Is there anything specific about the job you're going to be doing, that you know of?
<lns> i.e. distro use, etc?
<HedgeMage> yep one sec I'll elaborate once I get TT some lunch
<HedgeMage> I think he's about to eat my couch 8P
<highvoltage> HedgeMage: i'll hold thumbs for you for that job
<highvoltage> HedgeMage: i mean, cross my fingers, sorry I think the holding thumbs thing is a south african expression :)
<lns> So does anyone have any insight on the users/groups gui issue i'm having?
<HedgeMage> back
<HedgeMage> lns: not I, sorry
<HedgeMage> highvoltage: Thanks, it is not one I was familiar with, but I am now :)
<lns> Ok here's another Q
<lns> Do you guys know how to change the default desktop background for all new users?
* lns is not a Gnome guy (yet)
<highvoltage> HedgeMage: nice to be able to talk to you for a change, btw. I see your name everywhere but i'm hardly ever on IRC at the same time as you :)
<HedgeMage> :)
<HedgeMage> lns: umm, you can make a gnome conf and put it in /etc/skel (something like that) to make it the default for new users.
<lns> HedgeMage, is it safe to create a new, 'template' user and modify everything i want? or is there any per-user associations with the gnome conf files?
<HedgeMage> lns: I *think* that works... but I'm not a huge gnome person so I may be wrong
<Bluekuja> hi HedgeMage :)
<HedgeMage> hi Bluekuja 
<Bluekuja> how are you man?
* HedgeMage is a woman, but is doing *very* well
<HedgeMage> :)
<Bluekuja> oh
<Bluekuja> sorry then :)
<lns> i was gonna say, with all that bouncing around, you make a unique male ;)
<Burgwork> HedgeMage, take a look at Sabayon if you want to edit user profiles
<Burgwork> lns, ^
<HedgeMage> Here's what I know about the job so far: they have (or want to have, not sure which), a LAMP server running Sakai (an opensource replacement for Blackboard)... and are looking for more places to move from proprietary stuff to open source.
<lns> Burgwork, thanks!
<HedgeMage> lns: Heh... I only bounce when very excited... I'm a bit of a tomboy
<lns> haha HedgeMage 
<HedgeMage> Bluekuja: no need to be sorry, I'm on IRC, and not because my boyfriend dragged me, so 90% chance I'm male :P
<HedgeMage> I just happen to belong to the other 10%
<lns> Burgwork, is Sabayon installed by default in Edubuntu, or does it have plans for so?
<Burgwork> lns, no and no
<Bluekuja> hehe yeah
<Bluekuja> :)
<lns> Burgwork, why no plans? is it too early in dev still?
<Burgwork> because it is an admin tool
<Burgwork> but for edubuntu, it might be a sane thing to install
<Burgwork> ogra, ^
<lns> that's definitely what i'm thinking as well
<ogra> if it would work right, we'd already include it
<Burgwork> heh
<lns> ;)
<Burgwork> what are the issues you have had?
<lns> ok so i won't install it on my production network!
<ogra> it breaks ssh logins
<Burgwork> ah, cool
<lns> ugh..good thing i found that out!
<lns> thanks ogra 
<ogra> and if you could use it via ssh, you would have no fun because xnest doesnt work through ssh tunnels
<Burgwork> has that been communicated upstream?
<ogra> not yet
<ogra> menu system and user management are in my focus for dapper+1
<Burgwork> upstream is pretty quiet for sabayon, so it might be something we might have to fix ourselves, in dapper+!
<Burgwork> sabayon is written in python
<ogra> aside from ltsp local devices and kiosk mode
<lns> sorry for the bombardment of questions
<lns> how about running apps (like TuxType, which is very slow over the network due to 3d graphics) locally on the thin clients? is there a howto for this?
<ogra> nope, but you can use the ltsp.org docs for local apps
<lns> ok awesome
<ogra> it will be possible to easily enable it in any future release
<lns> ooo, ltsp-4.2 update 1 out yesterday
<lns> that's awesome news ogra 
<ogra> but its very low priority on my list currently (patches against ltsp gracefully accepted indeed :) )
<lns> Hehe
<lns> Do we have a list of applications that are included with Edubuntu that are not suitable for an LTSP environment and should be run locally? If not, I can compile a list.
<ogra> that'd be nice
<lns> cool, i'll get on that
<ogra> i only can tell sabayon from the top of my head
<ogra> (but thats based on xnest being broken)
<lns> yeah
<lns> I've seen a few games as being the only ones so far, and/or most video streaming/editing apps
<ogra> video players are generally sluggish over ltsp
<lns> yep
<ogra> and one of the tuxgames ...
<lns> maybe some sort of install option for configuring these apps to run on the thin client (provided enough ram)?
<lns> yeah TuxType is a big one
<lns> and i forgot the name of it, but the one where you're shooting math problems with tux
<ogra> yeh, i wasnt sure if it was math or type
<lns> yeah both
<ogra> i think one was still half way usable (math ? ) the other wasnt usable at all 
<ogra> they cost us a lot of diskspace ... i wonder if its whrth keeping them at all
<lns> I think so
<lns> TuxType is a cool program, and I know my customer really wanted it
<lns> it's the only good typing tutor for linux that i can find
<lns> and a typing tutor is definitely necessary for edubuntu IMHO
<highvoltage> lns: tuxmaths?
<drbreen>  i have a problem. my ltsp diskless clients do take input from the keyboard but take way to long to process it. when only the ltsp login manager (kubuntu) is loaded, everything works fine but when kde is loaded it takes forever even for the x server to process crtl+alt+del
<highvoltage> if tuxtype just drops the animation in the beginning, it would already be much, much more thin client friendly.
<highvoltage> drbreen: what do you mean with ltsp login manager (kubuntu)?
<highvoltage> do you mean you're using KDM?
<highvoltage> or is it kubuntu with an apt-get installed ltsp?
<drbreen> i use ltsp on kubuntu
<drbreen> thats what i mean
<drbreen> i installed it so that its now like edubuntu, i suppose
<lns> highvoltage, tuxmath is one of them i believe - the one where Tux is shooting a cannon/gun at math problems in space
<Burgwork> pyweek just finished and there are good puzzle games in there
<drbreen> can anyone help me here ?
<drbreen> it is "kubuntu with an apt-got ltsp"
<lns> I just exited from TuxType, the whole game is very slow over the net, not just the intro
<highvoltage> lns: yep
<lns> awesome music thou ;)
<lns> drbreen, the first thing that comes to mind is network / server load, but that's just me
<lns> what are the server specs?
<drbreen> up today everything worked just fine
<drbreen> err
<drbreen> until today
<lns> drbreen, so what has changed?
<drbreen> after holidays someone rebooted the server
<drbreen> nothing
<drbreen> i just did an spt-get upgrade but i did not reboot
<drbreen> thats my problem
<drbreen> i disconnected the wlan access point, too
<drbreen> but dont know
<drbreen> ah
<drbreen> and i am typing at the server and it is fast like ever
<lns> did you do your 'rm -r /opt/ltsp/i386' and 'build-ltsp-client' after the apt-get upgrade?
<drbreen> why should i ?
<lns> because your ltsp system is not updated with apt-get
<drbreen> ah thanks
<lns> you have to rebuild it
<drbreen> i have to learn much
<lns> =) I just learned this last week
<lns> but first reboot the server
<lns> that was my mistake - and i built the ltsp environment with old stuff, and when i rebooted things didn't match and it was a total nightmare
<lns> also (correct me if i'm wrong ogra/others) you need to do an 'ltsp-update-kernels' if the kernel was updated?
<drbreen> is there an easy way to see if my network is overloaded ?
<ogra> lns, yup
<drbreen> it ltsp-build-cient not the other way round
<drbreen> is it ?
<ogra> but only if you updated it in the chroot
<lns> drbreen, ping is a simple way of seeing if your network "might" be overloaded
<lns> ogra, do you have to do that manually?
<ogra> not if you build it plain ...
<ogra> i.e. with ltsp-build-client
<drbreen> ok wait
<lns> oh ok
<ogra> but that shoult be necessary only once
<drbreen> i get ping times of ca. 0.2 to 0.3 ms
<ogra> afetr that you can sudo chroot /opt/ltsp/i386 apt-get dist-upgrade
<drbreen> is that fast enough ?
<lns> oooo crap i wish i knew that! hehe
<lns> drbreen, yeah that's nominal, as long as you're not pinging yourself
<drbreen> hrhr no
<drbreen> i am pinging the router
<lns> ogra, is that the recommended way to upgrade the ltsp env? with chroot/apt-get instead of ltsp-build-client?
<drbreen> i have to go now
<drbreen> bye
<ogra> lns, its only required from breezy to dapper to rebuild it (not really required, but recommended since most speedups are done by build-client)
<lns> ogra, ok cool
<lns> good stuff
<Bluekuja> ogra: do you know a guy called george kiptalam?
<ogra> nope
<Bluekuja> ok
<Bluekuja> is approved on the team
<Bluekuja> i have never heard him
<Bluekuja> ok i deactivate
<Bluekuja> him
<Bluekuja> ok done
<Bluekuja> HedgeMage: News from freenode staff?
<lucasvo> ogra: what do you think about proto.edubuntu.org?
<lucasvo> don't you think it could look a little bit more mature?
<ogra> i like it
* HedgeMage peeks in
<HedgeMage> Bluekuja: news on what?
<Bluekuja> hosting side
<HedgeMage> Bluekuja: ooh, yeah, brain cramp... drop me a /msg
<ogra> lucasvo, i find it quite good as it is already
<ogra> what do you think is immature there ? 
<lucasvo> too many gradients and bright colors
<lucasvo> compared to ubuntu
<ogra> its the same colorset
<lucasvo> what do you mean, colorset?
<ogra> its identical to dappers colors
<lucasvo> yeah, but in dapper the colors aren't as "present" as on the site
<lucasvo> they are only in the titlebar, not all over the screen
<ogra> i dont mind them being more present in the website, but we should discuss it on the next meeting probably
<lucasvo> it's the day after tomorrow?
<lucasvo> wow, shit, I just accidetally installed edubuntu-desktop on my server
* highvoltage blushes
<highvoltage> ogra: you're totally right :)
<lucasvo> highvoltage: when is the meeting?
<highvoltage> lucasvo: the edubuntu one? tomorrow at 12UTC
<lucasvo> crap
<lucasvo> hm, I won't be able to come in before 13UTC
<lucasvo> so it is actually 14:00 in berlin, isn't it?
<highvoltage> lucasvo: yep
<highvoltage> 14:00 in berlin
<Bluekuja> highvoltage: im at school at that hour ,how can i connect to irc?
<Bluekuja> i tried before
<Bluekuja> but cant connect outside
<HedgeMage> awww... you folks always have meetings when I'm sleeping!
<Bluekuja> hehe
<Bluekuja> what time in your country?
<HedgeMage> 12 UTC is 4am here
<Bluekuja> o
<Bluekuja> where do you live?
<HedgeMage> The west coast of the USA
<HedgeMage> (WA state)
<Bluekuja> ah yes
<Bluekuja> nice place isnt it?
<HedgeMage> yep, I like it :)
<HedgeMage> may stay here.
<Bluekuja> ;)
<Bluekuja> hehe
<Bluekuja> i have to read something before the cc meeting
<Bluekuja> 30 min to it
<Bluekuja> so brb
<Bluekuja> :)
<highvoltage> Bluekuja: there's a java applet called WLirc, which i use to connect to irc from phone
<Bluekuja> oh
<Bluekuja> where i can find it?
<highvoltage> Bluekuja: i'm not sure where i got it, you might have to google a bit
<Bluekuja> ok
<Bluekuja> i just need something like that
<Bluekuja> to make it working
<JaneW> Bluekuja: I am here now, may not stay for the full hour though
<JaneW> hope they 'do' you soon
<Bluekuja> thanks you very much jane
<Bluekuja> :)
<Bluekuja> we are still waiting for the council ,i hope they will come soon
<highvoltage> ogra: btw, would you mind giving me your cell phone number?
<JaneW> gah this doesn;t look good, ITO CC
<JaneW> ogra: beware another phone stalker!
<ogra> haha
<highvoltage> hehe
<highvoltage> JaneW: i've got your number too!
<JaneW> argh
* JaneW imagines highvoltage phoning people randomly in the middle of the night just to mess with them...
<highvoltage> JaneW: ssssshhhh! you're giving my game away here! :P
<ogra> JaneW, so he's secretly related to flint ? 
<JaneW> it seems so...
<ogra> wow, the installation report on the ML is great
<lucasvo> ogra: the latest one?
<ogra> yep
<ogra> i'm courious about the rest, when he has time again to test more stuff 
<highvoltage> ML?
<lucasvo> people always misinterprete the missing Mircosoft support
<ogra> thats really good QA feedback
<ogra> i agree with him that we need a good AD integration
<lucasvo> it's not only that people don't like MS, also they don't make it real easy to OSS folks
<ogra> but that should be done *right* 
<ogra> so on a system level in ubuntu, its not edubuntu specific
<lucasvo> I even failed with LDAP on a homogene environment, don't begin to talk about that crap, I hate it :)
<ogra> highvoltage, Mailing List
<lucasvo> ogra: isn't something like this planed for dapper+1
<highvoltage> ah
<ogra> lucasvo, there is a spec
<lucasvo> yeah, I think I read that
<lucasvo> what do you think of the "Popup"?
<lucasvo> maybe one could make the firefox startpage a little bit more specific and start up FF on first login
<lucasvo> ogra: btw, is Mark planning to employ more edubuntu devs?
<JaneW> just as I was about to leave...
<ogra> lucasvo, i guess aat some point, yes
<lucasvo> some point. :)
<AndreaVeri> ogra: new members will be discussed on edubuntu meeting?
<cbx33> is ther estill a need for edubuntu artwork?
<ogra> but there are other areas that are higher priorized than the distro
<ogra> AndreaVeri, we'll talk about it tomorrow in the edubuntu meeting ... JaneW and i have a rough concept 
<cbx33> what time is the meeting tomorrow
<AndreaVeri> perfect
* cbx33 hopes to attend
<AndreaVeri> 12:00
<AndreaVeri> utc
<cbx33> meaning I think 13:00 here
<AndreaVeri> 14:00 for me and highvoltage
<cbx33> hehe
<ogra> 14:00 in germany as well
<cbx33> excellent
<cbx33> I hope to be there
<cbx33> thought I'll be at work
<cbx33> I think it's important for me to try to attend meetings if I'm going to get more involved in edubuntu
<lucasvo> cbx33: hwo do you want to get more involved in edubuntu?
<ogra> lucasvo, cbx33 is heavily working in -motu to learn packaging and get to motu status ;)
<cbx33> lucasvo, I've just become a member of the testing team
<lucasvo> oh, ok
<cbx33> I work in a school 
<lucasvo> I am still in school :)
<cbx33> and I'm pushing ubuntu and edubuntu as much as I can
<cbx33> we have our own mini LUG here
<cbx33> I'll do anything people need me to do
<cbx33> I can turn my hnd to most things
<cbx33> anything that comes up just gimme a shout and I'll do my best
<lucasvo> cbx33: youthLUG?
<cbx33> indeed
<cbx33> lucasvo, how'd you know about that :p
<lucasvo> so you wrote the mail, a few minutes ago?
<cbx33> ah indeed i did
<cbx33> :p
<lucasvo> it's too bad I am already too old for edubuntu
<cbx33> that's a relief, i thought youthlug was getting known faster than I knew :p
<ogra> lucasvo, ??
<JaneW> lucasvo: you aren't!
<cbx33> well, if there are somethings you want tested by kids specifically
<cbx33> I can arrange that
<cbx33> :p
<JaneW> cbx33: great
<lucasvo> ogra: yeah, I would rather have some tools to work with complex numbers :)
<lucasvo> than gcompris
<ogra> lucasvo, thats great, you should help LaserJock in dapper+1 
<cbx33> as I say I have youth LUg and some of the guys in that really really intellgent, some not so
<cbx33> there's a good range
<lucasvo> ogra: ok, what's he doing?
<ogra> we'll focus more on science in the next releases
<cbx33> and hopefully we're going to be interviewing you guys at some point 
<cbx33> for youthlug radio
<lucasvo> JaneW: yeah, I enjoy the LTSP
<lucasvo> the problem is my school has too much money and can afford 100 G5 Powermac
<cbx33> lucasvo, indeed a problem
<cbx33> we have crappy i386 here...and a tonne of them
<cbx33> I'm making the most of them :D
<lucasvo> so they actually aren't forced to use free software or ltsp
<cbx33> I've been a linuxer for a few years now
<cbx33> but almost all new software I use now is open source
<ogra> hey, 100 G5s would make great thin clients and you could build a huuge SAN array with the disks :)
<cbx33> ogra, sounds like a kickass plan
<ogra> heh
<lucasvo> lol, yeah
<ogra> a pretty expensive one :)
<cbx33> i hope to have about 80 machines onedubuntu soon
<lucasvo> ogra: powerhungry as well
<ogra> heh, that as well ... 
<ogra> but its warm in winter :)
<cbx33> where is the documentation on LTSP in edubuntu?
<cbx33> i havn't looked yet
<cbx33> but wanted to get a head start tomorrow :D
<ogra> on my disk ... not published yet 
<cbx33> oh ogra ....
<ogra> only partially written
* cbx33 cries :p
<cbx33> need a hand with that.......?
<lucasvo> ogra: doing backups?
<cbx33> if you need a proofer just shout.....or a doc tester
<lucasvo> cbx33: I did it once, was actually quite easy
<ogra> cbx33, its basically just writing manpages for the scripts and the like 
<cbx33> well the offer is there ogra 
<ogra> look at the scripts and their options then :)
<lucasvo> cbx33: what's the problem with ltsp?
<cbx33> my english isn't bad - i write articles for the linux gazette sometimes
<cbx33> lucasvo, no problem...just no clue where to start
<cbx33> and as i mentioned in my mail, if i knew edubuntu had it....i'd already be using it
<ogra> oh, you werent there before ;)
<ogra> <ogra> wow, the installation report on the ML is great
<lucasvo> this kubuntu.de is ridiculous
<cbx33> thank you ogra 
<ogra> ^^^ i said that shortly before you joined ;)
<cbx33> well, you can expect more on the way
<cbx33> I like to be as helpful as i can
<ogra> yeah, its really good QA feedback
<cbx33> do you have many other people on the team who work in education?
<ogra> nope
<ogra> only the gusy subscribed to the mailing list 
<lucasvo> waa, already 12 'o clock
<ogra> *guys
* lucasvo needs to get some sleep
<cbx33> nn lucasvo 
<lucasvo> cbx33: not yet gone, but I soon will :)
<cbx33> heh
<cbx33> I'm off soon
#edubuntu 2007-04-16
<sbalneav> Evening all
<jodas> How do you log in as Root?
<jodas> Hello?
<jodas> Is there anyone in here that can help me?
<jodas> Hello
<Burgundavia> hey
<jodas> HelloHelloHello
<jodas> Hello
<jodas> Hello
<Burgundavia> what is your issue?
<jodas> HelloHello
<jodas> HelloHello
<jodas> Hello
<jodas> Hello
<jodas> Hello
<jodas> Hello
<jodas> v
<jodas> vHello
<jodas> HelloHello
<jodas> vHelloHelloHello
<jodas> Finally.
<Burgundavia> jodas, please don't spam
<jodas> Ok here is my issue.
<jodas> I'm trying to delete things in the root desktop folder.
<Burgundavia> why?
<jodas> And I use Sudo, but it still will not allow for me to delete.
<jodas> Because it is 38. MB of the same file that I thought was going to be downloaded to the desktop.
<jodas> I do not need it anymore.
<Burgundavia> how did it end up on roots desktop?
<jodas> I do not know.
<jodas> It said that it was downloading to desktop and most downloads do.
<jodas> But for some reason that one downloaded to root.
<Burgundavia> were you running a browser as root?
<jodas> I have not a clue.
<Burgundavia> sounds like your were
<Burgundavia> you were, rather
<jodas> root@edubuntu:/home/.....
<jodas> I see that now.
<Burgundavia> anyway, to delete it, simply run `sudo rm FILENAME`
<jodas> But it will not allow for me to delete these files.
<Burgundavia> while in the /root directory
<Burgundavia> have you activated teh root account?
<jodas> Ok how do I do that Sudo bash?
<jodas> And in the root directory what does that mean?
<Burgundavia> ok, how did you get a root terminal?
<jodas> Says that I cannot remove the file because it does not exist when I'm looking right at it.
<Burgundavia> did you activate the root account or did you do sudo -s?
<jodas> Hold on.
<jodas> I used sudo bash.
<Burgundavia> umm, that is fairly unsafe
<jodas> Just used that command.
<jodas> In the root directory what does that mean?
<Burgundavia> either / or root's home, which is /root
<Burgundavia> but seriously, I would recommend doing sudo command, that way it is harder to forget you are using a root shell, becuase you are not
<jodas> I have not a clue what you are talking about.
<jodas> I'm sort of new as you have probably figured out.
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> and you are doing something extremely dangerous
<jodas> Ok.
<jodas> The files are printer driver downloads.
<Burgundavia> I admin Ubuntu stuff for a job and I don't do crazy stuff like that
<jodas> They are in the desktop.
<jodas> Your point?
<Burgundavia> regardless, what is the full path to teh files?
<jodas> I know what you are trying to say, but I just need to delete these files?
<Burgundavia> and there is an easier way to install those printer drivers
<jodas> /root/desktop
<jodas> I beleive.
<Burgundavia> what is the filename?
<Burgundavia> and what command did you run to download them?
<jodas> hplip-1.7.3.tar.gz
<Burgundavia> oh geez
<jodas> It just downloaded there.
<Burgundavia> from what? a web browser?
<jodas> That was the file.
<jodas> Mozilla.
<Burgundavia> ugh
<jodas> I had to download it to get my printer to work.
<Burgundavia> running a web browser as root SHOULD NEVER BE DONE
<jodas> Ok.
<jodas> Anyways what do I do.
<Burgundavia> open a terminal
<jodas> 12.9 MBx3 because I did not think that it downloaded.
<jodas> Ok.
<Burgundavia> under applications > accessories > terminal
<jodas> Already ahead of you.
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> type the following:
<jodas> Ok.
<Burgundavia> sudo rm /root/Desktop/hp
<Burgundavia> and then hit the tab key
<Burgundavia> you should have the full file name
<jodas> Says that it cannot remove it.
<Burgundavia> can you pastebin the full command and the error message?
<Burgundavia> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jodas> Ok.
<jodas> It did not give me the whole file name.
<jodas> So I had to put it in myself.
<jodas> It worked.
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> now, lets solve your first issue, the printer
<Burgundavia> what version of Ubuntu are you runningh?
<jodas> Edubuntu.
<jodas> 6.10
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> what kind of printer do you have?
<jodas> HP deskjet F340
<jodas> Printer, scanner, and copier.
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> ok, the version of hplip already installed on your system shoudl support the printer
<Burgundavia> go to system > administration > printing
<jodas> It was never installed.
<jodas> It downloaded to root.
<jodas> And I could not delete it.
<Burgundavia> no, there is a version of hplip already installed
<jodas> How do I sign out of root?
<jodas> Hold.
<Burgundavia> the root bash window? type logout
<jodas> There are two.
<Burgundavia> there are two windows, one shoudl be logged in as you
<jodas> Hold on.
<jodas> Ok.
<jodas> What do you want to know about the printer.
<jodas> Those files were zipped.
<Burgundavia> you don't need the download
<Burgundavia> hplip is already installed
<Burgundavia> all you need to do is to install the printer
<Burgundavia> ie: via system > admin > printing
<jodas> It will not scan.
<Burgundavia> which driver are you using?
<jodas> Deskjet_F300.
<Burgundavia> nah, on the printing control panel, what driver does it say you are using?
<jodas> hpijs
<Burgundavia> is there an option for hplip?
<jodas> No that is what I was trying to tell you.
<Burgundavia> I don't even see a model called f300
<Burgundavia> ok, there is it
<jodas> Yeah.
<jodas> There is not an install for the other driver.
<Burgundavia> can you check to make certain hplip is installed?
<jodas> That is what I just did.
<jodas> It said that there was not another option.
<Burgundavia> hmm
<Burgundavia> have you tried using xsane?
<jodas> Weird it found it???
<jodas> I did not see it before.
<Burgundavia> right
<jodas> Hold on.
<jodas> It was not working before though.
<jodas> Could that have been because I was in root?
<Burgundavia> possibly
<Burgundavia> run as little as possible as root
<jodas> Ok.
<jodas> Thanks for responding.
<jodas> It helped me out.
<Burgundavia> no worries
<jodas> What are those commands again for the future?
<Burgundavia> to run something with sudo, simply prepend it before teh command
<jodas> Is there like a tutorial on how to use all the commands in ubuntu somewhere?
<Burgundavia> a lot of stuff can be done graphically
<Burgundavia> look under system > help
<jodas> I know.
<jodas> Ok.
<jodas> Thank you.
<jodas> Ja ne.
<jodas> :)
<ajmitch> admittedly, it is incredibly easy to break things if you just run everything as root :)
<Burgundavia> pretty much
<Meshezabeel> if someone can figure out my sound problem I will pay $15 (preferably with paypal)
<Burgundavia> what is your sound issue?
<Meshezabeel> I can hear sound from my mic and line in through my speakers, but cannot record it
<Burgundavia> then your recording program is pulling off the wrong device
<Meshezabeel> I have tried audacity and sox, sound recorder doesn't seem to work either
<Burgundavia> best way to fix it is to experiment with the sound control panel
<Meshezabeel> I have used alsamixer and made sure the mic and line in were not muted (and obviously I can hear it through my speakers)
<Meshezabeel> alsa mixer also seems to repeat some of my ports, i.e it has line-in and line-in 1, it has mic, and mic1, etc.
<crimsun> Meshezabeel: pastebin your ``amixer'' output, then tell us the url.
<Meshezabeel> http://pastebin.ca/442212
<crimsun> your secondary mic looks to be toggled for capture, not primary
<crimsun> neither mic has mic boost toggled on
<Meshezabeel> yeah, that secondary mic is not my mic, it is the first mic that is my mic
<Meshezabeel> mainly I am trying to record from line-in than mic anyhow
<crimsun> amixer set 'Line' cap
* ajmitch wonders if crimsun highlights on alsa
<crimsun> yes, I do.
<ajmitch> worrying :)
<crimsun> I disabled it for all the high traffic channels
<Meshezabeel> mic boost works from speakers, but still does not record
<Burgundavia> crimsun: you are crazy :)
<crimsun> Meshezabeel: I thought you wanted to capture Line-in?
<Meshezabeel> yes crimsun
<Laser_away> well, it takes a bit of insanity to get all this stuff done ;-)
<Meshezabeel> just trying mic with mic boost on as you mentioned the mic
<Meshezabeel> but neither mic or line in work for recording, so is probably the same issue for both
<crimsun> what have you tried?
<crimsun> /if/ your model is correct, then you have two sets of mics and line-ins
<ajmitch> Laser_away: not quite away today?
<Laser_away> lurking :-)
<ajmitch> figures :)
<Meshezabeel> crimsun, I only have one line in and mic in as well as midi and digital in
<crimsun> Meshezabeel: so now we need to establish if your model is detected correctly.
<Meshezabeel> I also have onboard sound, but that should be a different model I would think
<crimsun> Meshezabeel: please pastebin ``lspci -vvn'' and the contents of /proc/asound/card0/codec*
<Meshezabeel> http://pastebin.ca/442225
<Meshezabeel> Alsamixer lists:
<Meshezabeel> Card: Sound Fusion CS46xx                                                    
<Meshezabeel> Chip: Cirrus Logic CS4294 rev 5,Cirrus Logic CS4294 rev 5,Cirrus Logic CS429
<crimsun> Meshezabeel: this is feisty, correct?
<Meshezabeel> no, it is edgy
<crimsun> Meshezabeel: hmm. cat /proc/asound/modules
<Meshezabeel>  0 snd_cs46xx
<crimsun> grep -i dsnoop /usr/share/alsa/cards/CS46xx.conf
<Meshezabeel> # default with plughw/dsnoop
<Meshezabeel>                         strings [ "dsnoop:" $CARD ] 
<crimsun> right, that was fixed in feisty's 1.0.13-1ubuntu2
<crimsun> let me isolate the fix for you.
<Meshezabeel> oh, this was a bug in edgy?
<crimsun> in edgy's alsa-lib configuration for cs46xx, yes.
<Meshezabeel> ok, cool
<Meshezabeel> I should also add that this is an external sound box called Hercules Game Theater XP that uses cs46xx chipset I believe, not sure if that makes a difference
<crimsun> Meshezabeel: change the dsnoop in that line that you see above to hw
<Meshezabeel> crimsun: not sure what you mean, you mean change it to:    strings ["hw:" $CARD ] 
<crimsun> correct.
<Meshezabeel> ok, done
<Meshezabeel> do I need to reset something?
<crimsun> nope, just restart the alsa apps in which you're attempting to record something
<Meshezabeel> retried audacity still does not work
<Meshezabeel> audacity has playback and record set to /dev/dsp - this is the only option, is this correct?
<crimsun> err, that's oss emulation.
<crimsun> does arecord /dev/null  work?
<crimsun> you should at least be able to hear yourself
<crimsun> after confirming that much, replace "/dev/null" with another filename
<Meshezabeel> yes, I can hear myself even when not running arecord etc.
<Meshezabeel> arecord just records a sound file with no sound
<Meshezabeel> i.e. white noise
<crimsun> ok, then we're back to the "are you using the correct mic toggle" issue
<Meshezabeel> well I can hear it in my speaker
<Meshezabeel> when I use it, but when I record from it or line in, I get white noise
<crimsun> you can hear "it" because both mic inputs are not zeroed.
<Meshezabeel> mic and line-in are the correct ones, mic1 and line-in1 are not the correct ones, not sure what those are
<Meshezabeel> any way to tell arecord to use mic or line-in
<crimsun> yes, I gave you an example line above
<crimsun> I presumed you had applied it to line-in already
<crimsun> amixer set 'Line',0 cap
<crimsun> or
<crimsun> amixer set 'Mic',0 cap
<crimsun> you can set this via the mixer applet in gnome, too
<Meshezabeel> I have Line set to cap, but still gives white noise on record
<crimsun> are you using audacity or arecord?
<Meshezabeel> both
<Meshezabeel> arecord just gives white noise too
<crimsun> can you test with a feisty desktop cd?
<crimsun> I don't have an edgy install with which to troubleshoot
<crimsun> oh wait
<crimsun> duh
<Meshezabeel> k :)
<crimsun> ok, for cs46xx you need to set Capture, Line/Mic, and ADC
<crimsun> sorry, it has been quite some time since I did troubleshooting on cs46xx
<Meshezabeel> np :)
<crimsun> so - amixer set 'ADC' cap
<Meshezabeel> when I run arecord, I press ctrl+c to stop?
<crimsun> yes
<Meshezabeel> hey, I think it's working, it sounds a bit garbled, but I got sound!!!
<crimsun> right, set the sample rate and all that
<Meshezabeel> hmm, when I set it in audacity to 44100 it records to 8000 only
<crimsun> audacity bug
<Meshezabeel> ok, trying arecord -f cd
<Meshezabeel> awesome
<Meshezabeel> thanks for your help, it works!!!
<crimsun> np.
<Meshezabeel> do you have paypal account to send money to?
<crimsun> nope.
<crimsun> I'd rather you assist someone else new to {Ed,}ubuntu
<Meshezabeel> ok, I could do that too! thanks again :)
<Meshezabeel> this has been frustrating me for a couple of days
<Meshezabeel> so when is feisty officially released? the 19th?
<crimsun> the week of the 19th, pending testing
<Meshezabeel> ok
<Meshezabeel> ubuntu and edubuntu released on the same day? or edubuntu a bit later?
<crimsun> same day.
<Meshezabeel> look forward to it, I hear it is even faster than edgy, but haven't tried it yet
<juliux> hi willvdl
<willvdl> hey
<highvoltage> hey juliux and willvdl
<RichEd> hey juliux, willvdl, highvoltage ...
<highvoltage> hey RichEd
<ajmitch> hi
<cliebow> any hints how to get libapache-mod-php5..or must i migrate to apache2
* ogra hasnt used apache 1.x since years ...
<ogra> is it still supported upstream ? i thought they dropped it
<highvoltage> judging by the amount of people who still use it, I hope it's still supported upstream :)
<cliebow> maybe just fight with apache2 then..
<bddebian> Heya
<cliebow> ho
<bddebian> Hello cliebow
<cliebow> thought you deserved at least a "ho" 8~)
<bddebian> heh :)
<sbalneav> Morning all
<SimonAnibal> Anyone here savvy about the differences between single and dual-processor systems?
<Burgundavia> SimonAnibal: in what sense?
<SimonAnibal> Well, I'm looking at a couple of laptops; one has an AMD Turion 64 @ 2.0 GHz, one has an AMD Turion 64 X2 @ 1.60 GHz, the dual-core one is $80 more expensive and they are otherwise identical...in your opinion is it worth it to get the dual-core?
<SimonAnibal> Is the X2 @ 1.60 Ghz sort-of-kind-of the equivalent of a single core @ 3.20?
<Burgundavia> is it two cores, each at 1.6, or both for 1.6?
<SimonAnibal> That's kind of my question, I don't know. It's an AMD Turion 64 X2 TL-50
<SimonAnibal> I'm ASSUMING that at $80 more than the normal 64 bit that each is running 1.6
<SimonAnibal> but I don'
<SimonAnibal> t know
<SimonAnibal> If not, then what's the point?
<Burgundavia> look deeper into the stats
<Burgundavia> for a laptop, I would honestly be looking more into the power usage of each processor
<SimonAnibal> Hmmmm...so do more homework is the bottom line here?
<LaserJock> Burgundavia: is there any single person that runs Planet Ubuntu?
<Burgundavia> LaserJock: not anymore, why?
<Burgundavia> SimonAnibal: basically, yes
<Burgundavia> SimonAnibal: you also really want all intel stuff
<LaserJock> Burgundavia: I created a Behind MOTU blog and I'll like to put it on planet
<Burgundavia> ah
<Burgundavia> hmm, that isn't usually what goes on planet
<LaserJock> Burgundavia: but I know there was some dicsussion about non-personal blogs being added, ala Package of the Day
<Burgundavia> yep
<SimonAnibal> Burgundavia: Thanks, and the only stuff that's in the price range I'm investigating right now is AMD
<Burgundavia> I would like to see them removed
<Burgundavia> SimonAnibal: there are lots of great Intel-only laptops
<SimonAnibal> Burgundavia: Less than $800? I'd love to find them
<SimonAnibal> Burgundavia: Well, thanks man, I appreciate you taking the time to help. I'm outta here
<Burgundavia> no worries
<cbx333> Hi all, can someone please get me a feisty ldm login screenshot
<cbx333> it's needed for hte edubutnu chapter of the official ubuntu book
<n8k99> is there a lighter windows manager that can be dropped into edubuntu to replace metacity?
<n8k99> without terribly changing the appearance?
<LaserJock> well, you can
<LaserJock> although I'm not sure how much you would gain
<LaserJock> openbox is one I know
<n8k99> i have an incredibly slow and old system- i'd like to run it on
<LaserJock> you might do better with xfce4 then
<LaserJock> replacing all of Gnome
<n8k99> hmmm... will that keep all teh edubuntu packages in place?
<LaserJock> yeah
<n8k99> thanks
<LaserJock> well, basically what you can do if you've already got and Edubuntu machine
<LaserJock> is install xubuntu-desktop
<n8k99> i do wantto retain someof theappearanceoftheedubutu look...sillyme
<n8k99> ah sorry about the stuck space bar
<cbx33> hey LaserJock
<ogra> ARGH
<ogra> why cant i change the topic anymore !!!!
<ogra> highvoltage, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<ogra> please fix that !!!
<cbx33> ogra, calm down dude
<cbx33> time for sleep
* cbx33 sprinkles pixie dust on ogra
<cbx33> shh shh now...sandmans a comin'
<ogra> sworry i'm on the edgy i urgently need sleep and just want that done nobody tested the last isos
<ogra> *egde
<ogra> anyway, night all
<cbx33> i download one yesterday
<cbx33> and installed it
<cbx33> and as i said that network manager bug was still there
<cbx33> i logged into the server
<ogra> please record your results then
<cbx33> and clients wouldn't boot
<ogra> are you sure that it was the NM bug  its technicaly not possible anymore that NM topuches yur ltsp interface
<cbx33> well
<cbx33> it says
<cbx33> nfs: requires a path
<cbx33> and they just won;t boot
<cbx33> i know it's vmware
<cbx33> but it should work
<ogra> thats not related to NM
<ogra> i'm pretty sure
<cbx33> ok
<ogra> but anyway, no test results apart frommine ...
<cbx33> ok
<ogra> and nobody logged bugs ...
<cbx33> I'll try to test again
<cbx33> I'm trying
<ogra> anyway i need sleep now .. night all
<cbx33> but I'm snowed under
<cbx33> nn ogra
<ogra> it would be nice if we could free the topic again
<ogra> so people can edit it
<cbx33> I've never had IRC rights
<cbx33> so I can't do anything
<ogra> you nver needed any
<cbx33> I'll ask highvoltage if i see
<ogra> thats my point
<ogra> i'm online 16h a day so i'll catch if someone does any bad stuff usualy
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> sorry
<ogra> what for
<ogra> ?
<cbx33> agravating the sleepy bear ;)
<ajmitch> heh
<frandavid100> hey guys
<frandavid100> I gave this idea in the gutsy forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=410351
<frandavid100> It's about ubuntu for internet cafes, and it's closely related to thin-client-manager
<frandavid100> so, you being the experts in TCM I would appreciate it if you could take a look at it and contribute with ideas, or just say that it can or it cannot be done
<Burgwork> frandavid100: merely needs developers
<frandavid100> that's why
<frandavid100> if you can say what is needed, maybe it will get some attention
<frandavid100> maybe someone will like the idea and code a plugin for tcm
<Burgwork> you need a couple of things
<Burgwork> 1. ability to easily turn on guest accounts
<Burgwork> 2. a daemon to control time
<Burgwork> 3. a tool to manage 2
<frandavid100> yup, the guest account thing has been proposed as well
<frandavid100> anyway I would like you guys to say that there in the thread, I don't have any technical knowledge so if you give some info in the thread it will be more useful than telling... well, me.
<frandavid100> you'd be taken more seriously too, being tcm devs
<Burgwork> guest account has nothing to do with tcm
<frandavid100> then I didn't understand you when you said that you need to easily turn on guest accounts
<LaserJock> frandavid100: well, you'll want a guest account for people to us, right?
<LaserJock> you wouldn't want each person to get their own account
<ajmitch> hi Burgwork
<frandavid100> yup
<ajmitch> the gutsy forum is open already? interesting
<frandavid100> there is supposed to be a guest account, where all new files and settings would be deleted after logoff
<frandavid100> at least that's the proposal
<LaserJock> ajmitch: have you seen how many "ideas" there are? :-)
<LaserJock> frandavid100: right, but that has nothing to do with TCM
<ajmitch> LaserJock: just looking & wincing now
<ajmitch> wonderful ideas, all of them
<frandavid100> yeah, but tcm could control clients in an internet cafe environments right?
<LaserJock> sure
<frandavid100> that's my point
<frandavid100> the guest accounts would just serve the same purpose
<Burgwork> hey ajmitch
<cbx33> hey Burgwork
<frandavid100> well, I gotta leave
<frandavid100> please speak your mind in the thread, even if to say how someone who wants to do the necessary plugins can contact you
<frandavid100> bye!
<Burgwork> hey cbx33
#edubuntu 2007-04-17
<LaserJock> Burgwork: pingy
<Burgwork> LaserJock: pong
<LaserJock> Burgwork: did you see http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.linux.redhat.fedora.education/29 ?
<Burgwork> LaserJock: nope, not until now
<LaserJock> Burgwork: you might know the name, I had to google, he's the Community Development Manager for Red Hat
<Burgwork> yep
<Burgwork> he and mark have exchanged words in teh past
<LaserJock> good ones? :-)
<Burgwork> not really
<Burgwork> http://gregdek.livejournal.com/
<Burgwork> http://www.tapioneer.com/
<Burgwork> look on that page
<Burgwork> tell me what scares you
<LaserJock> argg
<Burgwork> http://www.tapioneer.com/press/040307_Rel.php
<Burgwork> have we got a name who works there?
<LaserJock> well, Canonical would
<pygi> hi folks
<Burgwork> hey pygi
<pygi> long time no see Burgwork ^_^
<Burgwork> indeed
<Burgwork> was thinking the same thing
<pygi> how have you been?
<Burgwork> busy at work
<pygi> heh, tell me about being busy :'(
* ajmitch can
<ajmitch> :)
<pygi> ajmitch, everybody can :P
<LaserJock> I can :-)
<ajmitch> pygi: ready for soc?
<ajmitch> LaserJock: but you're a superstar, you can handle it
<LaserJock> blah
<pygi> ajmitch, I am, I'm working on great stuff anyway ^_^
<pygi> ajmitch, I already started my work :P
<ajmitch> yes, months ago :P
<pygi> ajmitch, like 8 or 9 months ago? :P
<pygi> don't you touch my code you evil thing! :P
<ajmitch> nah, why would I?
<pygi> haha :)
* ajmitch has no reason to be burning cds
<ajmitch> my interests lie in networking stuf
<LaserJock> I don't really burn anymore in Linux either
<ajmitch> oh I do burn cds, but not often
<ajmitch> right click iso & write to disk
<ajmitch> or put in a blank cd & drag files to the window & write :)
<LaserJock> I only burn in OS X anymore because of the fast uni connection
<LaserJock> that and I don't hop distros every 2 weeks like I used to ;-)
* ajmitch hasn't hopped distro since switching from debian
<LaserJock> I've got a few (Fedora and openSuse) in vmware
<LaserJock> just to see what other people are doing
<bimberi> yes Ubuntu cured me of distro-hopping :)
<bimberi> hm, get this from that tapioneer site - "The community edition of Pioneer is FREE. We expect people to abide by the GPL and not sell these for profit."
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> so many people don't comprehend the GPL
<LaserJock> they are also sponsoring Automatix
<bimberi> yes, I saw that
<ajmitch> scary
* pygi is working on getting new planet-like software up =)
<LaserJock> well, at least it's not as scary as it used to be
<LaserJock> although I think it's mostly redundant/obsolete
<LaserJock> oh nifty, I just killed anaconda
<Burgwork> LaserJock:
<Burgwork> hmm, nevermind
<Richard_mlk_23> hi
<Richard_mlk_23>  anyone can help me , i got problem with my gcc, it doesn't perform cross compiling anyone to help ?
<bimberi> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: April 17 2007, 05:00:20 - Next meeting: Kernel Team in 9 hours 59 minutes
<bimberi> @now berlin
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Berlin: April 17 2007, 07:02:06 - Next meeting: Kernel Team in 9 hours 57 minutes
* ogra wonders what others would think about the idea to drop the first edubuntu CD completely, have an ubuntu-thin-client-server CD and make edubuntu be an addon CD to that ?
<ogra> i'm pondering to spec that for UDS
* pygi isn't very happy with the idea, but he has no saying in things like that :P
<bimberi> ogra: I like the idea.  Broadens the scope of the ubuntu LTSP solution.  Currently "Edu" constrains (but does focus) it.
<RichEd> ogra: that would make sense ... if only to seperate in people's minds that LTSP is not just for edubuntu ... and expose ubuntu LTSP for icafe's & commercial work environments
<bimberi> hi RichEd
<RichEd> hi bimberi :)
<bimberi> :)
<RichEd> ogra: this was a discussion i was having with rodarvus a while back ...
<bimberi> where is rodarvus?
<RichEd> bimberi: he retired from canonical due to personal domestic issues ...
<ogra> RichEd, the ubuntu cd could have varoius install modes like thin-client-server, fat-client-server or perbuild icafe ...
<bimberi> RichEd: ah, kk, thanks
<ogra> it would solve the shipit problems we have with the two CD thing as well
<ogra> currently edubuntu-server is only ltsp ...
<RichEd> ogra: yep ... it may be an idea to draw up a matrix of target configurations ... and work out the easiest way to get there by adding modules to the basic versions ... give me a sec to play around in a text doc
<RichEd> back in a bit
<ogra> and with it you dont gain anything beyond the ltsp-server-standalone package
<ogra> well, i need mdz confirmation to have a new ubuntu flavor ...
<ogra> or even sabdfl
<RichEd> well it need not be a flavour on its own ...
<bimberi> ie. TB?
<ogra> it would be our edubuntu CD, debranded and with a normal ubuntu desktop
<RichEd> quick question ... is the ubuntu server a "more efficient server" than the edubuntu one ?
<ogra> all the remaining edu bits would move to the second CD
<RichEd> yep ... so that is not a new flavour ... it is Ubuntu LTSP
<ogra> heh, no the ubuntu-server iso has the purpose to serve witout a desktop
<RichEd> ^^ is that desired in Education anywhere ?
<ogra> we cant just add ltsp to it ... so we'll need a new iso and flavor ...
<ogra> for webservers etc ...
<RichEd> we cant just add ltsp to it <- explain ?
<ogra> in big environments you might have a lot of desktop less servers
<ogra> ltsp re4quires a full desktop install on the server
<bimberi> could ltsp fit on the alternate cd?
<RichEd> in big environments you might have a lot of desktop less servers <- also true for a large school ... but then i assume that you'd go for ubuntu as the server if there was no need to run a desktop on the server, OR LTSP off the server ?
<bimberi> hm, 696MB, probably not
<bimberi> !info ltsp-server-standalone feisty
<ubotu> ltsp-server-standalone: Complete LTSP server environment. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.7 (feisty), package size 28 kB, installed size 80 kB
<bimberi> well 28kB would fit ;p
<ogra> that means all desktop packages need to be on the CD
<ajmitch> so how would this be different from how it currently is?
<ajmitch> no educational apps?
<SiCk> hey, can someone pastebin me their /usr/share/ltsp/plugins/ltsp-build-client/Ubuntu/030-Kiosk from feisty?
<SiCk> there's something im missing and i cant remember for the life of me whawt it was
<RichEd> ogra: -> msg window with too much to paste in here
<ogra_> grmbl
<highvoltage> is that like a drbl frontend?
<ogra_> :P
<bimberi> SiCk: Sorry, I would help but don't have a feisty install handy :|
<ogra> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16106/
<SiCk> thanks ogra!
<skwashd> hi all
<skwashd> i have been trying to find info on this ... but i haven't had much luck
<skwashd> is it possible to have edubuntu running on 1 box and dhcp on another ?
<ogra> sure
<ogra> but edubuntu will start the dhcp server by default if you do a server install ... you need to manually disable it ... and indeed you need a physical connection between the clients and the dhcp server in your network
<skwashd> ogra: yeah thats call
<skwashd> i plan to install edubuntu under KVM
<ogra> install the server with a single network card and that should work ... but make sure to configure your dhcp server correctly
<skwashd> and keep my existing dhcp server
<skwashd> then play with a couple of client machines
<jsgotangco> argghh vmware is slowing down everything
<skwashd> ogra: thanks for the info
* skwashd downloads the feisty ISOs
<sbalneav> Morning all
<sbalneav> ?
<highvoltage> morning sbalneav!
<sbalneav> Morning highvoltage
<sbalneav> Sitting here, very tired, in the Continental VIP lounge in Newark, New Jersey, after 24 hours of travel, and still another 8 to go.
<SimonAnibal> sbalneav: condolences, have you got anything besides idle IRC channels to entertain you?
<sbalneav> Oh, yeah.  DBUS documentation, Xorg source code, etc.
<highvoltage> sbalneav: ouch!
<sbalneav> Unfortunately, I'm trying to work up the mental reserves to dig into them.  I've got at least a 3 hour wait.
<highvoltage> sbalneav: how's newark?
<sbalneav> It's a nice airport.
<sbalneav> And the VIP lounge is even nicer.
<sbalneav> I'm beginning to get to the point where I think I should break down and buy a cell phone.
* highvoltage thinks that Newark was not the best name for a place in a state with a similar sounding city
<sbalneav> Heh.
<sbalneav> I'm thinking Newark is where they exiled everyone who couldn't say "New York"
<sbalneav> Problem is, if I'm going to buy a cell phone, with all the international jet-setting I've been doing in the last few years, the only thing that makes sense is to buy a dual-mode (CDMA and GSM) phone.
<sbalneav> Which automatically puts me into the > $200 range, with way less choice.
* highvoltage thought that most phones these days just are dual/tri/quad band
<highvoltage> perhaps they still sell the single band phones in the US :)
<sbalneav> Yeah, US and Canada are mostly single band phones.
<sbalneav> Centre of the Universe and all.
<sbalneav> <sarcasm>It's REAL great to be Leaders Of The Free World</sarcasm>
<highvoltage> heh :)
<cliebow_> heh!
<cliebow_> still down there?
<sbalneav> Apparently, LEADING the free world means not being able to TALK to it :)
<sbalneav> However, I'm straying dangerously OT
<sbalneav> cliebow_: yeah, I'll be back in Canuckistan by 4:00 today.
* highvoltage is thinking of getting the Motorola RIZR phone
<cliebow_> dont know whether that is a good thing
<highvoltage> I'm just a bit afraid that it won't be as good as the V3 razr, which I found to be a very nice phone
<SimonAnibal> sbalneav: Why would you want to talk to your subjugates? it just gets in the way of oppressing them...
<knix_> Is it possible to upgrade Ubuntu server 6.06 to feisty?
<cliebow_> sure
<sbalneav> SimonAnibal: heh, I take some comfort in the fact that I'm from Canada, and therefore, slightly less guilty. :)
<ogra> but only via edgy ...
<RichEd> sbalneav: spelling mistake i presume you mean BLEEDING the free world ?
<ogra> skippin one release isnt tested or supported ...
<SimonAnibal> sbalneav: Oh, you're a subjugate, too, I don't think I should be speaking to you
<sbalneav> SimonAnibal: What, we subjigates aren't allowed to speak to each other? :)
<sbalneav> ogra: Morning!
<ogra> hey sbalneav
<sbalneav> ogra: Here's my results of my straw polls:
<SimonAnibal> sbalneav: Well, I live in the U.S. so does that mean I'm a subjugator? Or since I'm Venezuelan does that mean I'm a subjugate?
<sbalneav> Of *buntu users:
<sbalneav> 35% are Edubuntu!!!!!
<ogra> in -br :)
<sbalneav> LOTS of Edubuntu are being deployed!
<ogra> nice !
<SimonAnibal> Oh, who are we kidding? we're all subjugates
<sbalneav> SimonAnibal: Flip a coin :)
<sbalneav> SimonAnibal: We saw lots of Ven. nacionales down here!
<sbalneav> Well represented at FISL.
<SimonAnibal> If you ever worry about money, I'd say you qualify as subjugate
<SimonAnibal> sbalneav: Neat! From the Ubuntu-ve team?
<sbalneav> Yeah, met at least ONE wearing a u-ve shirt
<SimonAnibal> sbalneav: Oooo, I bet I know them, did you catch a name?
<sbalneav> And, Simon Phipps announced, Java will be GNU by june \o/
<SimonAnibal> Oh, awesome, too late for Feisty but quite early enough for Gutsy
<sbalneav> SimonAnibal: I've got a big book of names packed in my luggage somewhere, when I get home, I'll post some notes.  I did probably get a name, but after being awake 28 hours, it's escaping me :)
<ogra> sbalneav, you were on planet in a pic btw :)
<sbalneav> ogra: I'm more convinced than ever: South America is going to be in the core of the Linux/Ubuntu  hurricane that will sweep the world.
<sbalneav> Oh?
* sbalneav looks at planet.
<ogra> dont underestimate asia ;)
<SimonAnibal> sbalneav: Does the name Rolando ring a bell?
<sbalneav> Hmmmm
<sbalneav> A "Roland" rings a bell, but I can't put any names to faces right now.
<ogra> sbalneav, i think its gone already
<ogra> it was on jonos blog
<SimonAnibal> ogra, not to underestimate Asia and their ability to get momentum quickly, but Latin America already has momentum, and legislation in place to encourage the use of Free Software
<sbalneav> ogra: Asia will have numbers.  But South America actually GETS the "Libre" in Freedom
<SimonAnibal> Not to mention, I think Microsoft underestimates South America (being Third World and all), while they're pouring resources into Asia, which will have an effect
<sbalneav> Asia will use Linux because it's Fr. a. i. Be. South Am.  will use it as an actual istrument of social change.
<sbalneav> Which is muey coolio
<ogra> i didnt want to make south amreica look bad :) but i think asia has similar momentum ...
<ogra> *america
<SimonAnibal> FISL is going to be helping out the Ubuntu-VE FeistyCitas (Feisty Install Fests)
<SimonAnibal> ogra: You may certainly be right, the only time I've been to Asia was Japan, and this was before my getting into Linux, about say 6 years ago, and all the computers were running XP
<sbalneav> North America had better get with the program, and quick.  I predict that unless we wake up soon (and realistically, I don't think that's going to happen) every where else in the world is going to be kicking our *sses in IT.
<SimonAnibal> ogra: However, I'm born and bred Venezuelan, and I go back as often as I can, so I definitely have bias here
<sbalneav> Once you get all those OLPC boxes that kids can play with, and tinker with, and LEARN on, it's going to be a Tsunami.
<sbalneav> An we all know how the US has been dealing with Tsunamis in the last couple of years.
<SimonAnibal> sbalneav: Amen - I want to get some of those so bad, for all the kids in my life
<SimonAnibal> sbalneav: You mean, not?
<SimonAnibal> RichEd: Hey Richard, you awake?
<RichEd> SimonAnibal: yep ... both eyes open
<sbalneav> The people in SA are SMART, they're MOTIVATED, they have the WILL to succeed, and the DRIVE to make it happen.  The only thing holding them back has been Infrastructure.  And Linux (specifically Ubuntu) is levelling the playing field FAST.
<knix_> I dont mean to interupt you guys, but how do you upgrade 6.06 server to feisty server?
<RichEd> sbalneav: SA = South Africa ? ;)
<sbalneav> RichEd: Sorry, hi!, had a lot of thoughts to get down
<sbalneav> South America.
<RichEd> np
<ogra> knix_, follow the upgrade instructions on the wiki
<cliebow_> knix_:cant you go to /etc/apt
<ogra> but note that you cant upgarde dapper->feisty
<sbalneav> I'm sure it's exactly the same other places in the world, I'm reporting what I saw in Brazil, atm, tho'
<ogra> you need to upgrade dapper->edgy->feisty
<knix_> ogra, cliebow_ ty.   I m just making sure, I dont want to hose my server
<cliebow_> and run sed -e 's/dapper/edgy/g' -i sources.list..wont that get you to edgy?
<sbalneav> You should have seen when Jono asked "How many people run Ubuntu".
<sbalneav> He had about 400 people in his talk
<cliebow_> after sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sbalneav> 300 of them stuck their hand up.
<ogra> hehe
<ogra> cliebow_, please dont advise that, its not suggested ...
<sbalneav> It was, quite frankly, incredible.
<ogra> update-manager is the way to upgrade  ...
<cliebow_> ogra:ok
<sbalneav> Maddog basically spent his entire talk plugging thin clients/ltsp
<knix_> ogra, not in server?
<ogra> apt-get will leave you with a manual work
<sbalneav> and HE was running Ubuntu on HIS laptop
<ogra> s/a//
<sbalneav> and the big message from both Jim and I?
<ogra> sbalneav, cool !
<sbalneav> Ubuntu == LTSP built in
<sbalneav> HUGE win.
<knix_> ogra, theres no gui in server, so how would you use update manager?
<SimonAnibal> RichEd: Heh, you came in with that spelling correction and then disappeared, thought maybe we'd bored you to sleep ;-) Hey, would you happen to know if there's someone I might be able to talk to about getting some Edgy CDs now that Feisty's out? I'd love to get a set of them if they weren't all sent out to complete my collection :-)
<ogra> sbalneav, i was just discussing a ubuntu-thin-client-server.iso in favor of the first edubuntu CD :)
<sbalneav> That's a great idea.
<ogra> knix_, i thought you talk about edubuntu (since thias here is #edubuntu) ;)
<RichEd> SimonAnibal: how many would you want ? one of each flavour ?
<SimonAnibal> ogra: And then have differen educational packages/artwork on the second CD?
<ogra> sbalneav, moving *all* edubuntu parts to the addon CD
<knix_> ogra, I understand
<sbalneav> That makes a ton of sense
<SimonAnibal> RichEd: Yeah, I'm looking to have a complete collection of them
<sbalneav> Then, they get the Ubuntu/thin client main cd
<ogra> knix_, for ubuntu server there should be a commandline tool afaik ...
<ogra> look in the wiki
<sbalneav> and for edu: all the edu addon bits.
<SimonAnibal> RichEd: I have a feeling theirl aesthetic and historical value will only go up with time
<ogra> right
<ogra> or a ubuntu default CD and the edubuntu desktop
<RichEd> SimonAnibal: just so you know ... collectors were seen as a major cost bleed :)
<sbalneav> Hold on, lemme reposition myself in the lounge to a comfy chair.
<SimonAnibal> RichEd: :-/ Ouch. Caught red-handed.
<knix_> ogra, I hope there is, I cant find the docs for it anywhere, and the people on #ubuntu-server never answer me :(
<RichEd> I'll try to arrange a few for you, and pass on to somone like sbalneav at UES/UDS for local posting when they get back.
<ogra> knix_, ask mvo ... he does update.manager
<ogra> *update-manager
<SimonAnibal> RichEd: Neat! I'd really appreciate that! I started with Breezy I knew I wouldn't be able to get any of the earlier ones, but I figured now that Edgy is no longer current it might be possible to nab some of those
<sbalneav> Ah
<sbalneav> I have all things a hacker needs
<sbalneav> Power, internet, coffee, and a comfy chair.
<RichEd> sbalneav: hands, brain, burgers
<sbalneav> hbb
<SimonAnibal> I'd like a monitor at eye-level
<SimonAnibal> I'm a tall guy, and my neck hurts after looking down all day
* RichEd saws the feet off SimonAnibal'c chair
<sbalneav> SimonAnibal: That's what phone books are for: under your monitor :)
<SimonAnibal> It's a pneumatic swivel chair, you just got sprayed with hydraulic oil
<knix_> ty
<SimonAnibal> sbalneav: eek, I'd need about 6 or 7, and that picture is not particularly stable in my mind
<sbalneav> Glue the pages together.  Or, Cinderblocks :)
<knix_> ogra, where is mvo?
<SimonAnibal> heheh, we've got a bunch of old Windows XP Workstation Edition boxes
<SimonAnibal> err
<SimonAnibal> NT
<SimonAnibal> Hmmm, I wonder how the coffee turned out, brb
<jsgotangco> i actually have *sealed* windows NT 3.51 discs somewhere here
<SimonAnibal> These are 4.0 SP4
<SimonAnibal> What version was "Windows For Workgroups"?
<jsgotangco> 3.1
<SimonAnibal> It comes with an MS-DOS Concise User's Guide
<ogra> no 3.11 ?
<jsgotangco> ogra: right
<ogra> *not
<jsgotangco> my bad
<SimonAnibal> neat, I wonder what other old proprietary software crap we have hiding around here
<sbalneav> I'm kind of cheezed at Jono, BTW
<jsgotangco> why?
<RichEd> sbalneav: why 2 ?
<sbalneav> His laptop didn't work, so, like a true ubuntuite, I rushed up and loaned him mine so he could do his presentation
<sbalneav> And in all his blogging, I didn't get a mention :(
<sbalneav> boo hoo
<sbalneav> Jono doesn't love me :)
<SimonAnibal> hahah, I get it, you only loaned him your laptop so you'd get a shoutout ;-)
<sbalneav> Well, no.  Because his wasn't working, and I knew mine was.
<sbalneav> Not even sure if he knew it was me.  I'm just joking, I'm not really mad.
<SimonAnibal> sbalneav: just messing with you
<SimonAnibal> sbalneav: Someone's got to keep you canucks on your toes
<sbalneav> I'm on my butt in a chair at the moment. :)
<SimonAnibal> sbalneav: Yeah, but metaphorically, you're on your toes
<sbalneav> heh
<SimonAnibal> *sigh* I should probably get back to finishing up documentation here
<sbalneav> Mentally, I'm flat on my back
<SimonAnibal> sbalneav: *yawn* I'm right there with you....errrr, I should probably phrase that "I'm mentally on my back as well". Coffee should help, though
<sbalneav> Coffee helps most things
<SimonAnibal> We didn't have enough so I only got half the amount of water and ground the beans as fine as possible
<SimonAnibal> sbalneav: Amen, though, to be honest I wish I didn't rely on it so. Any substance that I rely on I start distrusting. I'm sort of addicto-phobic
<sbalneav> If being addicted to Coffee, The Internet, and Ubuntu are the worst addictions you come up with in life, consider yourself fortunate.  In my line of work (Legal Aid sysadmin), I see the effects of worse addictions firsthand.
<SimonAnibal> sbalneav: I smoked up until a couple of years ago, convinced I wasn't addicted. Once I realized I was addicted, really accepted it, I just swore to never again smoke a cigarette. It's worked so far, but I've been really paranoid of getting addicted again, it's not a pleasant feeling to not be in control of yourself
<sbalneav> agreed.
<SimonAnibal> Yeah, I am addicted to the Internet, and Ubuntu; though the later doesn't bother me so much, I do feel a sort of resentment towards the former and all the time it seems to suck up. It seems unhealthy at times
* ogra glares at http://www.ubuntulive.com/cs/ubuntu/view/e_sess/13443
<SimonAnibal> ogra: FHAT?
<sbalneav> That was a good talk
<sbalneav> 1 hour advertisement for thin clients.
<sbalneav> Basic message in one sentence:
<ogra> sbalneav, thats for portland in july
<sbalneav> Thin client computing == the future.
<ogra> yeah
<jsgotangco> who is going to portland?
<sbalneav> He mentions LTSP all the way through the talk
<sbalneav> mememememememe
* ogra hopes so :)
<SimonAnibal> I'll hopefully be as far from civilization as still humanly possible at that time
<SimonAnibal> Camping out in the Great Savannah in the south of Venezuela
<SimonAnibal> I hope to get some kick-ass long-exposure shots
<SimonAnibal> with my Canon Digital Rebel XT
<SimonAnibal> I've never been somewhere where it was dark enough to get the spinning stars effect
<jsgotangco> going to portland seems nice
<sbalneav> http://www.ubuntulive.com/cs/ubuntu/view/e_sess/13468
<sbalneav> Guess who's doing that one.
<ogra> cool !
<sbalneav> Your favorite jet-setting public servant
<ogra> heh
<jsgotangco> govbuntu?
<SimonAnibal> sbalneav: You, I presume?
<sbalneav> You presume correctly
<SimonAnibal> sbalneav: Heheh, context man strikes again!
<sbalneav> Do you have a Cape?
<sbalneav> All superheroes should have capes.
<SimonAnibal> *blinkblink* :-) I have a REALLY BIG towel
<RichEd> sbalneav would need a REALLY BIG cape ;)
<jsgotangco> ogra: would ARM9-based computers with the proper kernel images be possible as thin clients?
<ogra> jsgotangco, well, you need a port of all the packages in the ltsp-client as well
<jsgotangco> hmm right i forgot about that
<ogra> but an arm port would be a great thing
<ogra> especially for embedded stuff
<jsgotangco> yeah that's what i have in mind
<SimonAnibal> Hmmm, have you heard of Ndiyo?
<jsgotangco> yeah some network computing project
<jsgotangco> right
<SimonAnibal> They're basically ultra-thin-clients
<SimonAnibal> They're using Ubuntu in their example photos
<jsgotangco> ultra-thin meaning it just provides network and video?
<SimonAnibal> "Early versions of the Nivo took the form of a small box (roughly 12x8x2cm) which simply has an ethernet (network) socket, a low voltage power socket, sockets for keyboard and mouse, and a VGA (monitor) socket. This little box replaces the entire PC in a conventional computer workstation."
<SimonAnibal> "Ethernet is not the only way to connect Nivo terminals to the server. Another option is to use USB, and this has some interesting implications which we discuss elsewhere in the Hubster document."
<jsgotangco> pretty pocketable architecture
<jsgotangco> too bad we can't pocket monitors and keyboards
<SimonAnibal> heheh, all we need is rollable, touch-sensitive, e-ink display
<cliebow_> if only wireless...
<jsgotangco> wireless ltsp hmmm we can dream, but who knows what sinister plans already in place by upstream
* jsgotangco looks at sbalneav
<ogra> jsgotangco, thats only possible with a local kernel ...
<sbalneav> We were actually talking about that over breakfast this morning
<ogra> unless someone implements WPXE :)
<SimonAnibal> so they'd have to boot from, say, a USB flash drive?
<ogra> or CD or something, yes
<sbalneav> what you need is a mini kernel with wireless drivers, and enough of a chroot to do a download of a FULL ubuntu kernel, which you'll execute via two-kernel-monty/kexec
<SimonAnibal> I'd think even a 64 MB flash drive would do the trick, ne?
<sbalneav> stick it on a usb stick, and (as they say in Paris) Voila!
<ogra> and a setup of essid's and keys that works
<sbalneav> right
<ogra> you cant make it fully automatic ...
<SimonAnibal> nodnod
<sbalneav> tricky, but not impossible.
<ogra> since there is always hardware (wlan routers) involved wee cant control
<jsgotangco> extreme ltsp
<sbalneav> what we need is a build-ltsp-wireless-boot-thingy-on-a-usb-stick-oh-and-add-your-essid command.
<sbalneav> It has to be that command
<SimonAnibal> you could likely have it set up to plug into the USB socket of the motherboard, so there isn't a part sticking out that could be broken/stolen
<sbalneav> exactly
<sbalneav> I'm speccing it out now. :)
<SimonAnibal> Thank god for command-line comnpletion
<cliebow_> reslts from the old wireless ltsp floppy were somewhat challenged..but perhap with g..
<jsgotangco> pre-n even
<SimonAnibal> maybe a combination USB flash drive/USB wireless-G dongle
<knix_> is there a program out there to take attendance, and record grades, tasks, and all?
<SimonAnibal> http://www.ndiyo.org/systems/hubster/basics
<SimonAnibal> knix_: How you looked at schooltool?
<knix_> ack, yes i have like a year ago.  That slipped my mind.   Sorry bout that
<SimonAnibal> knix_: np :-)
<SimonAnibal> knix_: I don't know how relevent this is, but Tom Hoffman, the maintainer, is a really cool guy
<knix_> SimonAnibal, thats always good to know
<knix_> I tried installing it on feisty and no go
<knix_> unmet depend
<SimonAnibal> errr, I'd file a bug on that if I were you
<knix_> also do you guys have a powerpoint for edubuntu?   I know they have pp for other stuff
<knix_> roger
<SimonAnibal> There may still be time to get that fixed by release in two day :-)
<knix_> lol
<SimonAnibal> Ummm, well, OpenOffice Impress opens PP docs
<SimonAnibal> the newer the PP docs, though, the flakier it might be
<SimonAnibal> I don't think there's any support for PP 2007, for example
<knix_> i mean, is there a pp that shows the benefits of edubuntu?  I want to show my bosses
<SimonAnibal> Heheh, ummm, ogra?
<sbalneav> knix_: Sure, edubuntu.org has lots of points
<knix_> ha
<knix_> no pp?
<sbalneav> pp?
<sbalneav> What's a pp?
<SimonAnibal> it's not what it sounds like ;-)
<cliebow_> heh
<SimonAnibal> Powerpoint
<sbalneav> Ugh
<sbalneav> I hope not.
<SimonAnibal> Well, if there are Impress presentations, he could open them in Impress and save them as Powerpoint
<knix_> i know they had a pp for ubuntu
<knix_> ill see if I can find it
<bddebian> Heya
<SimonAnibal> Howdy
<bddebian> Hi SimonAnibal
<RichEd> knix_: give me your email address, and i can mail you a presentation
<juliux> hey RichEd
<RichEd> hey juliux
<juliux> RichEd, did you have any connections to hp left?
<juliux> RichEd, my display is a little bit broken but i don't get a new display for free, hp want 260
<RichEd> juliux: a few ... but they are all quite profit focused
<RichEd> freebies are impossible ! they cannot even get for staff
<juliux> RichEd, damn
<RichEd> As I explained a while ago, when I needed demo equipment here in SA when I worked for them, I had to go to a dealer and sign it out.
<juliux> RichEd, if i know that this failure comes with more nx6110 i get a free display from my local reseller because i have some garanty left
<RichEd> Is it still under guarantee ? not sure from your comment above.
<juliux> hey pirast
<knix_> RichEd, stormchas3r at gmail dot com
<pirast> hey juliux
<knix_> RichEd, ty
<RichEd> knix_: okay ... sending in a few mins
<pirast> didn't hear anything from your side for a long time now
<pirast> how are things going?
<knix_> RichEd, it is greatly appreciated
<knix_> RichEd, Please let me know when you send it.
<RichEd> 5 mins .... just adding some general open source benifits
<knix_> no prob, i just want to make sure it goes thru, please.. take your time
<RichEd> .odp fine or would you like a .pps
<knix_> either or
<knix_> prefer odp
<knix_> RichEd, send it?
<RichEd> leaving my outbox now ...
<knix_> kk
* knix_ patiently waits
<knix_> RichEd, got it, ty again and again
<RichEd> :)
<knix_> RichEd, looks very good.   Do you mind if I edit the names and all?
<RichEd> not at all ... i just cludged in the open source software benefits ... so you are welcome to edit, and present as yourself
<knix_> I owe you big time
<knix_> TY :)
<SimonAnibal> RichEd: When I finish up this documentation, I'm going to advertise it on the Ubuntu-Education list. It's written to fit our particular needs here, but I'm guessing it could easily be adapted by others to help
<RichEd> SimonAnibal: will be useful ... thanks
<SimonAnibal> It's a comprehensive list of everything that needs to be done from a basic Edgy install to get our school's Ubuntu labs up and running
<RichEd> hundreds :)
<SimonAnibal> 289, I think
<SimonAnibal> So the SystemImager setup, scripts, and autoconfiguration stuff is pure gold for anyone in a similar situation
<SimonAnibal> it took me a long time to get it all figured out, I hope that by publishing it all I can save other people that time and frustration
<SimonAnibal> Some of it is links to my blog; I've been publishing a good bit of it already on there
<knix_> ogra, i know you are a busy bee, but before I give this presentation with the odp, and hands on with edubunt thin clients,  will that HOW-TO be available soon for configuring x11vnc?
<willvdl> SimonAnibal, woot++
<aze> hi all
<SimonAnibal> willvdl: Four light-up USB cables, today
<willvdl> riiiight
<ogra> knix_, i cant guarantee that, whats wrong with the 100s that already exists ?
<knix_> ogra, 100's?
<ogra> "Personalized Results 1 - 10 of about 19,900 for setup x11vnc."
<ogra> is what google gives me
<knix_> ive had one hell of a time trying to get it working correctly
<ogra> the thing i'll write will only be the 19901st
<willvdl> ogra, but think of all the reference you can use :)
<ogra> i''m planning to do it if nobody is faster but its very low on my todo list
<knix_> well thanks anyway
<SimonAnibal> willvdl: www.woot.com
<willvdl> darn they took www.w00t.com too
<willvdl> but www.woot++.com is free...
<cbx33> ogra, did you manage to get me that screenshot
<cbx33> I'm about to try downloading and installing again
<cbx33> I'll bug report anything I find
<ogra> knix_, i have no problem with it if i just run x11vnc -display :6 on the client console ...
<ogra> cbx33, no, sorry, not yet ...
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> I'll try to do it myself
<ogra> cant you just use the qemu mode ? (i wouldnt do it diffrerently)
<cbx33> to get the ldm login screen?
<ogra> inded
<ogra> *indeed
<cbx33> well
<cbx33> I'm gonna give it one more go this way
<ogra> thats why we have added that mode
<knix_> ogra, i will see if that works
<ogra> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/InstallX11VncOnLtspClients
<ogra> knix_, ^^^
<knix_> ogra, ty
<juliux> ogra, did we have fat client support allready with feisty?
<ogra> no
<knix_> ogra, wow, that did work.  Is there a way to get the picture bigger?  Its really tiny
<ogra> no network auth, no fat clients
<ogra> knix_, i think x11vnc has options
<knix_> kk, ty again
<ogra> just add the right pieces to the stanza
<ogra> knix_, it took me 2 mins to look that stuff up in google btw and 8 mins to write it down ...
<jsgotangco> good night ciao
<jsgotangco> ogra: i dunno if its worth mentioning, but i did manage to try out the dvd just this morning, its alright (amd64)
<ogra> yay, thanks
<jsgotangco> (unless there is another kernel out there)
<ogra> doko had a lot of probs with it
<knix_> ogra, well your obviously experienced with linux, i obviously am not
<jsgotangco> perhaps its a langpack issue?
<ogra> jsgotangco, a langpack issue ?
<ogra> you mean that dokos kernel panics on boot with certain video modes ... ?
<ogra> i'll suggest that :P
<jsgotangco> does it work fine with you?
<ogra> yup
<ogra> no probs here (at least with the CD, DVD is stil syncing (takes ages))
<jsgotangco> i knoww...
<jsgotangco> combining all 3 CDs comprise the DVD right?
<ogra> plus the stuff from supported i think
<ogra> not sure
<jsgotangco> hmm
<jsgotangco> its pretty big image file for sure
<ogra> 4.4G
<ogra> or 4.3 i didnt look today
<jsgotangco> thats like all the CDs of fedora combined
<jsgotangco> anyway ciao
<LaserJock> ogra: when does the .iso testing stop?
<LaserJock> when everything is done?
<ogra> yep
<ogra> if you see the release announcement :)
<LaserJock> well, I'm rsync'ing as fast as I can
<LaserJock> not sure if I'll make it in time
<cbx33> ok ogra
<cbx33> I'm trying again
<cbx33> but I'm not going to log in
<cbx33> theoretically it should all work
<cbx33> client booting up................lets see
<cbx33> nope clients still won't boot
<cbx33> gonna try soething else
<cbx33> hold only your hats
<ogra> sorry, you are totally out of context, what are you trying ?
<cbx33> to get a thin client to boot
* ogra does that several times a day
<cbx33> It's insane
<cbx33> yeh ok poke fun
<cbx33> It gets the kernel it boots that fine
<cbx33> it just won't load the nfs
<cbx33> by the loks of things
<ogra> works fine here and on all test installs i made
<cbx33> well.....it doesn't work here
<cbx33> I can't see why vmware would be causing a problem
<ogra> make sure your hfs server is running ... you dont have a second dhcpd iun the net your dhcpd.config is right etc ... you know the drill
<ogra> *nfs
<cbx33> this is a fresh install of the server
<cbx33> straight after reboot
<cbx33> i re installed just this minute
<cbx33> to make sure I hadn't screwed it up
<ogra> the i guess something with your net devices is wrong ...
<cbx33> well what would make tftp work
<cbx33> but nfs mounting not?
<cbx33> heh
<ogra> no idea
<ogra> i never used vmware in my life ...
<ogra> no i'm lying, i used the playwer once to have a look
<cliebow_> cbx33: what does root-psth look like?
<ogra> cliebow_, if its a default install that should be fine
<cbx33> cliebow_, whatever it is after a fresh install
<cliebow_> ok ok i am so used to doing the drill 8~)
<cbx33> ;)
<cbx33> i can't undersztand it
<ogra> i know there are people testing with vmware ... so it must work somehow ...
<cbx33> hmm
<cbx33> well....can someone get me a feisty ldm login screenshot
<cbx33> pretty pelase?
<cbx33> i am desperate
<cbx33> I have to go out shortly
<cbx33> and I just can't get it working
<cbx33> I'm flat out of time
<cbx33> else the official ubuntu book will have an old ldm splashscreen
<ogra> i dont ahve any feisty ldm gui here ... onyl feisty+1 :/
<ogra> else i'D quickly take one ...
<cbx33> but....
<cbx33> i thought you said you could get me one the other day
<cbx33> :(
<ogra> some hours ago i wasnear my server ... now i only have my laptop with me ...
<ogra> sorry, but i was busy with release stuff ...
<cbx33> ok
<ogra> cbx33, you have an ltsp chroot ?
<cbx33> well
<cbx33> yes
<ogra> you should be able to just run the greeter from there
<cbx33> really?
<cbx33> ok I'll try that when i return
<mattva01> quick question, if i want to build the thin client environment  with ltsp-build client from CD , do I need a Ubuntu CD in the drive or an Edubuntu one?
<ogra> edubuntu would be better ...
<ogra> ubuntu doesnt have the i386  kernel on the CD ...
<ogra> (at least in feisty)
<mattva01> thanks
<juliux> wb pirast
<LaserJock> ogra: if I want to reconfigure the LTSP server will ltsp-build-client work?
<LaserJock> I messed up in the install and didn't have a second nic
<pips1> good evening
<juliux> hi pips1
<pips1> hi
<pips1> that isotesting site from stgraber is very cool
<pips1> really helpful
* pips1 is starting an amd64 server install test
* pips1 will do the 'erase disk' option
<pips1> back
<pips1> highvoltage: you here?
<highvoltage> yeo, and in -meeting
<highvoltage> *yep
<pips1> ah
<ajmitch> hey highvoltage :)
<pips1> highvoltage: did you get around to move the file from newz2000 on the web server?
<highvoltage> hey ajmitch!
<highvoltage> pips1: he hasn't sent it yet
<highvoltage> sacater: would've liked to talk to you right now, I'm at the point of falling asleep, so I'll catch you on IRC again some other time!
<sacater> ok
<sacater> ive got bed now too
<sacater> cya soonish
<pygi> laters sacater
<ajmitch> highvoltage: but it's early there! :)
<pips1> ogra: you here?
<pips1> ogra: I'm testing the amd64 server install. at my last test, you advised me not to login as sys admin in order not to activate network-manager, which will mess up the network config... what's the status of that?
<pips1> ogra: never mind about what I just asked above ^^^ I'll just build the i386 client from the console f2 and continue my test in that way
#edubuntu 2007-04-18
<pips1> feisty rocks!!
<pips1> thin client network was autoconfigured even behind a hardware firewall with a dhcp server... niiiiiice
<LaserJock> ok, let's see if this thing works
* LaserJock crosses fingers
<pips1> yay, usb automounting on the client works
<pips1> yay, sound on the client works
<pips1> nice, double clicking on an mp3 brings up an dialog to install codecs
<pips1> hmm, when I actually try to go ahead and install codecs as a normal user without sysadmin rights, it will just abort with an error msg saying that the needed codecs are missing, instead of saying that I don't have permission to install them...
<LaserJock> pips1: file a bug :-)
<nixternal> oi oi edubuntueros!!
<Burgundavia> hey nixternal, LaserJock
<nixternal> hallo Burgundavia
<pips1> hello nix
<pips1> weird, when I login on the server as sysadmin user, I get an error message about gnome settings daemon not starting.. and the desktop is rather unresponsive.
<zscally> anybody here
<zscally> ?
<zscally> anybody know how to boot pxe over wireless netowrk?
<Burgundavia> need a wireless card with a pxe rom on it
<zscally> so prob wireless card thats build in prob not going to work?
<Burgundavia> might
<zscally> lol sorry for being a dummy
<zscally> but im use to rom being a game
<zscally> lol
<zscally> what is a rom?
<pips1> google define:rom
<pips1> rom = read-only memory
<pips1> ie you need a wireless card with a pxe chip on it
<pips1> zscally: sorry, I'm being a bit cryptic :-)
<zscally> its all good
<zscally> i designing a ubuntu distro that will take on the nature of ltsp
<zscally> but insted of having the os strem accross the network having the os files localy
<Burgundavia> zscally: umm?
<zscally> and have just documents stream accross the network
<Burgundavia> right, that is just nfs mounted home directories
<zscally> kinda like a VPN
<zscally> ya
<zscally> so basicly you could be anyware as long as you have internet access you could get your files
<zscally> broadband is getting alot faster
<zscally> this would be mostly marketed to businesses
<zscally> so instead of giving them a 1200$$ laptop they could give them a usb stick
<zscally> and use there home computer
<Burgundavia> hmm
<Burgundavia> I can see businesses be worried about data security
<zscally> basicly you would have a login prompt when the os boots
<zscally> and you would just sign in
<zscally> and the script would tell witch drive to mount
<zscally> well thats why you would have a passworded usb sitck
<zscally> only IT / people you give the password to
<zscally> if you needed to download an update you would just have the IT unlock it for a bit
<zscally> download the update and then lock it back up
<zscally> its more security then a laptop
<zscally> i think anyways
<Burgundavia> so you have a live usb stick, with the documents stored somewhere out on the web?
<zscally> right
<zscally> encrypted connection
<zscally> and then you would a jailed user when connecting to the server
<zscally> no way of copying data unless your ment too
<zscally> plus i could see it as your profile would be loaded aswell like where you have deaktop icons clolor sceams and shit
<zscally> im thinking like when you login from the front screen
<zscally> theres where the system would know how you are
<zscally> and as far as the file over the net
<zscally> most files you open in a business envierment are no larger then 10mb
<zscally> doc's and images mostly
<wraz79> can anybody help me? how do you uninstall hardware drivers then reinstall them? having problems with my dvb-s card
<Ninja> I am having trouble installing edubuntu. i downloaded it and then change the boot sequnce but it said the disk was not bootable. I then tried the one that you can try out Edubuntu then install it but still having no luck...any help ??
<HedgeMage> Ninja: did you do manual or automagic partitioning?
<Ninja> I haven't partioned the drive it already has windows on it.. is that what i need to do ?
<HedgeMage> perhaps... try booting to a livecd and running the command "fdisk /dev/hda" where "hda" is your hard disk
<HedgeMage> then press "p" to print the info to the screen and tell me what you see
<Ninja> Sorry let me just clarify . when you say running the command do you mean typing "fdisk /dev" into the "run" application ?
<HedgeMage> open a terminal, and su to root (sudo su)
<HedgeMage> then do "fdisk /dev/hda" (or sda or whatever your hard disk is)
<Ninja> HedgeMage i am so sorry but i don't undertsand maybe i need to go somewhere else to learn but i don't know what a terminal window is in the windows context. It sounds like you are using Unix words, but a si say i am still using windows. Is there any way i can complete these tasks in windows ???
<HedgeMage> ahh okay
<HedgeMage> as far as I know, windows isn't smart enough for this :/
<HedgeMage> you'd have to do it from linux
<Burgundavia> HedgeMage: ! long time no see
<HedgeMage> hi Burgundavia :)
<HedgeMage> Burgundavia: yeah, things are finally starting to calm down here.
<HedgeMage> Burgundavia: Hubby was finally set non-deployable... you wouldn't think it should be something we had to fight for, considering that he can't always walk.
<Burgundavia> that is a good thing
<HedgeMage> yep
<Burgundavia> how is your child?
<Burgundavia> (do you have more than one?) it has been a while
<HedgeMage> He's good -- just started preschool
<HedgeMage> just the one... we want to adopt another after hubby is out of the military
<Burgundavia> well, Feisty tomorrow!
<HedgeMage> :)
<Ninja> So i have to install linux before i can use edbuntu ??
<Burgundavia> yes
<HedgeMage> Ninja: Edubuntu /is/ a type of Linux.
<Ninja> Yeah i thought that .. but i had this computer donated to my preschool and it alreday ahd Edbuntu on it... as majority of staff were only familiar with Windows some braniac installed windows. I am now trying to go back beasue i ahve heard such good things about Edubuntu..especailly for schools
<Ninja> I see that there are instructions on the wiki.edubuntu website on how to install Ubuntu on top of windows i thought edubuntu would be the same
<HedgeMage> Ninja: does the machine have a good internet connection?
<Ninja> No i don't think it does.. it is only a Pentium three but i suppose dial up...The other thing is it is only running windows 98se.
<HedgeMage> hm, nevermind, I was just told that the suggestion I was about to make is out of date :)
* HedgeMage nods
<HedgeMage> are you trying to do a dual-boot, or to replace windows with edubuntu?
<Ninja> Replace
<HedgeMage> ahh, that's way easier than dual-booting :D
<HedgeMage> do you have another computer you can talk online on during the install in case you need help?
<Ninja> Yeah i have my home computer.. but at the moment i am at work.
<HedgeMage> IIRC you said you already tried to install and are now having problems booting... was there an error during the install or just when you tried to reboot afterwards?
<Ninja> Well i burnt the disk as an image through toaster but when i changed the boot sequnce to read the cdrom.. it just said boot disk faild or somethingt along those lines
<Ninja> Then i tried downloading the one where you can download and try before installing but none of the files are recognised
<HedgeMage> hmmm
<HedgeMage> sounds like they may be bad burns
<Ninja> Is it a problem that i burnt them from a Mac
<HedgeMage> it shouldn't be
<HedgeMage> I'm assuming it's not a problem with the computer's CDROM since the windoze install worked.
<Ninja> Yeah the CdRom is working fine... but when i go to explore the disk i can't find the application for installing or set up .. the PC can not read most of the files
<HedgeMage> you are supposed to boot the CD, not run it from windows
<Ninja> No i did boot it but there also a version that you can download and then try before you commit i think it's called a live CD. well when i explore that one it does not recognize
<HedgeMage> The live CD is something you boot, too
<HedgeMage> it just doesn't change anything on your hard drive unless you run the install script on it
<Ninja> Ohh well i did try to boot both of those ... i ahve downloaded version 6.06 and 6.10. So are you saying that it isn't a situation where i need to have linux beacsue i should be able to boot from a computer with windows or do i need a copy of linux ?
<HedgeMage> you should only need the CDs
<HedgeMage> you see the cdrom light up showing that it is getting booted (or attempted to boot)
<HedgeMage> wow, that was a horribly constructed sentence... I'm getting sleepier than I thought
<Ninja> lol where are you
<HedgeMage> The US, west coast
<Ninja> Ohh what time is it there
<HedgeMage> quarter to midnight.
<Ninja> And you sya your child is ion preschool taht is so cool ..my fav age.. i am at University studying to be a tecaher.. and i work in a preschool. three to five is my fav age. are you SF
<HedgeMage> Cool.
<Ninja> Anyway back to business. the cdrom is reading i can hear it turning and the light does come one. I guess i will try and download the program again and see if that helps.  Thanks for your time
<HedgeMage> Ninja: I have to go to sleep, but I'll be back in about nine hours when my son is at school.  In the mean time, since you are not doing LTSP, the install is very similar to a vanilla ubuntu install so the folks in #ubuntu may be able to help until someone wakes up here
<Ninja> whats LTSP
<HedgeMage> Linux Terminal Server Project -- it is when you run all of your programs on a server and just use the user's computer to connect to the server and display stuff to the user, handle the keyboard and mouse, etc
<Ninja> Thanks
<HedgeMage> np
<cbx33> ogra, i didn't have lucked running ldm
<cbx33> what options do I need?
<ajmitch> hey cbx33
<cbx33> hi ajmitch
<pips1> morning
<SiCk> anyone got any ideas on what browser to use for kiosk mode? i need one that i can set a custom homepage, and have no browser bar, sysbar, address bar etc.
<ogra> epiphany offers all this but has a ton of dependencies ... you would need to install half of gnome
<cbx33> ogra: couldn't run ldm
<ogra> yes i just saw it....
<cbx33> heheh
<cbx33> what options do I need
<cbx33> I can the ldm binary and it said I neede dto install ldm
<cbx33> possibly becuase I didnt chroot
<cbx33> HEY willvdl
<willvdl> woohoo
<cbx33> howz it going
<pips1> hey ogra cbx33 willvdl
<cbx33> hey pips1
<SiCk> ogra: i have pretty much installed half of gnome haha
<pips1> ogra: I encountered some probs testing the RC on amd64... I'm now browsing LP to see if those bugs have already been reported.
<SiCk> ill have a wee look at epiphany, thanks mate
<ogra> pips1, check the testreports on the reporting site
<ogra> they should list all bugs found during testing
<ogra> https://www.stgraber.org/ubuntu/isotesting/
<SiCk> another little thing... just wondering about the thin-client manager in feisty, does it only work if the thin-clients arent using their own WM?
<pips1> ogra: I did that already (the isotesting site from stgraber is really helpful)
<ogra> its for thin client masnagement, not for "half fat kisok setups" yet ;)
<ogra> it only manages ltsp sessions
<SiCk> *blush*
<SiCk> haha, thought so..
<SiCk> my clients are just eating too much, cant help it, they arent doing enough excersise
<ogra> we probably might add something that acesses the client directly ... but getting this done in a safe way requires some thoughts and time to implement
<SiCk> yeah true, well i look forward to it if it'll exist :)
<ogra> cbx33, sudo /usr/share/doc/ltsp-server/examples/qemu-ltsp ?
<ogra> doesnt work ?
<cbx33> I will try tonight
<cbx33> was short on time
<cbx33> It may already be past the deadline for the image
<ogra> i just did a fresh chrtoot with the default theme ... qemu is booting already ...
<ogra> ah, crap i only have the edubuntu theme indeed ... hrm
<ogra> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/ldm_shot_qemu_feisty.png
<ogra> cbx33, ^^
<pips1> ogra: I got stung by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ltsp/+bug/105709 should I set the bug to 'confirmed' ?
<ubotu> Malone bug 105709 in ltsp "sound config not reset after thin client usage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<ogra> yeah right , i could have done that myself already :)
<cbx33> Dude you rock
<pips1> oh, I can't seem to be able to set it to confirmed, only you can?
<ogra> hmm, no ?
<ogra> you should be able to
<ogra> are you logged in ?
<pips1> yep
<ogra> weird
<pips1> where? menu on the left?
<pips1> ahh
<ogra> got it ?
<pips1> i need to click the little triangle next to the bug description
<ogra> you need to click the package name
<ogra> yeah, that works too
<pips1> done
<ogra> tell me when you are done, i want to set it to "in progress" as well :) the patch is already there :)
<pips1> ah
<pips1> cool
<ogra> there we go :)
<pips1> :)
<pips1> I'm so happy that thin client network configuration works completely automagically, now even for my setup behind a hardware firewall with dhcp server running :-D
<pips1> and also, that sound on thin client works, including sound control buttons on the client
<ogra> yeah :)
<ogra> gutsy will get microphone support ;)
<pips1> \o/
<ogra> and sound HW autodetection on the fly i hope ... so your USB headset just works if you plug it in
* ogra will have to try some ugly udev hacks :)
* pips1 needs to reboot the server, since bug 105709 just hung X completely
<ubotu> Malone bug 105709 in ltsp "sound config not reset after thin client usage" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105709
<ogra> you can fix it on the commandline ...
<ogra> /usr/bin/asoundconf unset-pulseaudio
<ogra> run that as the affected user
<pips1> i can't even access consoles, system seems totally frozen
<ogra> then gnome should work again
<ogra> ouch
<ogra> i didnt have that here this hard ...
<pips1> did you get that gnome popup error message about gnome settings daemon ?
<ogra> nope
<ogra> did you manage to make it respond again ?
<pips1> "There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon"
<pips1> no, i rebooted
<ogra> might be that you have half a gnome desktop still running in the bg
<ogra> ah, k
<pips1> when I try to login on the server directly, the desktop is very unresponsive and I get this error message
<ogra> you fixed the pulse issue before logging in ?
<pips1> nope
<ogra> heh
<ogra> you need to
<pips1> but I'm wondering about this error message
<SiCk> dont think epiphany is the way to go ogra... :(
<ogra> g-s-d seems to access the system sound ...
<ogra> SiCk, well, it has all you mentioned above ...
<SiCk> but i cant figure it out. :( haha
<pips1> so that error message is related to that bug, you think?
<SiCk> a wee bit of customising maybe.. hm
<ogra> likely, fix the pulse issue and reboot ... if its still there its unrelated
<pips1> ok
<ogra> SiCk, epiphany does everything via gconf settings
<SiCk> im not familiar with gconf?
<ogra> install gconf-editor and xterm in the chroot ... change your NFS root from ro to rw in /etc/exports and make your client Xsession start xterm .... boot the client and run gconf-editor from the xterm ....
<ogra> make your settings ... change /etc/exports back ... done
<ogra> oh, and indeed change the xsession back :)
<pips1> ogra: to fix the prob, do I just need to run 'unset-pulseadio' ? or is that just a temporary fix? do I need to replace /etc/X11/Xsession.d/80_ltsp-sound as descriped in your bug report?
<ogra> /usr/bin/asoundconf unset-pulseaudio will sufgfice for the moment ...
<ogra> *suffice
* pips1 ran unset-pulseaudio and indeed gnome now works for that user
* pips1 tries a reboot
<ogra> if you want to jump between server and thin client you should have the fix from the bug though
<pips1> jump between server and tc?
<ogra> with this user, yes
<pips1> what do you mean?
<ogra> logging in on the client will set it to pulse again
<pips1> run a session for a user on both server and tc..?
<pips1> ahh
<pips1> got you
<ogra> if you then want to log in on the server later with this user you will have the same prob
<pips1> understood
<ogra> unless you change the script
<ogra> ok :)
<SiCk> ogra, when i go to install those, i get package dependency problems, apparently libgnome2-0 is not configured, and a few others... is there a way to force configuration? i thought apt-get did that for you?
<SiCk> i think those were from when i installed epiphany-browser
<ogra> sudo chroot /opt/ltsp/i386 dpkg --configure -a
<ogra> it should have configured them for you though
<SiCk> invoke-rc.d: initscript dbus, action "start" failed, then errors all the way down ugh
<SiCk> haha
<pips1> I'm getting a screen refresh of GDM on the server's monitor when I'm logged in on the client and I change the default system language... oh, well it actually makes sense, because the options in GDM will change
<ogra> hmm
<pygi> boo :P
<SiCk> *runs off screaming*
<ogra> pips1, thats apparently normal
<pips1> right
<ogra> "<pitti> ogra: yes, langpacks have a gdm reload AFAIR"
<ogra> (from -devel)
<pips1> thanks for info :)
<pips1> what does LDM stand for again?
<pips1> L... display manager
<pips1> ?
<ogra> *g*
<ogra> LTSP :)
<pips1> ah ltsp
<pygi> don't laugh at people :P
<pips1> pffft
* pygi hides =)
<ogra> <-- grinned ...
<ogra> <-- didnt laugh
<pips1> don't worry I'm easily offended ;-)
<pips1> language settings are stored for server and clients separately, right? so even when I login as user 'A', depending on whether I login on the server directly or on a client, I might have different language settings, right?
<ogra> ldm will use the default language set oin the server unless you tell it differently
<ogra> (thats what the language button is for)
<pips1> right (what I said does apply)
* ogra goes for a coffeebreak ...
<ogra> the client is set up in the language you used to install by defauzlt btw ...
<cbx33> when is the meeting today?
<RichEd> hi cbx33 ... in 1.5 hours
<RichEd> hi pips1
<pygi> what's the meeting about this time?
<pygi> hm, cbx33 ....
<cbx33> ok I'll try to make it
<pips1> hi RichEd
<pips1> the meeting is in 30 mins, no?
* pips1 checks
<pips1> ah no, it still 1.5 hours to go
<jsgotangco> hmm n-m can be disabled right?
<pygi> jsgotangco, sure
<jsgotangco> i dont think n-m likes my wireless in feisty
<pygi> system, prefs, sessions
<pygi> startup
<jsgotangco> pygi: but that's just the n-m client right
<ogra> apt-get remove network-manager ;)
<ogra> be radical :)
<jsgotangco> bwahaha
* jsgotangco grumbles about n-m being default
<pygi> jsgotangco, apt-get remove network-manager --purge
<pygi> :)
<pygi> ogra, ^_^
<jsgotangco> hehe alright i'll be radical
* jsgotangco reboots
<cliebow> i dojntt think feisty likes wireless..
<pygi> no one likes wireless
<cliebow> it works when it bloody well feels like it in my ibook
<willvdl> doubt it's a feisty thing. more like a wireless thing
<pygi> willvdl_away, nod
<cliebow> 'join
<ogra> my wlan works fine in feisty ...
<ogra> even with broadcom card
* pygi doesn't like IPW drivers which can't connect to WPA secured networks, so he has to use wext
<pygi> evil!
<SiCk> ogra... any ideas about the configuration problem? it all seems to stem from dbus not being able to be configured?
<SiCk> i cant install anything on the chroot :(
<SiCk> ' subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<ogra> mount proc
<ogra> dbus likely needs that
<ogra> sudo chroot /opt/ltsp/i386 mount -t proc proc /proc
<ogra> and after you are done:
<ogra> sudo chroot /opt/ltsp/i386 umount /proc
<ogra> (dont forget that last step)
<SiCk> thats it! thankyou again!
<SiCk> sorry to bother again, see when you say ' change your NFS root from ro to rw in /etc/exports ' how's this done? just chmodding /etc/exports to read/write?
<bimberi> SiCk: no, edit /etc/exports and change "ro" to "rw" for the appropriate entry
<SiCk> ah, that makes sense :D
<SiCk> thanks
<pips1_> ogra, printing from a local printer attached to a thin client should work, no?
<ogra> pips1, if you configured it, yes
<RichEd> === edubuntu meeting in #ubuntu-meeting : 20 mins ====
<pips1_> well, autodetection of local printer on the thin client doesn't work (because avahi is disabled ?)
<ogra> its not supposed to
<pips1_> adding local printer manually seems to work (ipp://parallel:/dev/lp0), but test page won't print
<ogra> thats wrong
<bimberi> SiCk: yw :)
<ogra> follow th eprinitng setup pages on wiki.ltsp.org ....
<pips1_> ah
<ogra> its identical in ltsp5 ...
<ogra> we only dont support serial printers yet
<ogra> adding PRINTER_0_DEVICE=/dev/lp0 to lts.conf and configuring a jetdirect printer in the gnome-cups manager dialog should work though
<pips1_> ah, so "plugnplay" doesn't work
<pips1_> alrighty
<ogra> it never did
<ogra> in neither ltsp version
<ogra> but should be possible to implement for gutsy
<bimberi> hi ogra, my edubuntu-bugs membership on LP will expire soon.  I'd like to renew it (if it's OK). https://launchpad.net/~edubuntu-bugs/+members
<ogra> bimberi, you got another year :)
<bimberi> ... of bugmails ;)   Thanks! :)
<jsgotangco> meeting?
<ogra> 10 min
<jsgotangco> ahh k
<ogra> ubotu is always 10min ahead to make sure the room is clean ;)
<pips1_> does lts.conf need to be reloaded somehow or will changes take effect immediately?
<jsgotangco> heh ive just been out of the loop for a single release and i feel like a stranger lately
<ogra> pips1, its only read on boot of the client
<pips1_> ic
<pips1_> jsgotangco: how so?
<RichEd> === edubuntu meeting in #ubuntu-meeting : 5 mins ====
<pips1_> because of ubotu? heh
<jsgotangco> pips1_: heh no not really, 6 months is a lot of time development-wise
<jsgotangco> so yeah im getting back a bit, just testing 64bit snapshots
<ogra> not in debian :P
<jsgotangco> bwhaaha
<jsgotangco> what i mean is being actually involved and stuff
<ogra> there its just a usual release delay :)
<wima> has anyone seen problems with the pxe image where the bottom half of the logon screen is blue?
<ogra> the long debian freeze really slowed down ltsp ... i didnt get half the amount of patches from them i usually get
<wima> it doesn't happen with the etherboot images
<ogra> not here, no
<wima> i see it on several clients, but not always
<ogra> try booting without splash
<ogra> and see if it still shows up
<wima> if I ctrl-backspace, i get a normal logon screen
<wima> how do I boot without splash?
<ogra> remove the word splash from /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/i386/pxelinux.cfg/default
<wima> ok, thanks. will try
<RichEd> === edubuntu meeting in #ubuntu-meeting : now ====
<willvdl> Should be meeting time around nowish?
<SiCk> ogra, once i've modified the gconf here, all i need to do is close it and run /usr/bin/epiphany from the xsession instead?
<wima> ogra: without splash, it works. thanks
<pygi> morning bluekuja
<bluekuja> morning pygi :D
<bluekuja> how are you man?
<pygi> no football European competition for you heh? :P
<pygi> bluekuja, tired, eyes hurt
<pygi> I blame serious lack of sleep
<pygi> you?
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> I need to study for the whole afternoon
<bluekuja> damn
<pygi> heh, I solve that easily
<pygi> I cancel exams :P
<bluekuja> :D
<pygi> and fail the year ofcourse, but :P\
<bluekuja> ahahh
<bluekuja> yeah, you can only fail and year
<bluekuja> *an
<bluekuja> but thats not nice
<bluekuja> need to start working, I don't want to study for all my life
<bluekuja> :P
<pygi> :P
<pygi> what are you studying anyway?
<bluekuja> italian litterature
<bluekuja> and something more
<pygi> ah :)
<bluekuja> you?
<pygi> organization and informatics
<bluekuja> ooh cool
<pygi> not really
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> :P
<pygi> there are only a few interesting topics + programming would be funny if it wasn't sad
<pygi> bluekuja, alive? :P
<bluekuja> yep, I'm writing some mails
<bluekuja> just opened my pc
<bluekuja> need to run now...I'm so late
<bluekuja> brb later!
<jsgotangco> goodbye!
* ogra takes a break and then does a i386 netinstall 
<SiCk> ogra, in gconf-editor, when i run it on the client, change all the settings, close it and restart it, all the settings are lost again... any ideas?
<SiCk> or, anyone really
<sbalneav> Morning all
<bddebian> Heya
<sbalneav> heya!
<sbalneav> Brazil loves Ubuntu
<sbalneav> and Edubuntu!
<SiCk> =/
<SiCk> so does northern ireland \o/
<sbalneav> Cool!
<RichEd> hey sbalneav ... so is edubuntu Big in Brazil ?
<ogra> SiCk, hmm, remove /home from copy_dirs in the ltsp-client-setup defaults ?
<ogra> indeed home must bewriteable and not in a tmpfs ...
<sbalneav> RichEd: My straw poll says "yes".
<sbalneav> I'd say probably 20% of *buntu users were Edubuntu.
<ogra> danmed, i think i need a new spacebar
<sbalneav> "                                                         "
<sbalneav> There, use some of those.
<RichEd> sbalneav: and any guess as to what % of linux users are *buntu ?
<sbalneav> I got lots if you need some more.
<sbalneav> RichEd: When Jono asked "How many people use Ubuntu", there were probably 500 or so people in the auditorium, I'd say 75% shot up their hands.
<sbalneav> Ubuntu was everywhere
<sbalneav> Lots of the booths were running it
<RichEd> most excellent
<sbalneav> Maddog uses it on his laptop.
<sbalneav> And his speech was basically 40 minutes of "LTSP is the greatest thing since sliced bread, you should all drop what you're doing and go learn it"
<sbalneav> And guess which distro has it built in?
* sbalneav thinks hard
<sbalneav> think think think
* RichEd wonders as well
<RichEd> ermmmmm does it end in a U ?
<ogra> sbalneav, hey you said 35% yesterday
<sbalneav> I checked my figures
<ogra> :)
<sbalneav> I actually kept track, beleive it or not. :)
<sbalneav> When I added it up this morning, it was a bit lower than I thought.  Still, good tho!
<sbalneav> Talked to alot of people about the second CD, they were REAL happy about the lang support.
<sbalneav> That's a huge win for them down there.
* bronze applauds
* SiCk concurs
<ogra> well, we're just discussing dropping the first CD ... but i already told you that
<sbalneav> I think having a general "Ubuntu thin client server" cd is an awesome idea, and then focusing on the Edubuntu as an addon is an awesome idea.
<sbalneav> It puts a CLEAR demarcation between the TECH side (LTSP, TCM, etc etc etc) and the EDU side (games, content, etc)
<ogra> convince mdz ;)
<ogra> he doesnt like the idea
<SiCk> i totally agree to be honest
<SiCk> im sure there are alot of people ( like me ) that wont really ever use the educational side of it
<ogra> (at loeast the one of having a dedicated thin client CD)
<sbalneav> I suspect it would be way easier to attract Educators to help out if they can JUST focus on the edu side of things, and not feel intimidated by the tech side.
<ogra> yeah
<sbalneav> Sure, are you discussing it in a channel somewhere now?
<sbalneav> I'll throw my 2 cents in.
<ogra> i would like to make the move to addon really ... independently from thet thin client CD ...
<ogra> *that
<sbalneav> I'm not above bribing people either.
<ogra> no, we discussed it in the meeting today
<sbalneav> Want me to send him an email?
<ogra> and i personally discussed it with mdz yesterday
<ogra> nah
<ogra> we'll have a BOF about it
<SiCk> haha, you'll just annoy him :P
<ogra> i'll register a spec
<sbalneav> ok, yeah schedule it.
<sbalneav> I think it's an awesome idea.
<ogra> yup, me too
<sbalneav> Are we planning on getting Moodle into edubuntu?  And supplying some example content?
<ogra> 1. yes, 2. no not planned yet
<sbalneav> See, that'd be an excellent place to get some Edu people involved.  I want to see more teachers in on this.  And the ones we do have, like Trask and cliebow, get more heaviliy involved in the edu.
<SiCk> im going to shove this thin-client through my head
<bronze> ?
<bronze> they're not that thin....
<SiCk> wits end.
<SiCk> haha
<bronze> issue?
<SiCk> everything
<bronze> more specifically?
<SiCk> gconf-editor , trying to get kiosk mode running for epiphany on a thin-client
<SiCk> set all the settings and it doesnt save once restarted...
<bronze> oh.
<SiCk> so i try running it at sudo gconf-editor
<SiCk> and get ' password: '
<bronze> whose passwrod did you enter?
<SiCk> of course root isnt set up on the thin-client and it wont let me change the root password
<ogra> nah
<SiCk> the user im logged in as has --disabled-password
<ogra> do what i told you above
<SiCk> so i hit just enter and get command line again
<SiCk> ?? i must've missed it
<ogra> there is no point using sudo
<ogra> <ogra> SiCk, hmm, remove /home from copy_dirs in the ltsp-client-setup defaults ?
<ogra> <ogra> indeed home must bewriteable and not in a tmpfs ...
<SiCk> i was thinking it was maybe a permissions problem
<bronze> ogra: it has scrolled away, can you re-iterate?
<bronze> oh, you did :-)
<SiCk> so i remove that and re-build the client?
<ogra> no
<ogra> remove it while using gconf-editor
<ogra> add it back after you made your settings
<ogra> look for home in /opt/ltsp/i386/etc/default/ltsp-client-setup, comment that line and reboot the client ....
<ogra> make your gconf stuff and set it to a tmpfs dir again
<bronze> ogra: nice.
<SiCk> hmm
<SiCk> copy_dirs=""
<SiCk> :/
<SiCk> is that maybe a problem? or will that only change if the client is booted?
<ogra> look at the bottom
<ogra> you have added two lines for the kiosk setup
<SiCk> ooh thar it is :P
<SiCk> so what'd we just do there? edit it, then reboot it and not allow it to make changes?
<SiCk> just booting now to see if it's worked, just changed the xsession
<SiCk> muh
<ogra> ?
<ogra> meeh
<SiCk> muh - sign of dismay
<SiCk> might go back to opera... had a wee bit more luck with it... haha
<ogra> so your changes worked but you didnt like them ?
<ogra> or whats the prob ?
<SiCk> changes didnt work, it hates me :( , whereas the only problem with opera i'm having is a license dialogue box! .. well, that and the addressbar keeps showing.. but i got rid of that somehow once before... just not completely sure how yet!
<SiCk> i've just been trying a few options that are open to me
<ogra> thbe license diqalog will go away once you have okeyed it with a writeable homedir ...
<ogra> same thing as the gconf thing ...
<SiCk> i think i maybe did the homedir thing wrong last time then ?
<SiCk> i dont think i'm completely understanding what you're telling me about the homedir... my fault... :/
<ogra> dunno ... comment out the line, reboot the client, make your changes ... set the line back and reboot
<SiCk> see when i do that, i get there is no writable filesystem and cannot open gconf-editor at all...
<ogra> copy_dirs makes the thin client move the homedir into memory ... all changes you make are lost after a reboot
<SiCk> ahh
<ogra> removing the copy_dirs line with a readwruite exported nfs mount will make it possible to write changes to it
<SiCk> that's when you change the /etc/exports on the server to rw instead of ro yes?
<SiCk> so i change that, comment out the line and i should be able to boot gconf-editor?
<SiCk> make changes then drop all that back the way it was
<SiCk> i'm the meaning of layman. haha
<RichEd> ogra: ping
<ogra> pong
<RichEd> can you send the text points for the announcement before you go to bed tonight ?
<RichEd> I'll send back to you for review when you wake up
<ogra> yup
<RichEd> and then send to willvdl by 10:00 UTC at the latest so we can get the web & wiki pages done
<RichEd> thank you velly much
<sbalneav> When't Zero Hour?
<sbalneav> When's?
<RichEd> sbalneav:
<RichEd> <Mithrandir> RichEd: after I press the button is probably a good time. :-)
<RichEd> <RichEd> Mithrandir: when do you think that will be ? just to get myself ready ...
<RichEd> <Mithrandir> RichEd: some time during the day; we're roughly in the same TZ.
<RichEd> sbalneav: so there is a zero day, but not yeat a zero hour
<RichEd> *yet
<willvdl> shweet
<SiCk> ogra i'm being inundated with ' read-only filesystem '
<willvdl> maybe it wants you to read it?
<SiCk> haha
<willvdl> sorry
<SiCk> :P
<SiCk> i need a bit of humor
<SiCk> haha
<RichEd> SiCk: did you hear the one about the baby seal that walked into a club ?
<ogra> but you made the nfs changes we talked about some hours ago ?
* RichEd drags up old bad jokes
<willvdl> At Stellies we had the Seal Cub Club Club...dedicated to bad seal jokes
<SiCk> nfs changes being the one in /etc/exports ?
<SiCk> RichEd: i dont think so :P
<ogra> yes and indeed a restart of nfs to make them take effect
<SiCk> nfs-common yes?
<SiCk> ( still learning )
<ogra> nope
<ogra> -kernel-server
<SiCk> well, done that one too.. haha
<SiCk> had a wee check through /etc/init.d/
<SiCk> argh, well its still not working
<SiCk> ill have a go at it tomorrow
<SiCk> home time now!
<SiCk> seeyas all later
<SiCk> thanks for all the help
<jitj> I'm going to be doing a presentation on FLOSS and edubuntu on Friday. Would there be any problem with me getting all of the participants logging in to this IRC as a part of the presentation?
<LaserJock> how many people?
<jitj> Should be around 20
<LaserJock> I wouldn't think that would be a problem as long as you can keep the class from being too noisy :-)
<jitj> I'm not sure that most have used IRC and I'd like them to know about the community that surrounds open source software.
<jitj> Of course, I'm highlighting mailing lists, wiki's, forums, etc...
<LaserJock> yeah sure
<LaserJock> what time?
<jitj> The session is 8:30-10A EST...I would guess we'll be doing the IRC thing around 8:45-9A.
<LaserJock> yeah, I'd think there would be people around
<jitj> I plan to distribute the Edubuntu 6.10 live cd with the participants and use gaim for IRC (I guess it is now pidgin).
<LaserJock> too early for me
<LaserJock> excellent
<jitj> Even if there isn't anyone here, we could talk quietly among ourselves :^)
<LaserJock> hehe
<jitj> I'll make sure to tell everyone that Laserjock said it was okay :^)
<jitj> Now back to finishing up the presentation.  The outline is here:
<jitj> http://connectingandcollaborating.pbwiki.com/FLOSS%20Your%20World
<LaserJock> that's pretty extensive
<jitj> It is going to be a hands-on session for the participants...I haven't had a chance to try the Live CD on the computers yet.  I'm crossing my fingers that it will work -- these are computers being brought in from another district.
<LaserJock> will you get a chance before the presentation?
<LaserJock> what is the target audience?
<jitj> I should be able to try it tomorrow afternoon
<jitj> I'm actually presenting the edubuntu cd to our area schoo district technology directors in a lab tomorrow afternoon (I know it works on those machines...been tested already)
<jitj> I'm presenting the longer session Friday to teachers and other staff who have an interest in the Web 2.0 type technologies...don't know for sure who will be at my session
<jitj> http://connectingandcollaborating.pbwiki.com - here's the conference link
<jitj> If you think about it, Open Source has been web 2.0 before web 2.0 even existed
<LaserJock> :-)
<jitj> I'm open for suggestions if anyone has something they think I should tell this group
<cliebow_> jitj:nx is pretty spiffy to show off 8~)
<LaserJock> jitj: "Edubuntu ROCKS!" ? ;-)
<cliebow_> Edubuntu ROCKS!!
<cliebow_> almost all the time 8~)
<jitj> What makes nx cool?
<SimonAnibal> what is nx?
<cliebow_> ohhh..getting a desktop from half way across the worlsd
<jitj> Do you have a desktop halfway around the world I can connect to?
<cliebow_> in Maine?
<cliebow_> far enough away?
<jitj> Hmmm...Michigan to Maine....not bad
<cliebow_> i think nomachines is in Italy
<cliebow_> i can set up a login for you ans send you the client.id_dsa.key
<SimonAnibal> that's a little harsh, I'm sure there are a few ;-)
<jitj> Don't worry about setting it up at this point. Thanks for the offer, though.  I appreciate it.
<cliebow_> sure
<jitj> It is a good point that these remote connections might be valuable for schools to allow students and staff to do work remotely.
<cliebow_> i do it all the time in my satellite schools..six of them
<jitj> How does the maine laptop program impact your schools?
<cliebow_> it hurts my ltsp..cause everyone is wandering around with a wireless laptop
<jitj> I kind of figured that might happen...
<cliebow_> we biught out like 200 extra plus our own at 40 bucks a pop..plus we have the mlti2 laptops
<cliebow_> they make dandy ltsp clients btw
<jitj> what are the mlti2 laptops?
<cliebow_> second round maine laptop initiative
<cliebow_> g4 with 512 memory
<jitj> Ahhh....
<jitj> Are the mac laptops the right technology for a 1-to-1?
<cliebow_> i guess.. i used to hate the little bas..things
<cliebow_> but the first round was 128 meg and they were a pain in the tail
<cliebow_> i hate the proprietary nature..but they have been ok software wise
<jitj> We're just finishing moving our district desktops from Macs to PC's because they were challenging to support
<cliebow_> job security here 8~)
<jitj> I'd have a hard time putting macs back in place...linux would be much more enjoyable
<cliebow_> if they so much as wink we reimage
<jitj> reimaging is our friend for desktops, too
<cliebow_> using rapid image deploynment
<cliebow_> with windows you could reboot..with macs just reimage..and with linux..the beat goes on 8~
<cliebow_> )
<jitj> :^)
<cliebow_> anyone work enough with sql to know what privs to grant to debian-sys-maint when migrating a databse from a redhat?
<pips1_> ogra: is the following link the only place to get edubuntu DVDs? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/dvd/current/
<LaserJock> I think there might be some mirrors
<ogra> it will be here after relese http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/releases/7.04/
<ogra> *release
<ogra> or here .... http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/releases/feisty/
<pips1_> ogra: also, I'm now editing the explanatory text on the download page... I need to make some adjustments because of the new situation with the addon cd
<ogra> ok
<pips1_> first, I need to be clear on the situation though
<pips1_> so, for the "classroom server solution", you will need to get the "alternate" cd, plus, (optionally) the server-addon cd, right?
<ogra> yep
<pips1_> is it still called "alternate"?
<ogra> nope
<ogra> server and serveraddon
<pips1_> oki, gotcha
<pips1_> what does the edubunte "live" cd contain?
<ogra> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/daily/current/
* pips1_ reads
<ogra> a live session with edubuntu desktop and a selection of applications you find on the addon CD
<pips1_> do you have a similar link for the edubuntu live cd, I could use as reference text?
<pips1_> ^^^ as the link to the server isos you just pasted above
<ogra> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/daily-live/current/
<pips1_> ta, great!
<pips1_> ah, it's now called "desktop" cd, makes sense
<pips1_> so, from the desktop cd, you can install a workstation, right?
<pips1_> ogra  ^^^
<pips1_> will that already include all the edu apps?
<pips1_> and what about the language files?
<pips1_> one only gets the more "unusual" languages for the desktop cd / workstation install from the online repos, i take it?
<ogra> it wont include the edu apps
<ogra> (the installde version)
<ogra> *installed
<ogra> you still have to use the addon CD for them ... they are only in the live session
<ogra> langpacks: es xh pt de fr ca cs el are on the server CD ....
<ogra> es xh pt de fr are on the live CD
<ogra> *all other* langpacks we have in ubuntu are on the addon CD
<ogra> oh, indeed include en for both above
<pips1_> thanks, now I'm pretty clear about the situation I think
<pips1_> however, can you please explain the language abbreviations above?  es xh pt de fr ca cs el
<pips1_> es = spanish
<pips1_> xh = ?
<pips1_> pt = ?
<pips1_> de = german
<pips1_> fr = french
<pips1_> ca = ?
<pips1_> cs = ?
<pips1_> el = ?
<highvoltage> xh = Xhosa
<highvoltage> pips1_: they're iso codes, afaik
<pips1_> right
* pips1_ googles
<highvoltage> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_ISO_639-1_codes
<pips1_> ta, got it :)
<highvoltage> ogra: what's the best way to check whether I'm on a livecd? to check whether casper is installed?
<sacater> yawn
<sacater> highvoltage: need me yet?
* sacater stretches
<highvoltage> sacater: hey there!
<sacater> :o
<sacater> tis me
<highvoltage> sacater: I notices last night our surnames differ by just one character
<sacater> yours?
<highvoltage> my surname is "Carter"
<sacater> oh
<sacater> common
<sacater> cater uis unique
<sacater> is*
<highvoltage> my middle name is misspelled, so in total my name is still unique :)
<highvoltage> sacater: the Ubuntu education summit is taking place from 2 May, it will be mostly a face to face gathering, but we'll be extending it over IRC and VoIP, so it would be great if you could get involved through that
<sacater> ooh
<sacater> ever heard of gizmo project?
<sacater> its a voip skype, etc etc serviec
<sacater> service*
<sacater> all free :D
<sacater> i use that, username is sacatermeister
<highvoltage> haven't used it yet, is it packaged for Ubuntu yet?
<sacater> highvoltage: it may help with gathering too, as you can open up conference rooms too as well for free
<sacater> highvoltage: gizmoproject.com
<sacater> you have to get their binary
<sacater> .deb
<highvoltage> sacater: I'm not sure what canonical currently has planned, but we can possibly try gizmo out
<sacater> makes no real difference to me, as it supports multiple protocols
<sacater> highvoltage: try it with me now, its quick to install
<sacater> highvoltage: you need a headset or mic or course :P
<sacater> highvoltage: second of may.... where?
<highvoltage> sacater: download is 28% complete
<sacater> cool
<highvoltage> sacater: Seville, Spain
<sacater> o
<sacater> damnut
<sacater> ill extend over irc and voip
<highvoltage> sacater: https://launchpad.net/sprints/ues-sevilla-2007
<sacater> ooh
<sacater> ive never really understood edubuntu, is it for schools? colleges? what?
<sacater> librarys ive noticed
<sacater> highvoltage: download status?
<sacater> highvoltage: #sacater
<sacater>  /j it
* highvoltage installs
<sacater> mmmk
<sacater> highvoltage: if no special irc channel has been selected for the may gathering, i would be willing to lend mine out, with ops of course, topic etc
<highvoltage> sacater: ok
<sacater> tell all to convey inside #sacater
<highvoltage> IRC channels is at least something we've never had a lack of :)
<sacater> heh
<sacater> highvoltage: add me on gizmo when you are ready
<sacater> added :o
<sacater> call me or i call you :P
<sacater> aw hell i will call you
<highvoltage> sacater: I get a message saying that you're not available
<sacater> oh
<sacater> bollocks
<sacater> hang on
<highvoltage> I think I just left a message that will sound like typing :)
<sacater> mmk
<highvoltage> it sounded like an asterisk voice mail box. probably is :)
<sacater> okay try me now
<highvoltage> sacater: now I get a different message that says you haven't set up your voicemail yet
<highvoltage> try to phone me?
<sacater> kk
<sacater> wait
<sacater> plan b
<sacater> add 'sacater'
<highvoltage> it says it's not an existing username.
<sacater> im gonna make it then
<sacater> a few secs
<sacater> add samcater
<sacater> highvoltage:
<highvoltage> adding...
<sacater> try me now
<highvoltage> sacater: are you irssi'ing from a gentoo box? your irssi version looks quite new
<sacater> i am doing via a gentoo server
<highvoltage> ringing...
<highvoltage> voice mail.
<sacater> i aint getting
<sacater> oh well
<sacater> back to sacatermeister
* highvoltage left a voicemail
<willvdl> highvoltage, what time does digital freedoms start tomorrow?
<highvoltage> willvdl: I heard that it's something like 2pm
<willvdl> oh
<highvoltage> willvdl: I'm probably not going to go anymore
<willvdl> ah
<willvdl> (quick, I've got some vowels left)
<highvoltage> willvdl: it seems like it's a bit of a disaster. Ross was there to look at the stands today, and he said people there didn't know what was going on, and that nothing was happening. and the career expo is happening in parrallel with that, and it seems that all the attention is going there
<highvoltage> aaaaeeeiii!
<willvdl> eh?
<sacater> highvoltage: hang on a mo
<willvdl> ooooh
<sacater> highvoltage: callimhg
<willvdl> highvoltage, http://tinyurl.com/2hwq7o  <--seems more like 9am
<highvoltage> sacater: we're in a call, but I can't here you
<sacater> highvoltage: speaker error
<sacater> no
<sacater> mic error
<sacater> GAH
<highvoltage> could you hear me?
<sacater> yep
<sacater> you soun young
<sacater> sound*
<highvoltage> :)
<highvoltage> you should probably go to the gnome mixer and put the mic volume up under capture settings
<sacater> thats what im thinking
<sacater> but i use xfce
<highvoltage> xfce's mixer can do it too. otherwise you could use alsamixer from a terminal.
<sacater> try now
<highvoltage> can't hear you
<sacater> nope
<sacater> let me try alsa mix
<highvoltage> heard a "clunk" sound though
<sacater> that was part of gizmo
<sacater> damnit this sucks
<highvoltage> willvdl: ah, we talked about Jimmy Wales too, so perhaps Ross was telling me about when he was coming up (I should listen more closely)
<willvdl> come to the community BoF?
<willvdl> day 2 at 3pm
<highvoltage> friday afternoon... that sounds doable.
<highvoltage> willvdl: do you know sacater yet?
<willvdl> nope, hi
<sacater> ello
<highvoltage> willvdl: only 14 and already an Ubuntu contributor :)
<sacater> highvoltage: alsa isnt picking me im either
<willvdl> 14 what :)
<sacater> im teh sacatermeister
<sacater> 14 ans
<sacater> age
<highvoltage> willvdl: 14 years old
<sacater> parle francais
<willvdl> un poco
<willvdl> espanol
<sacater> late
<sacater> mfskjndjfsfdsnkdfnjsdnfkjnsdfnkjnsndf
<sacater> boned
<sacater> :P
* highvoltage startes listening to spanish cd today
<willvdl> ah, French keyboard
<highvoltage> *started
<sacater> highvoltage: sound recorder isnt picking me up either
<willvdl> ah aprender Espanol...
<highvoltage> "sound recorder"? that's in Windows, right? ;)
<sacater> no
<sacater> look in gnome
<sacater> multimedia
<willvdl> highvoltage, go to Peru, lose your plane-tickets and learn the hard way... like a man!
<sacater> willvdl: a man wouldnt lose his plane tickets
<sacater> :D
<highvoltage> sacater: alsamixer -V capture
<highvoltage> sacater: try to set the volume up on that
<willvdl> highvoltage, http://tinyurl.com/18r <-- community BoF is tomorrow, Morgan's session is Friday
<sacater> k
<highvoltage> willvdl: that doesn't want to load here :/
<willvdl> anyhoo, have't forgotten to set up a quick chat on IRC
<willvdl> http://digitalfreedom.uwc.ac.za/index.php?module=cms&displayId=init_4301_1176452796&sectionid=init_1513_1173207574&id=init_4301_1176452796
<sacater> highvoltage: try now
<highvoltage> still can't here you :/
<sacater> not to me
<sacater> me to you
<highvoltage> still nothing
<sacater> are you saying anything
<willvdl> eh
<highvoltage> sacater: heard me there?
<sacater> highvoltage: no...
* highvoltage tries the party line
<sacater> wtf is in there
<sacater> get out
<sacater> ill open a conference line
<highvoltage> heh, it was just a bunch of noise
<sacater> yep
<sacater> i got that...
<sacater> wait a mo
<sacater> highvoltage: dial this 1222999221
<highvoltage> calling...
<highvoltage> "Your call cannot be connected as dialed"
<sacater> oh
<sacater> hang on
<highvoltage> sacater: I need to get some sleep, been a long day! :)
<sacater> got it
<sacater> 12228886655
<highvoltage> ok let's try one more time
<sacater> i can tell you are in
<highvoltage> can't hear you :/
<sacater> but cant hear you
<sacater> i cant hear you either
<sacater> try again tommorow
<highvoltage> ok
<sacater> afterschool :P
<highvoltage> and after work :)
<highvoltage> I hear frogs... hmmm
<willvdl> erm
<highvoltage> oh, now they say I'm the 3rd participant to the call.
<highvoltage> anyway...
<sacater> ojh
<sacater> 3rd?
<sacater> 1st
<highvoltage> yeah.
<sacater> i left
<highvoltage> goodnight willvdl and sacater
<sacater> i closed it off
<sacater> night
<willvdl> gnight
<sacater> ill keep working on ir
<highvoltage> cool
<willvdl> pond boy
<sacater> that was the conference room
<sacater> frog noises
<pips1_> what does the edubuntu DVD contain (feisty)?
<pips1_> ogra ^^^ ?
<pips1_> highvoltage: ?
<pips1_> anyone?
<willvdl> pips1_, everything if I'm not mistaken
<pips1_> hm
<pips1_> define everything please
<pips1_> can you start a live session, e.g.
<pips1_> ?
<willvdl> I've actually never touched one
<pips1_> neither have i
<pips1_> on our current download page, it says "The DVD image contains both the live, and install ISO's, as well as all the packages officially supported by Ubuntu"
<willvdl> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/dvd/current/
<willvdl> sounds right...
<pips1_> oh, and what about shipit? they used to only ship 6.06 LTS, but it seems that they now changed that to ship the lastest release
<pips1_> willvdl: you still here?
<willvdl> yeha
<pips1_> could you proof read the download page?
<willvdl> sure. link?
<pips1_> do you still know your drupal login password?
<pips1_> (the page isn't published)
<willvdl> pips1_, about ShipIt, dapper is still shipped (LTS) but Edgy should be replaced with Feisty
<willvdl> yeah, lemme check...
<willvdl> urk
<willvdl> gotit
<pips1_> :)
<pips1_> willvdl: see pm
#edubuntu 2007-04-19
<Felix765> hi, I'd like some help with ltsp
<Felix765> I think i've got it installed OK. But I cannot connect from a (thick) client using Terminal Server Client
<Felix765> I'm using Feisty
<cliebow>  Felix765 terminal server  client??
<cliebow> has  naught to do with ltsp
<cliebow> you do meana  windows terminal server client?
<Felix765> No, the Termianl server client in edubuntu desktop
<Felix765> Hi pips1
<pips1> hi
<Felix765> Do you happen to know anything about ltsp?
<pips1_> a little :)
<willvdl> eeek! a clone!
<pips1_> hehe
<Felix765> I'm new to it. Running edubuntu server and trying to connect from edubuntu desktop, but get 'connection refused'
<willvdl> Felix765, how are you trying to connect?
<Felix765> I'm using the Terminal Server Client in ed. desktop
<Felix765> Should I use RDP setting or VLC etc?
<Felix765> How can I tell if ltsp is even running on the server? Is there a process I can grep for?
<Felix765> I don't want to use thin client, just client app running on thick client.
<pips1> Felix765: I would like to help you, but I'm busy preparing some text for the release tomorrow.
<pips1> can you come back at another time?
<Felix765> Sure
<pips1> sorry :)
<cliebow> Felix765, ltsp is all about  thin client..but  there are numeroous ways to get a  desktop on  a linux server
<bimberi> Felix765: Just install a vncserver on the server and connect to that.
<cliebow> nx  is way  cool...vnc is..well.challenged
<cliebow> an sshvnc-applet works
<Burgwork> cliebow: nx has serious licensing issues
<bimberi> well, vnc is ok on a LAN ;)
<cliebow> ohh??freenx?
<Felix765> Doesn't vnc take over an existing running desktop, whereas terminal server method logs in to new session?
<Burgwork> cliebow: well, freenx is nice but the nx people are not playing nice with the X people
<bimberi> Felix765: no, that's vino
<Felix765> bimberi: vino?
<bimberi> Felix765: you can set up separate sessions using vnc
<cliebow> ltsp  is about thin-client..d/l a kernel..mount aan nfs chroot
<bimberi> !vino-server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vino-server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bimberi> urgh
<cliebow> Burgwork, i am sorry to hear thatr..
<bimberi> !info vino
<ubotu> vino: VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.0-0ubuntu2.4 (edgy), package size 173 kB, installed size 1956 kB
<bimberi> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ajmitch> Burgwork: you mean being a GPL-only fork of an old xfree86?
<cliebow> heh
<Burgwork> basically, yes
<ajmitch> it blocks including any of the tens of thousands of lines of changes in x.org
<Felix765> cliebow: I know that ltsp does the network boot stuff for setting up the clients, doesn't it also server-side stuff to allow connections?
<cliebow> not really..
<Felix765> What I want is for multiple clients, running on windows, to be able to connect to individual sessions on the server and run firefox
<cliebow> you can take a kernel and a filesystem and plunk  it on any system that provides 4 essential services
<Felix765> but I'm testing at the moment with Edubuntu desktop
<cliebow> cant just use windows  firefox..i dont see the point
<Felix765> cliebow: There is a point believe me
<cliebow> hmmm..maybe you better explain..better  yet..explain on 3ltsp
<Felix765> cliebow: I want users to have access to a web based document management system without the ability to retain any temporary copies which may get downloaded to their pc's
<cliebow> err. how about running cygwin on windows?
<Felix765> Haven't looked in to that
<Felix765> cygwin is not free is it
<Felix765> ?
<cliebow> far as   iknow it is..always used to was
<Felix765> OK. but it will require installation on 50 pc's whereas RDP for example is alreadythere and lightweight
<cliebow> yep..
<cliebow> just pay the Man..
<cliebow> windows 200 server..oor 2003
<Felix765> SO I don't need to worry about ltsp then. I just need ...?
<bimberi> Felix765: There is this - http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/VNC_GDM .  It uses XDMCP which doesn't have a great security reputation though.
<Felix765> Thank, I'll have a look
<Felix765> cliebow: VNC can set up new seesions for users can it? I didn't know that
<cliebow> you cant take over an ols session on a linux box running on  :0 x11vnc is the glue for that..but it will set up a new session
<cliebow> running  vnc via xientd is way cool cause you get a login screen from gdm..thtat is what rmy  windows compadres do here
<Felix765> that sounds interesting, can you provide any (more) pointers?
<cliebow> bimberi's url is the heart of it
<bimberi> there's also this: http://www.movingtofreedom.org/2007/02/16/howto-remote-desktop-with-vnc-in-ubuntu-edgy-gnu-linux/
<Felix765> Ok, I'll go and read that.
<cliebow> you can if you get really ored look at wiki.ltsp.org under experimentala
<bimberi> (which looks good but very long winded I must say)
<cliebow> for sshvnc-applet
<Felix765> Thank guys.
<cliebow> good luck
<willvdl> where did my bandwidth go?
<willvdl> pips1, all good? drop me a mail if you need anything
<willvdl> I'll be doing the release note for the web tomorrow
<pips1> i'm fine, matt has a lot on his hands though, me thinks
<willvdl> night all
<knix__> Hello all, does anyone know how to use the Rescue Mode in edgy?
<bettsp> Hi, is there any documentation on setting up a login server for [e,x,k] Ubuntu?
<Burgwork> login server?
<Burgwork> ie: centralized accounts?
<bettsp> Burgwork: Yeah, separate computers, separate installations, but they talk to one PC for /etc/passwd et al
<Burgwork> for that you need ldap
<bettsp> Not a full thin-client implementation
<Burgwork> ldap, not ltsp
<Burgwork> and why not use ltsp fat clients?
<bettsp> Burgwork: Fat clients?
<Burgwork> then you only need to setup one computer
<bettsp> Burgwork: Well, none of the machines in the lab have any real power, the best we've got is like 1.4 GHz with maybe 30GB or so disk
<Burgwork> however, for setting up ldap, you need to see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAPClientAuthentication and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<Burgwork> that is fine
<Burgwork> fat clients do all the computing locally
<bettsp> Ok, that sounds like exactly what I want actually
<bettsp> When is this spec implemented as-of?
<Burgwork> 5.10, although it takes a bit of setup todo
<bettsp> Burgwork: Ok, so it's not brand-new by any means
<bettsp> Burgwork: This is awesome, thanks very much for your help
<Burgwork> no worries
<Burgwork> we are about to launch 7.04, so the devs are pretty busy
<Burgwork> the ldap stuff is pretty easy, but if you need help with it, come chat with me
<Burgwork> if you need help with the ltsp stuff, ask around in here
<bettsp> Ok, cool - we're probably gonna install 7.04, it's a college open-source software lab and everyone there is pretty computer-savvy
<cliebow_> bettsp: id make servers of your clients in a heartbeat
<bettsp> cliebow_: come again?
<cliebow_> heh it sounds like your clients are better machines than my servers
<bettsp> cliebow_: Our clients aren't that great, the machine I described is our "good" one
<bettsp> The rest are like 700Mhz Athlon, 500 MHz P2, etc
<cliebow_> ok...just teasing
<cliebow_> mine are p2 200 meg with 64 meg ram
<bettsp> cliebow_: Ouch
<cliebow_> But they work great...now that i have 100 meg nics
<cliebow_> instead of isa cards
<ajmitch> yes, isa cards would be a little limiting
<cliebow_> they gave me a foot in the door..god bless em
<Meshezabeel> what times are meetings?
<LaserJock> the Edubuntu meetings?
<bimberi> !meetings
<ubotu> Edubuntu meetings are held weekly on Wednesdays, alternating between 12:00 UTC and 20:00 UTC
<bimberi> Just set that one up ;)
<bimberi> @schedule
<ubotu> Schedule for Etc/UTC: 19 Apr 15:00: Development Team | 21 Apr 17:00: Support Team | 24 Apr 20:00: Technical Board | 25 Apr 20:00: Edubuntu | 26 Apr 20:00: MOTU | 26 Apr 21:00: Ubuntu Development Team
<Meshezabeel> cool :) thanks :)
<bimberi> np :)
<bimberi> !meetings
<ubotu> Edubuntu meetings are held weekly on Wednesdays, alternating between 12:00 UTC and 20:00 UTC.  @schedule  may show when the next one will be.
<Meshezabeel> dumb question, is UTC same as GMT?
<bimberi> Meshezabeel: yes
<Meshezabeel> ok, thanks, I know I'm -600 GMT, but just wanted to make sure it was the same ;)
<bimberi> Meshezabeel: you can do this...
<bimberi> @schedule sydney
<ubotu> Schedule for Australia/Sydney: 20 Apr 01:00: Development Team | 22 Apr 03:00: Support Team | 25 Apr 06:00: Technical Board | 26 Apr 06:00: Edubuntu | 27 Apr 06:00: MOTU | 27 Apr 07:00: Ubuntu Development Team
<bimberi> (for a major city in your timezone)
<Meshezabeel> Schedule for Canada/Regina
<Meshezabeel> @Schedule for Canada/Regina
<Meshezabeel> @Schedule for regina
<Meshezabeel> lol
<bimberi> @schedule regina
<ubotu> Schedule for America/Regina: 19 Apr 09:00: Development Team | 21 Apr 11:00: Support Team | 24 Apr 14:00: Technical Board | 25 Apr 14:00: Edubuntu | 26 Apr 14:00: MOTU | 26 Apr 15:00: Ubuntu Development Team
<Meshezabeel> lol, I'm dense today
<Meshezabeel> er always ;)
<bimberi> :)
<Meshezabeel> course I've been trying to wash some gasoline off of some items I purchased on ebay, I think it's affecting my cognitive abilities
<bimberi> yep, that would.  Especially if it's leaded.
<Bhaskar> LTSP is builtin in a edubuntu live CD?
<LaserJock> no
<LaserJock> I think there are technical reasons
<LaserJock> size for one I think
<Bhaskar> LaserJock, so need to add package after installation
<LaserJock> hmm?
<LaserJock> you said the LiveCD
<Bhaskar> LaserJock, i mean i have install edubuntu from live CD, then LTSP installation process?
<LaserJock> you could do that
<LaserJock> but you are better off installing from the server disk
<Bhaskar> LaserJock, i want to know LTSP package is not included on that CD, then i need to download LTSP package then install ya?
<LaserJock> yeah
<Bhaskar> LaserJock, so LTSP package for Ubuntu , ya
<LaserJock> yes, you can do that
<Bhaskar> LaserJock, so i need to dl from Tarball image, ya
<LaserJock> no no
<Bhaskar> LaserJock, how ?
<LaserJock> you need to install the ltsp packages from the Ubuntu repositry
<Bhaskar> LaserJock, sudo apt-get install ltsp-server-standalone openssh-server
<LaserJock> sounds about right
<Bhaskar> Laser_away,  it takes a lots time coz low bandwidth, i suggest LTSP package should be integrated on CD/DVD as K12ltsp integrated in Fedora core
<Bhaskar> Laser_away, for edubuntu, ya
<bimberi> Bhaskar: it's on the Edubuntu Server CD
<Bhaskar> ogra, hi
<Bhaskar> bimberi, in edubuntu server CD, ltsp is built in?
<bimberi> Bhaskar: yes
<Bhaskar> bimberi, in which ver.?
<ajmitch> hey bimberi
<bimberi> Bhaskar: feisty.  In Edgy it's called the 'install cd'
<bimberi> http://releases.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/edgy/
<bimberi> hi ajmitch :)
<Bhaskar> bimberi, so  edubuntu-6.10-live-i386.iso    contains LTSP
<bimberi> Bhaskar: no
<Bhaskar> bimberi, so for Server CD image?
<bimberi> Bhaskar: edubuntu-6.06.1-install-i386.iso has a text mode installer that will install the ltsp server
<Bhaskar> ok
<Bhaskar> bimberi, feisty-dvd-i386.iso contains ltsp server or not?
<bimberi> Bhaskar: yes it dows
<bimberi> *does
<Bhaskar> bimberi, it is LIve CD as well as installation CD, having edubuntu+LTSP server, ya
<bimberi> Bhaskar: yes I'm fairly sure the DVDs are 'live'.  I've never used one though
* bimberi has to go and cycle home.  bbl
<Bhaskar> bimberi, this is realeased today
<Bhaskar> ogra, hello
<juliux> good morning
<RichEd> hi juliux
<juliux> RichEd, i will support the edubuntu install iso today via my rootserver
* juliux has 900gb traffic left for this month
<RichEd> thanks ... wow sounds like a decent chunk
<RichEd> do you know if there is a release notes page on the wiki for feisty ?
<RichEd> I'm wrapping up the announcement mail now
<juliux> a friend has a rootserver with a traffic flat;)
<RichEd> sweet
<juliux> hm i have no idea about the wiki
<RichEd> thanks
<juliux> RichEd, did you have a time for the release?
<RichEd> approx 2 hours from now
<juliux> thxs
<RichEd> highvoltage: where's edubuntugirl when I need her ?
<pips1> moin
<juliux> RichEd, edubuntugirl is installing feisty at the moment;)
<RichEd> ah ... RichEd likes feisty girls
<SiCk> morning everyone
<juliux> hi SiCk
<SiCk> anyone know much about nfs file systems etc?
* juliux not
<SiCk> yarr
<SiCk> ogra would be the main man. he made me do it. :P
<juliux> SiCk, i use nfs but i don't realy know about the options
<SiCk> eep, gotta run .. back in 20 !
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
* mode/#edubuntu [-o highvoltage]  by highvoltage
<RichEd> ping ogra
<juliux> hin highvoltage
<ogra> morning
<ogra> http://www.dell.com/content/topics/global.aspx/corp/biographies/en/msd_computers?c=us&l=en&s=corp
<juliux> morning ogra
<ogra> michael dell runs ubuntu .... and has automatix installed :(
<juliux> args automatix
<juliux> hi willvdl
<willvdl> hi there
<SiCk> morning ogra
<RichEd> pips1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/7.04Tour <- yes, you can include this on the getting started page ... just make a note that edubuntu will look a little different due to the theming, but the features are available in both
<pips1> ok
<willvdl> hey pips1 , looking at GettingStarted?
<pips1> yes
* juliux loves the silince here
<pips1> I'll just add a very short paragraph at the top, saying that the page is mainly only relevant to 6.06 LTS, and that in Feisty, more steps are taken care of automatically
<pips1> juliux: that prompted me to check out #ubuntu
<juliux> pips1, hehe
<SiCk> hey , juliux, about that nfs jobbie... i have /etc/exports set to rw , etc and nfs is restarted, yet on my client i'm getting ' read-only filesystem '
<SiCk> when i try and run anything really
<SiCk> llike it wont mount to the server for some reason :|
<juliux> did you restarted nfs-common or nfs-kernel-server via init.d?
<SiCk> yep, both!
<juliux> and you have write permissions on the path on the server?
<SiCk> and ltsp-client-setup rw_dirs has been commented out
<SiCk> um, should do!
<SiCk> i think :s
<SiCk> er, copy_dirs even, not rw_dirs
<SiCk> the other copydirs that is in the file is copy_dirs="$copy_dirs /etc/X11 /var/lib/x11"
<SiCk> so those should be accessible by the client you're saying?
<ogra> SiCk, you only want to write to /home/kiosk ... so make sure to get that writeable ;)
<SiCk> right, there's that sorted
<SiCk> i think...
<SiCk> i was just wondering ogra, in ltsp-client-setup, i have 3 instances of copy_dirs , should they all be commented? or should it be okay?
<ogra> only the one that refers to /home
<SiCk> good good
<ogra> make sure /home/kiosk is really owned by kiosk and that its rw for the user
<SiCk> there's no way of doing that from the server no? do that on the client?
<SiCk> since kiosk is only a user on the client chroot
<ogra> you can do it with the chroot command as well as directly on the client if your nfs export is readwrite...
<SiCk> 775 should be a sufficient chmod yes?
<SiCk> i've chown'd it
<willvdl> pips1, working on the announcement
<willvdl> won't "publish", only "submit"
<pips1> ok
<pips1> once it's ready to be published, we can add it to the 'news' sidebar
<willvdl> sweet.
<willvdl> going a little slower since I'm real-time checking for consistency with mail announcement
<SiCk> ogra, it's still moaning that i'm in a read only filesystem. :(
<SiCk> i dont get it. all the settings are set, all permissions have been given...
<SiCk> 	 /home/kiosk has the owner of kiosk and chmod 775 ...
<ogra> pastebin your /etc/exports file
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
* mode/#edubuntu [-o highvoltage]  by highvoltage
<SiCk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16372/
<pips1> nixternal: ping
<SiCk> ogra, see any problems with it? looks pretty normal to me :/
<ogra> you could try adding insecure to the options
<ogra> (dont leave that there indeed ;))
<SiCk> so, *(rw,insecure,no_root_squash,async) ?
<ogra> yep
<SiCk> well ill give it a go, ill try anything at the mo. haha
* SiCk throws the server at the wall
<SiCk> the wall isnt read only
<ogra> whee, have you seen #ubuntu ? 1440 people in there
<cbx33> hehe
<pips1> :)
<faffelaf> hi..... cant find the mirrorlist on edubuntu.org.... where did it go? Something worng with the isos?
<ogra> it gets updated ...
<ogra> as soon as the release is out the list should be there
<ogra> pips1, right ?
<faffelaf> I already downloaded the i386 7.04, but the burning crashes in the finalizing stage......
<nixternal> pips1: pong?
<pips1> ogra: yes, it will be
<pips1> nixternal: hi
<nixternal> hi pips1
<faffelaf> So.. the final is not out yet?
<pips1> nixternal: I was wondering about the Edubuntu Handbook on help.ubuntu.com ? do you know when it will be available?
<faffelaf> wonder what I dl then?
<nixternal> this week hopefully
<nixternal> there should be a 7.04 tab shortly I would think
<ogra> faffelaf, its out if the announcement is out ... which will happen if all issues like mirror updates are solved
<faffelaf> Its not mirrored yet?
<faffelaf> thx
<faffelaf> bad timing.. I need to put up a server on a school today.... Guess I will have to spend my weekend there then... :)
<ogra> its unlikely that the iso will change or something :)
<faffelaf> My iso, on the i386 server install cd, is 692,7 MB (726327296 bytes)......... if anyone have the iso lying around, can you plz check the size for me... plz
<faffelaf> ups... just saw the error, its not complete
<ogra> did you check the md5sum ?
<ogra> http://releases.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/7.04/MD5SUMS
<faffelaf> nice.. thx.. the chucksum matches
<faffelaf> so it must be a-ok
<ogra> then i'd guess you have bad media
<ogra> is it a 700MB one ?
<faffelaf> tried 2 burns..... both failed... could be my drive... I will try on another burner.
<faffelaf> how much does it need for the finalizing....? isn't it something like 50 mb?
<ogra> dont burn to fast as well ... :) (even though that shouldnt influence finalization)
<cbx33> heheh
<faffelaf> I burn max. 20x
<ogra> try 8x
<faffelaf> the cd's are 40x or so
<faffelaf> i will.... I have a webcd burner in the serverroom, will try that.
<faffelaf> It's now burning on a 700MB CD (different brand) 8x, on the server.  70% more to go... wish me luck. :)
<knix_> How many hours left?
<faffelaf> Well, I was fortunate to grap the isos (i386) on a server in norway... ftp://ftp.uninett.no/linux/ubuntu-iso/edubuntu/feisty/       ... it's full now i'm affraid.
<faffelaf> YES... burn completed... at speed 8 in real TAO mode for single session. burned more than 2000 CD's on that burner (lite-on) never failed... Will try the add-on CD now.
<faffelaf> Ogra & the rest, thank you for your help, everything is good so far.. lets see how it installs on my  HP - X2 XEON server, with SAS disks, in RAID 1. Until then.. bye
<ogra> feel fre to come back any time :)
<ogra> *free
<faffelaf> I will.. thx
<sbalneav> Morning all
<ogra> sbalneav, hey
<sbalneav> Heya ogra!
<ogra> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ltspfs-virtual-hal-devices
<ogra> ;)
<ogra> and https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ldm-improvements
<ogra> while you will attac the communcation side of things in ltspfs i'll catch on the desktop side this time ;)
<ogra> *attack
<pips1> hey sbalneav
<sbalneav> hey hey
* mode/#edubuntu [+o ogra]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#edubuntu:ogra] : Order: http://shipit.edubuntu.org || Edubuntu - the education version of Ubuntu || http://www.edubuntu.org | Wiki: http://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuWiki | MEETING: every Wednesday see http://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuMeetingAgenda | edgy (6.10) is released ! grab it while its hot ! http://releases.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/edgy/ | Upgraders see: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuLTSPUpgradeNotes | feisty is released !
<SiCk> is it a bad idea to have copy_dirs as just /
<ogra> if you have the time to wait until your whole system got copied into memory ...
<SiCk> i'm going for all out war on the client after a break for a couple.
<ogra> and if you have the ram (500M>)
<SiCk> ah.. balls.
<SiCk> not on this server no...
<ogra> but it wont gain you anything, you know that ...
<SiCk> the one with 16gb of ram is upstairs :(
<ogra> adding stuff to copy dirs puts it in ram
<SiCk> ah right
<ogra> that means changes are lost on shutdown ...
<ogra> you want the opposite
<SiCk> i dont want it copying /home in
<SiCk> so that it uses the one from the server
<SiCk> or.. lets it write to the one on the server... now im understanding
<SiCk> it hates me as soon as i apply the comment on that line though
<SiCk> ' read only filesystem '
<SiCk> i thought it was the other way round there
<RichEd> sbalneav: did you get the announcement ?
<RichEd> (hi)
<pips1> hehe
<ogra> go www.edubuntu.org, go ...
<pips1> I got the announcements on both -devel and -users
<ogra> yay, now it loads
<pips1> whoa the site is crunching
<ogra> shouldnt we have something on the startpage ...
<ogra> like a banner or so
<RichEd> pips1: was looking for an independent opinion ... you're involved :)
<RichEd> ther is the news announcement in the sidebar for all pages ... we can add a short news paragraph ?
<ogra> yeah, its a bit hidden imho
<RichEd> pips1: ?? how easy / difficult is it to add a leader paragraph for a few days ?
<pips1> on difficult, lemme see
<pips1> *not
<ogra> welll, its still way more beautioful than ubuntu atm ...
<pips1> hehe
<RichEd> pips1: shall I do a paragreph ?
<SiCk> ogra, if i add a line in /etc/exports, say... /opt/ltsp/i386/home *(rw,no_root_squash,async)
<SiCk> would that make a difference
<ogra> no
<SiCk> or even direct to the kiosk folder
<SiCk> guessing im thinking in the wrong place then
<ogra> the settings apply to all subfolders ...
<ogra> if you set /opt/ltsp to it everything underneath has the same
<SiCk> ah, right, i understand
<LaserJock> ogra: congrats!!
<ogra> LaserJock, same to you !
<LaserJock> well, I didn't manage to do much :/
<LaserJock> but I tried anyway :-)
<ogra> you bropught us the handbook :)
<LaserJock> well, it was a community effort
* LaserJock hugs #edubuntu
* RichEd applauds ogra, cbx33, LaserJock, pips1, highvoltage, nixternal and the rest of the gang
* ogra applauds RichEd ... where would we be without such good leadership ... thanks !
<pips1> the handbook is great, congrats
<RichEd> thanks to all of you and all of us
<ogra> :)
<RichEd> and another victory for the free world against capitalism
<RichEd> :)
<pips1> pfft
<ogra> *g*
* RichEd watches pips1 spray some graffit
<nixternal> rock on! Congrats everyone! Great job on all of the hard work (LaserJock did all of my work though) :)
<RichEd> *graffiti
<LaserJock> ogra: is there a mandatory holiday now?
<LaserJock> :-)
<ogra> well, the archive is locked ... but there are many specs to be prepared
<SimonAnibal> WooHoo!, grabbing from the local University's mirror (ussg.indiana.edu) is netting me upwards of 500 kb/s
<ogra> nice !
<RichEd> SimonAnibal: w00t
<SimonAnibal> awwwwwww, it's slowing down
<SimonAnibal> Maybe I told too many people ;-)
<pips1> RichEd: hehe
* nixternal goes to school, which I am late as all hell for! :)
<SimonAnibal> Oh, no, it's going back up!
<SimonAnibal> 800, amazing!
<SimonAnibal> At this rate I'll have it in about 20 minutes, maybe I should go to lunch...
<LaserJock> I'm glad I have a local feisty mirror ;-)
<LaserJock> SimonAnibal: you from indiana?
<SimonAnibal> LaserJock: Yeap, Bloomington this week; Fort Wayne next
<SimonAnibal> Wow, it hit 1 MB/sec there for a bit...I need these speeds at home!
<SimonAnibal> Hey, is ntfs-3g on Feisty?
<ogra> ogra@edubuntu:~$ apt-cache search ntfs-3g
<ogra> libntfs-3g-dev - ntfs-3g filesystem in userspace (FUSE) library headers
<ogra> libntfs-3g0 - ntfs-3g filesystem in userspace (FUSE) library
<ogra> ntfs-3g - read-write NTFS driver for FUSE
<highvoltage> RichEd: please don't aplaud me for this release, I totally don't deserve it
<SimonAnibal> neat, installed by default?
* highvoltage appluads everyone else in that list though
<highvoltage> (and will add willvdl and sbalneavs)
<ogra> SimonAnibal, universe
<SimonAnibal> Well, that's better than not; definitely
<knix_> If I had the beta installed, is there anything special to do to update it othere that apt-get upgrade?
<LaserJock> I don't think so
<knix_> kewl
<RichEd> highvoltage: you are always around and concistent ... that is a help in itself for keeping the community together
<RichEd> *consistent
<LaserJock> holy cow, my debian-tex svn checkout ended up at 22GB
<highvoltage> RichEd: :)
<LaserJock> RichEd: agreed
<LaserJock> we do need more workers, but cheerleaders are also good
<SiCk> ogra, i think that im a wee bit closer
<SiCk> it's talking about ' user ' 's $HOME directory not having permissions
* RichEd tries not to imagine highvoltage in a cheerleader costume
<SiCk> and that user only exists on the server
<LaserJock> RichEd: even worse, imagine both highvoltage and I in a cheerleader costume
* RichEd blacks out
<LaserJock> yeah
<SimonAnibal> Yay! Done!
<SimonAnibal> 17:42
<SimonAnibal> That's an average of 659 kb/sec
<SimonAnibal> Boy, those speeds would be nice at home
<pips1> RichEd: reload www.edubuntu.org ... how is that for the banner?
<RichEd> looking
<cbx33> well done all!!!!
* cbx33 guesses ogra is off sleeping
* pips1 hugs cbx33
<cbx33> hey RichEd
<RichEd> pips1: waiting ... we lost the london office on #canonical ... data centre may be iffy
<cbx33> ouch
<cbx33> DoS?
<pips1> oops
* cbx33 got his iso this morning
<cbx33> ;)
<juliux> pips1, take a look at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
* pips1 looks
<cbx33> wow
<cbx33> when was it relased?
<cbx33> how long ago?
<juliux> cbx33, perhpas 30min
<cbx33> NO way!
<juliux> cbx33, they reset the counter
<pips1> wow
<cbx33> really?
<LaserJock> cbx33: like 2 days ago, where were you? ;-)
<cbx33> LaserJock, whahaa?
<cbx33> what are you doing here
<juliux> cbx33, refresh the site and you can see how the traffic grows
<cbx33> That's insane
<LaserJock> cbx33: me? I'm partying!
<cbx33> hehehe
<LaserJock> wahooooooo!
<LaserJock> \o/
* cbx33 has not much to party about
<cbx33> :(
<cbx33> i missed a lot recently
<cbx33> sorry guys
<juliux> pls party in #ubuntu-release-party;)
<LaserJock> cbx33: well, I never said I was partying because I did so much ;-)
<bddebian> Heya
<RichEd> pips1: header looks good ... thanks
<pips1> ok
* pips1 is watching the hits on the site
<RichEd> pips1: and ? going up dramatically or not /
<pips1> steadily climbing
<pips1> but we are getting much less referrals from ubuntu.com, because the basic front page doesn't include the link to us...
<juliux> out for examen
<RichEd> pips1: the people who know us will find us
<pips1> juliux: all the best
<juliux> thxs pips1
<RichEd> i've asked newz2000 for more prominence on ubuntu.com ... we'll work on it
<RichEd> juliux: from me too
<cbx33> why did they change the front page?
<cbx33> to facilitate maximum downloads?
<LaserJock> dude
<RichEd> cbx33: server load and ease of download ... most people visiting today want a download
<LaserJock> you should have seen the forums last night
<cbx33> torrent site seems down
<cbx33> yeh?
<LaserJock> they were installing automatic refresher programs
<cbx33> seems i missed out on all th fun
<RichEd> #ubuntu has like 1500 people in it
<cbx33> WOW
<cbx33> we ROCK
<LaserJock> there were seriously 50+ pages on the forums in less than3 hrs
<RichEd> 1529 and climbing
<LaserJock> all, "I don't see it! I don't see it! Where is it?!?!?!"
<pips1> hehe
<pips1> it's so nice and quiet here
<cbx33> yeh
<SiCk> is not!
* cbx33 doesn't even wanna visit the other channels
<cbx33> compared to others it is
* cbx33 wonders if planet is just FEISTY IS RELEASED
<LaserJock> well
<LaserJock> tomorrow you guys will get some visitors
<cbx33> eh?
<cbx33> planet is down
<cbx33> guess it's not a priority now ;)
<cbx33> I'd love to visit Canonical Data Centre ;)
<pips1> yeah, I was thinking the same
<cbx33> seeing all those blinkin lights
<cbx33> showing how damn popular Ubuntu is
<pips1> arg, I'm getting all those 404 in the logs, because distrowatch has a wrong link on their site
<RichEd> pips1: what is their link ?
<RichEd> and can you mail a correction to them ?
<pips1> yeah, I should
<pips1> it's on this page http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=edubuntu
<pips1> Download Mirrors  	 http://www.edubuntu.org/PreviewReleaseFeedback/
<pips1> I don't know where the heck they got that url from
<pips1> http://shots.linuxquestions.org/index.php?os=edubuntu
<pips1> "High volume due to today's release of Ubuntu 7.04 "Feisty Fawn" (+ Slashdot) is causing temporary service problems."
<MrWizard14> how do you run ssh on edubuntu?
<pips1> MrWizard14: do you mean a ssh server?
<pips1> from where to where do you want to connect?
<MrWizard14> edubuntu to Mac OS X
<MrWizard14> it's set up
<pips1> ssh is available by default
<MrWizard14> what command is it?
<LaserJock> ssh
<LaserJock> :-)
<MrWizard14> so shh Username@ip
<MrWizard14> ?
<pips1> yes
<pips1> try "man ssh"
<pips1> for a manual of ssh on the command line
<pips1> press "q" to quit the manual
<sacater> highvoltage: hi
<sacater> highvoltage: im back from school and haircut
<sacater> highvoltage: *poke*
<sacater> :o
<highvoltage> sacater: ouch! don't poke so hard!
<highvoltage> that's pygi's job :)
<sacater> okies
<sacater> go on gizmo
<highvoltage> sacater: just joking :)
<sacater> ive fixed my end
<highvoltage> I'll have to try gizmo again a bit later, I'm still at work and will leave in about a minute or so
<highvoltage> catch you again later...
<sacater> ok ill be back later
<pips1> see you all!
<sacater> highvoltage: im back
<sacater> highvoltage: im bacl
<sacater> back
<slyfox> Can someone help me with how to limit time for linux users? Say I want a specific user to auto log of at 10pm on weekdays ?
<Dlozo> hey all
<slyfox> Can someone help me with how to limit time for linux users? Say I want a specific user to auto log of at 10pm on weekdays ?
<sacater> !repeat slyfox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat slyfox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sacater> slyfox: that can be done, but wait for an answer
<sacater> dont say 12 minutes apart
<slyfox> sorry
<sacater> people do read channel y'know
<slyfox> timeoutd should do what I need, but it is not working, so I also need to isntall timeout in order for timeoutd to work ?
<sacater> no idea
<sacater> perhaps
<sacater> highvoltage: art thou back home yet?
<sacater> highvoltage: still not home :
<sacater> :o
<sacater> highvoltage: aw come on
<sacater> you must be back by now
<LaserJock> he's probably asleep
<sacater> maybe
<sacater> hasnt been on all day :|
<LaserJock> well, he's a busy guy
<sacater> yep
<sacater> bit like me
<sacater> i live off liquid caffeine though
<LaserJock> well, he's running a company so he doesn't always have time for IRC
<juliux> LaserJock, highvoltage was online this morning
#edubuntu 2007-04-20
<dibblego> hi, why is there edubuntu server when there is ubuntu server? I don't understand the point if there is no window manager?
<bimberi> dibblego: edubuntu server includes X, Gnome ... in order to be a LTSP server
<dibblego> oh right, what is LTSP?
<dibblego> Linux Terminal Server Project?
<bimberi> dibblego: yes
<dibblego> ok thanks
<bimberi> np :)
<harttml> anyone here? or is everybody trying out the new edubuntu
<roller> hi
<roller> congrats for the neew
<roller> *new release
<roller> just need to say that i went to download the edubuntu 7.04 from portugal (my country) and that "Portugal NEACM - University of Porto (Europe)" had only the beta version :S
<roller> I started the download from "Portugal DEI-FCTUC, University of Coimbra (Europe)" and it's okay
<roller> i didn't know who was i suposed to say this
<roller> but i guess this is the spot
<roller> oh well....
<roller> no one answers
<roller> hope my time spend here was useful:P
<roller> now i'll go translate a little more :P
<roller> bye all
<Meshezabeel> Heya Bhaskar1
<Bhaskar1> Meshezabeel, hello
<Meshezabeel> heya jack_wyt
<jack_wyt> Meshezabeel: hi
<Meshezabeel> !slow
<ubotu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<Meshezabeel> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<Meshezabeel> torrent is quite fast :)
<Meshezabeel> Heya HedgeMage
<HedgeMage> hi Meshezabeel
* Starting logfile irclogs/edubuntu.log
(Bhaskar1/#edubuntu) WOW! Edubuntu 7 is released
<Meshezabeel> yuppers :)
<Bhaskar1> Any school teacher is there ? who are using Edubuntu
<Meshezabeel> I am :)
<Bhaskar1> Meshezabeel, well
<Bhaskar1> Meshezabeel, are u using Edubuntu in school?
<Meshezabeel> yes, well dual booting windows and ubuntu
<Bhaskar1> in school, with thin client ?
<Meshezabeel> nope, just desktop install
<Meshezabeel> but thin client is possible
<Bhaskar1> we are planning to install LTSP with edubuntu in schools of Nepal
<Meshezabeel> sounds good
<Bhaskar1> Meshezabeel, i want to know the packages in edubuntu is nice for children?
<Meshezabeel> what age are the kids?
<Bhaskar1> primary school age 4-12
<Meshezabeel> well there are educational programs and games
<Bhaskar1> most of are applicable for secondary school from grade 6-10
<Meshezabeel> including KTouch to teach keyboarding skills, TuxPaint is good for a drawing program for young students and GIMP for older students, gcompris is an educational suite with varying levels, but mostly younger students
<Meshezabeel> you could download the live disc and see for yourself what comes installed
<Bhaskar1> our concern is how to make kids more interactive learning environment
<Meshezabeel> yeah, well one thing that is important is getting the teacher to facilitate what the students are doing on the computer, don't just depend on the computer to do all the work
<Bhaskar1> ya
<Bhaskar1> Text to speech package is also important for kids, ya?
<Meshezabeel> maybe, depends on what for though, what would you use text to speech for?
<Bhaskar1> or speech to text is also more imp, to teach kids
<Meshezabeel> you mean instead of using the keyboard?
<Bhaskar1> to teach kids text
<Bhaskar1> to write text
<Meshezabeel> oh, you mean like to teach spelling?
<Bhaskar1> may be
<Bhaskar1> for pronounsation etc
<Meshezabeel> ok, ic, I'm not sure of any particular program, something like potatoguy has a few words in it for different body parts, such as eye, nose, mouth, etc. and can be modified to other languages, but I don't know of another program that will pronounce all different words, but there are sites on the Internet that can
<Meshezabeel> perhaps a dictionary program
<Bhaskar1> ya
<Bhaskar1> have u used potatoguy program?
<Bhaskar1> such program are more useful for kids
<Meshezabeel> yes, I've used that program, you know about it?
<Bhaskar1> no
<Bhaskar1> can u send me link to download this program?
<Meshezabeel> it comes built in with edubuntu
<Bhaskar1> well
<Meshezabeel> what OS are you using right now?
<Bhaskar1> Ubuntu 6.06
<Meshezabeel> ok
<Bhaskar1> & u ?
<Meshezabeel> edubuntu 6.10
<Meshezabeel> but will soon be 7.04 :)
<Bhaskar1> well
<Bhaskar1> 7.04 is nice ya?
<Meshezabeel> do you want to switch to edubuntu on your computer?
<Bhaskar1> ya
<Meshezabeel> check this out: http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2007/01/30/howto-switch-from-ubuntu-to-kubuntu-or-xubuntu-or-edubuntu-or-vice-versa-610-edgy/
<Meshezabeel> Look at the three lines under: "Ubuntu to Edubuntu"
<Meshezabeel> 2nd line I think might be missing a dash -
<Bhaskar1> ok
<Meshezabeel> that should give you all programs that come with edubuntu
<Bhaskar1> ok
<Bhaskar1> sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop
<Bhaskar1> ya?
<Meshezabeel> potatoguy you basically put the body parts or clothes on the potato (or penguin), there aren't too many items, but you can also make your own if you can draw, and make your own sound files to say what the parts are.
<Meshezabeel> Bhaskar1: yes, that line, plus the next 2 lines as well
<Bhaskar1> ok
<Meshezabeel>  sudo apt-get remove ubuntu desktop
<Meshezabeel> sudo apt-get autoremove
<Bhaskar1> well
<Meshezabeel> but I think that second line should be:
<Bhaskar1> in first line i have problem
<Meshezabeel> sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<Meshezabeel> why?
<Bhaskar1> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Bhaskar1>   edubuntu-desktop: Depends: openoffice.org but it is not going to be installed
<Bhaskar1>                     Depends: openoffice.org-evolution but it is not going to be installed
<Meshezabeel> do you have openoffice installed?
<Bhaskar1> ya
<Meshezabeel> did you do: sudo apt-get update
<Meshezabeel> do:
<Meshezabeel> sudo apt-get update
<Meshezabeel> sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop
<Meshezabeel> if you still have problem, then do:
<Meshezabeel> sudo apt-get -f install
<Meshezabeel> brb, if you have a question say my name so I hear the beep ;)
<Bhaskar1> ok , i am doing apt-get update
<Bhaskar1> Meshezabeel, ok
<Bhaskar1> Meshezabeel, can u say that how long it takes to change ubuntu -edubuntu
<Meshezabeel> not sure, it shouldn't take too long, but because everyone is getting feisty from the repositories, it will probably take longer than normal
<Meshezabeel> is it going now?
<Bhaskar1> Meshezabeel, same problem
<Meshezabeel> did you try: sudo apt-get -f install
<Bhaskar1> Meshezabeel, no
<Meshezabeel> ok, if you just did sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop, then do sudo apt-get -f install
<Bhaskar1> Meshezabeel, i did but same problem
<Bhaskar1> Meshezabeel, The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Bhaskar1>   edubuntu-desktop: Depends: openoffice.org but it is not going to be installed                    Depends: openoffice.org-evolution but it is not going to beinstalled
<Meshezabeel> that's weird
<Bhaskar1> Meshezabeel, ok
<Bhaskar1> Meshezabeel, now what can i do ?
<Meshezabeel> just hang on I'll check, you might want to try with synaptic though
<Bhaskar1> Meshezabeel, ok
<Meshezabeel> Bhaskar1: did you get any errors when you ran apt-get update
<Bhaskar1> Meshezabeel, i am trying again
<Bhaskar1> Meshezabeel, no error on apr-get update
<Bhaskar1> Meshezabeel, but same problem in sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop
<Meshezabeel> ok, check under Synaptic and see if the metapackage: "openoffice.org" is installed already
<Bhaskar1> Meshezabeel, not but install orenoffice.org.core1....10 etc
<Meshezabeel> did you install openoffice yourself, or did it come with ubuntu?
<Bhaskar1> Meshezabeel, i have installed
<Meshezabeel> you installed from source or from synaptic or apt?
<Bhaskar1> i have install from dpkg , i have openoffice.org.deb
<Meshezabeel> you know how to uninstall?
<Bhaskar1> Meshezabeel, no
<Bhaskar1> Meshezabeel, why it should be uninstall?
<Meshezabeel> I think maybe not everything is installed, or at least apt does not recognize it properly
<Bhaskar1> Meshezabeel, so what is the solution
<Meshezabeel> try dpkg -l
<Bhaskar1> Meshezabeel, i did dpkg -l
<Meshezabeel> did it tell you what openoffice packages were installed?
<Bhaskar1> Meshezabeel, openoffice.org 2.0.2-5        Base module for OpenOffice.org 2.0
<Meshezabeel> that's the only one?
<Bhaskar1> Meshezabeel, more
<Bhaskar1> Meshezabeel, core o1-10
<Meshezabeel> Bhaskar1: strange that it says openoffice.org is installed here, but didn't under synaptic
<Bhaskar1> Meshezabeel, so what to do
<Meshezabeel> I'm not an expert, but what I would do is remove the open office packages and then install them with synaptic
<Bhaskar1> Meshezabeel, ok i have live CD , can i install from there
<Meshezabeel> "dpkg -P packagename" would remove a package
<Meshezabeel> what live CD you have?
<Bhaskar1> Meshezabeel, Ububtu 6.06 LTS
<Meshezabeel> well, does openoffice come with ubuntu? I know it comes with edubuntu, but I'm not sure why you had to install it yourself
<Bhaskar1> Meshezabeel, ya it comes with ubuntu also
<Meshezabeel> ok, why did you have to install it with dpkg then?
<Bhaskar1> Meshezabeel, it i uninstall openoffice now i have to install again from live CD so
<Meshezabeel> oh, it's a live cd, I don't think you can install from the live cd, you need the alternate cd to install from I think
<Bhaskar1> Meshezabeel, it is live as well as installatopn CD
<Meshezabeel> but I don't think you can perform updates off of the live cd, only install the entire OS
<Bhaskar1> Meshezabeel, ok
<Meshezabeel> did you just uninstall openoffice?
<Bhaskar1> Meshezabeel, no
<Bhaskar1> Meshezabeel, if i unstall openoffice ,then i need it ,ya
<Bhaskar1> Meshezabeel, to work, ya
<Meshezabeel> yeah, but you might have to download it off the net, which might take a while
<Meshezabeel> with synaptic
<Bhaskar1> Meshezabeel, i have slow internet
<Meshezabeel> ok
<Meshezabeel> you could also just try installing openoffice.org from synaptic and see if it works without uninstalling current packages, but I don't know if it could cause problems, might be worth a try though, it's up to you
<Meshezabeel> btw, if you don't want to bother doing this right now, you can take a look at the Potato Guy game: http://opensource.bureau-cornavin.com/ktuberling/
<Meshezabeel> also, gcompris: http://gcompris.net/
<Meshezabeel> gcompris is geared towards younger students though
<Bhaskar1> Meshezabeel, ok
<pygi> hi golks
<Meshezabeel> heya golki
<pygi> folks even*
<Meshezabeel> er pygi :)
<pygi> :)
<pygi> hehe :)
<Meshezabeel> lol, jk :)
<pygi> I know, no worries
<Meshezabeel> well heading to bed, see ya Bhaskar1 and pygi
<SiCk> morning all.
<pygi> hi SiCk
<Bhaskar1> pygi, hi
<juliux> good morning
<RichEd> hi juliux
<RichEd> how was the exam ?
<juliux> not good not bad
<juliux> was not the best one i wrote
<juliux> ogra, you can remove me from edubuntu-bugsquad i am not an active member of this team in the last month
<ogra> ok, no problem
<ogra> btw: http://itk.mittelstandswiki.de/2007/04/linux-desktop-edition-hilft-beim-umstieg/
<ogra> something for the german news ?
<juliux> ogra, i will link it to the ubuntu in the press on the wiki
<ogra> great
<juliux> there is also a collection for german news
<RichEd> hi ogra
<ogra> hey
<juliux> ogra, how was your release party yesterday?
<ogra> i mowed the lawn after the release was out and nobody seemed to have questions anymore ;)
<ogra> it was a *loud* relkease party here *g*
* ajmitch hasn't managed to party at all yet
<juliux> ogra, hehe
<RichEd> ogra: any feedback yet ?
<juliux> ogra, i uploaded yesterday around 35GB edubuntu-server iso
<ogra> cool
<ogra> RichEd, only that article, but they notified me because it mentions ltsp
<RichEd> okie
<ogra> juliux, deactivated
<juliux> thxs
<juliux> perhaps i will be back one day;)
<juliux> ogra, what do you think about having poloshirts like this http://ubuntu.juliux.de/shirt/polo.jpg but with the edubuntu logo?
<juliux> RichEd, what do you think?
<RichEd> juliux: looks good ... are you considering any other colour other than black ?
<juliux> RichEd, this is the ubuntu version, that is navy blue, but i think for edubuntu is a nice red better
<juliux> RichEd, we(german locoteam) will order there around 200 ubuntu shirts so, perhaps we can get a better price if we also make some edubuntus
<ogra> is the logo stiched ?
<ogra> or printed ?
<tsurc> HI, when downloading a cd image of edubuntu, there are two extra files MD5SUMS and MD5SUMS.gpg I know how and what the first is used for but the second? I guess it has something to do with encryption/signing.
<juliux> ogra, embroidered
<juliux> ogra, so you can wash it and wash it and it will not lose the color
<RichEd> juliux: I wouldn't go for a red, I'd prefer a khaki or camel soert of a colour, like the ubuntu t-shirts
<ogra> tsurc, its the signature of the MD5SUM file so you could verify it against the ubuntu archive keyring
<juliux> RichEd, i will bring it to the next edubuntu meeting
<juliux> RichEd, because i think it is time for some edubuntu marketing;)
<tsurc> orga, is there a wiki page on how?
<RichEd> :) let me bring up Edubuntu marketing at UDS and UES ... we've had requests for edbuntu stickers as well
<RichEd> *edubuntu
<juliux> RichEd, i have here some powered by edubuntu stickers
<juliux> RichEd, jenda make them
<RichEd> I'm talking about the big size that people stick on their notebooks
<ogra> tsurc, gpg -v
<ogra> tsurc, err
<ogra> tsurc, gpg -v MD5SUMS.gpg
<ogra> it will ask for the path to the MD5SUMS file and then tell you with which key it was signed
<tsurc> snip......  Can't check signature: public key not found
<ogra> yeah, because you havent imported it in your own keyring
<ogra> but now you can look up the key on a keyserver and see if its validated by an ubuntu signature
<tsurc> ah.. right. Of to JFGI for me ;)
<ogra> but generally you should be able to trust the ubuntu webpages :)
<tsurc> ;)
<ogra> its only to proof that your MD5SUM is the one from ubuntu.com :)
<juliux> RichEd, nice
<tsurc> just a self teaching exercise.. never had to do anything like this yet. And would like to know before I NEED to know.. if you get my drift?
<tsurc> *know how
<ogra> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto
<ogra> hey, there is indeed a wikipage :)
<tsurc> yeh, found that just as you posted
<tsurc> thanks anyway, you'v been a help ;)
<tsurc> job done ;) surprise surprise every think was as i thought, edubuntu-7.04-server-i386.iso: OK and the addon is on a torrent as I speek ;)
<tsurc> *thing
<ogra> great, enjoy it :)
<Bhaskar1> ogra, can u help me to install openoffice package in ubuntu, i have mistakely uninstall it, now i want to install it from ubuntu CD, offline
<ogra> the CD should offer you to start the package manager if you pop it in
<Bhaskar1> ogra, i start package manager , but it start to connect internet
<ogra> well, then go to System->software sources and disable all online repositories
<ogra> so it will only search on the CD
<Bhaskar1> ogra, system--->software properties---->internetupdate, ya
<ogra> no
<ogra> disable the software sources for the online servers
<ogra> not the online update ...
<Bhaskar1> ogra, i dis connected my internet cable , then from package manager, i try to install but not success
<Bhaskar1> ogra, how can i upgrade whole system from CD so that existing data not lost and missing package installed
<ogra> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ogra> hmm, the channeltopic needs an upgrade ...
* mode/#edubuntu [+o ogra]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#edubuntu:ogra] : Order: http://shipit.edubuntu.org || Edubuntu - the education version of Ubuntu || http://www.edubuntu.org | Wiki: http://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuWiki | MEETING: every Wednesday see http://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuMeetingAgenda | feisty (7.04) is released ! grab it while its hot ! http://www.edubuntu.org/Download | Upgraders see: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuLTSPUpgradeNotes
* mode/#edubuntu [-o ogra]  by ogra
<SiCk> ogra.. if you're around... i have a question :/
<pygi> SiCk, just shoot =)
<SiCk> do i actually need a windowmanager installed for my thin-clients if i want them to autologin?
<ogra> for the kiosk stuff ?
<SiCk> just seeing if its possible to get these running as true thin
<SiCk> err
<SiCk> yeah
<ogra> you dont *need* one ... firefox will display without one ... but likely wont cover the screen or something
<ogra> and dialogs might popbehind the main win ...
<SiCk> ah right... so its better to have it running in its own little seperate thing then
<SiCk> still trying to find a way around this whole read/write hell.. haha
<ogra> yeah, you should have *any* WM ...
<ogra> how about creating a kiosk user on your server, making the gconf changes to epiphany there and copying the ~/.gconf dir into the kiosk home in the chroot ? ;)
<ogra> then delete the user ...
<ogra> (on the server)
<SiCk> oh hey... that might be an idea you know...
<SiCk> sounds do-able *tries*
<ogra> there might also be a hidden epiphany dir with settings, not sure
<SiCk> gedit .gconf is giving me ' this is a directory ' but it wont let me access it as a directory, haha.. i'll have a go at it tho
<ogra> gconf-editor ...
<ogra> not gedit ...
<SiCk> yeah, i was just wanting a wee look at the .gconf in the text format before i moved it
<SiCk> but hey
<SiCk> im just a nosey git
<ogra> gconf is an xml database ...
<SiCk> ah, i see
<ogra> even though you could edit the xml files in the tree ... i wouldnt suggest to :)
<SiCk> ill take that advice. :P
<ogra> just copy over every hidden dir that could be epiphany related ...
<SiCk> how do i display hidden dirs? find / -n wont show hidden will it?
<SiCk> i was gonna find everything to do with epiphany
<ogra> ls -al
<ogra> or ls -a
<SiCk> ah, that does it
<SiCk> we have a .gconf and a .gconfd
<ogra> copy them with cp -a ....
<ogra> a .gnome as well ?
<SiCk> yep
<ogra> if so, copy that too ...
<ogra> and if there is a .epiphany that as well
<SiCk> what about .gnome2 / .gnome2_private
<SiCk> ?
<ogra> too
<SiCk> cool
<ogra> everything that could contain epiphany settings
<SiCk> would metacity have any settings in it?
<ogra> only for metacity i think
<SiCk> right, i'll give this a wee go
<ogra> dont forget to revert all the rw stuff you did if it works
<SiCk> aye, it's all already copied back
<SiCk> :(
<SiCk> ooh wait i think i missed a setting
<SiCk> mr.server needs a restart. mr.server is running extremely slow
<RichEd> SiCk: well give mr server a kick in the pants then ;)
<pygi> haha :)
<SiCk> i always feel like throwing mr.server through the window
<RichEd> well that's one use for windows ;)
<SiCk> oh , full of puns today :D
<bddebian> Heya
<juliux> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hello juliux
<dvcam> Wow open source is great!
<firstlady> Hey,
<englishrocks> Hi! Edubuntu is great!
<scientificshamro> I'm at a cool conference using edubuntu
<tortola> Hi All  ..... this is some great stuff....
<rallymatt> I :::heart::: edubuntu
<Monseigneur> We are at a conference learning about open source.
<firstlady> We are at a tech conference and trying to chat with you.  How do you like edubuntu?
<dvcam> Edubuntu is great and to believe it is all running on CD
<tcp> Hi, we are at a conference learning about edubuntu. You guys rock!
<firstlady> This is kind of like crashing a party.
<tortola> I can't wait to share this with my student at GVSU
<tortola> sorry students!
<JA1> Good Morning, I'm checking out edubuntu and Linux - WOW!
<sunshel> We are at a conference learning about Edubuntu - YOU rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ar1> THis is great stuff. I can't wait to try this at home.
<tortola> :)
<jitterbu1> I am a conference learning about edubuntu and this stuff rocks
<firstlady> Oops we scared scientific away!
<jitterbu1> no reason to be afraid
<JA1> :-D - My kids will love this!
<juliux> where is this conference?
<jitterbu1> michigan
<firstlady> In Holland, MI
<jitterbu1> near Grand Rapids
<sunshel> Where are you?
<juliux> we also get a freenode staff in this channel because you are all in the same ip range;)
<cliebow_> jammcq is in waterford..should have invited home down
<sunshel> What is a freenode staff?
<juliux> sunshel, and freenode admin;)
<juliux> like a moderator in a forum
<firstlady> oh
<jitterbu1> spock explain ~ Captain Kirk
<JneAddams> very cool
<dvcam> Thank you letting us experience IRC.
<firstlady> Hey, gotta go, but thanks for letting us crash in on you.
<Monseigneur> Thank you for letting us intrude.
<JneAddams> Thank you,
<tcp> Thanks, bye
<JneAddams> just practicing
<rallymatt> OUT
<sunshel> Thanks for letting us crash your party - have a great day!
<juliux> was this an how to join the irc lesson?
<JneAddams> yep
<sunshel> yes
<juliux> JneAddams, ahh
<juliux> so somebody told you and now we all will try out irc;)
<sunshel> exactly
<juliux> cool
<jgedeon> Has anyone been hearing complaints about bootstrap errors while trying to install 7.04?
<ogra> nope, did you check the CD ?
<jgedeon> Yes six of them.  Download Edubuntu 7.04 twice via bittorent and tried burning the CD at different speeds.  I was able to install Ubuntu Server 6.10 but can't get Edubuntu Server 7.04 to install at all.
<ogra> at what speed did you burn the CD ? its usually not so clever to burn faster than 8x for such hgh compressed images
<ogra> *high
<ogra> but indeed the slefckech should have shown errors ... if you say you checked them ...
<jgedeon> Max then 20X then 4X
<ogra> when exactly does it stop ... any special packagename
<ogra> ?
<jgedeon> There are a bunch of packagenames it Bootstrap errors at.
<ogra> can you somehow get a log of such a failing install ?
<ogra> its stored in /var/log/insaller/syslog
<ogra> or /target/var/log/insaller/syslog
<ogra> *installer indeed
<jgedeon> Later today I can try it again.  After all the fuse yesterday I tried to install Ubuntu Server 6.10 and that is where it is at now.
<ogra> what HW specs does this machine have ?
<jgedeon> Just thought I would ask.
<jgedeon> IBM xseries 300.
<ogra> well, the isos were tested quite extensively for about a week by many many people ...
<ogra> does that thing have a SATA controller ?
<jgedeon> No.
<ogra> do you try a LVM install ?
<jgedeon> Didn't know if with the load if that might have been the problem with the corrupted files.
<jgedeon> No didn't try that.
<jgedeon> I'll try it again today and see what I can get..  And then post in here while I am working on it.
<ogra> i didnt mean you should try a LVM setup btw ... i just wanted to know if you did ;)
<ogra> ok, i'll be around for a while
<jgedeon> No problem..
<sbalneav> Morning all
<sbalneav> Hey, anyone got a copy of some .torrent files they could DCC to me?  torrent.ubuntu.com's kinda dying.  Victims of our own success
<ogra> http://www.edubuntu.org/Download <- every mirror should have the torrent files
<sbalneav> Ah, ok
<sbalneav> I'm gonna get together with a few locals this Saturday, wanted to have u/ku/edu/xubuntus to give away.
<ogra> ah
<sacater> highvoltage: online?
<Burgwork> sbalneav, ogra: congrats on the great stuff this relesae
<ogra> hey thanks :)
<ogra> but it wasnt only us :)
<Burgwork> well, cbx33 isn't here :)
<Burgwork> I am looking forward to seeing everybody again in Sevilla
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> i finally got my flight sorted today
<Burgwork> I am just waiting for Claire to confirm mine, as I am staying an extra week in Sevilla to play tourists
<Laser_away> Burgwork: you'll be there?!?
<Burgwork> Laser_away: thanks to the good offices of Canonical and a good word from Jono, yes :)
<Laser_away> awesome
<ogra> Laser_away, hey thanks for the pony !!
<Laser_away> :-)
<sacater> mau/60
<sacater> whoops
<sacater> type
<jgedeon> ogra: If your still here.  Going to try to install it again.  Just burned a new copy at 4X.
<ogra> great
<jgedeon> First error: [!!]  Load installer components from CD
<ogra> look on tty4
<ogra> there should be clearer errors
<jgedeon> Checking CD-ROM integrity now.
<ogra> did you see any errors ?
<ogra> on tty4 ?
<jgedeon> Couldn't check any other than couldn't read CD-ROM
<ogra> well tty4 shows a very very detailed log
<ogra> witout the errors from there it can be *aynthing*
<jgedeon> How do I get into tty4?
<ogra> alt-f4
<jgedeon> I tried that but it wouldn't let me.
<jgedeon> I'll start over and try again.
<jgedeon> The file it's hanging on is libparted1.7 going to look at tty4 now.
<jgedeon> Warning **: bad md5sum is the last one...
<ogra> aha
<ogra> your iso is boken then
<ogra> did you check the md5sum of the downloaded file ?
<jgedeon> ok...  I'll trying to get another one.  No was in a hurry.  LOL
<ogra> (the iso file i mean)
<ogra> md5sum <path to iso>
<ogra> what does that give you ?
<ogra> c9105528c35f282e173cfac6c4b8d563 *edubuntu-7.04-server-i386.iso
<ogra> if it doesnt match its broken
<jgedeon> It's matching what you posted.
<ogra> weird
<ogra> do you have any other CD writer you could use ?
<jgedeon> Not right now.
<jgedeon> Might be the CD.  ?Just tried it with another and it seems to be getting further...
<jgedeon> Ok back to the bootstrap warnings.
<ogra> whats on tty4 now ?
<jgedeon> tty4 is still scrolling.
<jgedeon> not seeing any errors.
<jgedeon> Looks like dependency problems.
<jgedeon> Saying xkb-data_0.9-4ubuntu1_all.deb was corrupt.
<ogra> indeed a corrupt package that cant get installed causes dependency probs
<ogra> but corrupt packages indicate broken media or a bad burn usually
<jgedeon> Ok going to try and burn it from another system and see where that goes.
<EmxBA> wow... after more than a year I'm here again :)
<LaserJock> hi EmxBA
<cliebow_> anyone have any bright ideas why i cant shut my system down using system->quit?
<Burgwork> cliebow_: incorrect permissions?
<Burgwork> gpm not running?
<cliebow_> gpm is not running..
<Burgwork> the shutdown stuff needs gnome-power-manager
<cliebow_> i was googling..
<Meshezabeel> hey, I lost my menu bar at the top, this happens every once in a while and I have to restart, is there a way to get it back without restarting?
<cliebow_> gnome-power-manager is surely installed...
<cliebow_> yeah gnome-power-manager is running
<Burgwork> Meshezabeel: your top panel?
<Meshezabeel> Burgwork: yes
<cliebow_> Burgwork:thanks for input..ill mess with it at home...
<Burgwork> cliebow_: no worries
<Burgwork> Meshezabeel: you can try reloading gnome-panel
<Burgwork> you might also want to launch gnome-panel from a terminal to see what is happening
<cliebow_> give er a whirl 8~)
<Meshezabeel> Burgwork: ok, can't open a terminal within x because no gnome-panel, went to CTRL+ALT+F1 and ran: gnome-panel but it said: "Cannot open display:" there is an option that says --display=DISPLAY but don't know what to fill in there
<Burgwork> hmm
<gonzaloaf_work> hi, what are advantages of using edubuntu server instead of desktop?
<Burgwork> they are for different things
<asmith42b> Is there a way to have a list of users at the login screen? That is, for someone to find their name and click on?
<Burgwork> yes
<Burgwork> choose a greeter with a user list
<asmith42b> Can you point me in the right direction?
<asmith42b> Which preferences am I looking at?
<Burgwork> system > admin > login screen
<asmith42b> Ah, yes. Thank you. Sometimes the best place to hide something is right in front of your face. :p
<Burgwork> indeed
<Meshezabeel> k, got it back, thanks Burgwork
<jgedeon> ogra: I think I finally got it up amd running.  For some reason had to burn the CD with propritary software.
<jgedeon> Thank you for your help.
<jgedeon> Is there a write up on how to get Share Screen to work?
#edubuntu 2007-04-21
<pygi> this stuff even works :)
<cbx33> eh?
<cbx33> pygi, ?
<pygi> feisty :P
<pygi> hi cbx33 :)
<cbx33> hey pygi
<LaserJock> pygi: of course it does
<LaserJock> ogra wouldn't let it be otherwise ;-)
<ajmitch> pygi: you sound surprised
<pygi> ajmitch: I'm joking :P
<cbx33> LaserJock, do we have any docs anywhere for Edubutnu standalone installation?
<LaserJock> other than the Handbook/ubuntu docs?
<cbx33> do they discuss standalone install?
<cbx33> if so
<cbx33> can you give me a URL?
<cbx33> for the book
<LaserJock> well, for fiesty it's installed
<LaserJock> I don't have a great URL to give you yet
<LaserJock> but it's http://doc.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/handbook/C/workstation.html
<LaserJock> but that's the "In Progress" version
<cbx33> ok
<gonzaloaf_work> why does while installing edubuntu server it freezes at 92% or 93% ??
<gonzaloaf_work> there is not working the cd-rom nor the hard disk
<Burgundavia> gonzaloaf_work: likely a bad burn
<Burgundavia> or a bad download
<gonzaloaf_work> if I install a edubuntu Desktop, how can I convert it to Server?
<Burgundavia> what do you want to do with it?
<Burgundavia> you want an ltsp server?
<gonzaloaf_work> Burgundavia, yep
<Burgundavia> simply install the ltsp-server
<LaserJock> I think you need to install ltsp-server-standalone
<Burgundavia> right
<LaserJock> and then run the ltsp-create-client or something similar
<Burgundavia> build-client
<Burgundavia> what is the difference between server and server-standalone
<LaserJock> I thought -standalone brought more in
<LaserJock> looks like it just adds dhcpd
<Burgundavia> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Open_Week_2 <-- if you see a mastercard commercial, see the hackergotchis
<ajmitch> ah, the open week
<ajmitch> rather short notice
<ajmitch> yes, I see them
<LaserJock> what abou them?
<Burgundavia> hackergotchis, in a commericial add
<Burgundavia> ad, rather
<ajmitch> LaserJock: you'll be famous! (again)
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> doubtful
<ajmitch> oh you will be
<ajmitch> I mean you're famous enough to be teaching packaging
<LaserJock> well
<Burgundavia> we are all famous
<ajmitch> soon lots of people will know you
<LaserJock> I don't really think that takes famous
<LaserJock> just stupidity
<LaserJock> ajmitch: you're just smart and fly under the radar ;-)
* ajmitch certainly couldn't do it
<LaserJock> sure you could
<ajmitch> no, I really couldn't
<LaserJock> I just stumble through it
<LaserJock> today I spent an hour showing a bunch of undergrads a poster of my research
<ajmitch> you realise it'd be at 4AM NZST?
<LaserJock> they probably didn't get much of it
<LaserJock> yeah, it's getting almost early for me
<ajmitch> you'd at least be somewhat awake
<gonzaloaf_work> so whats the differencee between edubuntu Desktop and Server?
<Burgundavia> server is for ltsp
<gonzaloaf_work> just that?
<gonzaloaf_work> just have the lstp-server pkg added?
<LaserJock> well, the Server install also sets up LTSP, etc.
<LaserJock> the Sever disk is the preffered installation method if you want to do an LTSP server
<LaserJock> the Desktop CD is good as a LiveCD for demoing, rescue CD, etc.
<Meshezabeel> tried upgrading from CD, but gave problems when running internet updates, such as: "Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/Release.gpg Could not connect to ca.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (206.167.141.10). - connect (111 Connection refused)" do I need to change all edgy to feisty in sources.list before I begin upgrade?
<Meshezabeel> just upgraded to feisty, it deleted my beryl-manager for some reason
<LaserJock> did you have beryl on Edgy?
<Meshezabeel> LaserJock: yes, I had beryl on edgy
<LaserJock> since beryl wasn't in the Ubuntu repos for edgy things like that can happen
<Meshezabeel> beryl is still installed, emerald theme manager is still installed, but don't have beryl-manager, also my title bars have disappeared
<Meshezabeel> LaserJock: why should happen, there are many programs not in Ubuntu repos, doesn't make sense why it would remove programs it has no control over
<LaserJock> because it does
<Meshezabeel> lol, ok
<LaserJock> we put beryl into Feisty
<Meshezabeel> oh really?
<LaserJock> so Feisty's beryl took over your old Edgy ones
<LaserJock> yes
<Meshezabeel> ok
<LaserJock> compiz and beryl are in Feisty
<LaserJock> so you just hit a bump in the road going from non-official repo to official repo
<Meshezabeel> ok, how do I get into the beryl-manager now, it does not show up in synaptic
<Meshezabeel> is this why my title bars disappeared?
<Meshezabeel> brb, have to go for 5 mins
<LaserJock> I'm not sure to be honest
<Meshezabeel> back
<Meshezabeel> should beryl-manager be showing up in synaptic?
<ajmitch> yes, assuming you have universe enabled
<stormzoeker> how do I replace the Gnome desktop in edubuntu with the KDE desktop?
<gnomefreak> install kubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> the packages will be in menu on kde session
<stormzoeker> gnomefreak thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<juliux> hehe gnomefreak explains somebody how to install kde;)
<stormzoeker> (A) everyone has a prefered desktop ;) mine is KDE :$
<stormzoeker> but everyone her loves Linux :D
<gnomefreak> ofcourse i use 6 de's
<stormzoeker> lol I even use windows sometimes :$ :$ :$
<gnomefreak> i wouldnt go that far ;)
<gnomefreak> i only use it if 3 of my pcs die
<gnomefreak> but i do have it
<stormzoeker> use it only if I want to play a game (once a month or so haha)
<flubber> how do i use libmkp3lame.so for audacity
<flubber> i mean libmp3lame.so
<flubber> ican't find it on my computer anywhere
<skwashd> did i miss it or does the feisty server installer lack an option for setting up RAID 1 ?
<bettsp> Is there any way to get https://wiki.edubuntu.org/LTSPFatClients working? I can resort to hackery if need be
<ogra> the code at the bottom should rougthly explain what you need to do for the base
<ogra> beyond that you need a way to mount /home from the server
<bettsp> ogra: Will NFS work?
<ogra> an a network auth mechanism (or you can copy the /etc/passwd|groups|shadow files from the server to the chroot every time they changed )
<ogra> sure
<ogra> but its not really safe :)
<ogra> you will need to install nfs-common in the chroot and probably need additional dirs to be rw
<bettsp> That's alright; this is a lab for the OSU Opensource Club, none of the machines are safe anyways :)
<ogra> (for lockd etc)
<bettsp> Is there anything better than NFS? I have no idea about networked filesystems
<bettsp> (For this purpose, I mean)
<bettsp> ogra: So on the clients, there's no difference in configuration between this and the thin-client setup
<bettsp> Scratch that question, it was dumb
<jarhed> cliebow_: hello
<jarhed> can someone help me figure out why my ltsp client hangs after the password?
<bettsp> jarhed: Check ssh keys on server?
<jarhed> update them?
<jarhed> it's a fresh install
<paolob-parroquia> Hi guys! What is precisely the kernel package linux-image-server for? is it for any server or for some specific server? Should I use it on edubuntu? thank you
#edubuntu 2007-04-22
<testingltsp> dude, anybody here?
<Burgundavia> yep
<testingltsp> Burgundavia: I've installed LTSP5 in Edubuntu
<Burgundavia> right
<testingltsp> but I'm not able to login at the terminal side
<testingltsp> always kick me back to the login screen
<Burgundavia> hmm
<testingltsp> did u success in ltsp?
<Burgundavia> I don't use LTSP :)
<Burgundavia> boss won't let me
<testingltsp> sob sob
<testingltsp> sob sob sob
<LaserJock> testingltsp: can you login on the server?
<testingltsp> yes
<testingltsp> i think something wrong with the SSH
<testingltsp> all users can login to Server
<testingltsp> i mean on server
<testingltsp> I've tested on terminal with the text login, it is kicking me back to the login prompt too
<testingltsp> investigated /var/log/auth, seeing the login in instant in * out
<testingltsp> is there a SSH Script can make the server to allow all the Users to login remotely in Ubuntu?
<testingltsp> anybody installed LTSP5?
<Bhaskar1> can i migrate ubuntu 6.06 to edubuntu , Any idea? now i have ubuntu 6.06
<LaserJock> you can install edubuntu-desktop and if you need LTSP ltsp-server-standalone
<Bhaskar1> LaserJock, ya, i want to get edubuntu without uninstall of ubuntu6.06 but how
<Bhaskar1> LaserJock, edubuntu with LTSP
<LaserJock> Bhaskar1: so you need to do what I said above
<LaserJock> and then I think run ltsp-build-client
<Bhaskar1> LaserJock, sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop
<Bhaskar1> Reading package lists... Done
<Bhaskar1> Building dependency tree... Done
<Bhaskar1> E: Couldn't find package edubuntu-desktop
<Bhaskar1> LaserJock, now what to do?
<LaserJock> do you have network?
<Bhaskar1> LaserJock, ya
<LaserJock> hmm, something must be messed up
<LaserJock> can you pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list for me?
<Bhaskar1> ok
<Bhaskar1> LaserJock, for pastebin link?
<testingltsp> I'm too noob to troubleshoot ssh remote login in ltsp, please advise what should i do pls
<LaserJock> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LaserJock> testingltsp: I realy don't know. I've never heard of that problem
<testingltsp> u have done 7.04 + LTSP5?
<LaserJock> testingltsp: you might want to email the edubuntu-users mailing list
<LaserJock> testingltsp: nope
<testingltsp> LaserJock: I've done previous version without this problem
<LaserJock> testingltsp: the mailing list is at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/edubuntu-users
<testingltsp> LaserJock: ok
<LaserJock> it's an odd problem
<testingltsp> LaserJock: maybe is new.... I've installed ubuntu7.04 + LTSP5 & edubuntu7.04+LTSP5, same problem
<testingltsp> LaserJock: is the link correct?
<testingltsp> LaserJock: correct
<LaserJock> yeah
<testingltsp> tiring with Microsoft cos is leeching lots of my $$$, wish to convert my internet center with edubuntu
<testingltsp> the sound improvement in LTSP makes me excited
<testingltsp> too bad still not able to test now
<LaserJock> yeah
<Bhaskar1> LaserJock, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16971/ i have pasted sources.list
<Kamping_Kaiser> testingltsp, do you have sabayon installed?
<testingltsp> I've tested before
<testingltsp> slow
<testingltsp> not sure about the new one
<Kamping_Kaiser> do you have it installed on the server your having problems with?
<testingltsp> is sabayon works great with LTSP5?
<testingltsp> never try LTSP5 with Sabayon
<testingltsp> LTSP always works great with SuSE
<Kamping_Kaiser> i ask becaues unless you have users in groups (i forget what sabayon calls them - profiles?) they cant log in with sabayon installed
<testingltsp> ohh
<testingltsp> i saw this feature too
<testingltsp> sabayon got a profile editor
<Kamping_Kaiser> i took about 16 hours trying, ogra fixed me in seconds (note this is dapper)
<Kamping_Kaiser> it may/may not be different on the latest versions
<testingltsp> still prefer ubuntu + LTSP5
<testingltsp> anybody success to install ubuntu 7.04 + LTSP 5?
<Kamping_Kaiser> havent tried.
<testingltsp> i think i nid to reinstall cos got brokage in ltspfsd
<LaserJock> Bhaskar1: ok, you've severly messed up your system there, you have no software repositories :-)
<testingltsp> Bhaskarl: do u use sypnatic package manager?
<LaserJock> Bhaskar1: you need to go into System->Administration->Software Sources
<testingltsp> friends, see u 12 hours later, I'm trying to reinstall edubuntu 7.04 + ltsp5 without ltspsd, hear my good news soon, tata
<Bhaskar1> LaserJock, System->Administration->Software Sources, there is no software sources, there is software properties
<LaserJock> ok, that'll work
<Bhaskar1> LaserJock, so now what to do ?
<LaserJock> click on some software sources
<Bhaskar1> LaserJock, software sources ??
<LaserJock> you should be able to select Main and Universe
<testingltsp> haha reinstallation of edubuntu takes only 15 minutes
<Bhaskar1> LaserJock, i have no software sources on System-->Administration--->
<LaserJock> Bhaskar1: you should have Software Properties though, right?
<Bhaskar1> LaserJock, ya
<LaserJock> Bhaskar1: that's what you want
<Bhaskar1> LaserJock, so what to do
<LaserJock> Bhaskar1: well you should see some tabs
<LaserJock> on the first one there should be some options
<Bhaskar1> LaserJock, install media,internet update and Authentication
<LaserJock> on the first tab you should find an option for Main and Universe
<Bhaskar1> LaserJock, no first tab is install media,
<LaserJock> fine
<LaserJock> but do you see checkboxes for Main and Universe?
<Bhaskar1> there is add-->
<Bhaskar1> then components] 
<LaserJock> ok, components sounds right
<Bhaskar1> community maintain,Non-free etc are there
<LaserJock> ok
<LaserJock> you want commnity maintained
<Bhaskar1> officially supported also there
<LaserJock> yes, you want that one as well
<Bhaskar1> so which check box is right
<LaserJock> I think you can just do all the ones there
<LaserJock> officialy supported, community supported, non-free, and restricted
<Bhaskar1> ok
<Bhaskar1> then
<Bhaskar1> and in channel?
<LaserJock> hmm, what's in there?
<Bhaskar1> there is ubuntu 6.06 update, backports, etc
<LaserJock> you'll want updates and security
<Bhaskar1> ok
<Bhaskar1> further ..?
<LaserJock> I think that'll do it for now
<LaserJock> you should be able to sudo apt-get update
<LaserJock> and then install/upgrade
<Bhaskar1> ya, ran apt-get install edubuntu-desktop, then error is :Reading package lists... Done
<Bhaskar1> Building dependency tree... Done
<Bhaskar1> E: Couldn't find package edubuntu-desktop
<LaserJock> Bhaskar1: did you run sudo apt-get update first?
<Bhaskar1> ya
<Bhaskar1>  sudo apt-get update
<Bhaskar1> Reading package lists... Done
<LaserJock> can you paste the /etc/apt/sources.list
<Bhaskar1> ok
<Bhaskar1> LaserJock, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16978/
<LaserJock> Bhaskar1: for some reason you still don't have any software repos
<Bhaskar1> LaserJock, so what is the solution to proceed
<LaserJock> ok
<LaserJock> run sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<LaserJock> and put in the following lines
<LaserJock> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe
<LaserJock> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-security main restricted universe
<LaserJock> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted universe
<LaserJock> except you might want to change the us.archive part to just archive if you aren't in the US
<LaserJock> then save it and run sudo apt-get update
<kgoetz> anyone know what that ubuntu AD replacement project was? i cant for the life of me think of keywords to search it
<Bhaskar1> LaserJock, it is working
<Bhaskar1> sudo apt-get update is working
<Meshezabeel> edgy used to work to display to my tv with my ati card, but upgrade to feisty, tv only displays wavy lines, any idea how I can fix it, at least some of the settings are still in my xorg.conf, maybe all, but I'm not sure if it's an xorg problem or something else
<LaserJock> Bhaskar1: good to hear
<LaserJock> Bhaskar1: I'm off to bed now, hope it works out for you
<Bhaskar1> Laser_away, ok
<Meshezabeel> can someone tell me if they have the file: /usr/include/xorg/xf86drm.h
<testingltsp> anybody tried edubuntu 7.04 + LTSP 5?
<benplaut> I've got a bit of a dream situation--somewhat of an open budget, open for ideas for a new school lab of ~8-10 clients
<juliux> hi benplaut
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi benplaut
<juliux> benplaut, you only need clients or also a server?
<benplaut> i'm thinking of an edubuntu LTSP server and some thin clients from a big name (hp?), but i'm wondering... is edubuntu appropriate for high school, or will the geeks still be able to screw around with it?
<benplaut> hola folks
<benplaut> starting from complete scratch, with a pretty much open budget
<Kamping_Kaiser> nto so much geeks screwing with it, problems more 'childish' nature of edubuntu (unless fiesty is much less that way)
<benplaut> ok
<benplaut> also, this would have to be pretty much self-sustaining... i can set it up, but i'd be too far away to admin it on a regular basis
<Kamping_Kaiser> then hope they never get different students ;), or it wont manage itself
<benplaut> ok... exception for that ;)
<benplaut> if it's simple enough for the librarian to add users, then OK :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. with suitable training probably.
<benplaut> is it through the gnome users dialog?
<Kamping_Kaiser> that or adduser via cli. i suspect you want the librarian going via gnome ui yeh
<benplaut> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> myself (if i was doign ltsp for a highschool) i'd go with 'proper' ubuntu+ltsp
<benplaut> could set up something with zenity if needed, too
<Kamping_Kaiser> rather then edubuntu
<benplaut> ok
<benplaut> right now (with 7 XP boxen), they're using a software called 'deep freeze' that restores to an image after a certain amount of inactivity... i suppose that wouldn't work too well in this case since you couldn't have multiple logins from the same general student acccount
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure, but afaik you can do the same  thing if you want
<benplaut> yea, i dunno
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure how you would set it up though
<benplaut> scripts to rm ~, then copy in a template each time it restarts
<benplaut> maybe =/
<benplaut> ultimately, the students in this school have no use for a user account of their own, and to keep it consistent with the other computers, something like that would have to be in place
<Kamping_Kaiser> when it boots you use a kernel image that pulls the whole system over the network fresh and boots it, rather then just the boot image, but the details i dunno
<benplaut> it can be done, but would take some work
<benplaut> yup
<benplaut> i guess you could set up one user account for each computer, autologin to it, then have some shell scripts doing to work
<benplaut> *the work
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. doesnt sound pretty
<benplaut> nope
<Kamping_Kaiser> if you need scripts run, do them on bootup (as init)
<benplaut> yea
<benplaut> http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Applications_GUI_Multimedia/Deepfreeze_for_Linux
<benplaut> looks like somebody has already done it
<benplaut> in about 20 lines of bash :P
<Burgundavia> actually, it is simpler than that
<Burgundavia> log them in as regular users
<Burgundavia> then nuke the home dir on logout
<Burgundavia> and use pam-mkhomedir on login
<benplaut> pam-mkhomedir?
<Kamping_Kaiser> pam roxors
<Burgundavia> a pam module to create teh home directory of login
<Burgundavia> sbalneav was going to modify it to remove homedirs as well, but I don't know where that ended up
<benplaut> seems kinda overkill
<benplaut> since it wouldn't be over a network anyway
<Burgundavia> far cleaner solution that shell scripts, trust me
<Burgundavia> I actually work for a company that builds public computers for libraries and that is exactly how we do it
<benplaut> ok
<Burgundavia> that shell scripting stuff looks like a giant hack to me
<benplaut> public computers for libraries... pretty much what this is
<benplaut> do you do smart client, or smart server?
<Burgundavia> you mean fat client or thin client?
<Burgundavia> we do a bit of everything
<benplaut> cool
<Burgundavia> one user account per computer, with a shell script to delete upon logout and pam-mkhomdir
<Burgundavia> that is everything you need
<benplaut> ok
<Burgundavia> assuming, of course, you don't want to control time on the computers
<benplaut> we do, but that shouldn't be too hard
<Burgundavia> there is a tool called timeoutd already in the repos
<Burgundavia> however, in order to effectively control time, you need personalized logins
<benplaut> wait, not that
<Burgundavia> otherwise there is nothing stopping a user from simply logging back in
<benplaut> a timeout, i meant... inactive for 5min, log it out
<Burgundavia> ahh
<benplaut> should be able to grab raw mouse output from /dev and do something with it
<benplaut> when the data stops flowing, start a timer :P
<Burgundavia> make certain you are checking both keyboard and mouse
<benplaut> yea
<benplaut> *typing long paper*
<benplaut> noooo!!
<Burgundavia> it woudl be nice if somebody wrote something good enough to get into the repos
<benplaut> yea
<Burgundavia> also, I would throw a dialog up, rather than just logging them out
<benplaut> oh course
<benplaut> IIRC, zenity has a timer dialog
<benplaut> therefore keeping me from the dark abyss of actual programming languages for yet another project
<benplaut> Burgundavia, if you think those scripts were hacky, you should hear of my last one (along the same lines)
<Burgundavia> ouch
<benplaut> pop up 2 zenity dialogs asking for user and pass--savfe them to variables
<benplaut> then, mount 3 samba shares and check for .home dirs on each of them.  if they aren't there, make them
<benplaut> finally, copy over a template /home and symlink mydocs from the samba share
<benplaut> on logout, save bookmarks.html and /home/user/Documents to the share, then unmount and delete ~
<benplaut> all this to get 3 clients up for my school =/
<Burgundavia> ouch
<benplaut> working around a power hungry admin in charge of a win2003 server, since I was too lazy to figure out samba's active directory implementation
<Burgundavia> anyway, good night
<benplaut> night
<ben123is> hello
<ben123is> when i try to install edubuntu, it reaches a stage: select and install software , and then i get a red screen saying installation stage failed. anyone knows why?
<ben123is> what to do?
<ben123is> could it be because of a wrong input by me in the network installation?
<kgoetz> look on vertual console 4 (press alt+f4), and look at teh extended debug info
<ben123is> ok
<ben123is> rhanks
<ben123is> thanks
<acoster> Hi, a friend of mine is trying to setup a school lab with edubuntu + FAI (automated installer). Does anyone have any pointers on that?
<rockprincess> hi all!
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi rockprincess :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> (hi bddebian )
<rockprincess> howdy Kamping_Kaiser :) what are you up to?
<bddebian> Hello your Highness, Kamping_Kaiser :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> bddebian, hehe
<rockprincess> hi Bddebian ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> rockprincess, i did doco most of the arvo, then rebuilt my desktop just now (only logged backin 2 minutes ago)
<Kamping_Kaiser> now tossing up wehter to help the community of have a break and watch some flicks
<rockprincess> Kamping_Kaiser: ahh so it's all coming along well?!! ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> anyone else having issues connecting to sabdfls blog?
<rockprincess> www.markshuttleworth.com ?
<rockprincess> works for me ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> damn. then i have networking issues :|
<Kamping_Kaiser> rockprincess, yeh, i think its coming along well. i'll tell myself that :)
<rockprincess> Kamping_Kaiser: hehe how about recruiting the people there?
<Kamping_Kaiser> recruiting?
<rockprincess> hmm well, maybe i'm mixing things up lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol.
<skwashd> are there known issues with installing edubuntu under kvm ?
<jarhed> hello...could someone help me out with my ltsp setup??
<jarhed> anyone?
<ogra> whats wrong ?
<skwashd> ogra: well the ISO md5 is fine
<skwashd> but when trying to install it says a stack of debs are corrupt (final) ... or it can't load the cd driver (beta)
<ogra> how fast did you burn ?
<cliebow>   burned ttoo fast?? burn at 8 or lheh
<ogra> note that compressed files like these shouldnt be burned faster than 8x
<skwashd> ogra: it isn't burnt ... it is being used under kvm
<ogra> sorry, i have no experiec with kvm ... i know it works in virtualbox and vmware ...
<ogra> *experience
<skwashd> hmmm ... virtualbox and kvm are both qemu derivatives
<skwashd> oh well .. i might dig out an old PIII 2moro and try a real install
<skwashd> but that will have to wait until 2moro
<peteface> ello all
<peteface> im havin a very difficult time figuring somethin out can anyone help?
<cliebow_> put it on the table here..someone may pipe
<cliebow_> a
<jarhed> how should special parameters be grouped in lts.conf: by hostname or MAC ?
#edubuntu 2008-04-14
<cbx33> ping crimsun
#edubuntu 2008-04-15
<miguel__> hola
<miguel__> estoy buscando a mauricio hernandez
<miguel__> nick: mhz
<bhsx> hi, i'm curious...  i was hoping that installing the "edubuntu-server" metapackage on hardy heron would install all the LTSP stuff, but it looks like it just installs postgres, apache, some perl scripts and php....  is there an easy way to install the LTSP server aspects without downloading/installing the whole edubuntu distro?
<bhsx> or are those perl scripts the LTSP package?  cause when i've setup LTSP before i've always had to install tftp...
<bhsx> amongst other things
<primary> hi
<primary> i am struggling to get our usb to showup on the desktop
<primary> any quick tips
<emil> salut cine a facut cursul fundamentals of unix?
<emil> who made the course fundamentals of unix?
<Tpop> Where can I find the Heron beta version of edubuntu?
<hubuntu> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/edubuntu/8.04/
<hubuntu> Now I have a question to all edubuntu devs
<Tpop> Thanks
<emil> hi who made the course fundamentals of unix?
<hubuntu> Where can i see the code to make the Edubntu Add-on CD?
<hubuntu> I want to make an Add-On CD but with localized packages, drivers, codecs, etc..
<hubuntu> and I do not want to make an ubuntu fork
<hubuntu> So using the Edubuntu Add-on CD base should do the trick, right?
<Ce_cinta_Jesus> hello all
<Ce_cinta_Jesus> can i teach about edubuntu?
<Ce_cinta_Jesus> im newbie
<hubuntu> Hello  Ce_cinta_Jesus
<Ce_cinta_Jesus> hello hubuntu
<Ce_cinta_Jesus> what is hubuntu?
<hubuntu> Do you use edubuntu now or are you planning to do it?
<Ce_cinta_Jesus> im use edubuntu
<hubuntu> hubuntu is mi nick, ubuntu is a GNU/Linux distribution
<Ce_cinta_Jesus> now
<Ce_cinta_Jesus> im beginner
<Ce_cinta_Jesus> not
<Ce_cinta_Jesus> im from indonesia
<hubuntu> ok
<Ce_cinta_Jesus> :(
<hubuntu> it's cool :)
<Ce_cinta_Jesus> my english languange little..
<Ce_cinta_Jesus> what is topic for beginner? do you know?
<hubuntu> http://www.ubuntu-id.org/node/24
<hubuntu> it's a book on indonesian about edubuntu
<Ce_cinta_Jesus> ok
<Ce_cinta_Jesus> thx
<hubuntu> you should see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training which is a general ubuntu course
<Ce_cinta_Jesus> thankyou very much.. hubuntu
<hubuntu> and you shgould also see your loco site
<hubuntu> http://www.ubuntu-id.org/ and their wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IndonesianTeam
<hubuntu> good luck!
<Ce_cinta_Jesus> ok
<Ce_cinta_Jesus> chayo edubuntu
<hubuntu> get involved with them - Local support is the key for ubuntu success ;)
<Ce_cinta_Jesus> wow
<Ce_cinta_Jesus> in indonesia i must buy book Rp. 40.000
<Ce_cinta_Jesus> T_T
<hubuntu> Ce_cinta_Jesus, there may be resources available from you LoCo team
<hubuntu> But a book is always a good idea, although if it's too expensive you may as well search dfor alternatives
<pem725> anyone familiar with setting up a dual head with edubuntu?  I need some help with the lst.conf.
<ari_stress> good morning
<ari_stress> can i "convert" my gutsy into edubuntu using apt-get?
#edubuntu 2008-04-16
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes. install edubuntu-desktop
<Kamping_Kaiser> if you want workstation
<ari_stress> Kamping_Kaiser: thanks. after that., should I change the apt-get's sources.list to edubuntu's?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ari_stress, it uses the same repositories
<ari_stress> that's nice, thanks Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> ari_stress, no worries mate
<FrederickJH> Can you do that if you want a LTSP server as well?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ltsp server has a seperetae package (iirc ltsp-server-all)
<FrederickJH> In addition to the edubuntu-desktop?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> i dont have an ubuntu box handy to check the details on though
<ari_stress> brb
<FrederickJH> OK
<bimberi> !info edubuntu-server | FrederickJH
<ubotu> frederickjh: edubuntu-server (source: edubuntu-meta): edubuntu servers. In component main, is optional. Version 1.47 (gutsy), package size 15 kB, installed size 44 kB
 * bimberi really should be /away but waves to Kamping_Kaiser 
 * Kamping_Kaiser waves to bimberi , who isnt really there
<bimberi> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> annoying: (not your problem, just annoying) - http://paste.debian.net/875/
<bimberi> Kamping_Kaiser: rm texlive*   ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> bimberi, removed all the debs and left that file alone
 * Kamping_Kaiser is currently re-downloading 144mb of texlive-doc :|
<bimberi> hrm
<Kamping_Kaiser> fsck claims the filesystem is clean, and chattr says its got no special bits set
<bimberi> it could be a nonprintable char in the filename
<bimberi> compare 'echo texlive | od -bc'  to  'ls | od -bc'
<bimberi> er,   echo texlive-
<Kamping_Kaiser> they match exactly
<Kamping_Kaiser> someone elsese advice ->  a) find the inode, b) use e2edit (or whatever it's called now) to kill the inode.
<bimberi> sounds better than mine
<Kamping_Kaiser> er... how does Edubuntu 8.04 handle what was formerly handled by .Trash?
<Kamping_Kaiser> its "a bit screwy" whatever it is.
 * Kamping_Kaiser doesnt want his *real* desktop deleted
<stgraber> Kamping_Kaiser: it's in .share/something IIRC
<stgraber> .local/share/Trash
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh yay. now removing garbage is a chore :|
<Kamping_Kaiser> stgraber, cheers mate
<Kamping_Kaiser> how .. *amazingly* stupid :|
<stgraber> it comes from a freedesktop spec IIRC
<stgraber> probably http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/trash-spec
<Kamping_Kaiser> at some stage i either created a symlink or dragged the 'places' desktop to my real desktop. now i have a "Desktop" directory in .local/share/Trash/files/ with almost a full screenfull of recursion
<Kamping_Kaiser> back in the good old days ... ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> 509 recursions, no less o_0
 * Kamping_Kaiser decides not to file a bug
<melodie> bonjour, hello, hi
<melodie> someone present ?
<emil> hello
 * highvoltage !
<emil> who made fundamentals of unix?
<melodie> hi again
<melodie> please could someone help me install pysycache in Edubuntu ?
<emil> da melodie
<melodie> hi emil
<emil> ce faci?
<melodie> I did put these mirrors in sources.list:
<melodie> http://doc.edubuntu-fr.org/pysycache
<melodie> # paquets d'ofset
<melodie> deb http://debian.ofset.org/ sarge main
<emil> what's up?
<melodie> and so on
<melodie> and at the end of the install it fails with error message :
<melodie> dpkg : erreur de traitement de pysycache (--configure) :
<melodie>  le sous-processus post-installation script a retourné une erreur de sortie d'état 2
<melodie> I must do it again to have it in english
<emil> melodie you know the course fundamentals of unix?
<emil> ???
<melodie> why that question ?
<emil> because i make now the course
<melodie> I'm just interested to get an application running for now; are you a person or a bot emil ?
<emil> can you help me?
<melodie> by doing what ?
<emil> for my exam online
<melodie> I'd be astonished
<emil> what is that because i speak not good and the course is in english
<melodie> yes but I'm french, so what's the point in helping you ? you are german or italian or... ?
<emil> romanian
<melodie> so why not search a course in your own lanquage ?
<emil> because don't exist
<melodie> then you might want to find people in your area able to help you : easier.
<emil> i can't find
<melodie> actually I'm interested in Edubuntu, otherwise you could try the chan : #debutant on freenode
<melodie> good chan more people in the evening, nice for beginners.
<emil> and there can help me?
<melodie> try asking does not cost more.
<emil> i think nobody make the course there
<melodie> emil, you may think if you like to think. :))
<melodie> don't know.
<melodie> bye now
<emil> ok c;est fini la melodie"))
<RichEd-1> ogra: hi
<RichEd-1> meeting ?
<highvoltage> goodnight edubunteros!
<RichEd> highvoltage: sleep tight ... you may think about a more popular nick now that escum is giving us lack of voltage
<bj_990> Hey guys.. quick question
<bj_990> is there a website filter for edubuntu?
<bj_990> to make sure kids do not go to webpages they are not suppose to be going to
<ogra> RichEd, oh, crap, sorry, i took a break while the new images were syncing, anything important from the meeting ?
<lns> bj_990, I remember researching that and finding this, but never tried implementing it in edubuntu: http://www.digitallumber.com/willow/
<lns> bj_990, other than that, I've had nothing but good luck from IPCOP + URLFilter
<ogra> lns, apt-get install willowng
<lns> ogra, oh! =)
<lns> coolio
<ogra> it is in ubuntu, but not complete .... it only does ur filtering, not the nice bayesian stuff
<ogra> s/ur/url/
<lns> gotcha... is that going to be something edubuntu supports as a content filter?
<lns> as in a 'supported' thing?
<ogra> i would love to, but it needs some care taking for the missing functions
<ogra> its developer moved on and now does compiz stuff
<lns> ah
<lns> I <3 IPCop + Advproxy + URLFilter, though it does require a dedicated box
<ogra> which is usually the right thing
 * lns nods
<ogra> but if you are short on HW and have a single classroom server only willow is a fine thing
<ogra> s/only/only, /
<lns> yea, you really cant complain when you have the choice =)
<lns> Esp. when it's all OSS
<RichEd> ogra: not much ... people just chatted
<ogra> ah, k
<RichEd> i'm off to bed ... we can catch up tomorrow
<RichEd> so new attendees ... good signs
<ogra> yeah, i still have several hours of work ahead
<RichEd> and cbx33 was even there !
<ogra> i saw that, sadly my scrollback buffer was already filled with the other two subsequent meetings
<ogra> i'll take a look at the log later onight
<ogra> for nw i need to get the suspend/resume kernel into the classmate image somehow
<ogra> RichEd, would be nice if you could sync that once its up (tomorrow) the suspend/resume is quite fragile and should get as much testing as we can get for it
<ogra> highvoltage, you too ^^^^
<RichEd> okay ... i still hang regularly ... suspect bad ram like you considered
<RichEd> random freezes
<RichEd> does not recover within 5-10 mins
<ogra> well, justin pointed ut an issue with the power manager ....
<ogra> try if it behaves noticeable different if you are plugged into power
<ogra> i bet it does
<ogra> (the power manager stuff is fixed in tonoghts build as well)
#edubuntu 2008-04-17
<highvoltage> ogra: ok, will do
<ace_suares> hiya, anyone know where the old packages for debian are (i.e. woody ?)
<juliux> morning ogra
<melodie> hi
<melodie> I'm trying to use Edubuntu just now, can someone tell me what Gobby collaborative editor does and how to start with it ?
<melodie> if someone has experience with it, for sure.  :)
<riggs498_> Is there a way to get a image scanner to work on a thin client?
<riggs498_> Anyone here?
<stgraber> riggs498_: you can but it's not supported AFAIK
<stgraber> riggs498_: you would have to install sane and sane-utils in the chroot
<stgraber> riggs498_: then set it to listen on network for scan request
<stgraber> then update your /etc/sane.d/net.conf on the server to connect to the client which has the scanner
<stgraber> your client will need a static address or an updated DNS name that you will have to put in net.conf
<riggs498_> I will try that again but I could not get it to work
<Aprendiz_escola> Bom dia
<Aprendiz_escola> a todos
<Aprendiz_escola> preciso de ajuda alguem se dispoe a me ajudar
<daemones> somebody speak portuguese?
<Aprendiz_escola> rssssssss
<Aprendiz_escola> nadinha
<Aprendiz_escola> no
<stgraber> ogra: oh, first time I see the new edubuntu wallpaper, simple but I like it
<ogra> yeah, its nice, community contribution from the artwork team
<RichEd> hey ogra :)
<ogra> hey RichEd
<RichEd> i'll try that zsync overnight ... will report back to you tomorrow
<ogra> great
<RichEd> how't anti-theft  ?
<ogra> not sure if i make it but probably the tpm client will be in tmorrow
<RichEd> how's
<RichEd> oh ... theft prevention ... doh
<RichEd> cool
<stgraber> ogra: what needs to be added to Xubuntu's seed file to have ltsp-build-image to run with universe enabled ?
<stgraber> I guess it's just a single line to add to ltsp.seed to fix that
<ogra> right
<ogra> --components main,restricted,univers iirc
<ogra> preseed ltsp-client-builder/build-client-opts with "--mirror file:///cdrom --security-mirror none --skipimage --components main,restricted,universe"
<stgraber> thanks
<yuriy> hi, i noticed there's only the add-on cd for RC testing.  Is edubuntu still doing desktop and server CD's that you can install from scratch?
<yuriy> or do i need to use the DVD for that?
<ogra> no
<ogra> use the ubuntu CD
<ogra> if you want the ltsp setup use the ubuntu laternate CD
<ogra> then either install the edubuntu-addon CD on top or just edubuntu-desktop from the net
<ogra> s/laternate/alternate/
<yuriy> ogra: ok, thanks. this has changed since gutsy?
<yuriy> ogra: any reason not to use the DVD?
<yuriy> other than potential lack of DVD drive
<ogra> they are not tested :) feel free to do so, but dont expect them to work :)
<yuriy> ah, ok
<ogra> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/HardyClassroomServer
<ogra> there is a doc i need to finish before release, while not finished it outlines the process to get a clssroom server as with the gutsy CD
<yuriy> does edubuntu include kdeedu-kde4 stuff now?
<ogra> nope, but its in the archive in universe
<ogra> if kubuntu switches to support kde4 fully we will pull it to main
<riggs498> I installed sane on /opt/ltsp/i386 in chroot mode but It still can not pick the port up. Do I have to do something to lts.conf?
<riggs498> Is there anyone around?
<yuriy> i used the hardy daily addon cd today and it worked nicely
<ogra> great to hear :)
<ogra> yuriy, if you like you can note that down on the iso testpage (needs you to create a login) http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/1556
#edubuntu 2008-04-18
<dufus_maximus> testing
<Muhammad_Saad> Hello, What is the directory "file:" in my Home folder for?
<fsgaston> Does anybody know if a good internet file storage server (similar to netstorage etc)?
<fsgaston> I have 300 linux machines where students need to upload files to access at home.
#edubuntu 2008-04-19
<neil_d> Hi, I am setting up a LTSP system, I was wondering when you attach a printer to each client.  Do all the printers appear in the print dialogs when trying to print from a client ?
<daSkreech> Hello
<daSkreech> Is it possible to get dapper on Cd ?
<Habbotom> Hey
<karemmagdy> 06470627064a
<karemmagdy> 062d062f 064706460627 06450635063106270648064a
<karemmagdy> 061f
<highvoltage> karemmagdy: what was that?
<Nubae> highvoltage: have u seen ogra around?
<highvoltage> not today, no
<highvoltage> think he's taking a break. the calm before the storm!
#edubuntu 2008-04-20
<nhaines> I hate to jump in and out of the channel, but I'm wondering how Edubuntu is to be installed for 8.04 LTS.
<nhaines> Will there be a Desktop CD again?  I ask, because my godchildren's computer will need to be updated offline and I am not certain if I will need the Ubuntu alternate intall CD as well as an Edubuntu alternate install CD.
<nhaines> I'll figure it out.  Thanks.
<justme____> anyone know why on a fresh install of 8.04 alternate LTSP, that I can't run any applications in the gui as the main user added during installation?
<xomp> hello, could someone help me with adding user accounts that are restricted?
<xomp> I'm trying to make sense of "System > Administration > Users & Groups" but am not really sure this is the correct thing to do?
<xomp> I have created a user account for my daughter as "Unprivledged" but when I click the "Advanced" tab I notice her "Main group" is empty. Should I change that to any particular group?
<Muhammad_Saad> Hello, I have installed some new games. Although each one came with its own .desktop file but some games did not appear in the menu. What is the reason and any possible solution?
<johnny> maybe the desktop files are broken
<johnny> or they are in the wrong place
<johnny> if you installed them via apt-get/synaptic/etc
<johnny> then the desktop files must be in /usr/share/applications
<johnny> hmm.. gksu still being used in hardy?
<johnny> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sabayon/+bug/219790
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 219790 in sabayon "Can't launch sabayon on Hardy" [Undecided,New]
<johnny> it's missing gksu :)
<johnny> unless somehow policykit can be made to work on it without any code changes..
#edubuntu 2009-04-14
<nubae> !seen laserjock
<ubottu> I have no seen command
#edubuntu 2009-04-15
<yoshi__> hi everyone
<Ahmuck> how is edubuntu or ltsp coming in setting defaults for desktops.  ie screen resolution, firefox pref, etc.
<Nubae> not sure what you mean Ahmuck
<Ahmuck> not having the time, i have not set down and went through the docs to locate setting the min resolution for the thin clients.  as a result, the thin client is opening up at the highest resolution of the video card which nobody can read
<Ahmuck> so i have to go in and set each client when someone logs in
<Ahmuck> but a gui to do a system wide configuration would be nice
<Ahmuck> and turning off notices to the clients would be nice as well.  print notices, update notices, etc.
<Nubae> well with ltsp u can set it in lts.conf
<Nubae> just set [default] to the desired res
<Ahmuck> Nubae: would you recommend cedega for windows programs?
<Nubae> no, crossover
<Nubae> cedega is for games
<Nubae> hi Lns
<Lns> hey Nubae
<yoshi__> hi everyone, i planning to use xfce as window manager with ltsp on edubuntu, since we are implementing the ltsp solution in a big school, is this a good and stable choice ?
<yoshi__> the reason not to use gnome is because you can lock down xfce much easier, since sabayon for gnome is not working out , or are there any other options to lock down the gnome desktop on a user base ?
<Guest60212> test
<Guest16709> is this a ubuntu forum?
<Guest16709> anybody home?
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Lns> Guest16709: this is an edubuntu channel
<Guest16709> would you happen to know how to install a software I downloaded off the internet? there is no read me
<Guest60212> hi everyone little question, i want to use AWN to show on the desktop with a specific set of application launchers for a group  teachers  that logs in to ltsp. Is this possible ?
<Lns> Guest60212: i dunno about awn but you might want to look at edubuntu-menus
<Guest60212> tx for the advice
<Guest60212> is it stable enough to use in produktion ?
<Guest60212> and can i use with witch XFCE as desktop instead of gnome
<Lns> Guest60212: afaik it utilizes xdg so it should be cross-wm
<Guest60212> ok nice, iam gonna check it out, i see here also it will be include in 9.04 :)
<Guest60212> we are testing with XFCE because you can lock down the desktop very easy, shame that sabayon isn't working properly :(
<Lns> Guest60212: fairly easy to do w/gconf in gnome
<Lns> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/GnomeOptimize
<Guest60212> yes saw that also
<Guest60212> but we are dealing with around 1000 students
<Guest60212> different ages different groups
<Guest60212> and they are smart kids who search for an entry in sometimes
<Guest60212> so we have to be sure their desktop is totaly secured and locked
<Guest60212> mmm gconf is very powerfull
<Guest60212> we are gonna look into that all so, tx for the advice !
<Lns> Guest60212: np.. i've found it's fairly easy to lock down gnome with that info and a few other non-wm specific things (some also in the wiki)
<Lns> s/wm/de
#edubuntu 2009-04-16
<kynes> hi, I would like to ask a question about thin clients
<kynes> we would like to set up a thin client environment, where we would be able to send programming assignments to the thin clients from our server
<kynes> compile the programs in the thin client and then evaluate the programs in the server
<kynes> is there a ready solution to do this?
<Ahmuck> interesting.  i have 5 ltsp clients and 1 windows xp computer in the lab
<Ahmuck> given the choice, everybody will try to use the windows xp computer
 * Ahmuck ponders on how to change this
<ogra> remove the mouse
<alkisg> or put a crt screen on it instead of a tft one :P
<ogra> and indeed turn it to 50Hz
<Ahmuck> heh, it's got a crt on it :)
<Lns> LOL
<Lns> Ahmuck: the question is, *why* do they want the windows computer?
<Lns> The comments here make me sad, as you're focusing on trying to force people into using something they don't want to use. Sounds familiar....
<alkisg> Lns, they were supposed to be jokes, not actual advice...
<Lns> :)
<Lns> I'd still like to know why the students want to use the XP box
<alkisg> (1) because they're used to the environment, and (2) because it has a better wallpaper :P
<alkisg> (at least that's what my students would say :))
<alkisg> gn everyone.
<Lns> haha
<Lns> well yeah, i'd expect "they're used to it"
<Lns> you can transfer the wallpaper, and re: used to it, I'd think that if you educate them (in their context with what they're interested in), as we all know, Linux has equiv/better answers to what they want anyway (IM, music, bittorrent, etc)
<Lns> That'll give them the want to use linux instead of the forcing of them ;)
<ogra> you could put a nailboard on the seat at the windows machine
<Lns> you could also make sure a virus is always on it
<Lns> or set a scheduled task to shut it down every x minutes
<Lns> or just leave it on exposed to the internet with internet explorer visiting random sites, it's bound to get as slow as molasses after about 2 minutes
 * Lns gets the visual of a naked hooker running down new york streets at 2:05am on saturday
<Ahmuck> Lns: actually, nope
<Ahmuck> i don't force anybody
<Ahmuck> Lns, i too would like to know why
<Lns> Ahmuck: why not ask them?
<Ahmuck> i need to reconfigure the desktop so that it is more windows like.  ie, the application bar on the bottom
<Ahmuck> etc.
<Lns> ick
<Ahmuck> Lns: in this particular case, it's because it's what they are familiar with
<Ahmuck> ie, the large blue E
<Ahmuck> vs the globe and fox
<Lns> you'd be surprised how motivated people are to learn new things with a little education
<Ahmuck> sure, and we do that.  but you'd also be suprised at how people are loyal to bad products.  look at how loyal people are to thier cars
<Ahmuck> chevy vs ford
<Ahmuck> etc.
<Ahmuck> it's what they know
<Ahmuck> does edubuntu have a point list of why it's better?
<Lns> haha...very true
<Ahmuck> for example, let's take scribus.  i've learned it, and it works well
<Lns> http://www.google.com/search?q=edubuntu+vs+windows&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<Ahmuck> however my printer won't even look at it, thought he could upload my layout and print without having me to pdf it out and then bringing it in indesign and laying the page order out again
<Ahmuck> and the last visit, he strongly suggested i pay out 800.00 to get indesign
<Ahmuck> either i'm a bad salesman or people like to go with the flow
<Lns> why won't it print?
<Lns> do other apps print to it?
<Lns> I always liked Scribus.. great program
<Ahmuck> it will print.  my printer doesn't want to install it or use it
<Ahmuck> Lns: our school allows students to bring mp3 players to school to listen to
<Ahmuck> ie, they allow a fair amount of freedom
<Lns> Ahmuck: OH. Printer, as in a person, not a printer
<Ahmuck> yes
<Lns> Give em a liveCD. ;)
<Ahmuck> heh, doubt that would work.  though a usb key with a live distro might work
<Lns> so what's the issue with mp3 players? that linux doesn't have itunes?
<Ahmuck> actually that's not been approched yet
<Lns> so what's the issue?
<Ahmuck> i'll ask
<Ahmuck> so you think were forcing ubuntu on people?
<Lns> lol, no
<Lns> you mentioned you wanted to change peoples' wanting to use the winxp computer
<Ahmuck> [16:17] <Lns> The comments here make me sad, as you're focusing on trying to force people into using something they don't want to use. Sounds familiar....
<Lns> and ogra & alkisg were talking about ways to sabotage it... ;)
<Ahmuck> ah
<Ahmuck> well, i don't consider it secure
<Ahmuck> it's getting wiped soon
<Ahmuck> re-freshed so to speak
<Lns> heh, nice term!
#edubuntu 2009-04-17
<Mip5> Hi Gang - anyone know how to disable options to save passwords when using connect to server? I'm using Intrepid 8.10 in a high school library.
<Lns> Mip5: you're talking about smb passwords?
<Mip5> yes - I just read about disabling the keyring daemon as a startup service. I'm going to try that.
<Mip5> Basically - I'd like to set these up almost as kiosks where they're running firefox and openoffice. I'd like to keep the kids from altering the desktop, moving menues, etc. I'd also like to keep them from saving their password to the server, so that if they select to save their password (by mistake) other kids don't have access to their stuff.
<Lns> Mip5: sounds like you're on the right track with removing the keyring - http://davestechsupport.com/blog/2009/01/16/how-to-remove-ubuntus-password-keyring/
<Mip5> Lns - cool I'll check that out. THanks.
<Lns> Mip5: ah, scratch that..that's a different deal
<Mip5> okay ....thanks. I'll keep looking around.
#edubuntu 2009-04-18
<frogggy> hello
<frogggy> is there macedonian language pack in the standard ubuntu cd?
<frogggy> is there anyone here?
<HedgeMage> frogggy: it's pretty dead here on the weekends
<frogggy> oh
<frogggy> can you answer my question
<frogggy> i want to install edubuntu
<frogggy> should i first install ubuntu?
<HedgeMage> frogggy: Yes, the edubuntu CD is now distributed as an add-on to ubuntu.
<HedgeMage> frogggy: It always was an ubuntu install with extra edu packages, so making the CD just an addon saves space we can use to add more cool stuff :)
<HedgeMage> I'm not sure about macedonian language on the CD, but I'm pretty sure you can download it if it's not.
<HedgeMage> bbiab, my little one needs me
 * HedgeMage waves
#edubuntu 2009-04-19
<highvoltage> goodnight edubunteros
#edubuntu 2010-04-19
<bencrisford> morning
<mhall119> morning
<highvoltage> morning mhall119
<bencrisford> highvoltage: you seen Ara's email?
<highvoltage> bencrisford: yes, we currently have a problem with our daily build (language pack installation fails), when that's resolved we can do the testing
<highvoltage> bencrisford: the blogging about it and spreading some awareness might be a good idea
<bencrisford> highvoltage: ok, yeah i was gonna post on my blog, but im not sure how many people read it :P
<bencrisford> so if you or another member could get it on planet
<bencrisford> that would make a bigger impact probably
<bencrisford> ill post it on mine anyway, but like i say, that will just get to a hanful of people
<alkisg> stgraber: whenever you got 5' to spare for udhcp, please ping me :)
<highvoltage>   2433206272 100%    1.12MB/s    0:34:33 (xfer#1, to-check=0/1)
<highvoltage> rsync ftw.
<Ahmuck> hi.  how's pyjunior?
<Ahmuck> i noticed people are calling for docs.  would python channel help?
<mhall119> I haven't tried pyjunior yet
<mhall119> not sure I see the purpose
<Ahmuck> mhall119: it's for teaching python
<mhall119> Ahmuck: yeah, I saw jono's posting on it
<mhall119> but it's not really filling a void
<mhall119> there's a plethora of python teaching apps for kids
<Ahmuck> i noticed a post for testing RC ... if there was specific test cases, with specific outlines i'd consider it
<Ahmuck> i'll have time this week
#edubuntu 2010-04-20
<scottmaccal> Morning Edubutu. Long time... I trust all is well.
<mhall119> morning
<bencrisford> afternoon
<mhall119> I wish
<bencrisford> mhall119: heh, what timezone you in?
<mhall119> EST
<bencrisford> mhall119: so thats UTC-5?
<mhall119> yeah or -4
<mhall119> depending on the time of year
 * bencrisford wants to go home :(
<highvoltage> hi everyone
<alkisg> Hi highv
<sbalneav> Morning all
<highvoltage> hi sbalneav
<sbalneav> Sigh.  Gotta get thinking about the ldap spec :(
<highvoltage> sbalneav: what happened to https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ltsp-persistent-home ?
<sbalneav> highvoltage: Well, it works :)
<sbalneav> I tested the patches that were there, and we even demonstrated it working right in the UDS at the time
<sbalneav> Then it was supposed to be "approved" by somebody
<sbalneav> And there it sat. :)
<sbalneav> As far as setting up thinks like web kiosks or the like where you want a clean home dir every time, works a treat.
<sbalneav> I think the problem was that it actally made patches to pam_mkhomedir, which is a standard pam module, and nobody wanted to touch it.
<sbalneav> One supposes that we could make a completely standalone pam module to do the same thing as pam_mkhomedir, but call it something else.
<sbalneav> I'd be more than happy to do that, and I suggested it at the time, but for whatever reason, interest petered out at the time, and I didn't bother to persue it.
<sbalneav> But it works quite nice.
<sbalneav> Log in, home dir's created
<sbalneav> log out, home dir disappears.
<sbalneav> Every time you log in, you start out clean.
<highvoltage> sbalneav: yeah there's a few places where I can imagine it being kind of useful
<sbalneav> Well, library terminals, etc, was sort of the use spec.
<sbalneav> use case, sorry.
<bencrisford> highvoltage: speaking of blueprints, the other day i saw an ancient one about cleaning up the edubuntu launchpad teams
<bencrisford> disabling old/inactive/unnecessary ones, and fixing the ones what need fixing
 * bencrisford needs sleep
<bencrisford> night all
#edubuntu 2010-04-21
<Ahmuck-Sr> i'm trying to boot another set of ltsp clients to see how well they work, however they don't have a pxe boot option which means i'll have to create a etherboot cdrom.  any hints
<Ahmuck-Sr> i need to find the chipset of a thin client
<Ahmuck-Sr> [19:10] <Ahmuck-Sr> after trying 3 different pc, different make, model, brand, the sound still drops out after about 4-6 minutes
<vmlintu> highvoltage: hi, I wrote about the ldap+kerberos thoughts in edubuntu-devel and also went through the old blueprints..
<highvoltage> vmlintu: great! I'll get to my email in just a few moments, I saw yesterday on the debian-edu list that they're discussing kerberos too
<vmlintu> highvoltage: ok, I'll have a look at debian-edu
<vmlintu> highvoltage: it seems like in debian-edu the plans are more or less same that we are working on right now
<vmlintu> There's also talk about laptop authentication with pam-ccreds etc. We tried those, but there were quite a few problems. Now it looks like sssd from fedoraproject is the solution to this
<vmlintu> There's more information about sssd here: http://www.opinsys.fi/user-management-with-sssd-on-shared-laptops
<vmlintu> Basically it makes ldap/kerberos work also offline with minimum hassle. We are now testing it in one school and so far everything looks really good.
<highvoltage> vmlintu: sounds great, I wonder if the debian-edu guys are aware of it
<vmlintu> highvoltage: I think debian doesn't have sssd packaged, but it's in ubuntu
<vmlintu> I just subscribed to debian-edu
<vmlintu> We are now using sssd on lucid against our ldap/kerberos infrastructure running hardy
<highvoltage> vmlintu: perhaps if debian-edu finds sssd useful they could get it into debian
<vmlintu> I could only recommend that
<highvoltage> yep, it's entirely up to them, would just be nice to have the implementations more or less similar if possible
<vmlintu> sssd is part of the FreeIPA project that many blueprints suggested as a solution for user management in Ubuntu
<vmlintu> http://www.freeipa.org/
<highvoltage> vmlintu: will look at it a bit later, currently in the middle of fixing some release bugs :)
<vmlintu> good to get those fixed
<vmlintu> I'll be online most of the evening
<highvoltage> ok great
<sbalneav> Morning all
<vmlintu> evening
<highvoltage> greetings sbalneav
<mhall119> morning
<jongbergs> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #edubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jongbergs> hi, i forgot to install italc during edubuntu installation, how do i install it from directly from dvd?
<alkisg> jongbergs: you can just install it from synaptic like any other package...
<sbalneav> Assuming you've got the dvd lines in your apt's sources.list, just installing it from synaptic should work
<sbalneav> doh
<sbalneav> alkisg: beat me to it :)
<alkisg> :)
<jongbergs> alkisg, sbalneav : thanks for the tip guys, i should verify first whether the dvd is in the list..
<alkisg> jongbergs: if you have internet access you don't need to bother with the dvd - just double click it on synaptic...
<jongbergs> alkisg: this computer do not have internet access..will this work?
<alkisg> It should - give it a try...
<jongbergs> alkisg: ok i'll give it a try..tell u back how it works out..thanks again
<bencrisford> highvoltage: did you get my ping yesterday about the teams blueprint?  should I add it to the meeting agenda
<vmlintu> highvoltage: should I do something else about the wishlist stuff besides posting to the list?
<sbalneav> How the heck do we turn off all the super-duper chatty help dialogs that keep popping up in the lower right?!
<sbalneav> On my fresh testing install here, it's noisy as heck, but on my home box, nada :)
<bencrisford> sbalneav: chatty help dialogs?
<vmlintu> I've yet to see those too..
<bencrisford> highvoltage: did you get my ping about getting my ping :P?
<bencrisford> you disconnected 3 seconds after i sent
<bencrisford> so i assumed not
<bencrisford> "did you get my ping yesterday about the teams blueprint?  should I add it to the meeting agenda" - that one
<vmlintu> sbalneav: as you've been doing ldap related things before, do you have plans for 10.10 in that front?
<sbalneav> vmlintu: Yes, hopefully
<vmlintu> sbalneav: I remember there was a spec for user management tool, but I couldn't find it anymore
<vmlintu> If there are plans on this front, I'd be really interested in seeing if I can help somewhere.
<vmlintu> I wrote about our needs on edubuntu-devel and I understand that not everyone is facing the problems, but I hope that different use cases don't end up using incompatible solutions
<highvoltage> vmlintu: posting to the list is fine, it's early days so it's more of a brainstorming phase atm. thanks!
<highvoltage> bencrisford: no I plugged in a USB disk into my mac mini and it just froze up
<stgraber> meeting in 15min
<highvoltage> meeting in 2min
<bencrisford> highvoltage: okey doke, mind if i say something about that blueprint
<bencrisford> in the meeting i mean ;)
<bencrisford> isforinsects: hi
<highvoltage> isforinsects: specialization is?
<bencrisford> highvoltage: i forgot to mention in the meeting, a suggestion on the wiki for edubuntu-advocacy to become a member of ubuntu-marketing
<bencrisford> sounds like a good idea to me, what do you think?
<highvoltage> bencrisford: I remember at some point there was a decision to just merge edubuntu-advocacy to into ubuntu-marketing...
<highvoltage> bencrisford: but I don't think it ever happened, I think your suggestion is good it's probably not a bad idea to show the relationship to ubuntu-marketing in LP
<bencrisford> highvoltage: shall i add edubuntu-advocacy to ubuntu-marketing then?
<highvoltage> bencrisford: I can't think of a reason not to, my brain doesn't want to brain atm. Yes I think you can go ahead and do that
<highvoltage> if there's any reason not to someone will probably speak up :)
<bencrisford> highvoltage: haha, i know what you mean, ive been off school for 2 weeks barely sleeping, and now i'm back at school i seem to have forgotten how to :(
<bencrisford> ill add the team, and if theres anything wrong with it, like you say, I imagine someone will say something :)
<highvoltage> yup
<bencrisford> highvoltage: what was your NerdScore again?
<highvoltage> bencrisford: 80.
<highvoltage> bencrisford: I'm surprised it wasn't lower
<bencrisford> highvoltage: 95 :(
<highvoltage> hehe :)
<bencrisford> im too young to be *that* much of a nerd D=, I prefer the word 'geek' personally
<vmlintu> highvoltage: I'm gonna bug you with one more thing - do you know what would be the best way of contacting the server team about the ldap stuff to know if they have some plans?
<bencrisford> vmlintu: the ubuntu-server team?
<bencrisford> i think they're on the #ubuntu-server channel :)
 * bencrisford finds mailing list
<vmlintu> thanks, I'll try there.. the discussion there usually more about lamp than anything else, so it confused me..
<bencrisford> ubuntu-server(AT)lists.ubuntu.com - thats the development mailing list i think
<highvoltage> vmlintu: the ubuntu-server channel is ok, but the best way is really to use the mailing list
<vmlintu> ok
<bencrisford> im off for the night
<bencrisford> see y'all tommorrow
#edubuntu 2010-04-22
<keffie_jayx> hello all, is there no plymouth theme for edubuntu
<keffie_jayx> ?
<bencrisford-s> afternoon
<bencrisford-s> highvoltage: where abouts on the wiki are the maverick ideas?  i couldnt find them :/
<highvoltage> bencrisford-s: meant to post it in the meeting minuttes to the list already, just haven't been able to get to that yet: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Edubuntu/Specifications/Brainstorming/Maverick
<bencrisford-s> highvoltage: ok, cheers
<bencrisford-s> highvoltage: when im home, want me to see if I can get the assignee changed in that blueprint?
<bencrisford> highvoltage: home, shall i talk to some lp admins
<highvoltage> bencrisford: I guess it's probably better to do a new one from scratch
<bencrisford> highvoltage: hmm, I guess,  but the ideas discussed in the blueprint are pretty much what id expect to find in a new one with the same purpose
<highvoltage> bencrisford: ok, yep feel free to ask them
<bencrisford> highvoltage: well you know best, so ill go with whatever you think :)
 * bencrisford needs to stop putting off sorting out the blueprint
<bencrisford> highvoltage: so shall I go ahead and create a new one?
<highvoltage> bencrisford: or get an admin to transfer it to you, your choice, both are ok
<bencrisford> highvoltage: ok, I will do it as soon as I get some time :) (hopefully in a minute), who should I get it assigned to?  a team?  me?  the council?  someone else?
<highvoltage> bencrisford: you can have it assigned to you
<bencrisford> highvoltage: ok
<bencrisford> highvoltage: #launchpad was the right place to ask yeah?
<highvoltage> bencrisford: yep, sometimes you have to hang out there a bit, it's probably also after work hours for a lot of the LP admins, I think a lot of them are in London
<bencrisford> highvoltage: of course :S, mdke has sorted me out though :)
<bencrisford> stgraber: highvoltage: either of you have an email for RichEd?  launchpad lists his ubuntu and canonical ones, but he might not use them anymore..
<highvoltage> bencrisford: we haven't been able to get hold of him on those contact details for long before he left canonical, so I doubt those would work
<bencrisford> highvoltage: darn
<bencrisford> highvoltage: There are a couple of Richard Weidmans on linkedin...
<highvoltage> bencrisford: yes he does have a linkedin profile
 * highvoltage finds it
<bencrisford> highvoltage: I need to register or find my old profile details in order to view it, so if you could it would be awesome :)
<highvoltage> bencrisford: this one: http://za.linkedin.com/pub/richard-weideman/0/871/a23
<highvoltage> ok
<highvoltage> bencrisford: same contact details there. it also says he still works for canonical :)
<bencrisford> highvoltage: just seen that
<bencrisford> remembered my password :P
<bencrisford> highvoltage: same emails on his 123-people as well
 * bencrisford feels like some private investigator :P
<highvoltage> heh
<stgraber> highvoltage: doesn't he live in cape town ? ;)
<stgraber> (just some vague memory there, not sure at all)
<highvoltage> stgraber: yep, he does. I had his phone number too but he never answered it
<bencrisford> :S, its spooky, as if he vanished!
<highvoltage> no idea where he lives though, he moved when he got divorced
<highvoltage> bencrisford: yeah I wouldn't bother too much trying to contact him
<bencrisford> ok
<bencrisford> mdke suggested that I make sure he isnt still interested
<bencrisford> but i'm assuming he isn't
<bencrisford> i could try his ubuntu email...
#edubuntu 2010-04-23
<bencrisford> afternoon
<bencrisford> have we got any UDS sessions scheduled yet?
<bencrisford> as in, put down on the session timetable
#edubuntu 2010-04-24
<mhall119> highvoltage: I've picked up your meme
<mhall119> and so has someone else it seems
<alkisg> Good morning
<HedgeMage> hi, alkisg
<bencrisford> highvoltage: http://jonathancarter.co.za/2010/04/24/then-and-now-meme/ loving the desktop :D
<bencrisford> I mean the lucid btw ;)
<bencrisford> although I do love old linux distros
<highvoltage> mhall119: heh, yeah saw your post :)
<highvoltage> bencrisford: yeah I actually tried to install RH6 in a VM but it's so old it doesn't even want to boot up in virtualbox anymore
<bencrisford> highvoltage: :o
<highvoltage> bencrisford: got it running in qemu but X couldn't start so I just googled an old screenshot
<bencrisford> highvoltage: cool, I haven't been using linux for that long :( so I don't really have anything to show
<bencrisford> apart from Minix, I haven't used anything unix-based older than ubuntu intrepid
<bencrisford> ive experimented and learned alot since then though ;)
<bencrisford> actually, I think I started on edgy, but it wasn't on my main computer, I was just experimenting, I wasn't a "full" user until intrepid
<bencrisford> brb, rebooting into edubuntu
<bencrisford> wow, wireless working on an old xubuntu install on a computer thats older than me
<mhall119> what are you, 10?
<bencrisford> mhall119: lol no :P, v.old computer
<bencrisford> probably isnt older than me
<bencrisford> just a figure of speech ;)
<mhall119> I got Xubuntu running on a P2, 400MHz once
<mhall119> probably from the late 90's
<bencrisford> cool
<bencrisford> what make?
<bencrisford> hell, according to the dell website its no-where near as old as me :(
<bencrisford> but 9 years, and xubuntu karmic, I think thats quite impressive
<bencrisford> 11 years*
<bencrisford> thats like expecting Call of duty MW2 to run on a dreamcast
<mhall119> bencrisford: it was an HP or Compaq
<bencrisford> mhall119: oh ok, because thats basically the specs of mine
<bencrisford> mines a Dell GX1-something
<mhall119> wow, old
<bencrisford> first released 1999 according to dell's website
<mhall119> really though, as long as it's got enough RAM, it'll likely run
<mhall119> just sloooooow
<bencrisford> http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/ban_gx1/
<bencrisford> it runs quick compared to my
<bencrisford> compared to my laptop that runs edubuntu lucid
<bencrisford> but thats about the same spec and REALLY messed up
<bencrisford> the core temperature got to 80 degrees one time, I got a warning and it just shut down
<bencrisford> since then its just been mentally slow
<mhall119> I assume you're talking Celsius
<bcrisford-xfce> mhall119: yeah
 * bcrisford-xfce just deleted a partition (but the wrong one)
<bcrisford-xfce> now I cannot boot on my main laptop
<mhall119> oops
<bcrisford-xfce> nevermind, i'm tar-ing my docs from a live-cd
<bcrisford-xfce> ill burn them to a dvd or two and start again
<bcrisford-xfce> I need to upgrade anyway, I haven't done for a week or so
<bcrisford-xfce> might go to edubuntu full time...  dunno yet
<bcrisford-xfce> I do this several times daily on other computers, been a while since i've had to for my beloved lappy :(
<Traveler9> can i find edubuntu with wubu
<Traveler9> or wubi
<Traveler9> to install inside windows
#edubuntu 2010-04-25
<bencrisford> highvoltage: whats happening with edubuntu uds sessions, is there any scheduled yet?
<bencrisford> because i'm interested to see what I can participate remotely in and what I can't
<highvoltage> bencrisford: afaik the scheduling isn't being done yet
<bencrisford> highvoltage: for just us or the whole summit?
<bencrisford> because there is already some put down on http://summit.ubuntu.com
<highvoltage> bencrisford: whole summit
<bencrisford> highvoltage: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-m/2010-05-10/
<bencrisford> monday already has like 6 sessions
<bencrisford> if that is the same uds-m ..?
<highvoltage> bencrisford: oh cool
<bencrisford> highvoltage: I guess alot of them are jono and the comm. team being as organised as they are, but if we get organised as well, then it will maximise the amount of remote participants that can get to the sessions ;)
<bencrisford> because I won't be around for alot of sessions, which sucks, and I bet thats the same for quite a few of us
<bencrisford> whilst the schedules mostly clear we still have the choice to get sessions that as many people as possible can remote participate in
<bencrisford> highvoltage: internet problems ? :P
<highvoltage> bencrisford: grr, it seems so
<bencrisford> highvoltage: I had some trouble a few weeks ago
<bencrisford> the router just disconnected every 10 minutes
<bencrisford> but it fixed itself it seems
<bencrisford> highvoltage: before you timed out I was basically saying that if we schedule now, we can get the best times for remote-participants so that as many as poss. can take part
#edubuntu 2011-04-18
<mgariepy> good morning everyone
<highvoltage> good morning
<JasonO> Hi. I would like to join the edubuntu team.
<alkisg> JasonO: as a member? or as a developer?
<JasonO> alkisg As a member
<alkisg> You mean this one? https://launchpad.net/~edubuntu-members/+members
<alkisg> Or you mean "join the edubuntu community in general and offer whatever you can"?
<JasonO> alsig I want to contribute.
<JasonO> Help with the project.
<JasonO> Yes.
<alkisg> Nice. I guess a good start would be to introduce yourself a bit, tell people what you can do, and stick around in the channel for a while because not all people here are on the same time zones
<JasonO> alkisg Okey, thanks.
<JasonO> INtroduce myself on irc or mailing list?
<alkisg> I think people here will read the backlogs anyway
<JasonO> alkisg Okey, thanks alot.
<alkisg> So even if they don't answer right now because of their timezones, they'll still read what you say afaik
 * JasonO Going afk thanks alot alkisg
<alkisg> np
<highvoltage> JasonO: hey!
<highvoltage> JasonO: you're wlcome to join the project. feel free to introduce yourself on the mailing list too
<highvoltage> JasonO: we usually talk most on IRC though (some days are very busy and some are quite quiet)
<stgraber> highvoltage: bug 746028 (Kate doesn't consider it an Ubuntu issue ... I guess we'll need some convincing)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 746028 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Natty) "Edubuntu: Wallpapers are not updated on upgrade to Natty" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/746028
<highvoltage> stgraber: well, the bug did occur in Ubuntu as well- as we saw on your machine
<highvoltage> stgraber: I guess they'll care with the next release if there's a more noticable change in wallpaper
<stgraber> highvoltage: I'll do another test install of maverick + upgrade with screenshot of gdm and session wallpaper before upgrade, then after upgrade
#edubuntu 2011-04-19
<mgariepy> good morning everyone
<highvoltage> good morning
<vmlintu> good afternoon
<JasonO> hello everyone
#edubuntu 2011-04-20
<highvoltage> hey JasonO
<JasonO> Hi highvoltage
<dyllan> hi all
<dyllan> I have edubuntu working, ie i am able to boot a "thin client" remotely, however the widescreen monitor doesnt display a larger resolution than 1024x768, any idea on how to get the bst resolution?
<dyllan> bst*
<highvoltage> dyllan: do you know how much display memory the graphics card has assigned?
<highvoltage> dyllan: do you know what chipset it uses?
<dyllan> highvoltage, it uses an Intel chipset 945
<dyllan> not sure how much memory it has assigned, would i check the BIOS for that?
<highvoltage> dyllan: yep
<highvoltage> dyllan: if you only have 1MB assigned you won't be able to go higher than 1024x768
<mgariepy> broken cable can also cause problem with resolution.
<dyllan> highvoltage, ok ill check the BIOS - ty
<dyllan> mgariepy, i tried different monitors + cables, but thanks for the suggestion!
<mgariepy> ok
<mgariepy> np
<dyllan> just fyi, checking the Xorg log file my card is definitely detected correctly, however Modeling doesnt have a resolution larger than 1024x768
<dyllan> BIOS Settings:
<dyllan> On-Chip Frame Buffer Size [ 8MB ] <-- that's the largest, other option is [ 1MB ]
<dyllan> DVMT Mode [ DVMT ] <-- other options are FIXED or BOTH, i chose BOTH for now
<dyllan> DVMT/FIXED Memory Size [128MB ] <-- other option is [ 224MB ] change to that.
<dyllan> I should probably also mention that the cable connection the monitor to the thin client is a VGA cable with a converter on the thin client to DVI because the thin client only has a DVI port.
<dyllan> not sure if that would make a diff.
<dyllan> Unfortunately no change, going to try and find a DVI cable so I can take the DVI converter out of the equation.
<dyllan> That did it!
<dyllan> Using a straight DVI cable solved the problem, mgariepy  you were on the right track ;-)
<dyllan> Thanks for being a sound board all.
<highvoltage> yay
<dyllan> :)
<alkisg> dyllan: did you solve your resolution problem?
<alkisg> Too late :)
<vmlintu> it's been quite quiet lately..
<highvoltage> calm before the storm
<highvoltage> when the archive is frozen before release
<highvoltage> but I agree we could do with more energy and buzz here
<vmlintu> are there plans yet for the next cycle?
<vmlintu> I could really try to do something, but somehow I always miss the real action..
<Zarrku> hello
<Zarrku> I need help setting LTSP on edubuntu for the first time. A tut would be great
<Zarrku> This is a working fresh install of edubuntu following instuctions on the website
#edubuntu 2011-04-21
<highvoltage> hey Zarrku
<highvoltage> on http://edubuntu.org/documentation there is a howto on how to install edubuntu 10.10 with ltsp
<highvoltage> (http://edubuntu.org/documentation/10.10/installation-guide)
<highvoltage> there's some ltsp-specific pages too for once it's installed
<highvoltage> vmlintu: if you have ideas, now's a good time to post them to the list or somewhere they can be raked together for UDS
<highvoltage> vmlintu: I have some ideas that are being formed in my head and stgraber has some too, and there's a todo list of things that need to be fixed or done that didn't get done this cycle
<highvoltage> and then there's all the hundreds of thousands of bugs in launchpad :)
<dyllan> Hi all
<dyllan> Is the best way to lockdown a users desktop, more specifically their wallpaper, still by using Gconf?
<dyllan> hi all
<dyllan> hi all.
<dyllan> When installing I did not enable the Multiverse which I see now is a problem since I cannot install FlashPlugin without the Multiverse being enabled. I then used Update Manager to enable Multiverse and reloaded Update Manager etc and then from the Software Center tried to install the FlashPlugin but it spits out an error.. .
<dyllan> "Package dependencies cannot be resolved. This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable..."
<dyllan> any ideas?
<dyllan> Furthermore additional Details: "Unmet dependencies. flashplugin-installer: Depends: ia32-libs (>=2.2ubuntu18) but is not going to be installed."
<vmlintu> highvoltage: ltsp clustering is something that I'm wondering the most
<vmlintu> highvoltage: We've been testing new ltsp clustering based on puavo. Basically it works by broadcasting load information to ltsp network and every server then can act as a load balancer. All thin client information is stored in ldap and there are no static IPs anywhere. dhcpd finds the thin client name from ldap using mac address and then dynamically updates the IP to all bind processes in the cluster. This way we get a cluster where all
<vmlintu>  IP address are dynamic, but names are static. Basically home directories are the only single-point-of-failure.
<doctormo> highvoltage: Send to you an email
<Zarrku> Okay I am using LTSP and it will not let log in with my admin user on he server
<Zarrku> the
<Zarrku> it tries to check the users name and password and then says can not contact server and reboots
<Zarrku> which makes no sence because it is pulling the dumb terminal from the server
<alkisg> Zarrku: try those 2 commands: sudo ltsp-update-sshkeys && sudo ltsp-update-image
<Zarrku> The dumb terminal said, no responce from server restarting
<alkisg> Did you try those 2 commands on the server, and then rebooted your terminal?
<Zarrku> did both commands, but did not reboot
<Zarrku> doing it now
<Zarrku> okay did the reboot and commands and still no the same result
<Zarrku> hmm
<alkisg> Zarrku: follow these steps to get a local shell on the terminal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/ClientTroubleshooting#Using%20a%20shell%20SCREEN
<alkisg> From that shell, try: ssh admin@server
<alkisg> And see if you get any warnings there.
<Zarrku> when trying to save the [Default] SCREEN_02=shell SCREEN_07=ldm into the its.conf it says could not find the file
<alkisg> You need to create it. sudo gedit /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/i386/lts.conf
<alkisg> And those are 3 different lines, don't put them in 1 line
<Zarrku> I'm sorry alkisg, my knowledge of linux is limited
<Zarrku> to create a new file what would I need to do?
<Zarrku> would it be pico /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/i386/lts.conf
<alkisg> Zarrku: I wrote the command above
<alkisg> (08:10:19 μμ) alkisg: You need to create it. sudo gedit /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/i386/lts.conf
<Zarrku> then save the file
<Zarrku> then add the code to the file and save it again
<alkisg> Yes
<alkisg> In 3 lines, not in 1 line
<Zarrku> Okay I created the file
<Zarrku> when I launched i did control alt f and got prompted for a user name and password
<Zarrku> when I launched i did control alt f2 and got prompted for a user name and password
<Zarrku> I entered it it gave me a command line
<Zarrku> loue@gblinux 6$
<Zarrku> ^$
<Zarrku> I will know test the ctrl, alt f7
<alkisg> (07:53:00 μμ) alkisg: From that shell, try: ssh admin@server
<alkisg> (07:53:08 μμ) alkisg: And see if you get any warnings there.
<Zarrku> could not resolved host name server
<highvoltage> hey everyone
<Zarrku> name of service not known
<alkisg> hi highvoltage
<alkisg> Zarrku: that's very wrong, shouldn't ever happen in ltsp. You probably did some step wrong.
<highvoltage> vmlintu: that sounds interesting, would be nice to see what stgraber thinks of it
<alkisg> Did you do that in the console, in alt+ctrl+f2 ?
<Zarrku> yes
<highvoltage> doctormo: got it, it's very nice!
<alkisg> Zarrku: in that console, try: cat /etc/hosts
<alkisg> You don't see a line with "server" there?
<alkisg> That points to your server IP?
<Zarrku> no such file or directory
<Zarrku> So I will need to rebuild ltsp
<Zarrku> hmm
<alkisg> I don't think so, the client wouldn't boot without those
<alkisg> You're probably doing something very wrong, while following that wiki page
<alkisg> Don't know what, though
<Zarrku> I will have to get someone to look at my setup
<Zarrku> when I do sudo ltsp-update-image, i noitce it updated the x64 bit image
<Zarrku> I am using a i386 image
<Zarrku> for 32 bit workstations
<alkisg> Zarrku: then try: ltsp-update-image --arch=i386
<stgraber> highvoltage: not on jabber ?
<stgraber> hey LaserJock, back on IRC ? :)
<LaserJock> stgraber: oh, just a little
<LaserJock> stgraber: just saying hello to old friends for a bit
<LaserJock> :-)
<highvoltage> stgraber: I am, I just looked for you there and saw you're off-line
 * highvoltage checks if restarting empathy does the trick
<LaserJock> so is Edubuntu looking to be in good shape for release?
<highvoltage> to be honest I expected it to be worse at this stage judging by how things went through the alphas
<highvoltage> it came together really well towards the end
<LaserJock> releases seem to do that
<LaserJock> I always think Ubuntu is going to be crap around Alpha 3/Beta
<LaserJock> but then it pulls through by release time :-)
<LaserJock> how's that online preview thingy (can't remember the name) doing?
<highvoltage> there's WebLive for full or partial sessions and then there's test drive that starts it from software center
<highvoltage> it's quite popular, it's had more than 15000 users so far
<highvoltage> stgraber will have more up-to-date stats :)
<stgraber> highvoltage: http://paste.ubuntu.com/597033/
<stgraber> highvoltage: 26486 sessions at this time
<stgraber> 10275 over the last month
 * highvoltage will start saying over 25k then instead of over 15k
<stgraber> thanks :)
<stgraber> at this rate, you should be able to say over 30k by the end of the week :)
<Zarrku> ugh
<stgraber> daily is over 2500 users
<Zarrku> I hope that fixes the issue
<Zarrku> I doubt it though
<LaserJock> stgraber: wow!
<Zarrku> might have to do a remote assistance with some who knows linux (edubuntu) better than me
<LaserJock> stgraber: is that translating into installs, can you tell?
<stgraber> that's the usual issue, weblive is centralized so I can get some pretty good stats, but we really have no idea how many installs we have :(
<stgraber> looking at the stats for edubuntu.org since weblive got released, I'd think it made a difference yes
<stgraber> as people no longer need to download a DVD to test it
<stgraber> and we got a lot of publicity when weblive got released as it got on a lot of news websites, all of them suddenly talking about edubuntu
<stgraber> for now I try to always have weblive features available for Edubuntu users first (as with the software center integration) so I can do some lower-scale testing and try to get more people to use Edubuntu
<stgraber> then once it's proven stable and is well known, I can have it applied to Ubuntu
<stgraber> I'm a bit scared of the load I'll get on weblive at release time though :) will be a pretty good stress-test I guess :)
<Zarrku> # # Default LTSP dhcpd.conf config file. #  authoritative;  subnet 192.168.10.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {     range 192.168.10.20 192.168.10.250;     option domain-name "example.com";     option domain-name-servers 192.168.10.1;     option broadcast-address 192.168.10.255;     option routers 192.168.10.1; #    next-server 192.168.0.1; #    get-lease-hostnames true;     option subnet-mask 255.255.255.0;     option root-path "/opt/ltsp/i
<Zarrku> " {         filename "/ltsp/i386/pxelinux.0";     } else {         filename "/ltsp/i386/nbi.img";     } }
<Zarrku> do you see anything wrong with this?
<Zarrku> can someone direct me to a guide on setting up ltsp for the first time. also maybe someone could look at my edubuntu setup via teamviewer to see if i have made a mistake in my setup
<Zarrku> I have followed the youtube guide on setting up ltsp on edubuntu. The video is called installing ltsp on edubuntu 10.04.
<stgraber> highvoltage: just finished upgrade testing from maverick to natty. Wallpaper is fine and there was no upgrade error or prompt during the whole process.
<Zarrku> can someone direct me to a guide on setting up ltsp for the first time. also maybe someone could look at my edubuntu setup via teamviewer to see if i have made a mistake in my setup
<Zarrku> can someone direct me to a guide on setting up ltsp for the first time. also maybe someone could look at my edubuntu setup via teamviewer to see if i have made a mistake in my setup
<Zarrku> I have followed the youtube guide on setting up ltsp on edubuntu. The video is called installing ltsp on edubuntu 10.04.
<mgariepy> <Zarrku>next-server 192.168.0.1; should probably be equal to 192.168.10.1
<highvoltage> stgraber: yay \o/
<Zarrku> so you think that is why i can not talk to the server
<alkisg> Zarrku: did you say that your client boots fine, and you see the logon screen, but then you get the message about "server not responding, restarting"?
<Zarrku> yes
<Zarrku> that is correct
<alkisg> OK, I can take a look at your setup with vnc if you want
<Zarrku> However I am reloading the OS because of a corruption
<alkisg> Ah, ok then
<Zarrku> starting over
<Zarrku> the guide i used im not sure if it was a good guide
<Zarrku> it was a youtube video called installing ltsp on edubuntu 10.4
<Zarrku> I follow everystep in the video, but kept getting the above problem
<alkisg> I haven't seen that video, can't comment on it.
<Zarrku> But, I will need help as soon as I get it re-installed
<Zarrku> should not talk long on a sixcore server
<Zarrku> its alot different from our centos setup we've had inthe past, so I am having to learn some new stuff
#edubuntu 2011-04-22
<Stefn> hello, I should edit my udev rules, but I have no clue how to do that. I have 2 commands that should be executed automatically via udev. Can someone help me with this?
<Stefn> sudo umount /dev/sr0
<Stefn> sudo mount /dev/sr0 /cdrom
<alkisg> Stefn: for generic Ubuntu questions, try asking in #ubuntu. Your question is: "I want to automatically mount CDROM drives with umask=0000 instead of umask=0077, how can I configure udisks to do that?"
<Stefn> oh ok
<igitur> hi. I'm setting up Edubuntu on a PC to donate to someone without internet acces. Can i use the Edubuntu LiveCD itself as a software source?
<maco> highvoltage: pull gally.
<maco> i thought there was a bug in my setup.py that i could fix with one line.  it's a compiler bug.
<highvoltage> maco: hmm?
<highvoltage> igitur: unfortunately not, since live media don't contain the actual packages
<maco> highvoltage: gally has a crasher bug. i thought it was failing to build a chunk of it due to an api change that i could account for in my setup.py.  the bug is in the compiler
<maco> i really don't think i'm going to fix the compiler and convince skaet to allow a new python-kde4 into the archive by monday
<highvoltage> maco: ok
<maco> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-kde4/+bug/695590
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 695590 in python-kde4 (Ubuntu) "ImportError: cannot import name Ui_TwoPanes" [Medium,Triaged]
<highvoltage> stgraber: ^^^ could you remove gally from the seeds? it will probably be faster if you do it since you have all the rights, etc
<stgraber> highvoltage: do we mention it anywhere on the website, screenshots, slideshow ?
<highvoltage> stgraber: nope
<stgraber> maco: seed and meta updated
<stgraber> highvoltage: can you add gally on the oneiric todolist ?
<maco> there's a patch upstream for pykdeuic4, which i will be testing tonight and will be a 0-day SRU for natty, followed by some package rebuilds
<highvoltage> stgraber: ok
<stgraber> maco: ok, so people will be able to install gally post-release from software center and we'll probably have it by default in Oneiric then
<maco> right
<highvoltage> stgraber: so we should have new images to test in the next 24 hours or so right?
<stgraber> highvoltage: yep, next daily run should be around 8pm EDT
<highvoltage> ok
<igitur> highvoltage: thanks
#edubuntu 2011-04-23
<MK``> Is Edubuntu 10.04 an LTS release?
<MK``> or does LTS apply for all official brandings?
<JasonO> MK Since 10.04 0f Ubuntu was a LTS I am sure Edubuntu 10.04 is the same.
<MK``> ok
<highvoltage> MK``: technically it's not, but so for the security team has been nice and pretty much regarded it as such until now
<MK``> Ah I see, thanks
<highvoltage> MK``: as an Edubuntu contributor though, I can say that we'll gladly fix any grave issues in 10.04 if necessary
<highvoltage> (and if possible)
<MK``> so just Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and Xubuntu are officially LTS releases?
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<MK``> oh not xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> Nope, but we do support 10.04 for three years
<MK``> oh, community LTS
<charlie-tca> Yeah, that
<MK``> ok
 * charlie-tca waves at highvoltage 
<charlie-tca> just visiting today
<stgraber> hey charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Hello, stgraber
<highvoltage> hey charlie-tca
<highvoltage> charlie-tca: how are things?
<charlie-tca> Looking really good, finally!
<charlie-tca> your end?
<charlie-tca> did you get the background mess straightened out?
<highvoltage> yep, same
<highvoltage> yes stgraber added to the postinst so that it touches the wallpaper after installation, updating the timestamp
<highvoltage> doesn't fix the bug but it works around it
<charlie-tca> yup, the things we gotta do
<highvoltage> not sure if the same is done in the ubuntu-artwork package yet, at least the new ubuntu wallpaper looks very similar to the old one so few people really care
<highvoltage> heh, indeed
<charlie-tca> right, most people can not tell the difference anyway
<charlie-tca> got to go eat again, it seems. Have a good weekend!
<stgraber> highvoltage: yep, did it in ubuntu-artwork yesterday
#edubuntu 2011-04-24
<fosser_josh> i just visited http://www.edubuntu.org/weblive link and tried ubuntu latest version. i also want to setup weblive in my college lan so that ppl can test the distro and decide weather to install it on system or not. this is jst wanted to do for testing purpose. ppl can try it and decide
<fosser_josh> i need help in setting up weblive in lan
<fosser_josh> alkisg: please help
<alkisg> fosser_josh: I can't help, I've never set it up. This is the right channel for your question though, so wait a few hours, maybe someone will help. Or come another day too, maybe the people that know how to set it up don't monitor the channel today.
<fosser_josh> alkisg: k i thought i know it so i asked you
#edubuntu 2012-04-17
<stgraber> highvoltage: I won't upload a new edubuntu-live today, the only translations that appeared after my last upload are your Afrikaans ones and as they haven't been acked by an official translation team member, LP won't let me export them
<highvoltage> stgraber: ok. I guess I'll have to find out how to get that approved then (at least that buys me a little time to do so)
<stgraber> yeah, I guess we can get another upload done for the point release
#edubuntu 2012-04-19
<micahg> stgraber: re bug 433631, are you ok with fortune-mod being seeded on edubuntu for 12.04.1? (50k)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 433631 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) "Wanda the fish is a mute! [fortune-mod needs to be a depends]" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/433631
<stgraber> micahg: sure, I don't think it gets much security update anyway ;)
 * micahg wonders if the issue still exists in precise...
<mhall119> highvoltage: I'm building a list of apps to try and get submitted to Ubuntu, if you know of any educational ones you'd like I'll put them on my list and reach out to the developers
<highvoltage> stgraber: inbetween interruptions of all kind I'm finally looking at that page (sorry)
<highvoltage> mhall119: ok, I'll have to get back to you on that one
<stgraber> highvoltage: cool
<highvoltage> stgraber: the current ltsp version is 5.3.7 right?
<stgraber> yep
<stgraber> -0ubuntu2
<stgraber> highvoltage: wow, Edubuntu can actually be installed with LTSP on 512MB of RAM, at least on i386
<stgraber> I'm trying the same from a live session now, though I'm expecting this one to fail :)
<highvoltage> stgraber: oh nice
<stgraber> highvoltage: right, 512MB with live session + LTSP is a bit too much to ask => kernel panic ;)
<stgraber> highvoltage: but that was likely caused by my use of manual partitioning without a swap partition
<ogra_> use zram ;)
<stgraber> highvoltage: as ubiquity would now setup the swap to ensure it doesn't crash during install
<ogra_> gives you 768M out of 512 physical
<stgraber> yeah, we need to look at zram again next cycle
<stgraber> not only for Edubuntu but for Ubuntu in general
<stgraber> anything that lets us lower our memory requirement for installation would be good
<highvoltage> stgraber: ah yes
 * highvoltage has forgotten the differences between the ram thingies
<highvoltage> is zram the one that compresses some ram or the one that creates a compressed swap inside of ram?
<stgraber> highvoltage: right, so with 512MB of ram you can install from a live session with LTSP, as long as you create a swap on the target system (default) and don't try to run ltsp-live
<highvoltage> that sounds completely reasonable
<highvoltage> stgraber: on amd64 too?
<stgraber> only i386 for now, I'd be pretty surprised if amd64 achieves the same
<highvoltage> *nod*
<highvoltage> I suppose we should recommend i386 for everyone with 1GB or less of RAM
<stgraber> yeah
<highvoltage> where do you think we should put that? just on the downloads page? should it be release noted?
<highvoltage> (should I ask in -release?)
<stgraber> put it in the requirements
<tedmasterweb> Quick question if anyone is listening...
<tedmasterweb> If I install one of the current pre-releases, will I be able to update to the official release via the normal software update mechanism?
<stgraber> yes
<stgraber> released images are just snapshots of the archive at the time of the release. If you do your updates you'll always be running something at least as recent as the latest milestone.
<tedmasterweb> good news
<tedmasterweb> thank you
<tedmasterweb> BTW, thank you, personally, for all the work you put into this
<tedmasterweb> I'm an IT teacher at a small primary, middle, high school looking for a computer lab solution, preferably thin clients and edubuntu gives me an easy way to experiment
<stgraber> thanks, always good to hear!
<tedmasterweb> Any idea how much longer until the edubuntu isos are done building?
<stgraber> as we are rebuilding everything (not just edubuntu), I wouldn't expect them for another 3-4 hours at least
<stgraber> Edubuntu itself takes almost 2 hours to build and we're usually not the first to get built
<stgraber> the "old" images work fine though so installing from them will be fine and test results from these are still interesting
<tedmasterweb> ok, thanks, I'm off to bed then, will download tomorrow (hoping to do a basic install as the foundation of my thin clients)
<stgraber> the only Edubuntu specific issue being fixed with the new ones is a broken printer dialog when using gnome-session-fallback (was fixed earlier today by adding a missing dependency)
<tedmasterweb> oh, well, that's a good idea too
<tedmasterweb> so how do i download the old builds (just clicking the link?)
<stgraber> yep, the download link on the left of the image title on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/214/builds should still work
<tedmasterweb> ok, cool, thanks!
<tedmasterweb> take care!
<stgraber> cdimage keeps a 2-3 images history for each product so these are definitely still on the server
#edubuntu 2012-04-20
<Guest25355> why i can't use nickname eden?
<thermobaric> hi all.
<thermobaric> anyone available to help me troubleshoot some video issues on a fresh install?
<roswell> .
#edubuntu 2012-04-21
<fahi> Hi, I'm thinking about writing a cloze test generator which generates such a test from a text corpus automatically. It would output some intermediate format which can be converted to latex in order to generate an exercise sheet. This will be a university project and I'm wondering if there's something like this already.
<thermobaric> anybody home?
<thermobaric> okay then. see ya.
<wifioregon> hi..can edubuntu be setup to a USB from windows 7>?
<stgraber> probably, I'm not aware of an existing how to though
<Hyperbyte> wifioregon, what exactly do you want to do?
<stgraber> since 11.10, you can "dd" the .iso directly on a usb disk and have it working, so any tool letting you write disk images on a usb stick should do the trick
<jbicha> wifioregon: step 2 of http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download can help you make a bootable USB installer
#edubuntu 2012-04-22
<wifioregon> hi, I'm installing the new beta ubuntu...was wondering is the current beta pretty much the exact same thing as the stable release that comes out Thursday?
<jbicha> wifioregon: no, the stable release has an extra month worth of bugfixes, but if you install the updates in Update Manager, you'll get the same thing
<Bugfunder> Anyone know how to install Edubuntu on a Raid 1?
<Bugfunder> (or just 2 disks of the same size, making them a RAID1).
<nazo> hey, i was wondering if there where any channels related to the linux terminal, and/or the coding for it?
<nazo> preferably one in english..
<alkisg> nazo: do you mean that you want a shell programming tutorial?
<alkisg> If you google for those 3 words, I'm sure plenty will come up
<alkisg> An IRC channel releated to shell programming is #bash
<nazo> what exactly is shell programming? im a bit new, thus my terminology is a bit non-existant in this area
<alkisg> The linux terminal has a prompt, e.g. alkisg@my-pc:~$
<alkisg> If you run commands there, e.g. `ls`, they are executed by a program called a "shell"
<alkisg> So if that's what you're asking, then just google for a "shell tutorial"
<alkisg> It'll teach you the basic commands first, and then its scripting language
<nazo> ah ok thanks, and you said #bash would be a good discussion room (to increase my knowledge)
<alkisg>  #bash is for more advanced users usually, but sure, ask there as well
<nazo> thanksagain
<jbicha> stgraber: do you run GNOME Classic?
<jbicha> well anyway I'm interested in re-enabling the Ubuntu logo for the Applications menu in gnome-panel and since Edubuntu is the only flavor using it...
<stgraber> jbicha: I'm not running it myself (as I'm not an Edubuntu user, just a developer) but I know quite a few Edubuntu deployments will use gnome classic
<stgraber> jbicha: I'd be happy to have the distributor logo back in the panel
<stgraber> from what I heard of our users and looking at that mailing-list thread on it, I think there's value in offering a classic ubuntu experience using the gnome fallback/classic session
<stgraber> now whether that should be a separate session entirely is what needs to be discussed
<stgraber> highvoltage: ^
<stgraber> highvoltage, jbicha: commented in the bug. It basically looks like no-go for 12.04 release (because of light-themes + gtk rebuild and a lot of images being affected by that), but I'm not saying no to getting this in as SRU.
<stgraber> I can't remember of a precedent on getting a desktop UI freeze exception post-release, but I don't think we have an explicit policy against it and it should be a very small change making the UI quite a bit nicer.
<jbicha> I'm trying to come up with creative ways to break as many freezes as possible ;)
<stgraber> ;)
#edubuntu 2013-04-15
<trey_> hello?
#edubuntu 2013-04-16
<siso80> hi. first time IRC chat. First time Linux user. I have some total newbie questions for some gentle soul
<dyllan> hi guys.
<dyllan> I run an Ubuntu LTSP server, no problems. I have added a session.desktop (chrome.desktop) in /usr/share/xsessions/ which now defaults when users login at the ldm gtk greeter. My issue is that the mouse icon, the ubuntu 'wheel' spins continuously when this custom session is launches and behind the session one can see the ldm 'splash-screen' if you will. How can i prevent this from happening?
#edubuntu 2013-04-18
<dyllan> Hi all. I am trying to change the ldm theme for ltsp, I have found this tut - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LDMThemeChange - its specific to ubuntu 8.04 but i thought id see if the same principles apply, unfortunately its not working. Is there a newer tut I can follow to change the ldm theme for ltsp?
<dyllan> not to worry I figured the ldm theme change out - thanks.
<dyllan> hi gents
<dyllan> where is the ldm cursor set for edubuntu ?
<dyllan> Im looking to change it from the cmd line.
#edubuntu 2013-04-20
<DJRWolf> are there any good guides to edubuntu and what it can do for a high school level school?
#edubuntu 2013-04-21
<highvolt1ge> stgraber: hey, are you around?
<kerl> hello
<kerl> does edubuntu have mono preinstalled?
<kerl> is edubuntu's mono package different from ubuntu's?
#edubuntu 2014-04-15
<stgraber> highvoltage: hey, got time for the release this week
<stgraber> ?
<highvoltage> stgraber: I'll have to have, I guess :)
<stgraber> damnit, ltsp live is broken again...
<stgraber> oh, I see why at least
<stgraber> highvoltage: next Edubuntu build should be a good release candidate
<stgraber> those two uploads fixed all the bugs I found this morning
<highvoltage> stgraber: ok cool, will sync and then test in the morning
<stgraber> highvoltage: ok, I'll be out tonight but hopefully I can do a quick smoke test before then
<highvoltage> stgraber: maybe my morning will start before you're back :)
#edubuntu 2014-04-16
<stgraber> highvoltage: so I didn't get time to do much more than download those two, would be great if you could do some testing on your side and I'll do some more here tomorrow.
<highvoltage> stgraber: righto
<inpothet> hello ?
<inpothet> i have a question related to edubuntu's ltsp
<highvoltage> hi
<inpothet> I have a problem
<inpothet> my installation wont boot
<alkisg> highvoltage:  Seems like adding a "mkdir /target/etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/" will fix this, going ahead with this and uploading.
<alkisg> ==> make that `mkdir -p` to prevent failures
<highvoltage> alkisg: -p isn't posix compliant, so I don't think that's allowed in there
<highvoltage> (but I did consider that)
<stgraber> highvoltage: morning
<stgraber> highvoltage: rejected the edubuntu-live upload, the bug number isn't valid and we really ought to be using mkdir -p just to be safe there (it may not be POSIX but it's support by every shell I know of)
<stgraber> highvoltage: I'll re-upload myself in 30min if you don't beat me to it (well, I'll have to figure out what the right bug number is too)
<highvoltage> stgraber: righto
<stgraber> highvoltage: uploaded
<stgraber> highvoltage: we're expecting another mass respin for ubiquity, so we'll wait and re-test then
<stgraber> oh, look at that, some more work for me :)
 * stgraber downloads
 * highvoltage syncs
<stgraber> highvoltage: I'm done with amd64
<highvoltage> stgraber: cool, the mkdir -p did the trick?
<stgraber> apparently, yes, I did a test install with fallback and it worked
<highvoltage> cool
<stgraber> highvoltage: will you be able to take care of the announcements (website, social media, mailing-lists and IRC) tomorrow? it may happen before I'm awake...
<highvoltage> stgraber: yep
<highvoltage> stgraber: it won't be something crazy like 06:00 UTC will it?
<stgraber> highvoltage: no, it should be around noon London time
#edubuntu 2014-04-17
<stgraber> highvoltage: I've setup a preliminary mirror using the current images at http://dl.stgraber.org/releases/edubuntu/14.04/
<stgraber> highvoltage: please make sure to include that one in the announcements and download page as cdimage tends to go offline with the release (we did that for the past 4 releases so I expect it'll be in your copy/paste anyway :))
<stgraber> I'll do a proper sync of the checksums, torrent, zsync, ... once they appear on cdimage
<MattH_> Anybody around to help with a confusing edubuntu ltsp sound issue?
<ogra_> heh, highvoltage is early this time :)
<highvoltage> ogra_: no, I wasn't
<highvoltage> ogra_: the release channel said it was released ;)
<ogra_> haha
#edubuntu 2014-04-18
<alkisg> highvoltage: http://www.edubuntu.org/news/14.04-release => "please read the full release notes" => https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes
<alkisg> Points to 12.04 instead of 14.04
#edubuntu 2014-04-19
<Gizmo_the_Great> hi. Want to setup a Linux box for my daughter, aged 5. Qimo or EdUbuntu caught my attention. Qimo looks visually attractive but I'd like to get her used to using Linux as she is likely to use it over time - not just for the next year or two.
<Gizmo_the_Great> But not sure if EdUbunut might not be 'playful' enough?
<highvoltage> having a playful mode for edubuntu would sure be nice.
#edubuntu 2014-04-20
<mhall119> highvoltage: I'd offer Qimo's XFCE settings for that, but they don't work with modern XFCE anymore
<mhall119> other than that it was just wallpapers and the same games already in Edubuntu's bundles
<highvoltage> mhall119: yeah I'm thinking something that's possibly even full-screen and touch-friendly (with huge icons like gcompris)
<dane> anyone around to field a couple of questions?
<techmom> I just tried out edubuntu for the first time.  I am totally new to linux.  I downloaded 14.04 and ran it from a disc.  I am unable to use my wireless - there isn't even an option to turn wireless on.  How can I fix this?
#edubuntu 2017-04-19
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: open-vm-tools (zesty-proposed/main) [2:10.1.5-5055683-1ubuntu1 => 2:10.1.5-5055683-1ubuntu1.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
#edubuntu 2017-04-21
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: bcache-tools (artful-proposed/main) [1.0.8-2 => 1.0.8-2build1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: libdumbnet (artful-proposed/main) [1.12-7 => 1.12-7build1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
#edubuntu 2018-04-16
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: pencil2d (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.0+ds-1 => 0.6.1-1] (edubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: calibre (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.21.0+dfsg-1 => 3.21.0+dfsg-1build1] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio) (sync)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: musescore (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.0+dfsg3-3 => 2.1.0+dfsg3-3build1] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio) (sync)
#edubuntu 2018-04-17
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: lxd (bionic-proposed/main) [3.0.0-0ubuntu3 => 3.0.0-0ubuntu4] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
#edubuntu 2018-04-19
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (bionic-proposed/main) [18.2-9-g49b562c9-0ubuntu1 => 18.2-14-g6d48d265-0ubuntu1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: open-vm-tools (bionic-proposed/main) [2:10.2.0-3ubuntu2 => 2:10.2.0-3ubuntu3] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-utils (artful-proposed/main) [0.30-0ubuntu2 => 0.30-0ubuntu2.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-utils (xenial-proposed/main) [0.27-0ubuntu25 => 0.27-0ubuntu25.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
#edubuntu 2018-04-20
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: gegl (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.30-1 => 0.3.30-1ubuntu1] (edubuntu, ubuntugnome, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: open-vm-tools (artful-proposed/main) [2:10.1.10-3ubuntu0.1 => 2:10.2.0-3~ubuntu0.17.10.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: open-vm-tools (xenial-proposed/main) [2:10.0.7-3227872-5ubuntu1~16.04.2 => 2:10.2.0-3~ubuntu0.16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: pencil2d (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-1 => 0.6.1.1-1] (edubuntu) (sync)
#edubuntu 2019-04-15
<Guest25331> just wondering if Edubuntu is still under development as the last entry in the website is from 2015
#edubuntu 2019-04-21
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: gnome-applets (disco-proposed/universe) [3.30.0-3 => 3.30.0-3build1] (desktop-extra, edubuntu)
#edubuntu 2020-04-13
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: pangox-compat (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.2-5build1 => 0.0.2-5ubuntu1] (edubuntu)
#edubuntu 2020-04-15
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (focal-proposed/main) [20.1-10-g71af48df-0ubuntu3 => 20.1-10-g71af48df-0ubuntu4] (core, edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud)
#edubuntu 2020-04-16
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (focal-proposed/main) [20.1-10-g71af48df-0ubuntu4 => 20.1-10-g71af48df-0ubuntu5] (core, edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud)
#edubuntu 2020-04-17
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: lxd (focal-proposed/universe) [1:0.8 => 1:0.9] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: lxcfs (focal-proposed/universe) [4.0.2-0ubuntu1 => 4.0.3-0ubuntu1] (edubuntu)
